#ubuntu-se 2011-07-18
<Osian> Någon som vet en bra brandvägg  eller ett bra wifi hack pogram
<amelia> på a svarar jag netfilter och på b svarar jag wireshark.. och undlåter mig att kommentera det ironiska i att använda eller i den meningen..
<kodein> juniper idp 8200, kismet
<kodein> eller, tja, wireshark + kismet, antar jag.
<amelia> kodein: fusk, han ville bara ha ett. :P
<kodein> det har du ju rätt i. aj då!
<Osian> Du är för gulliga
<Osian> Men super-bra som support  tack för er hjälp :)
<Geohannes> Någon som kan tipsa en nybörjare hur man kalibrerar en touchskärm i ubuntu 11.04?
<Kimmen> Geohannes: tror du ska använda xinput-calibrator
<Geohannes> Kimmen: Ja, håller precis på att luska ut hur jag ska få tag på det.
<Kimmen> sudo apt-get install xinput-calibrator
<Geohannes> kimmen: Tack! Är total nybörjare.
<Kimmen> np, lycka till =)
<Spixx_> Mahah 123 miljoner filer i en mapp :) spelar ju ingen roll om ext3 pallar skiten när OSet krappar ur :D
<Kimmen> vad/varför har/ha 123 M filer i en mapp?
<kodein> 124M verkade överdrivet många?
<Kimmen> och det kändes klent med 122M?
<Kirill^> exit
<Kirill^> Hmmm :p
<dinasty> fasen vad hungrig jag blev nu
<dinasty> vad ska man äta?
<dinasty> kom med tips :)
<Darkfd> korv
 * realubot kickar in dörren till kanalen och sänker vakten med ett karateslag i nacken.
<realubot> Ok, tuffingar. Jag är här nu.
<realubot> Grr.
<realubot> Blev ni så skraja av att jag kom in att ni sprang och gömde er?
 * realubot letar under sängen efter kanalens medlemmar.
<gollycow> "Twitter har under åren lopp gjort sig känt för att haft stora tekniska problem med tjänsten. På senare tid har företaget dock kommit till rätta med alla problem, och den stora utmaningen nu ligger i att hitta en inkomstkälla."
<gollycow> Vaaaaaaaa?!
<gollycow> Utmaning att hitta en inkomstkälla?
<gollycow> "Varje dag ansluter sig 600 000 nya användare"
<antii> :P ofta de inte drar in tillräckligt mycket cash
<gollycow> "Det skickas 350 miljarder meddelanden om dagen"
<gollycow> Ööööh... textreklam?
<gollycow> Tjänar de inte pengar? Hur kan de då överhuvudtaget drivas?
<amelia> det är ju det största problemet för twitter, de har inget bra sätt att tjäna pengar för att få det att gå runt.
<gollycow> amelia: Va?
<gollycow> Hur kan de ha råd att driva en av världens största sajter om de inte får in pengar?
<gollycow> Påstår du att den drivs ideelt?
<gollycow> Av någon eccentrisk biljonär?
<gollycow> Och att inte kunna tjäna pengar på den sajten... det är riktigt duktigt jobbat. Jag tror inte jag skulle kunna undgå att tjäna otroliga summor.
<madbear> jag har inte sett nå reklam iaf
<madbear> så hur får dom då in pengar?
<gollycow> madbear: "Jag har inte sett nå'n reklam" är vanligt att nördar som kör alla möjliga anti-reklamgrejer säger.
<gollycow> Utgår från att de måste ha reklam eller ta betalt för något.
<madbear> jag är inte nörd jag och jag läser sällan nåt på twitter
<madbear> http://twitter.com/#!/markcavendish
<madbear> läser jag nu för att hitta reklam
<gollycow> Huh?
<madbear> jag läser aldrig twitter men om dom hade haft reklam så hade dom knappast haft problem med pengarullet
<realubot> gollycow: Twitter lever väl på investeringar än så länge? Dom har väl ingen affärsmodell?
<realubot> Visst, reklam fungerar ju säkert men räcker det?
<madbear> http://business.twitter.com/advertise/start
<madbear> borde väl räcka för att driva sidan?
<madbear> alltså vanlig reklam borde väl funka realubot
<gollycow> Varför i helvete skulle de inte ha reklam?
<andol> Tja, åtminstone initialt så drevs twitter med förlust, då det ansågs vara värt investeringen att bygga upp användsbas etc, för framtida ändamål.
<gollycow> Ingen aning om vad som står på den där länken, maddoc.
<gollycow> madbear:
<realubot> Jo, det kommer dom nog att ha men har Twitter reklam än? Jag tror inte det. Inte sist jag kollade.
<madbear> nej inte vanlig fulreklam iaf
<gollycow> Vad står på länken, galenbjörn?
<gollycow> Kan nämligen inte ladda den.
<madbear> Start your journey with the most engaging innovative ads on the web.
<madbear> så står det :P
<madbear> man kan väl börja reklama på sidan på något speciellt sätt
<amelia> gollycow: hört talas om riskkapital?
<gollycow> Vad är meningen med sidan, madbear?
<gollycow> amelia: Vad har det med saken att göra?
<gollycow> De är otroligt stora och vägrar sätta reklam på skiten?
<gollycow> = vill inte tjäna pengar = idioter.
<gollycow> Det är ju inte som att det finns något public service över Twitter, som med Wikipedia.
<madbear> nej dom är nog sjukt rika redan ?
<amelia> gollycow: de driver siten med bl.a. riskkapital.
<gollycow> PÃ¥ vad?
<madbear> menar dom sitter ju på värdet av skiten
<amelia> gollycow: de har ju börjat med reklam.. eller ska iaf.. vet inte vad som hände med det.
<amelia> gollycow: varumärket är värt pengar..
<gollycow> Inte om alla sticker.
<madbear> enorma pengar
<gollycow> Då har de väntat för länge.
<madbear> nej men trenden pekar inte på det heller
<gollycow> Google+...
<realubot> gollycow: Jag tror dom lever på riskkapital och fungerar på hur dom bäst ska tjäna pengar på sajten utan att riskera att tappa medlemmar.
<madbear> jag kan nog tro dom som nu startade twitter sitter säkert redan
<gollycow> Omöjligt. De skulle haft från början istället.
<realubot> Det smartaste sättet är ju att sälja information om medlemmarna utan att medlemmarna upplever det negativt och hålla tjänsten reklamfri, typ.
<madbear> jofan.. jag vågar bestämt säga att dom redan "sitter säkert"
<gollycow> Vad för information om medlemmarna?
<madbear> precis all info du kan tänka dig
<realubot> Klart dom sitter säkert. Om dom inte är helt väck så har dom lagt undan ett par miljoner redan om allt skulle kapsejsa.
<realubot> gollycow: Vet ej. Idag kanske det inte går men om dom bygger ut tjänsten.
<gollycow> Har försökt använda Twitter en del... men det är ju bara totalt skräp.
<realubot> Nja.
<gollycow> De stora med massor med "followers" bara basunerar ut information envägs.
<realubot> Jag använder inte Twitter men många tycker det är roligt.
<gollycow> Det finns ingen interaktivitet att tala om alls.
<gollycow> Själv kan man skriva om vad som helst utan att någon förutom botar och spammare lägger till en.
<madbear> så funkar det ju
<gollycow> Alltså totalt meninglöst.
<gollycow> De som redan är stora kan lika gärna ha en privat blogg.
<realubot> Twitter är ju effektivt när det kommer till att sprida nyheter, t.ex. om händelserna i Egypten, Iran o.s.v.
<madbear> jag kan ställa mig och skrika på stan och ingen jävel lyssnar :P
<madbear> realubot: ja men fortfarande epost har fixat allt sånt i evigheter :P
<realubot> Jo. Det är klart men folk tycker kanske Twitter är smidigt. Det är ju ganska användarvänligt.
<realubot> Det är väl epost också i.o.f.s men men.
<madbear> ja precis men men men
<gollycow> Användarvänligt? Tillåt mig skratta.
<gollycow> Ha-ha-ha.
<gollycow> Totalt bisarrt system om ni frågar mig.
<realubot> Det kompleterar ju varandra, epost och Twitter. Det blir fler möjligheter och kontaktytor.
<madbear> jo förr va man ju tvungen att lära sig att göra en hemsida
<madbear> som faktiskt såg personlig ut
<realubot> gollycow: Skapa ett bättre själv?
<madbear> facebook har samma stil för alla användare och det leder till att det personliga om en användare kan säljas
<realubot> Mhm. Publiceringssystemen är användarvänliga men det gör Internet mer likriktat.
<madbear> TEX man har inte bakgrund som är personlig, utan favvomusik
<madbear> då kan man rikta reklam till anvädarna
<madbear> smart som fan
<realubot> Den störtsa grejen med Facebook är väl att man har lyckats lura människor till att uppge sina riktiga namn för att därigenom knyta kontakter med gamla klasskompisar e.t.c.
<realubot> Annars är väl Facebook som Lunarstorm typ. :)
<madbear> jo men dom är proffs på att rikta reklam som jag skrev
<realubot> Det är mycket möjligt.
<madbear> du har favvoskådisar och sånt
<realubot> Mm.
<gollycow> realubot: Vore svårt att skapa en sämre sajt än Twitter.
<gollycow> Men folk är idioter och köper det som "alla andra" använder.
<madbear> realubot: jag hade inte tänkt på det innan vi hade föreläsning om det
<madbear> har en tant på skolan som forskar omett
<realubot> gollycow: Haha, skapa en sajt som får fler användare då?
<realubot> madbear: Aha. Det stämmer säkert.
<madbear> tex att dom på ett annat uni skapat en låtsasgubbe som fått typ skitmycket vänner
<realubot> Det är väl det som är hela grejen med Facan. Att sälja reklam.
<madbear> och hur tänker folk då om vänner på facebook?
<madbear> om det är folk dom skiter i? ingen svarar nej osv
<madbear> typ burgerking eller några gav väl gratis burgare om man tog bort 10 vänner från facebook
<madbear> :D
<realubot> Publiceringssytemet är "gratis", användarna står för informationen och reklam finansierar det hela. Som Google, youtube, you name it.
<saba> realubot: vilket publiceringssystem?
<realubot> saba: Alla möjliga, wordpress.com, blogger.com e.t.c.
<saba> realubot: reklam ska inte underskattas men något gratis publiceringssystem används inte :-)
<realubot> saba: Vad pratar du om? Twitter?
<saba> realubot: ja och dylika jättar
<realubot> Något publiceringssytem har dom ju som användarna använder sig av för att twittra.
<realubot> Alla sajte rsom publicerar information har väl något publiceringssytem? Det är väl oundvikligt?
<saba> realubot: ja mer eller mindre, beroende på hur du definierar publiceringssystem. Men de stora mer kända CMS-systemen som t ex Wordpress används inte av Twitter och co, de använder i större utsträckning egenutvecklade system.
<saba> vilket medför utvecklingskostnader
<realubot> saba: Ja, ja. Det var jag mycket väl. Att Twitter inte använder WP. :)
<BeelzebubSe> jag har samma problem med grub som herren i den här tråden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742655 och skulle behöva lite hjälp med chroot-lösningen som diskuteras (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot)
<BeelzebubSe> jag fastnar på steg6, tycks som att syntaxen eller nåt inte stämmer
<gusnan> BeelzebubSe, steg 6 kan du ju göra "för hand" i fyra kommandon - kanske är lättare att hitta vart det blir fel då...
<BeelzebubSe> hur blir det då? mount /dev /mnt/dev?
<gusnan> börja med sudo mount -B /dev /mnt/dev
<gusnan> sen sudo mount -B /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<BeelzebubSe> -B finns uppenbarligen inte
<gusnan> ah! då vet vi vad som är fel. :)
<BeelzebubSe> försöker jag göra "mount /dev /mnt/dev" får jag "/dev is not a block device"
<gusnan> testa med --bind istället för -B. (min icke-ubuntu säger att den har -B i man-sidan för mount...)
<BeelzebubSe> ok
<BeelzebubSe> fick inget felmeddelande på det iaf :D
<gusnan> gött! Fortsätt med motsvarande kommando för alla 4 foldrar som listas där så skall det ju vara gjort samma sak som i kommandot.
<gusnan> Vilken Ubuntu kör du föressten?
<yousef> hallå
<Simmeson> hej
<yousef> ubuntu e tjock skönt
<BeelzebubSe> well fuck
<gusnan> det fungerade inte?
<BeelzebubSe> nu hamnar jag typ i nån grub-kommandoprompt när jag rebootar, inte rescuemode och inga felmeddelanden
<gusnan> du körde motsvarande kommando för alla 4 foldrar?
<BeelzebubSe> nä, körde loopen men med --bind istället för -B
<BeelzebubSe> och gjorde sedan alla steg utom 13-14
<BeelzebubSe> hmm, frågan är hur katten man får den att boota systemet nudå
<CasperN> vad göra?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<BeelzebubSe> usch, i den här takten får det nog nästan bli ominstallation
<gusnan> BeelzebubSe, har du testat det som "linuxone" skriver i den där ubuntuforums-tråden?
<gusnan> han skriver om att anväda SuperGrub för att uppgradera grub2.
<BeelzebubSe> problem är att det är en vps jag pysslar med
<BeelzebubSe> har tillgång till nån form av lightweight debian5 system som "rescuesystem" jag kan göra saker ifrån
<BeelzebubSe> men inte mycket mer än så
<gusnan> ahhaa... ja, det gör nog inte saken lättare...
<gusnan> sorry att jag inte kan vara mer hjälp...
<BeelzebubSe> tyvm i vilket fall ;)
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Fungerar inte det här då: "Reinstalling GRUB2": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<realubot> Kolla under Reinstalling GRUB2.
<BeelzebubSe> Jag har kört igenom chroot delen där
<BeelzebubSe> för tillfället tror jag att jag borde följa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#''grub>'' Prompt Booting
<BeelzebubSe> men kommandona där "finns" inte
<BeelzebubSe> och jag vet inte vad de heter istället
<BeelzebubSe> första kommandot i guiden, set root=(hdX,Y) var istället root (hdX,Y) för mig
<BeelzebubSe> andra kommandot vetekatten vad jag ska ersätta med
<BeelzebubSe> eventuellt kernel, men tror syntaxen blir annorlunda också
<realubot> Konstigt. :S
<realubot> amelia: Spela in lite bra Linux tutorials till mig så jag slipper läsa så mycket.
<realubot> amelia: Please...
<BeelzebubSe> realubot: Borde det fungera direkt utan ytterligare inställningar efter man gjort chroot avsnittet?
<amelia> realubot: tror inte du är intresserad av sånt jag sysslar med ändå..
<realubot> amelia: Vad sysslar du med då som är så speciellt?
<amelia> realubot: jag sa inte att det var speciellt. bara att jag inte tror att det intresserar dig nämnvärt.
<amelia> realubot: det mest kräver att man har viss typ av hårdvara för att vara lönt att pilla med lixom.
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Frågan är varför du gör chroot-avsnittet?
<BeelzebubSe> från början hamnade jag inte i den "normala" grub-prompten utan rescueprompten, då utgick jag ifrån att det kunde hjälpa att ominstallera grub
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Men chroot-avsnittet handlar ju om att komma åt filer på ett skadat filsystem?
<BeelzebubSe> som jag förstod det var det bara en av flera metoder för att installera om grub?
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Jo, men det verkar ju omständigt med chroot.
<realubot> "This method of installation uses the chroot command to gain access to the broken system's files."
<realubot> Varför inte använda en enklare metod?
<BeelzebubSe> därför att jag inte har tillgång till en livecd exempelvis
<BeelzebubSe> det är en vps jag sitter o meckar med på distans
<BeelzebubSe> men iaf
<BeelzebubSe> nu TROR jag att det är avsnittet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#''grub>'' Prompt Booting jag behöver ta mig igenom
<BeelzebubSe> det är åtminstone där jag fastnar vid boot nu
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: boot-repair verkar ju lite enklare t.ex.
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Du måste ha Live för chroot-avsnittet i.a.f. Det är ju från en Live CD du mountar filsystemet.
<realubot> Om du följer chroot-avsnittet.
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: "Boot-repair can be used either from a live-CD or from a normal session."
<realubot> Det ska ju gå med boot-repair från en normal session.
<BeelzebubSe> jag har från vps-leverantören tillgång till en minimal version av debian5 som "rescue" system
<BeelzebubSe> det är den jag använt för att göra chroot avsnittet
<BeelzebubSe> also, det är ubuntu server, inte desktop jag gör, vet inte om såna där grafiska program som boot-repair funkar i server-versionen?
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Vad händer om du kör det här då: grub-probe -t device /boot/grub
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Och: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX där sdX såklart är partitionen med filsystemet.
<BeelzebubSe> får boota om till rescuesystemet igen, sitter i grubprompten atm
<realubot> Och: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX
<BeelzebubSe> error: cannot open /boot/grub/device.map
<BeelzebubSe> efter första kommandot (probe)
<BeelzebubSe> eller var jag trög nu och skulle ersatt device med /dev/sda ?
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Nej.
<realubot> Det skulle du inte.
<realubot> Det var rätt med device.
<realubot> Jag kan tyvärr inte hjälpa dig. Jag vet inte vad det är som är knas.
<webistic> någon här som hackat grannens wi-fi på sistone? är det svårt att göra?
<amelia> webistic: det är framför allt olagligt..
<realubot> webistic: PÃ¥ sistone? :)
<webistic> hehe ja.. eller för 10 år sen, kanske intressant de med
<realubot> webistic: Är det WEP så är det lätt. Finns många guider för hur man gör det med aircrack-ng.
<CasperN> inte lättare att bara fråga grannen?
<realubot> Som sagt. Inte riktigt lagligt, tror jag.
<amelia> jag skulle uppskatta om ni tog den här diskussionen någon annanstans eftersom att det faktiskt handlar om något som är emot svensk lag.
<realubot> amelia: Jag ska inte snacka om saken ö.h.t.
<realubot> webistic: Ett sista tips: http://www.aircrack-ng.org
<webistic> tackar
<realubot> Den som söker skall finna.
<realubot> Den som söker han finner, kanske ordspråket lyder.
<Kurdistan> aircrack finns väl i repot?
<Kurdistan> så det bör inte vara förbjudet prata om programmet
<realubot> Kurdistan: Han var ute efter en guide.
<Kurdistan> eller paketen
<realubot> Inte programmet.
<webistic> ja precis.. fanns i repon
<CasperN> inte olagligt att picka sina egna lås heller
<realubot> Kurdistan: Programmet i sig är ju inte olagligt. Det var väl mer vad snubben skulle använda det till...
<Kurdistan> jaha:)
<rolfblidborg> god dag! :-)
<Kurdistan> goddagens
<rolfblidborg> What up?
<Kurdistan> :) håller på leker med disten
<rolfblidborg> Hur felsöka bluescreen bäst om man inte har reservdelar?
<rolfblidborg> Kan ju använda datorn i några timmar innan den dör
<realubot> rolfblidborg: bluescreen? Windows?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Yeah
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hårddisken som är kass?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad händer när datorn dör?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Kan vara faktiskt
<rolfblidborg> realubot: En blå skärm, den räknar till 100 och rebootar
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok, fel på Windows systemfiler kanske?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Det kanske det är
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Kanske dags för en formatering
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Om du bootar en Ubuntu Live så brukar Ubuntu varna om disken har någon skadade sektorer. Det går säkert att köra testet manuellt också.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: FÃ¥r testa imorgon
<realubot> Dessutom kan du ju från en Live köra memtest för att kolla minnena.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Ska snart sova, måste vara pigg imorgn :(
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ska du jobba?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Japp
<realubot> Ok, då förstår jag.
<realubot> rbadblocks -n -v /dev/sdx
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag tror det är det kommandot annars.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: I windows?
<rolfblidborg> Nää
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Från Ubunt Live.
<rolfblidborg> aha :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du mountar Windows-disken i Ubuntu Live och kör badblocks på disken för att söka efter skadade sektorer.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det är ju inte säkert att hdd:n är skadad. Det kanske bara är Windows systemfiler som har ballat ur.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Mjo
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Vi får hoppas :)
<realubot> Eller att något går fel i Windows helt enkelt.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Jag är inte chockad :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Säger inte bluescreenen något? En error code eller meddelande?
<x_link>  
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Mjo, vet inte vad den säger
<realubot> x_link: Blyg?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det är väl annars det du får googla på.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Japp
<x_link> realubot: Yes ;)
<realubot> x_link: ;)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag tror det är Windows systemfiler som är i oordning eller att det är någon drivrutin som får hela Windows att balla ur eller så.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Tveksamt om det är hårdvarurelaterat om det går att använda datorn i flera timmar innan felet inträffar.
<BeelzebubSe> nån som har koll på om tyskarna också har ctrl+v som default paste-hotkey?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Testar att formatera imorgon :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Lycka till!
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Varför skulle dom inte ha det? :S
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Det är väl standard i alla Ubuntu-versioner? Det har väl inget med språket att göra?
<BeelzebubSe> sitter här med en jävla idiotkonsol för remoteaccess till en maskin och jag kan inte copypastea och jag kan inte hitta kombon för bindelsestreck
<realubot> Svenska Ubuntu har ju Ctrl+V liksom am. Ubuntu?
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Shit+Ctrl+V
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Tack! :)
<BeelzebubSe> funkade inte realubot ;(
<BeelzebubSe> är nån javascriptkonsol baserad på vnc tror jag
<spacebug-> BeelzebubSe: printf "\u002D"  ;)
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Fungerar det inte att pasta med musens högerklick då?
<BeelzebubSe> nix
<BeelzebubSe> vncviewer.jar om det säger nån nånting
<spacebug-> skulle du inte ha bindestreck?
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Använd en annan VNC-klient då?
<BeelzebubSe> jo spacebug-, till grub-prompten
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients
<spacebug-> BeelzebubSe: aha
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<BeelzebubSe> happ
<gusnan> x_link, du börjar bli bra på det där! :)
<BeelzebubSe> kom inte långt med nån riktig vnc klient
<x_link> gusnan: Jajamen!
<spacebug-> BeelzebubSe: kan du remoteaccess till maskinen när den står i grubprompten?
<BeelzebubSe> ja, via det här vidriga javaapplet eller vad det är dom har på sin hemsida
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> är det en virtuellmaskin?
 * realubot stampar takten till x_links dans.
<realubot> Han dansar som en Gud den där x_link.
<BeelzebubSe> ja spacebug
<spacebug-> då är jag med
<BeelzebubSe> drar en forumpost nu tror jag så får man väl hoppas på det bästa
<BeelzebubSe> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=54424
<BeelzebubSe> HAHA
<BeelzebubSe> IT LIVES
<spacebug-> ;)
<BeelzebubSe> suck
<spacebug-> ?
<BeelzebubSe> om man bara visste bättre vad man pysslar med så hade inte allt tagit sån tid :D
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: locale
<spacebug-> tell me more, tell me more ..oh aha oh aha ..
<spacebug-> is it in his kiss? ;)
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Vilket språk har du?
<spacebug-> BeelzebubSe: fått det att funka eller vad?
<BeelzebubSe> ja
<spacebug-> gött
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: sudo set-language-env -E
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<BeelzebubSe> vad är det vi diskuterar nu realubot?
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Ditt bindestreck?
<spacebug-> BeelzebubSe: hur gjorde du d
<BeelzebubSe> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<BeelzebubSe> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<BeelzebubSe> pretty much
<realubot> Aha.
<spacebug-> vilket väl borde va lite samma som chroot-grejen
<BeelzebubSe> tror det, vetekatten vad jag kan ha gjort fel med chrootgrejen
<spacebug-> aja
<BeelzebubSe> kommer ihåg jag var lite tveksam till vilken av två partitioner jag skulle köra kommandona mot men ja
<BeelzebubSe> nu funkar det iaf
<BeelzebubSe> (tack gode gud)
<realubot> BeelzebubSe: Haha.
<realubot> Guds hand som löste problemet?
<spacebug-> vem vet
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-19
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Kimmen> morrn
<Barre> förut i audacity så fanns en rullgardinsmeny där jag kunde välja input device, och där fanns valet "what you hear".. vars e den idag?
<Barre> alternativt, jag behöver spela in ljud som spela upp i högtalarna... förslag på program =)
<woldrich> ffmpeg?
<Barre> jo, det är sant.. får bli det, tackar
<Kirill^> amelia: vaken?
<Kirill^> Eller någon annan som har lust att hjälpa mig en snabbis! ;D
<Kirill^> Problem med GDM på en Red Hat server... ^^
<bamsefar> Varför kör du gdm på en redhatserver?
<Kirill^> bamsefar: Kund till oss! Don't ask...
<Kirill^> Får att den vägrar s
<bamsefar> :)
<Kirill^> "I will now disable this X server."
<Kirill^> "Restart GDM when it is configured correctly"
<Kirill^> vettefasen alltså... :/
<Kirill^> Får upp detta då jag kör startx
<Kirill^> (EE) <default pointer>: Cannot find which device to use.
<Kirill^> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: No Device specified.
<Kirill^> (EE) <default pointer>: cannot open input device
<Kirill^> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "<default pointer>"
<Kirill^> No core pointer
<Kirill^> Fatal server error:
<Kirill^> failed to initialize core devices
<Kirill^> Är det så enkelt som att GDm vägrar starta bara för att musen har fallit bort?
<Kimmen> ser ut som att xorg config är helt åt skogen? vet inte säkert dock
<Kirill^> Återkommer, då jag måste koppla bort min 3G uppkoppling :p
<Kirill^> Den har problem med att hitta musen, men servern körs i VMware så vettefasen hur jag gör då :S
<Kirill^> Darn it!
<delhage> Kirill^: har du installerat vmware tools?
<kodein> hmm, jaha, så google+ gör så att +-medlemmars profiler syns vid sidan om sökresultaten när deras wäbbsidor dyker upp i listan. det är ju förvisso lite småtufft
<realubot> Hur får prisjakt tag i prisstatistik från företagens webbshoppar?
<Kimmen> är väl nån bot
<kodein> de lär få en xml-fil eller så med jämna mellanrum i de flesta fallen, misstänker jag
<realubot> Kimmen: Du menar att dom skrapar sidorna? Det låter osmidigt?
<realubot> kodein: Ja, precis.
<realubot> kodein: Då sammarbetar butikerna med prisjakt? Varför gör dom det? Jag inbillar mig att det är negativt för butikerna med den prispress som sajter som prisjakt åstadkommer?
<Kimmen> jag tror inte alla sider de indexerar skickar uppdaterad info till dom iaf
<kodein> realubot: du tror inte det driver en del trafik åt deras håll då?
<realubot> Jag blev lite nyfiken när jag surfade på pj sist. Jag undrar hur det går till.
<realubot> kodein: Jo, klart dom gör men ändå.
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Jag inbillar mig att det mest är företagen som ligger i topp 5 som tjänar på det.
<Kimmen> http://www.prisjakt.nu/misc/store_add.php
<realubot> Kimmen: Ah, tack. Prisfil. :)
<kodein> jaha, så de föredrar csv över xml. nåja...
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/info.php?t=for_stores_price
<realubot> Jag trodde inte butikerna var så sugna på att vara med på pj.
<Kimmen> har man alla uppgifter i en fil redan så är det väl rätt enkelt att hålla allt uppdaterat
<realubot> Hur började det hela då? Är butikerna delägare i pj eller varför blev butikerna intresserade från första början?
<realubot> pj låter som en sajt som är lite nödvändigt ont för butikerna att listas i.
<Kimmen> sen kan lokala kedjor också tjäna på det, jag t.ex köper gärna lokalt om det int eär alltför mycket dyrare
<realubot> Jag menar, folk köper ju lockvarorna och lämnar resten. Plockar russinen ur kakan s.a.a.
<Kimmen> pj började väl som en objektiv gratistjänst
<realubot> *s.a.s.
<realubot> Kimmen: Varför gör du det?
<Kimmen> realubot: om nåt pajar så känns det enklare att åka en kort bit och lämna in det
<realubot> Kimmen: Det är i regel tillverkarens garanti man utnyttjar ju så vad spelar det för roll om det finns en lokal butik? Eller är du lokalpatriot när det kommer till elektronik?
<realubot> Dom flesta tillverkare har väl upphämtning i garantin?
<Kimmen> är oftast mycket krångligare att behöva felanmäla nåt över web/telefon och sen skicka det till mellanhanden
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kimmen> köper jag lokalt lämnar jag det där, säger det är trasigt, får en ny eller blir meddelad när det är repat
<andol> kodein: Hmm, funderar på varför de föredrar/föreslår en tab-separerad textfil istället för att använda säg semicolon.
<kodein> andol: de pratar ju om semikolon i texten sen
<andol> Jomentitta.
<realubot> kodein: Då hade du rätt. Dom skickar en vanlig textfil med infon: http://www.prisjakt.nu/prisfil_exempel.txt
<realubot> kodein: Inte om du lämnar på Inet för då ska dom felsöka produkten i 2 veckor innan du får en ny. :S
<einand> lagen säger bara att det är säljaren som har garantiuppdraget
<realubot> Det är kasst med Inet. Dom är så jobbiga när det kommer till reklamationer. Jag fick vänta i veckor på ett USB-minne innan jag fick ett nytt.
<einand> intet var bra förr
<einand> innan all personal stack till siemens
<realubot> einand: Ok, men ofta så har tillverkaren en garanti som går att utnyttja direkt. Det är den som säljarn använder sig av också, tror jag.
<einand> granti är frivilligt, så finns inget lagkrav på det
<realubot> Varför stack dom till siemens?!?
<kodein> realubot: vafan snackar du om?
<einand> realubot: dom fick väl bättre betalt
<realubot> kodein: Du sa ju att dom skickade statistiken till pj och det stämmer ju. Det är det jag fan snackar om.
<realubot> kodein: Vad fan frågar du om?
<kodein> realubot: detta 11:53 < realubot> kodein: Inte om du lämnar på Inet för då ska dom felsöka produkten i 2 veckor innan du får en ny. :S
<realubot> einand: Illojal personal, säger jag.
<woldrich> Jag gar direkt till tillverkaren. Skulle jag lamna in mina grejer i butiken dar jag kopte det sa tar det ju verkligen evigheter innan det hander nagonting.
<realubot> kodein: Japp. Jag lämnade in ett USB-minne som krånglade och då skulle Inet felsöka i typ tåv veckor innan jag fick ett nytt. Dom skulle dokumentera felet för dom går inte med på att bara lämna ut en ny produkt om inte deras tekniska service har konstaterat att det är ett tekniskt fel.
<einand> i mina unga år jobbade jag med felsökning på inet
<woldrich> WD brydde sig mer om att ha en nojd kund, och skickade tva stycken som replacement utan kostnad
<kodein> realubot: men vad fan ska du börja dilla om inet med mig för?
<Kimmen> en annan fördel med att handla lokalt är att man ofta har produkten i handen när man köpt den
<kodein> realubot: kan du inte hålla dig till att göra det med Kimmen?
<einand> postsystemet är så snabbt i sverige, så bor man på landet är det ingen skillnad
<realubot> Min erfarenhet är att Inet är jobbiga när det kommer till reklamationer men en kompis fick i.o.f.s ett nytt grafikkort på stående fot när han hade brutit pins från en VGA-kontakt i VGA-porten på kortet.
<Kimmen> bor du norr om Ånge?
<einand> jag hade inte gett ett nytt för det
<realubot> kodein: Aha. Det är den här tabulator-funktionen som är för dålig på att läsa tankar nu igen. Jag skickade fel.
<Kimmen> där jag bor får jag brev/paket från utlandet levererat snabbare än paket från t.ex malmö/sthlm
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<einand> tror inte Tab bryr sig
<realubot> einand: Inte jag heller men dom gjorde faktiskt det. Det var generöst. Eller så såg dom inte felet och gav ett nytt utan att felsöka det den gången. Han fick ett nytt samma dag som han lämnade in det andra i.a.f.
<einand> realubot: heter Tab-tangenten
<realubot> Tabb är svenska.
<einand> nej
<einand> Knappen heter Tabulator, du kan inte förkorta genom att hitta på en extra bokstav
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Varför säger man då att någon är "tabbad bakom en vagn".
 * realubot antecknar att Tabulator förkortas Tab.
<einand> Tabbar stavas med två b
<einand> gillar tabben NE.se gjort
<einand> tillsammans med telia
<madbear> guitar tab? :D
<madbear> gjorde dom en tab ihop
<einand> tabbe
<madbear> vilken tabbe då?
<einand> ja, du måste ju betala 59kr/mån för access till ne.se
<einand> men gå till mobil.telia.se och tryck på "läsa NE gratis i mobilen"
<einand> så får du en länk med en nyckel, så du får gratis access
<madbear> tur att dom inte skriver mjukisvara till sjukhus säger jag!
<einand> av min erfarenhet så brukar väl säkerheten på dom inte vara mycket bättre heller
<madbear> tex att svenska utvecklare råkade fippla med tiopotenser till en sån strålmaskin för cancerpatienter
<madbear> så ja några strök ju med när dom fick 10 eller 100 x för mycket stråling
<Kimmen> mycket mjukvara som används i sjukhusmiljöer baseras fortfarande på 5-10 år gammal teknik
<kodein> det som inte dödar härdar
<einand> 5-10 år gammal, försök med 20-30
<Kimmen> madbear: mätningar görs varje vecka på alla strålande instrument så de ligger inom toleranserna
<Kimmen> einand: nu pratar jag det som säljs idag
<einand> så folk hinner då på en vecka
<Kimmen> är väl olika från sjukhus till sjukhus men när jag pluggade gjorde dom det på det sjukhuset
<madbear> Kimmen: jag har ingen aning, vet bara att några noobs som borde skrivit  iphone appar strålade ihjäl folk
<Kimmen> illa
<einand> hinner dö
<madbear> själv skulle jag nog köra så mycket tester på sån mjukvara att den är föråldrad innan jag kan säljan
<Kimmen> sen är det inte många röntgenutrustningar som klarar av att leverera 10x högre stråldos än en normal slätröntgen
<realubot> einand: Det måste vara en minimal version av NE? Det är pyttelite text ju.
<Kimmen> madbear: det är så alla USA baserade läkemedelsföretag gör
<einand> realubot: men använd nyckeln på den stora då
<realubot> einand: Mm. Det tänkte jag inte på.
<woldrich> 12:33:39 ▏@cirrus mpd will have queue support this evening.
<SkyNet2000> is this the right channel
<kodein> no.
<rolfblidborg> God kväll! :)
<coobra> :D
 * johsjo dumpade sin Windows 7-installation igår till förmån för Ubuntu
<amelian> grattis
<johsjo> Tackar!
<johsjo> Jag har dualbootat med Ubuntu ett par ggr förut, men gett upp då jag stött på motstånd.. men nu ska jag nu ha kommit över de värsta trösklarna. :)
<Jenny> Jag skulle behöva ett program för att spela in ljud och kunna analysera frekvensen på det
<Philip5> Jenny: hur avancerat ska det vara?
<Jenny> inte alls avanserat
<Philip5> Jenny: audacity borde funka bra då
<Jenny> se lite skillnad på olika röster
<Jenny> tack, då ska jag titta på det
<Jenny> Går det att jämföra en ljudfil med ljudet från min mick i det programmet?
<Philip5> om inte annat med ögat
<Jenny> ok
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu då
<Kurdistan> Philip5: hur mårs?
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> själv då?
<Kurdistan> :) kör bara smartcontrol
<Kurdistan> testar disken
<Philip5> aha, kan väl ta en stund
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> :P kde har ju inte det
<Kurdistan> Philip5: enda nackdelen med kde är att den är seg vid upstart/shutdown
<Philip5> de sekunderna orkar man vänta
<Kurdistan> :) ju därför kör jag suspend
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du som gillar kde bör testa någon kde mini
<Philip5> nä bara kde maxi
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du orkar paketera men ej köra kde mini och själv välja paket du vill ha installerad
<Philip5> jag packar inget kde alls
<Kurdistan> :) gjorde du inte?
<Philip5> nope
<rolfblidborg> Realubot: Här?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej trodde du hade det.
<Philip5> nej men jag har haft ppa som heter typ kde46 som innehöll paket byggda mot nyare version av kde än vad som kom med ubuntu men det var ändå kde som packats av kubuntu-teamet i deras ppa
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jaha nu förstår jag.
<Hoxx> installerade just 11.04 på laptopen o på nåt vis lyckades ja krångla bort ikonerna opp till höger (volym,nätverk mm) hur får jag tillbaka dem?
<Speedo> indicator applet    i   add to panel
<Hoxx> oooh tack!
<Speedo> ingen årsak
<DrGrov> Godkväll
<DrGrov> Hur enkelt vore det att installera Enlightenment 17 på 10.04an? Har försökt flertalet gånger igår men blir alltid strul.
<Hoxx> heh nu e webcamen opp o ner i skype :P
<Speedo> skru stolen til taket :)
<Hoxx> :D
<Hoxx> eller datorn opp o ner
<Speedo> jepp, skru datorn til taket
<Hoxx> som en kompis en kväll ringde, nån av hans ungar hade svängt bilden i skärmen så han satt och betalade räkningar samtidigt som han höll skärmen på högkant :P
<Speedo> den e fin :)
<Speedo> http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html    minner meg om denne
<coobra> någon här med en android som kan föreslå hur jag får in nya android via ubuntu på min HTC H2D
<roflblidborg> MAGLDR!
<coobra> ?
<coobra> roflblidborg: har du en H2D ?
<roflblidborg> coobra: Hade
<roflblidborg> Ska du köra SD eller nand?
<coobra> nand är det den som finns i mobilen  ?
<roflblidborg> Yeah
<coobra> nand isf
<roflblidborg> Och SD bootar du upp från WM6.5
<roflblidborg> Hmm
<roflblidborg> Antar att det är magldr
<coobra> nej tror inte ja har något kvar på den hehehe
<coobra> det är android på den
<roflblidborg> Sen hur du ska få in det är en annan sak
<coobra> men den vill inte funka
<roflblidborg> hmm
<coobra> får massa errors
<roflblidborg> testat att återställa den?
<coobra> + spotyfi beter sig helt galet
<roflblidborg> typ hålla in vol ned och reset?
<coobra> hurgör jag det ?
<roflblidborg> (Är inte riktigt säker på detta)
<coobra> ok
<roflblidborg> VARNING
<roflblidborg> Allt försvinner
<roflblidborg> Okej
<roflblidborg> Du håller in vol upp och ned, röd lur och trycker på resetknappen
<roflblidborg> Hur fan ska det gå till? :P
<roflblidborg> Lämnade in min HD2:a pga hårdvarufel
<roflblidborg> De tog betalt de svinen!
<x_link> HD2...usch seg WinMobile =)
<antii> aa
<antii> skitphone
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<amelia> så du är i farten igen x_link
<x_link> amelia: Ja ;)
<x_link> Men dags att sova nu, lovar mig själv _varje_ dag att vara i sängen och släcka ner senast kl.23:30, men blir aldrig av....fan alltså. Är helt död på jobbet varje dag.
<amelia> du får väl säga efter 00:00-dansen istället?
<x_link> Ja, sant
<x_link> 00:05 får jag släcka ner =9
<amelia> :)
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Aja, dags att nanna
<x_link> God natt!
<amelia> sov gott x_link
 * realubot kryper ner hos x_link.
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/16-hackare-gripna-i-usa_6332884.svd
<mandrew> hej bittin_
<CasperN> tjo, vem var det som var duktig pÃ¥ marinelektronik här? jag behöver koppla en gps till en dator, och jag saknar en vettig kabel, det är nÃ¥gon NMEA grej, hur gÃ¥r man tillväga? kan man skala upp en usbsladd o koppla allt rätt, eller ska man börja med en d9 till usb kabel? jag har sett lite annonser pÃ¥ "specialkablar" med inbyggda kretskort o skit som ska vara framtagna för NMEA-USB, men att pröjsa 800 spänn för nÃ¥got som sÃ
<mandrew> kan någon som har använt smuxi hjälpa mig ur full screen mode
<CasperN> USB ska ju vara simpelt, så vart börjar man? detta är typ vad jag har som info http://gps.retrevo.com/z/315013600004250
<CasperN> mandrew: F11?
<mandrew> CasperN: du är mannen heladagen
<mandrew> tack
<Mandrew> hur får jag den övre panelen semi tranperent?
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-20
<Linda^> högerklick - properties - background?
<einand> CasperN: jag utvecklar lite marionelektronik
<ansme> Mandrew, jag brukar göra en 3pixel40 png med tex svart och transparans med typ 70% och använda den frö mina paneler
<ansme> då kan man få till en snygg glow effekt om man har olika färger
<Mandrew> ok men får jag transperans bakom appletsen oxå?
<einand> du försöker fejka Win7 ;)
<ansme> borde ju bli så
<Mandrew> har inte sett win 7 :S
<ansme> det går att få till en snygg win7 i linux
<Mandrew> jag kör osx och där så har jag semi transperant panel ;)
<ansme> ahaa, jag kör plain gnome som ubuntu vägrar ha heh
<ansme> så jag kör opensuse med gnome
<Mandrew> har en snygg och effekt full wall paper som skulle se snygg ut med en jämn övergång
<CasperN> einand: när jag tänker efter ska jag nog inte använda just den gpsen jag länka, utan ska först kolla om min garmin 152a kan göra jobbet, får ta det en annan dag när jag kan plocka loss den från båten
<ansme> Mandrew, posta en screenshot när du e klar
<CasperN> verkar iaf som man ska kunna löda ihop en egen nmea kabel av en usb om jag fattat rätt
<Mandrew> ansme, jag diggar inte heller unity så jag kör med gnome2
<Mandrew> ansme, visst np d ska jag göra
<ansme> compiz funkade inte så bra med gnome2.. jag gillar vissa saker i compiz
<ansme> inte i ubuntu iaf
<Mandrew> ansme, jag är inte så hemma på bildbehandlingsprogram, vilket rekomenderar du mig att köra?
<ansme> jag kör gimp.. det tar en minut att göra en background i png
<Mandrew> jag har bara en netbook att mixtra med så jag kan inte köra compiz fult ut :(
<Mandrew> ok
<ansme> ahaa du har intel grafik ?
<DrGrov> Sådär, nu är äntligen E17 kompilerat
<Mandrew> ansme, jupp
<ansme> ahaa... tror ubuntu 11 fixade compositen bra iaf med vissa intel kretsar
<DrGrov> Härligt med E17 tillbaka i burken
<ansme> e17 e nice när den e confad :D
<CasperN> var ett tag sedan jag körde e17, men har alltid gillat det
<ansme> min favorit e fluxbox
<CasperN> önskar mig det till min pandora
<DrGrov> ansme: Jo, absolut. Tog ungefär 10 minuter att hitta tillbaka alla wallpapers, themes, menyn etc.
<ansme> heh
<ansme> gott, vet hur det känns när man börjar känna sig 'hemma' igen
<DrGrov> Jo, det är helt underbart
<DrGrov> Härligt som fan att kompilera igen efter ett par-tre år
<Mandrew> ansme, finns det ngt bra skärm inspelnings program till gnome?
<ansme> Mandrew, gtk-recordmydesktop e nice
<DrGrov> Om du skall spela in skärmen så finns det t.ex. "recordmydesktop" tror jag det heter
<ansme> finns andra med, men recordmydesktop tycker jag funkar bäst
<Mandrew> ok plockar ner den o kollar
<DrGrov> Det är aningen hackigt dock, speciellt om man inte har tillräckligt med specs men det funkar bra om man skalar ner lite.
<DrGrov> Absolut bästa för tillfället tycker jag då jag använder sådana program emellanåt.
<Mandrew> ok, jag tänkte för att demoa skrivbordet sen när lusten faller på
<DrGrov> Jo, det går nog riktigt bra.
<DrGrov> Absolut inga problem
<ansme> ska du fånga ljudet i gtk-recordmydesktop så gå in i inställningarna för den och skrive in pulse.. sen kör du pavuctl eller pulseaudio volume managern och drar på volymen
<Mandrew> hehe gimp va avancerat :P fattar nada hihi
<ansme> gimp e simpelt :D
<DrGrov> Dom inställningar brukar finnas färdigt i recordmydesktop
<Mandrew> ok men det ser skit avancerat ut :P
<DrGrov> Gimp e absolut det lättaste mest effektiva bildredigeringsprogrammet man kommer över
<ansme> DrGrov, coolt det e bättre nuförtiden då heh
<DrGrov> Du vänjer dig snabbt
<DrGrov> ansme: Jo, men löns dock alltid att kolla förstås att inställningarna faktiskt sitter där dom skall ;)
<CasperN> nätet är ju fullt med guider om du kör fast annars
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag skall börja köra in E17 varje vecka nu bara för att hålla mig i gott slag ;)
<ansme> ska du göra en ny bakgrund till meny baren ta i gimp arkiv > ny > Avancerade Alternativ > fyll med >transparans | bredd 3 och height 40
<ansme> sen brukar jag använda toningsverktyget
<ansme> glöm inte att spara som png : )
<DrGrov> Snart tillbaka
<Mandrew> jag gjorde en genomskinlig bild men jag får den inte att ändra färg bakom appletsen
<Mandrew> blir mer en halva panelen som inte byter färg
<ansme> vilket applet program kör du ? se till att apleten hamnar längst bak
<Mandrew> längst bak?
<ansme> ja.. bakom andra objekt
<Mandrew> förstår inte hur du menar
<ansme> har för mig man kan ställa in hur dom ska visas i settings
<ansme> men jag är inte säker
<ansme> jag kör conky bara
<ansme> kör du google gadgets ?
<ansme> ahaa
<ansme> nu fattar jag
<ansme> barens egna applets
<Mandrew> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/1jthbgb8/Selection_002.png
<ansme> fattar :D det är nog temats egna settigns som sätter den till icke transparant
<ansme> ta fram temahanteraren och ändra om det går
<Mandrew> så jag får nog släppa den biten ett tag ;)
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> vart hittar jag den?
<ansme> högerklicka på skrivbordet ta byt bakgrund och sen teman
<Mandrew> jag kör all på eng så jag vet inte vad grejerna heter på swedalska
<ansme> ta redigera där sen
<ansme> eller anpasssa
<ansme> i fliken färger ska du ibland kunna ställa in transparans och byta färger
<ansme> går inte det brukar jag göra eget tema
<Mandrew> ok
<ansme> eller byt tema till en som tillåter dig att byta färger _D
<Mandrew> får gräva mig ner i det lite senare känner jag, klockan börjar bli sen
<ansme> a
<ansme> men det är där du ställer in det
<Mandrew> ska installera lite mer program o sen dra täcket över huvudet
<Mandrew> ok tack
<ansme> np
<Mandrew> ansme, jag gjorde en kort snutt med record my desktop, ska kolla om jag kan lägga upp den så du kan se vad jag har hittat på
<ansme> hehe
<ansme> gärna
<Mandrew> jag slet bort lite applets som kom med distron o stoppade dit lite egna som jag har hittat på nätet
<ansme> Mandrew, kom på att ibland får man relogga eller starta om panelen för att ändringar ska funka bra
<Mandrew> aaah ok det kan ju förlara en del
<Mandrew> provade pinguyOS och ping-eee förut men dom käckade RAM till frukost
<ansme> haha
<ansme> var datorn seg ?
<Mandrew> som sirap
<ansme> jag kör en gammal ubuntu 8.10 på min eeepc
<Mandrew> har bara 1gb ram o den låg på 800 mb utan att göra ngt
<Mandrew> ok funkar d fint?
<ansme> cachat eller använt ?
<Mandrew> använt tror jag
<ansme> ja det funkar bra med den ubuntun.. har tweakat bort en massa dumt
<Mandrew> ok
<ansme> har valt att inte uppdatera eller uppgradera den för att den är så bra som den är
<ansme> kör BT3 på ett av minneskorten med, funkar bra
<ansme> snabbastew linuxen på eee910 var arch och slax
<Mandrew> bt3?
<Mandrew> archlinux har jag testat men jag e inte så hemma på den så jag la ner det
<einand> idag är krisen i japan bortglömd, vem tänker på att det för bara ett litet tagsedan var en härdsmälta
<ansme> backtrack 3.. en dist jag har för att den e enkel att jobba med med vissa saker ;)
<ansme> einand, vem bryr sig om kriser när man kan ha det bra under sin korkek och lukta på blommorna :D
<Mandrew> ok testaden för ett eller två årsen
<einand> ansme: precis
<Mandrew> fick inte det trådlösa att funka
<einand> problemen kommer vi märka om 5år, när Tyskland stänger sin kraftverk
<einand> *hemska tanke*
<einand> hoppas dom ångrar sig tills dess
<ansme> Mandrew, i backtrack var nätverket nerkopplad och man fick aktivera allt från cli
<einand> ansme: bra
<ansme> einand, världen har sin gång, vi kan inte mycket föra åt saken
<ansme> göra*
<Mandrew> va nog det som var problemet, hade just börjat distro hoppa när jag kom över den
<ansme> BT3 körde kde3 tror jag och en massa saker där funkar inte eftersom man är inloggad som root
<ansme> tror inte allt e kompilerat för att root ska kunna köra saker
<ansme> den var mest gjord för cli folk tror jag
<Mandrew> ok
<ansme> försök tex starta vlc som root :D
<ansme> jag har startupscript på min bt som frågar vilka nätverkort som ska ha vad eller om dom ska vara inaktiva etc
<Mandrew> här ska vara en link till filen på dropbox:   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1649987/out.ogv
<ansme> snyggt :D
<ansme> det lagga inget när du filma heller
<ansme> men jag rös när jag såg unity heheeh
<Mandrew> va imponerad av det själv att det gick så pass smidigt
<Mandrew> d e inte unity ;)
<ansme> mena att den likna unity
<ansme> gillar inte den där sök saken
<Mandrew> liknar mer en gammal win menu tycker jag
<ansme> för progg
<ansme> ja
<ansme> jag funderade på vad du körde blev lite förvillad :d
<ansme> det finns en snygg tema som gör att allt liknar win7 på gnome-looks
<Mandrew> denna menyn tar mindre av systemet än mint menyn men är bättre än orginal menyn tycker jag
<ansme> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264
<Mandrew> har faktist sett en riktigt bra app eller plug-in till unity från programerarna av elementary
<ansme> elementary har ett snyggt tema som jag gillar
<ansme> gör dom mer saker än themes ?
<Mandrew> http://www.ubuntu-corner.com/2011/05/slingshot-application-launcher-from-elementary-team-in-ubuntu-11-04-2/
<ansme> nja, inte min smak :D
<Mandrew> den är mkt bättre en unity tycker jag
<Mandrew> unity är ett virus från canonical hehe
<ansme> jo det blev bättre, jag körde unity i två dagar tills jag frustrerat bytte till debian
<Mandrew> är det så där win7 ser ut? :S
<Mandrew> ser ju ut som en dålig variant av KDE/ kubuntu
<ansme> hehe, vet inte hur win7 ser ut heller, har kört det i några timmar bara
<Mandrew> första gången jag ser det iaf
<Mandrew> jag tycker kubuntu ser ut som trasig julskyltning ;)
<ansme> men jag körde det temat och tyckte det blev bra.. vänta ska jag ta ett gammalt screenshot
<ansme> så här blev det när jag trixat till det med win7 temat  http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2884/pqaaaohdjnybsgrpzjgczdc.jpg
<ansme> men jag tröttna snabbt på den menyhanteraren. ska testa MintMenu senare
<Mandrew> jag gillar mint menyn, men det är ngt med den som gör att jag inte stannar med den, kan inte sätta fingret på det dock
<Mandrew> plus att denna är mindre krävande som jag kör nu
<Mandrew> jag kör den i mini format
<Mandrew> den har fler lägen att välja på
<Mandrew> sen så kan man välja vilka grejer som ska vara framme eller inte
<Mandrew> mkt lätt att modda
<ansme> gillar att testa nya saker, aldrig sett den in action... har bara blivit tipsad om att den e bra
<Mandrew> ska jag göra en snutt med den?
<ansme> nja
<Mandrew> hehe
<ansme> ska gå afk
<Mandrew> afk?
<ansme> måste sova ett par timmar
<ansme> :_D
<Mandrew> aaah samma lika
<ansme> synes
<Mandrew> d samma
<Mandrew> ha d gött
<woldrich> ingen som vill med mig, zibri och xintron till kopenhamn runt 12-13-14 oktober?
<swedala> woldrich: va ska ni i köpenhamn o göra?
<woldrich> swedala, hacka och se pa veronica maggio
<woldrich> swedala, du bor ju ratt nara. vore skoj att traffa griniga farbror :)
<swedala> hehe
<swedala> är väl ingen idé att jag går på detta, känner knappt till Veronica Maggio :P
<swedala> Måndagsbarn, jag undrar om jag någonsin har hört den låten
<woldrich> kom igen grabben
<woldrich> spelar val ingen roll, det vore val skoj att hanga med oss i chris :)
<swedala> Christiania?
<woldrich> yep
<swedala> fan, sånt håller jag inte på med längre, sist jag var där blev jag t o m lite scary, det var så jäkla många freaks som strök omkring där som såg opålitliga ut :P
<woldrich> lol
<whomee> hmm onsdag idag ja
<swedala> då är det torsdag i morrn
<woldrich> vet att imorgon är lika nära som igår
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn! :)
<gorgo> säger bara fruntimmer
<Kirill^> gorgo: Dårå? ;)
<Kirill^> amelia: eller bamsefar: där?
<bamsefar> Jo
<phnom> Morrn
<gorgo> :)
<bamsefar> Kirill^: Ville du något?
<Kirill^> Tänkte på det vi pratade om igår med Red Hat... Något du har kunskap om?
<delhage> Kirill^: jag frågade om du installerat vmware tools, men jag fick inte något svar
<bamsefar> Kirill^: Jag har ingen aning om vad ni pratade om i går.
<bamsefar> Men generellt, delhage kan sitt redhat. Du hittar nog ingen bättre.
<delhage> och inte idag heller verkar det som...
<bamsefar> Kirill^: Se till att svara på delhages frågor så ska du se att det löser sig.
<bamsefar> delhage: Verkar svårt det där. :)
<bamsefar> Vad handlade det om?
<delhage> bamsefar: jepp
<delhage> bamsefar: det var nåt om att X inte startade
<delhage> informationen hittills är väldigt sparsam
<bamsefar> Ah
<delhage> du frågade varför man vill ha x på en server och han sa "kunden vill ha det så"
<bamsefar> Aha
<delhage> så jag antar att vi ska göra hans konsultjobb åt honom ;)
<bamsefar> Jaha, såpass.
<bamsefar> delhage: Du som håller på med utbildning, är det svårt att ta RHCSA eller?
<bamsefar> Om man antar att man är smartare än en genomsnittsbjörn.
<Markslap> Kanske köra Gnome över SSH.
<Markslap> Som ett skal.
<delhage> bamsefar: det är den lägsta certen, men det är klart att det kan vara svårt, särskilt tidsmässigt, men det är inga "konstiga" sake
<delhage> största problemet för de flesta med RHCSA och RHCE tror jag är att dom täcker rätt många olika saker men inte så djupt
<bamsefar> Jo, så är det säkert.
<delhage> bamsefar: du borde inte ha några svårigheter
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Gött
<delhage> "borde" ;)
<bamsefar> Jag kollade på course outline, vissa saker i rhce borde vara i rhcsa kan jag tycka
<delhage> jaså?
<delhage> sen rhel6 kom så har man faktiskt flyttat vissa saker dit redan
<delhage> något särskilt?
<bamsefar> Typ ntp-config och sådant.
<delhage> jo, kanske det
<bamsefar> Nu hittar jag inte tillbaks till course outlines, men det var ett par grejer jag tyckte var konstigt.
<Kirill^> delhage: Sorry för sent svar :) Men jodå, men jag fick till så att den startade upp perfekt. :)
<bamsefar> delhage: Ah, där var det. NTP i RHCE och kickstart i RHCSA
<Kirill^> bamsefar: och delhage: Mjaaa, bara vägledning! :) Men då jag satt via 3G eftersom nätet var nedlåst till tusen så fick jag hoppa fram och tillbaka... =/ Men jag löste det som sagt själv. :P
<delhage> good
<Kirill^> Men det var varmt och gosigt i serverrummet hos kunden :p
<bamsefar> Varmt? :O
<Kirill^> Haha nej inte direkt... ^^
<bamsefar> Nån som vet om jag kan få ut tomcat-stats (request/s t.ex.) via min jvms snmpd?
<Kirill^> Hmm, nee =/
<Nyanvandare> Behöver hjälp med wifi
<yeager> vad är problemet?
<Nyanvandare> Den fungerar bara när jag kopplat in ac adaptern
<yeager> vad är det för dator? märke och modell
<Nyanvandare> compaq mini 110c
<Nyanvandare> - 1010SO
<Nyanvandare> några ideer?
<yeager> det trådlösa nätet funkar när du kör på extern ström men inte med batteri?
<Nyanvandare> aa, det fungerade med batteri en gång, men sen så var jag tvungen att koppla in strömmen
<yeager> du kör senaste ubuntu 11.04?
<Nyanvandare> yes
<yeager> hmm
<yeager> googlar lite..
<Nyanvandare> jag har försökt med att koppla från osv, men ingen respons, så fort jag kopplar in strömmen så fungerar det
<Nyanvandare> tack
<yeager> prova att köra detta kommando i en terminal
<yeager> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<yeager> gissningsvis är det denna bug
<yeager> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/795273
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 795273 in linux "wlan0 issues with connection on battery" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Nyanvandare> så jag skriver in koden och kollar det eller?
<yeager> japp, kör det kommandot och testa att köra på batteriet
<Nyanvandare> står failed, no such device
<yeager> hmm
<yeager> Nyanvandare, kör "iwconfig" och skriv ut vilka nätkort du har
<yeager> bör vara "lo", "eth0" och något mer
<Nyanvandare> och eth1, de två förstå står på "no wireless extensions"
<Nyanvandare> IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated              Link Quality:4  Signal level:196  Noise level:199           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<Nyanvandare> ståre på eth1
<yeager> ok
<yeager> kör "sudo iwconfig eth1 power off"
<Nyanvandare> inget händer
<yeager> prova att köra trådlöst på batteri nu
<Nyanvandare> ok
<Nyanvandare> ingen förändring
<Nyanvandare> problemet återstår
<dataviruset> hej alla, kan någon förklara för mig varför jag får svaret "SIOCDELRT: No such process" när jag försöker lägga till en route? eth0 funkar som interface, men inte eth1, trots att den finns...
<dataviruset> skriver "route add -net 10.17.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.17.6.254 dev eth1"
<cHarNe2> dataviruset: finns ip installerat?
<cHarNe2> dataviruset: mycket enklare om du bara ska lägga till route's
<kodein> ip ska väl finnas som default?
<dataviruset> det är smoothwall, ja, verkar som om ip-kommandot finns i alla fall
<cHarNe2> dataviruset: bra
<dataviruset> tyvärr finns inte man :(
<cHarNe2> den är rätt enkel
<cHarNe2> ska bara hitta den guiden som jag brukar köra
<cHarNe2> http://linux.die.net/man/8/ip
<dataviruset> haha, var precis inne på den sidan
<cHarNe2> braa
<dataviruset> ip route add ... något
<cHarNe2> dock hittar jag inte guiden för ip
<cHarNe2> dataviruset: denna :> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-configuring-default-route-with-ipcommand/
<delhage> kan du pinga 10.17.6.254?
<dataviruset> delhage: jajamen, jag har en route dit just nu
<cHarNe2>  ip route add 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0
<delhage> över eth1?
<dataviruset> hmm
<dataviruset> ehm, den gick med på "ip route add 10.17.10.0/24 dev eth1", men den behöver la en gateway?
<dataviruset> delhage: ja, det finns ju en default route för 10.17.6.0/24, och ping 10.17.6.254 får jag svar på, så,
<dataviruset> ju och ju. det finns en route :p
<dataviruset> men som jag nu skrev - "ip route add 10.17.10.0/24 dev eth1", ska den skicka allt till 10.17.10.0/24-nätet via 10.17.6.254 då om den är default route för 10.17.6.0/24-nätet?
<bamsefar> Vadå default-route för 10.17.6.0/24-nätet?
<dataviruset> gateway för "destination default" är 10.17.6.254
<bamsefar> Defaultroute är det ip där du pekar 0.0.0.0/0 eller ::/0
<dataviruset> ja, det stämmer, men i routingtabellen står det "default"
<bamsefar> mmm
<bamsefar> route -n är bättre. ;)
<bamsefar> När du försöker lägga till din route över eth1 med en gateway-adress, är det subnät där gateway-adressen finns connected på det nätverkskortet?
<cHarNe2> netstat -r
<dataviruset> jepp, på eth1 har jag IP-numret 10.17.6.10 och jag försöker ansluta till 10.17.6.254
<bamsefar> Så du inte har typ 10.0.0.1/24 på eth0 och sen försöker route add -net 192.168.0.0/16 10.0.0.2 dev eth1?
<dataviruset> hmm
<cHarNe2> dataviruset: # ip route add 10.10.10.0/24 via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<dataviruset> det funkar att pinga 10.17.10.189 nu från routern
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dataviruset> amelia: hej
<amelia> bamsefar: jaså, du leker nätverkssupport idag.. är det så trist på jobbet?
<amelia> hej dataviruset
<bamsefar> Oja
<dataviruset> det funkar inte att nå 10.17.10.0/24-nätet från mina andra datorer, dock :/
<dataviruset> genom routern
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Hur ser din routingtabell ut?
<bamsefar> Och har dina grejer i 10.17.10.0/24 en route tillbaks till det ursprungliga nätet?
<amelia> jag har en så skön kund nu. tekniskt intresserad och vill veta massa grejjer. känner mig som värsta experten idag. :D
<bamsefar> Sweet
<amelia> skönt att prata med någon som inte slår en på fingrarna ibland.
<bamsefar> amelia: Du pratar ganska ofta med mig...
<dataviruset> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648287/
<dataviruset> bamsefar: hmm?
<bamsefar> dataviruset: Har båda näten samma burk som default-gw?
<dataviruset> bamsefar: nej, måste de ha det? :/
<bamsefar> Nä
<bamsefar> Där har du ju bara två default-routes, är det tanken?
<bamsefar> Men paketen måste hitta tillbaks.
<cHarNe2> det är det jobbiga
<bamsefar> Om du har 192.168.1.0/24 <router 10.0.0.1> - <router 10.0.0.2> 192.168.2.0/24
<cHarNe2> tele2 tyckte att det var helt ok att skicka packet åt ett håll och ta emot dom på ett annat :P
<bamsefar> Så måste du på 10.0.0.1 lägga till en route till 192.168.2.0/24 via 10.0.0.2 och på 10.0.0.2 lägga till en route till 192.168.1.0/24
<bamsefar> För annars kommer 10.0.0.2 droppa returtrafiken.
<dataviruset> bamsefar: ahh, det stämmer
<bamsefar> Funkar det bättre nu?
<dataviruset> bamsefar: nje, för jag har inte tillgång till 10.17.6.254-routern
<bamsefar> Okej
<dataviruset> jag tycker detta borde funka, alltså...
<dataviruset> 10.17.6.210 sitter jag vid. jag kör traceroute 10.17.10.189. jag har 10.17.6.10 inställd som gateway, och den vet i sin tur att den ska skicka vidare all trafik för 10.17.10.0/24-nätet mot 10.17.6.254. trafiken kommer till 10.17.10.189 och den skickar svar genom 10.17.10.254 som är inkopplad på 10.17.6.254-nätet. där finns 10.17.6.210 som är min IP-adress
<dataviruset> är problemet att 10.17.10.254-routern inte vet min MAC-adress?
<dataviruset> vi säger så här istället - kan två routrar som båda finns på samma två subnät förmedla trafik hur som helst?
<dataviruset> jag känner mig förvirrad, får ta tag i detta imorgon. tack för hjälpen hittills :p
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<bajsfittan> Hur kommer det sig att man testade JAS-planen ovanför bebyggelse på det där sättet, så planen kunde kraschat ned i kyrkor och bostadshus och folksamlingar? :S
<Philip5> bajsfittan: fråga om linuxgrejer istället och byt till ett mer moget nick
<philipqm> Är Ubuntu på svenska?
<Philip5> om man vill
<philipqm> Ok
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<amelia> urgh, varför är det så varmt?!
<CasperN> varmfront, oroa dig inte, det lär bli skitväder hela dagen imorgon
<Mandrew> någon som kör dockbarX som kan hjälpa mig att få  den att starta upp när jag drar igång burken
<CasperN> lägg till det i uppstartsprogram bara, finns under system>inställningar
<Mandrew> löste det just :D tack iaf för hjälpen :P
<Mandrew> nu är jag nog klar med min modd
<Mandrew> är iaf rätt nöjd så här lång lol
<realubot> grep -xvF -f file1 file2 går ju att använda för att hitta unika rader i file1 och file2. Men hur gör man för att jämföra raderna i två variabel?
<kodein> hehu?
<einand> någon som vet när tullen ändra sina importgränser?
<DrGrov> Hej allihopa
<DrGrov> Hur enkelt vore det att skapa en liten egen server på sin bordsdator? Skulle behöva ha en för att få tag på egna dokument osv. från t.ex. mobilen på resande fot
<cahoot> ssh/scp ?
<DrGrov> Eventuellt vore bra, helst så att det skulle gå att gå in via webbläsaren
<cahoot> så en httpd av något slag
<DrGrov> Jo, httpd. Jag har dock ingen aning hur det går till i praktiken men som jag förstått vore det rätt enkelt då man får det att snurra på.
<cahoot> lighthttpd är väl såvitt jag förstår ett mindre åbäke än apache
<DrGrov> Helst i så fall lighthttpd om det är enklare :)
<cahoot> det finnssäkert fler, jag är ingen expert på området
<DrGrov> Behöver inte vara något speciellt, enbart lätt att få access från t.ex. mobilen eller surfplattan då det behövs.
<cahoot> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lighttpd-webserver-setup-with-php5-and-mysql-support.html
<DrGrov> Men undrar dock hur tight säkerhet Ubuntu har by default? Behövs det öppnas portar för att få tillgång utifrån? Kanske i så fall ssh vore bättre då man skapar en ssh-key.?
<DrGrov> Tack, skall läsa på via länken du gav.
<cahoot> det dräller av howtos
<DrGrov> Jo, det gör det. Har läst en några stycken men dom är så in i helvetes dåliga :(
<DrGrov> Den där verkar bättre och mera struktur på det hela
<cahoot> portar är bara 'öppna' om det är ngt som lyssnar, kan ju behöva portforwarda från en ev router
<DrGrov> Jo, har routern och den var riktigt enkel att konfigurera om det behövs via webben på eget konto hos ISPn.
<DrGrov> Dock är jag lite kluven om jag borde göra det nu eller senare med tanke på hur länge det kommer ta.
<DrGrov> Har en dålig känsla av att jag kommer sitta riktigt länge och pyssla och klura mig fram och tillbaka. Brukar sällan gå på första gången sådant här
<DrGrov> En liten annan fråga. Är det möjligt att få GNOME 3 för Ubuntu 10.04?
<DrGrov> cahoot: Tack för hjälpen :) Uppskattas
<lilleman72> e: Kunde inte erhålla låset /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open <11: Resursen tillfälligt otilgänligt> ......E: Kunde inte låsa katalogen /var/lib/apt/lists/
<lilleman72> vad ska jag göra?
<Philip5> du har antagligen flera program öppna samtidigt som är inne i den databasen
<Philip5> synaptic eller program centralen
<lilleman72> inte vad jag kan se
<Philip5> i värsta fall har en sådan process hängt sig
<Philip5> då får du döda den
<lilleman72> Jag startar om
<lilleman72> jahapp nu funkar det att ladda hem
<lilleman72> Philip5 när jag lägger in webmin...MÅSTE jag ha ett ROOT konto då?
<Philip5> ska väl inte behövas
<lilleman72> ok
<morteus> god kväll allihopa:) jag har ett rätt intressant fel, jag kan inte installera några program alls, jag får detta felmeddelande från pakethanteraren när jag försöker. http://paste.ubuntu.com/648503/
<Philip5> morteus: se över dina programvarukällor
<morteus> philip5: hur gör jag det?
<Philip5> i t ex program centralen eller synaptiv så kan du kolla dina källor
<Philip5> eller direkt i konfigfilerna för apt
<morteus> problemet är också att synaptik stänger av sig efter jag tryckt okej på felmeddelandet. okej, någon speciell fil i apt jag bör titta efter?
<Philip5> källorna sparas i /etc/apt/sources.list och i mappen /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<morteus> okej, tackar, ska kika lite på den filen
<lilleman72> nu när jag installerat & ska logga in i webmin så slår jag in min anv & den ENDA som finns med tillhörande PW så för jag "Login failed. Please try again." ....detta e sjukt
<Philip5> morteus: i de filerna
<lilleman72> tittar på ¨på sidan om webmin så "You need to eneter root username and password to login.Once you logged in you should see similar to the following screen"
<maxjezy> nu är jag hemma igen
<Philip5> maxjezy: skönt
<lilleman72> wb maxjezy
<lilleman72> Philip5 har du ngn tanke på vad jag ska göra?
<lilleman72> så nu e skiten LÅST
<maxjezy> tackar tackar
<maxjezy> förstår att det varit lite tomt ibland utan mig nu när jag varit på 2 veckor semester
<Philip5> lilleman72: har du flera användare än din på din dator?
<lilleman72> ja en remote
<lilleman72> men den blev när jag rebootade servern när jag var hos en kompis
<Philip5> tänkte mest att det tydligen som default ska gå att logga in med den första användarens uppgifter som skapades på din dator
<Philip5> antagligen de som har sudo-rättigheter
<Philip5> med webmin alltså
<lilleman72> Philip5 ingen av kontona funkar
<lilleman72> men enligt sidan för webmin ska det vara root-konto & jag har inget
<lilleman72> Philip5 kan du hjälpa mig att skapa ett rootkonto`?
<Philip5> lilleman72: se sista inlägget här: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-243236.html
<lilleman72> finns inget po den sidan
<Philip5> det är enkelt att fixa till rootkontot men det är bara onödigt bara för det här
<lilleman72> helt vitt
<Philip5> vadå helt vitt?
<lilleman72> sidan e vit..får ingen text
<lilleman72> Philip5 vad ska jag söka på?
<Philip5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648514/
<Philip5> har inte provat det själv men det borde funka
<lilleman72> Philip5
<lilleman72> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-webmin-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-server.html
<Philip5> om du väljer att installera från förråd så där så se verkligen till att förråden använder senaste versionerna av webmin
<Philip5> vissa är inte uppdaterade
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> jag ska följa den du la
<Philip5> webmin är ju portat från officiella ubuntu och debian av en orsak
<coobra> heh
<lilleman72> Philip5 jasså?
<lilleman72> men skit det funkar fortfarande inte
<lilleman72> varför e det portat?
<Philip5> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2873
<lilleman72> jahapp
<Philip5> försöker du logga in på webmin från remote?
<Philip5> jag tror den default är spärrad så det bara går från locahost
<Kurdistan> vad görs gott folk?
<Philip5> lilleman72 pillar med webmin jag softar med småsurfande
<lilleman72> Philip5 jag ga upp
<lilleman72> gav
<lilleman72> jag måste ha ett root pw
<lilleman72> root konto
<lilleman72> då skiter jag i det
<lilleman72> :D
<Philip5> det är bara att sätta ett lösenord för root så har du rootkonto
<coobra> lilleman72: sudo passwd root
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> ska prova det sen
<lilleman72> LOL
<lilleman72> så jävla lätt det blidde nu
<lilleman72> tack coobra
<amelia> Någon som har koll på hur man får init-script att köra t.ex. load vid boot?
<amelia> i debian visserligen..
<delhage> load?
<amelia> ja, jag har init-script som behöver köra /etc/init.d/bla start sen load och sen online
<delhage> jag vet inte vad "load" och "online" innebär. Är det debianismer?
<amelia> det är argument till init-scriptet..
<delhage> jag förstår det, min fråga kvarstår ;)
<amelia> isåfall förstår jag inte din fråga.
<delhage> jag är van vid start|stop|restart|reload etc
<delhage> vad ska /etc/init.d/bla load göra?
<delhage> som inte start gör?
<delhage> och online?
 * delhage gissar att det är debianspecifikt
<amelia> nej, det är inte debian-specifik
<amelia> det är specifikt för just detta init-script oavsett om det skulle köra på debian, redhat, suse, slackware eller vad som helst.
<delhage> vad gör det då?
<Numn> okej, finns det nåt sätt att få senaste utan unity som 10.10?
<delhage> i SysV init så hanteras bara start och stop som "default"
<Numn> ubuntu*
<amelia> load laddar stack glue och filsystems drivers och online sätter klusternoden i online läge.
<delhage> så man får väl skriva om skriptet eller nån wrapper som körs som "foo start" som gör det övriga
<amelia> skulle ju iofs tro att det finns en anledning att det ser ut som det gör..
<delhage> jag gissar att nåt annat initscript som ska köras senare gör dom delarna då
<delhage> iaf kan du bara välja start eller stop i en runlevel
<delhage> är det inte klustret själv som ska köra "load" vid failover eller nåt?
<delhage> och "online"
<amelia> det är active-active
<delhage> ok
<delhage> vet inte då mer än att du inte kan sätta nåt annat än "start" eller "stop" som "default"
<delhage> rc.local kanske
<amelia> tanken har slagit mig... men det är inte heller en bra lösning för då kommer inte offline och unload göras ordentligt vilket betyder att så fort en nod boot:as om kommer hela klustret gå bananas för att en nod "försvann" coh därmed kommer alla noder boot:a om..
<delhage> men, om en nod försvinner hur det än händer så ska väl inte alla andra noder botas om?
<delhage> även om noden "rycks bort" utan graceful shutdown
<amelia> om en nod försvinner på ett dåligt sätt är det lämpligt beteende..
<delhage> nä
<amelia> jo
<delhage> det låter som ett dåligt kluster
<delhage> är det HA vi är ute efter här?
<amelia> gfs beter sig likadant.
<delhage> nej
<amelia> nej, det är inte HA. det är möjligheten att skriva till samma disk från flera noder samtidigt.
<delhage> gfs är inget kluster iofs
<delhage> ok
<amelia> och "försvinner" en nod ska de andra boot:a om för att säkerställa att inte flera noder skriver till filsystemet okontrollerat
<amelia> annars har man trasigt filsystem.
<delhage> med gfs och redhats klusterinfrastruktur så bootar man definitivt inte om alla noder om en nod försvinner
<delhage> däremot spelar en annan nod tillbaks den failade nodens journal innan den noden får mounta igen
<delhage> gfs har en journal per nod för sånt, ingen aning om hur ocfs funkar
<amelia> då har de väl kommit till rättta med det problemet sen sist jag testade gfs då..
<delhage> det har alltid varit då med gfs, däremot måste man fenca den failade noden
<delhage> sen har det ju inte varit buggfritt iofs
<amelia> jaja, då var det väl bara jag som gjorde fel då eftersom att det hände.. :(
<amelia> men men, det här hjälper inte mig och jag vill komma i säng så jag återgår till att lösa mitt problem.
<delhage> får jag fråga av nyfikenhet varför du behöver skrivning från flera noder samtidigt? det är ett ganska ovanligt use-case
<delhage> databas?
<amelia> webbfrontar som ska dela content i realtid
 * delhage har alltid svårt att motivera gfs
<delhage> ok
<delhage> och NFS är för dåligt?
<amelia> jag vet inte hur du skulle få NFS att fungera så..
<delhage> att du har failover av ett "normalt" FS som delas ut med NFS
<amelia> fast fail-over funkar inte.
<delhage> blir en flaskhals och SPOF med NFS-servern, men du sa att HA inte var primärt
<amelia> de behöver prestandan av FLERA webbservrar SAMTIDIGT
<delhage> ja
<amelia> du kan inte skriva till ett vanligt filsystem från flera noder på samma gång..
<amelia> eller ja, en liten stund går det ju... men inte så längre..
<delhage> nej, men du kan ha failover
<delhage> och serva det med NFS
<amelia> men va?
<amelia> fail-over på vilket sätt då menar du?
<delhage> det är mycket möjligt att det i ditt fall blir för dålig prestanda men generellt är det inte självklart
<delhage> du har flera filservrar som delar ut samma shared storage
<delhage> fast bara en i taget
<delhage> alltså failover
<delhage> men som sagt, kanske inte blir tillräcklig prestanda
<amelia> jag tror iofs att problemet med att riskera att skriva sönder filsystemet skulle vara det största problemet.
<delhage> i många sammanhang är det dock mycket enklare och mindre problem än GFS
<delhage> eller ocfs (som jag iofs inte har någon som helst erfarenhet av)
<amelia> tja, det är inte alltid enkelt att välja lösning. det här är en ganska noggrann avvägning mellan prestandaönskmål, driftstabilitet och kostnad.
<delhage> mm
<amelia> ironiskt nog blir detta billigare än att t.ex. som du sa ha två burkar till som agerar filservrar.
<delhage> nja, inte riktigt så jag menade
<delhage> men det blir en burk till (NFS frontendservern)
<amelia> fast man vill ju inte ha en server där om det handlar om datat. tappar man den slår man ut hela tjänsten.
<delhage> jepp
<amelia> däremot hade jag nog egentligen helst sett en lösning där man har t.ex. gfs eller ocfs2 på ett LUN men utan själva klustringen och därefter NFS-monterar från SAN.
<delhage> men om man ändå kan tolerera viss nertid, som i ditt fall med att man startar om alla noder, så kan man kanske leva med det, ev. med en hot-standby
<amelia> filsystemet för samtidiga skrivningar finns där, men utan klusterkrånglet.
<SejmL> gokväll
<delhage> det finns ingen anledning till att använda GFS* om du inte måste ha samtidig skrivning från flera noder samtidigt
<delhage> och ska du ha det måste du ha "klusterkrånglet"
<delhage> jag menar inte på något sätt att det du gör är fel, jag blir bara nyfiken eftersom det väldigt ofta går att ersätta klusterfilsystem med mindre krångliga lösningar
<amelia> det hade säkert gått i detta fallet också..  man hade kunnat begränsa skrivningar till en nod eller liknande.. men det hade gett andra problem att hantera.
<delhage> nu tänkte jag fel kom jag på
<delhage> man behöver inte en extra som frontend NFS-server utan alla klusternoder kör NFS som en klustertjänst
<delhage> så där är det failover
<delhage> och webservrarna går mot en IP, som kan faila över
<amelia> jo, det hade absolut funkat. men där tycker jag nog klustertjänst som klustertjänst.. det är bara i olika lager.
<delhage> jag tycker bara att GFS suger ;)
<amelia> hehe, och det är du tillåten att tycka.
<amelia> det var längesedan jag provade GFS och om jag ska gå på det är jag benägen att hålla med. lite därför vi sitter med ocfs också..
<delhage> säg inte till redhat att jag sa det bara ;)
<amelia> du har precis sagt det till hela internet. :P
<delhage> tror inte på något sätt att ocfs är bättre i de avseenden jag menar
<delhage> hehe
<amelia> det är väl kanske inte fair att jämföra gamla erfarenheter men ocfs är sjukt mycket enklare att konfigurera tycker jag.
<amelia> t.o.m. enklare än heartbeat.
<delhage> fast det är som att jämföra äpplen och det där andra
<amelia> men ja, allt blir jobbigt när man blandar in kluster så är det bara. så långt är jag benägen att hålla med.
<delhage> päron=
<delhage> ?
<delhage> kluster är jobbiga ;)
<amelia> fast, de är ju ganska roliga också. :)
<delhage> beräkningskluster fyller ju oftast sitt syfte, men HA-kluster....
<delhage> det blir ju fan bara mer nertid med HA-kluster ;)
<amelia> att bygga kluster för ha är lite kontraproduktivt..
<amelia> kan iaf trösta med att samma miljö har en databas med MANUELL fail-over och envägsreplikering. :P
<amelia> NOC ska ju ha något att göra också. haha
<delhage> he
<amelia> som sagt, vi bygger inte för HA:
<amelia> jag måste nog ta och hitta ett par vettiga burkar att ha hemma (som är daterade efter senare delen av 2000) så jag kan bygga lite vansinniga grejjer för skojjs skull
<amelia> det här med klusterfilsystem har iaf haft en positiv bieffekt redan, det har varit såååååå roligt att leka med.
<delhage> virtualisering ftw
<amelia> det ser jag fram emot att få leka med på nya jobbet... hårdvaruvirtualisering också. :D
<delhage> det är också väldigt bra för att labba med kluster
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: du sköter dig
<x_link> Philip5: Tacktack ;D
<x_link> Philip5: Gör jag ett bra jobb?
<Philip5> ja de senaste dagarna så
<x_link> Hehe kanon
<x_link> Dags att sova nu då, ville lägga mig för 15 min sedan. Men var tvungen att sköta dansen =)
<x_link> God natt!
<Philip5> x_link: tycker du ska skaffa en android igen så du kan göra ett ännu bättre jobb ;)
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<realubot> Hur genererar man bäst en unik kombination av siffror?
<realubot> Typ echo "$RANDOM"
<johsjo> Har en liten fråga till er mer kunniga: i många dialogfönster så kan man använda ALT + <bokstav> för att göra snabbval (för knappar såsom Help, Close osv.)
<johsjo> Vilken bokstav/tecken som gäller för ALT-genvägarna visas om man håller in ALT. Men hur gör jag för att bokstaven/tecknet för ALT-genvägen ska visas permanent, utan att jag ska behöva trycka ner ALT för att se dem?
<johsjo> Kör Ubuntu 11.04/Gnome.
<Philip5> jag kör kde så jag kan tyvärr inte hjälpa
<Kurdistan> johsjo: det bör finnas tangentbordskommandon någonstans
<Kurdistan> kör inte just nu ubuntu eller unity.
<Kurdistan> men det bör finnas typ tangentbordsgenvägar
<Kurdistan> eller något i den stilen
<Mandrew> johsjo, jag kör gnome just nu
<Mandrew> vad är det du söker?
<SejmL> tjenare
<johsjo> Hur man får access keys att alltid vara understreckade, istället för att behöva hålla in ALT för att se dem
<Mandrew> denna kanske hjälper http://lifehacker.com/5796925/learn-all-of-ubuntus-keyboard-shortcuts-with-this-handy-wallpaper
<Mandrew> eller denna http://www.howtogeek.com/news/unity-3d-keyboard-shortcut-and-mouse-trick-quick-reference-wallpapers/4565/
<Mandrew> funkade det för dig johsjo ?
<johsjo> Mandrew: Det är inte vanliga kortkommandon jag är ute efter.. men jag tror jag har hittat åt en inställning
<Mandrew> ok då missuppfatade jag dig
<johsjo> Det är access keys/mnemonics jag vill ska synas jämt
<Mandrew> vet nog inte vad det är
<johsjo> Om du håller in ALT  i valfritt program, så understreckas någon bokstav i varje menyfält
<johsjo> Jag vill att den understreckningen alltid ska synas
<Mandrew> funkar inte alls för mig :P
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-21
<Mandrew> kan jag göra min installerade distro till en live cd?
<amelia> morrn!
<einand> mörrn
 * amelia bootar om samma burk tusen gånger i rad..
<einand> vad är bra med det?
<amelia> försöker få ordning på boot-ordningen.
<amelia> men jag förstår verkligen inte det här insserv-mekket
<phnom> Morrn!
<gorgo> morn
<Mandrew> godmorgon
<kodein> modgorgon
<coobra> godm vet jag inte men en morn kan du få
<Mandrew> tror godmorgon nog mer är att man berättar att man har en god morgon
<Mandrew> trött som en hund men den är bra iaf ;)
<coobra> Hund: <--- lär ju vara dogge ?
<kodein> tankarna börjar ju röra sig igen nu iaf, men det tog en del kaffe att smörja kugghjulen
<Mandrew> efter mkt mick o meck så blev det så här http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1649987/demo%20of%20my%20desktop.ogv
<Mandrew> ngt som jag bör pula med mer?
<R2D21> (I garaget i dag)
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn! ;D
<Kirill^> Någon som är insatt i MailScanner? :)
<amelia> Kirill^: lite.
<Kirill^> amelia: :D
<Kirill^> Blir inte klok på detta! Hållt på och djävlats med en kunds i 2 veckor nu... =/
<amelia> vi kan byta, du kan få ett klusterfilsystem där alla komponenter startas i fel ordning vid boot.
<Kirill^> Tror jag står över :p :D
<amelia> fegis
<Kirill^> Haha :D
<amelia> kom ihåg, ingen minns en fegis!
<Kirill^> ^^
<amelia> woho! det kom ett mail... fast det var inte till mig.. :(
<antii> whoho!
<gelbander> hej, jag har hamnat i ett träsk. Jag har några vad jag tror är enkla frågor som kan hjälpa mig söka vidare
<gelbander> jag försöker installera php5-xsl och får dependency fel. kört allt som finns på google.
<phnom> gelbander: Byt strumpor ofta och håll fötterna torra.
<Kirill^> Vad får du för dependency fel då?
<gelbander> phnom, om dom redan är blöta?
<phnom> gelbander: Då får du torka dem. Fast nu var det ju inte ett sånt träsk du hamnat i tydligen :P
<gelbander> php5-xsl: Depends: phpapi-20090626+lfs
<gelbander> jag är inte alls med på hur source.list fungerar, dvs vilka distar man kan adda o till vad.
<gelbander> Jag kör Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<Kirill^> Hittar inget om problemet på nätet. :S
<Kirill^> Hurru amelia.. :) Tips på hur jag får startx att starta automatiskt på en RHEL AS 4? En elektriker hade varit där och fipplat med strömmen så. =/
<Ninja-E3> någon som har något program eller så som är bra för html-kodning´i ubuntu?
<Kimmen> vi, vim, emacs, nano, gedit
<amelia> Kirill^: starta med rätt runlevel
<amelia> Kirill^: d.v.s. 5
<Ninja-E3> aa men alltså om man vill ha lite i css stuket, jag kör med nano nu
<Ninja-E3> så man kan se vad man arbetar med hela tiden
<Kimmen> då vet jag inte
<Ninja-E3> inte jag heller :P
<Ninja-E3> kan ju iförsig köra med nano och en aktiv chrome session, så den uppdateras hela tiden, bara skriva ihop något script
<Ninja-E3> kan ju pröva :P
<Kimmen> nu är jag inte så hemma på html med "        <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="300" />
<Kimmen> har jag på en sida och den uppdaterar var 300:de sek
<Kimmen> i head
<Ninja-E3> hmm..
<Ninja-E3> ja precis
<Ninja-E3> det borde ju fungera haha :P
<Ninja-E3> fast blir inte det lite laggit? om inte cpu krävande om den ska köra den proccesen hela tiden?
<amelia> annars brukar det finnas en liten knapp man kan trycka på. :)
<Ninja-E3> haha..
<Ninja-E3> ska lägga in detta i facebook lite snabbt : >
<Kimmen> beror väl på hur ofta den uppdaterar
<Ninja-E3> fan det fungerade ju bra :O
<Ninja-E3> fyfan alltså vad facebook java script är krågligt
<Ninja-E3> :P
<Kirill^> amelia: > Hmmmm... .)
<Kimmen> tur man inte håller på med sånt då =)
<Ninja-E3> lul :P
<Ninja-E3> alltså det är sjukt mycket som ska laddas på fbś hemsida
<Ninja-E3> ska vi se...
<Ninja-E3> 123 requests :O
<Kirill^> Hittade guider nu amelia :)
<amelia> Kirill^: ok. jag är lite afk ibland.. på jobbet..
<amelia> eller ja, itne afk kanske... men kollar inte på mirkken. :P
<Kirill^> amelia: Ingen fara :)
<Ninja-E3> z00m
<Kirill^> Vafan! Jag kan inte skriva ut PDF-filer alls under 11.04 =/
<Kirill^> Försökt 4 ggr nu...
<Ninja-E3> bye guys ;D
<Mandrew> tjaba
<kodein> kjamiz
<Mandrew> min ubuntu 11.04 stänger ner sig själv utan förvarning, är det ngt jag kan göra för att få slut på detta?
<Mandrew> är det en bugg eller ngt annat som redan är känt?
<Mandrew> hehe blir lite lack på den om jag ska vara ärlig ;)
<Mandrew> kan inte komma ihåg att jag har haft sånna här problem med dom tidigare versionerna
<Darkfd> Se om du finner hva som skjedde i /var/log/syslog
<Darkfd> hvis du er på 11.04, tidligere versjoner så er det /var/logmessages
<Kimmen> tror hans dator stängt av sig igen =/
<Darkfd> Bah!  jeg er blind idag :)
<johanbr> kan brasero rippa en cd till mp3?
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du sett framstegen novacut gjort?
<Philip5> nope, har inte kollat
<maxjezy> http://novacut.com/demos/slice/
<maxjezy> kolla där
<Philip5> var inte så mycket att titta på än
<maxjezy> finns en demo till
<maxjezy> verkar bara vara till lunchpaddan dock
<maxjezy> tycker det ser trevligt ut iaf
<Philip5> får se sedan när de tbörjar komma lite funktioner
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, hoppas de går fort
<maxjezy> och att de klarar sin kickstart
<maxjezy> så kan du använda det för att klippa dina filmer
<maxjezy> som du tar med din nya kamera
<Philip5> heja min nya kamera!
<Philip5> men nu finns det så många olika objektiv jag vill äga och de kostar skjortan
<CasperN> allt annat än zeiss är skit, oavsett vad du köper så skulle zeiss vara ett bättre alternativ :)
<Philip5> leica är också nice
<Philip5> kan offra mig för hasselblad
<CasperN> tja, det är ju alternativen
<Philip5> och köpa det med någon annans plånbok
<CasperN> gör Leica och hasselblad objektiv för andra kameror än deras egna?
<Philip5> inte hasselblad vad jag vet
<kodein> hasselblad gör öht inga objektiv
<CasperN> tänkte det med
<CasperN> bara kamerahus alltså
<kodein> just.
<kodein> men det är väl oftast carl zeiss till bladarna ;)
<CasperN> vet iaf att jägare och andra skyttar är tokiga i zeiss kikarsikten, de beskrivs som oförstörbara, i tester behandlas de som skit, slängs åtsidan och körs över med bilar typ, men de går aldrig sönder
<kodein> jo, de är bra. funderade på ett sånt faktiskt, men det blev ett aimpoint istället sist
<CasperN> det är väl rykte, men deras prylar andas kvalité
<CasperN> japp bättre med aimpoint, då stannar pengarna i Sverige
<kodein> det finns leica-gluggar till micro four thirds nu, iofs, men det är väl nästan det enda icke-leica som tar ett leicaobjektiv
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jasså, du tror du bara kan smyga in i kanalen så där bara helt obemärkt!?! vi har nog koll på dig ;)
<Kurdistan> haha :)
<maxjezy> hej Kurdistan !
<maxjezy> jag har fått lite fel på min ubuntu
<maxjezy> när jag laddar ner/streamar
<maxjezy> så låser det sig
<maxjezy> internet
<maxjezy> inget laddas ner efter ett tag
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Philip5> dagon_: den stora frågan är nu om man ska bygga nya audacious 3.0 med roaraudio stöd eller inte
<Philip5> dagon_: något du har saknat otroligt mycket tidigare du som kör audacious ibland
<maxjezy> nu hände det igen
<maxjezy> verkar kunna ladda ner 100 mb typ
<Philip5> maxjezy: bara att blåsa allt och installera windows ;)
<maxjezy> sen tjockar det ihop och internet låser sig
<maxjezy> kan inte ladda något
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> ja, verkar inte bättre :)
<maxjezy> men mitt usbminne verkar gett sig
<Philip5> eller kubuntu ;)
<maxjezy> så ja vågar inte installera om något nu med usb
<Philip5> kör du från usb?
<Philip5> maxjezy: kolla dmesg om du har en massa i/o problem
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 jag har koll på dig också.
<Kurdistan> hej maxjezy.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: är det trådlösa
<maxjezy> tror det va dom här drivrutinerna eller vad de va Kurdistan hjälpte mig med
<maxjezy> dom funkar ju men inte så bra att ladda streama med
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Philip5> Kurdistan: läskigt
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, japp
<Kurdistan> Philip5: tycker du :).
<Philip5> man vet aldrig
<maxjezy> hastigheten sjunker till typ 2 kb/s
<maxjezy> sen dör det ut helt
<maxjezy> men ja kopplas inte ifrån
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: ibland kan signalstyrkan bli svagare kan vara bredbandet mer än buntu.
<Kurdistan> prova då koppla bort och sedan på
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, det är lösningen jag kör med
<maxjezy> för att få upp speed igen
<maxjezy> har gjort det flera gånger under tiden vi pratat nu
<Kurdistan> fungerar det då?
<maxjezy> utan att kopplats ur här
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> stängde av torrenten nu så ja ska slippa det
<Kurdistan> kör du nm-tools eller wicd?
<maxjezy> nm-tools
<Kurdistan> :) jag är inte förtjust i nm-tools
<Kurdistan> men jag tror 11.04 så har den blivit bättre
<Kurdistan> när jag körde buntu så använde jag mig av wicd
<maxjezy> den va bättre i 10.04 för mig
<maxjezy> ja kanske ska gå ner till 10.04 igen
<Kurdistan> nu testar jag en annan dist ett tag framöver.
<maxjezy> men jag gillar batteritiden i 11.04
<maxjezy> ibland har jag 100 timmar :)
<dagon_> Philip5: vafan är roaraudio?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: haha batteribugg.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, japp, men den ställer sig rätt efter ett tag
<dagon_> Philip5: jag kör faktiskt audacious på daglig basis nu :)
<maxjezy> men batteritiden har blivit bättre
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du får överväga. 10.04 är ju lts så den är avsedd vara mer stabil.
<maxjezy> en fråga som rör något annat
<Kurdistan> dagon_: hej.
<dagon_> tjena
<maxjezy> jag har en usbdisk med ntfs
<Kurdistan> allt väl
<maxjezy> kan jag använda den som usb-live ubuntu?
<maxjezy> för att installera
<maxjezy> eller måste det vara fat?
<dagon_> nja, det är mest skit men strunt samma
<dagon_> själv då?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: jag föredrar fat.
<maxjezy> vill inte formatera och hålla på
<maxjezy> för alla bilder ligger påden
<Kurdistan> jag har tipsat om det flertal gånger på forumet också.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: det ska väl inte vara svårt för buntu att läsa en extern hdd med ntfs eller usb.
<Kurdistan> dagon_: problemet med jobbet eller kärlekslivet.
<Kurdistan> jag bara slöar just nu.
<dagon_> mest det andra iofs
<maxjezy> jag gör en backup ikväll och installerar ubuntu 10.04 igen
<maxjezy> har bara några gb bilder den här gången som tur är
<Kurdistan> dagon_: andra innebär det kärlekslivet
<Kurdistan> det löser sig nog.
<Kurdistan> sitt mindre framför datorn och vad med henne/honom mer. :)
<dagon_> problemet är att det finns ingen "henne"
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: gör som sagt det som passar dig.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, japp :)
<maxjezy> ubuntu är härligt och det är ju ingen större skillnad på versionerna
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du kan ju testa wicd om det passar dig bättre.
<maxjezy> så det är bara köra den som passar
<maxjezy> är det grafiskt?
<Kurdistan> dagon_: okej jag ber om ursäkt honom.
<Kurdistan> ja då det är grafisk.
<maxjezy> installerar det nu
<maxjezy> tar jag bort nm-tools då?
<maxjezy> eller kan ja ha kvar det?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: jag tog bort den.
<Kurdistan> fördelen med wicd du kan ha trådlösa på automatisk
<Kurdistan> slipper du ange lösen hela j-vla tiden
<maxjezy> jag angav bara lösen en gång
<Kurdistan> :) jag gillade inte nm-tools under 10.10
<Kurdistan> nu kör jag pclinuxos och trots att det är kde
<Kurdistan> så fungerar trådlösa som en dröm
<maxjezy> vad heter nm-tools
<maxjezy> som ja ska ta bart
<maxjezy> bort
<maxjezy> för wicd vill inte starta
<maxjezy> kanske måste ta bort det andra först
<maxjezy> eller koppla från kanske?
<maxjezy> testar koppla ifrån
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Kurdistan> är du kvar?
<Kurdistan> 1. installera wicd: sudo apt-get install wicd
<Philip5> dagon_: men har du saknat stöd för roaraudio många gånger?
<maxjezy> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/skrmbildz.png/
<dagon_> jag vet inte ens vad det är
<Philip5> alltså inte :)
<dagon_> nope :)
<maxjezy> får det felmeddelandet när jag startar wicd
<Philip5> det är en musik/media server
<dagon_> använder ubuntu ens dbus?
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> hoppsan, trodde inte det var så pass
<dagon_> newbuntu ;p
 * maxjezy pekar och skrattar åt dagon_ 
 * dagon_ visar sitt arch-system
<dagon_> just det
<dagon_> skulle inte du köra arch linux maxjezy ?
<maxjezy> dagon_, jo men jag skulle på semester
<Philip5> däremot har hal gått i graven
<maxjezy> ville inte bråka med något nytt under semestern
<dagon_> Philip5: skönt
<dagon_> Philip5: kör ubuntu udev fullt nu?
<CasperN> nytt datorköp för några kanske? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/commodore-64-running-ubuntu/
<maxjezy> ubuntu 11.04 är snabb och stavbil
<maxjezy> men less på att inte nätet funkar för mig som ja vill
<maxjezy> så jag fixar en sticka ikväll och ordnar en äldre version
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: vilka felmeddelande
<maxjezy> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/skrmbildz.png/
<maxjezy> såg du bilden?
<Kurdistan> har du avinstallerat network manager
<maxjezy> KungFredda,
<maxjezy> Kurdistan,
<maxjezy> förlåt KungFredda för highlight
<maxjezy> hoppas du inte sov.
<einand> jag köpte 20 LiPo batterier, för 900 spänn
<Kurdistan> wieardo
<einand> idag hade katterna dom i golvet
<einand> typiskt att man måste slänga spliter nya batterier
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: prova starta från terminalen
<Kurdistan> skriv bara wicd
<Kurdistan> lättare felsöka
<maxjezy> rename failed
<maxjezy> utan root fick ja detta Root privileges are required for the daemon to run properly.  Exiting.
<Philip5> dagon_: och nu fick audacious stöd för samba :)
<Philip5> om man nu har nytta av det
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du kanske behöver gå till grupper
<Kurdistan> sedan ha behörighet
<Kurdistan> som sagt jag kör inte buntu så det är svårt minnas på rakarm
<maxjezy> nu startar det
<maxjezy> gjorde ingenting
<maxjezy> men nu startar det
<Kurdistan> har du avinstallerat nm-tools
<maxjezy> nope
<Kurdistan> networkmanager
<maxjezy> gör det nu
<maxjezy> brb
<Kurdistan> gör det
<Kurdistan> sedan startar du om
<dagon_> Philip5: :D
<Kurdistan> så har du bara wicd
<Kurdistan> dagon: wb.
<dagon_> hehe
<Numn> hur får jag fram ljudet.. ljudet bara försvann.. kan iaf inte kolla på youtube med något ljud :S
<Kurdistan> dagon_:
<dagon_> Numn: mer info plz. Vad gjorde du när ljudet försvann?
<Numn> inte mycket datorn gick till sånn där svart skärm.. sedan efter försvann ljudet ungerfär.. men jag tror inte att det är som gjorde problemet
<dagon_> låter mysko
<dagon_> nån hardcore ubuntuist får nog hjälpa till
<Kurdistan> Numn: skärmsläckaren gick igång
<Numn> jag uppdatera massa viktiga uppdateringar ocksåp
<Kurdistan> eller startade den om från vänteläge/viloläge?
<Numn> jag haft samma med 11.04
<Kurdistan> Numn: gå till terminalen
<Kurdistan> skriv alsamixer
<Kurdistan> se om det finns konstigheter där
<Kurdistan> det kan vara så att PCM har fått knas
<Kurdistan> då räcker det bara höja den till max
<Kurdistan> :) så har du ljud
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: hur gick det
<Numn> ska det stå 00 under pelarna.. alltså inte längst ner
<Numn> isf är allt 00 på alla :)
<Kurdistan> japp
<dagon_> Numn: hann du se om det var några kernel updates innan du uppdaterade?
<Kurdistan> kan du lägga upp skrämdump på grejeen
<Numn> jag menar typ vid pelarna finns det siffror är ska dom vara 00?
<Kurdistan> jepp det ska dem
<Numn> nope, hann inte kolla, va upptagen med att uppdatera ubuntu :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: hur går det vännen
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, det funkar
<maxjezy> men har inte testat om det är stabilt att ladda ner med ännu
<maxjezy> det återstår att se snart
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: gör det. :)
<Kurdistan> bekanta dig med wicd
<Kurdistan> liten sak men grym användarvänlig
<Numn> konstigt
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag försökte ansluta till trådbundet med wicd
<maxjezy> men den ansluter inte det
<maxjezy> men det är nog för att jag har fel modul grejer
<maxjezy> för det funka inte i networkmanagern heller
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> det funka inte heller
<maxjezy> kopplas från när jag laddar tungt
<maxjezy> verkar vara någon gräns på 100 mb
<maxjezy> bugg
<maxjezy> på min dator
<dagon_> vad har du NIC?
<dagon_> du lär väl ha nåt liknande mitt
<maxjezy> NIC?
<Kurdistan> :) 100 mb på trådlöst är grymt bra
<maxjezy> japp
<Kurdistan> om man har problem med trådlösa och nätverk finns ingen bättre dist än pclinuxos
<maxjezy> i love 100 mb
<Kurdistan> men rent generellt är buntu bästaste vettu. :)
<johanbr> maxjezy, låter som bugg i drivrutinerna... vilket kort kort är det?
<Numn> aj då.. har ingen aning vad som problemet :S
<maxjezy> johanbr, ska kolla
<maxjezy> RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> oh, ja va kvar
<dagon_> maxjezy: lspci | grep -i eth så kollar du kortet
<maxjezy> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: det kan vara en bugg.
<Kurdistan> men fungerar din trådlösa rent generellt bra?
<maxjezy> ja, förutom att det kopplar ifrån eller slutar ladda
<maxjezy> när jag laddar ner stora filer
<maxjezy> eller streamar
<maxjezy> så jag får koppla om trådlösa helatiden
<Kurdistan> :) aldrig haft problem med stream
<Kurdistan> men tanka 100 mb är mäktigt.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: om du vill testa något som har grym stöd för nätverk (bunden eller trådlös) bör du ta titt på pclinuxos.
<Kurdistan> finns dock nackdelar med även pclinuxos men överlag grym dist.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, är det inte det som är väldigt likt XP?
<Kurdistan> kör nu den istället för buntu. får se hur länge det blir så.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: nja, du menar nog zorin os.
<Kurdistan> zorin os är grym buntu derivat.
<maxjezy> tror nog ja gillat 8.04 och 10.04 bäst
<Philip5> dagon_: 5 timmars kötid för att bygga nya audacious 3.0 :(
<dagon_> :'(
<Philip5> hur ska du klara dig så länge?
<dagon_> 2an pumpar på rätt bra tills dess :>
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> kör med gtk-ui't nu
<Philip5> de är skitdåliga på att göra changelogs så man vet knappt vad som är nytt
<dagon_> det andra bara buggade
<Philip5> sambastöd vet jag
<Kurdistan> dagon_: kör du med 2.5
<dagon_> yes
<Philip5> 2.5.1 ;)
<Kurdistan> nice. :)
<Philip5> nej 2.5.4 kanske
<dagon_> faktiskt 2.5.1
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör du också med den?
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> men mintupdate vill inte autostarta märkte jag
<Philip5> dagon_: kanske är för att jag legat efter och inte uppdaterat från .5.1 och till .5.4 :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nja jag kör inte.
<Kurdistan> :) var bara nyfiken
<dagon_> Philip5: hehe men jag ser en update till blender iaf :D
<Philip5> Kurdistan: mest provat eller?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: provade förr
<Philip5> dagon_: fast den var ett tag sedan jag slängde upp. är kanske på tiden för en ny update där
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör du för musik då?
<Philip5> amarok?
<Kurdistan> 2.5.3-1 finns i pclinuxos repo
<Kurdistan> men de lär väl snart uppdatera
<Philip5> Kurdistan: eller var det du som körde clementine?
<Kurdistan> clementine
<Kurdistan> men jag gillar också minitunes
<Kurdistan> lättviktad
<Kurdistan> fin gui också
<Philip5> någon orsak för clementine istälelt för den nyare amarok?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: eftersom clementine kom med från start när jag installerade
<Kurdistan> pclinuxos
<Kurdistan> orkade ej med kde mini varianten
<dagon_> Philip5: vafan, jag vill kunna pitcha i audacious. pluginen där funkar ju inte :(
<Kurdistan> sedan är väl amarok rätt så tung/trög
<Philip5> var ju många som inte gillade amarok 2.x och istället körde någon av amarok 1.4-forkarna som t ex clementine
<dagon_> Philip5: åh, den funkade men stämde inte :(
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad är senaste amarok? 2.4.1?
<Philip5> dagon_: vilken plug gör pitch?
<dagon_> Philip5: sndstretch
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ja stable. finns en nyare beta eller rc
<dagon_> Philip5: den stöder dock inte live ändringar
<dagon_> det suger
<Philip5> nej det verkar inte så
<Numn> philip5 har du haft problem med ljudet?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad är det som amarok gör bättre än clementine?
<Philip5> Numn: nej, vadå då?
<Numn> undrar för jag har problem med mitt ljud :/ rätt irriterande :p
<Philip5> Kurdistan: clementine är amarok 1.4 och så skrevs hela amarok 2.0 om helt för att använda alla nya tekniker med kde4
<Philip5> dagon_: det närmaste du kan komma i liveläge är att slå av och på sndstretch
<dagon_> Philip5: mjo eller starta om låten :p
<Philip5> umm
<dagon_> det är skoj att få christina aguilera att låta som en klimakterietant som rökt john silver utan filter
<Philip5> men det är nog begränsningar i liben som den använder för effekten
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag förstår det, men vad vinner jag på ha amarok installerad?
<dagon_> spellistan i sql
<dagon_> hardcore vettu
<Numn> Philip5: ljudet bara försvann :S
 * dagon_ har något som inte ni har
<Philip5> dagon_: tror den använder den här liben för den effekten och den sajten har ju både roligt namn och liven har roligt alias: http://www.mega-nerd.com/SRC/
<dagon_> gissavad!gissavad!gissavad!
<dagon_> Philip5: haha :D
<Philip5> Secret Rabbit Code
<Philip5> vi kan inte gissa
<Philip5> du har vunnit 25 kr på triss
<dagon_> jag har gnome 2.32
<coobra> gnome <3
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) jag har inte fått något svar ännu.
<Kurdistan> testar nu den senaste stabila Philip5. får se nu.
<Kurdistan> ska röra på mig ha det bäst gott folk.
<Philip5> hmm, vad var frågan
<coobra> jenny: :D
<jenny> .9
<jenny> :)
<Philip5> jenny: hur gick det med audacity?
<jenny> det verkar fungera, måste ha lurar så det inte blir rundgång
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> man kan ju manipulera ljudet en del med det programmet iaf
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> jenny: vad har du för special då
<jenny> skulle behöva manipulera källan :)
<coobra> manipulera allt
<jenny> hmm...går det verkligen....
<Philip5> jenny: om du kör ljudet genom jack så kan du lägga på effekter på ljudet och sedan köra in det i t ex audiacity
<jenny> "drar in ett filter i halsen"
<Philip5> jack an hantera ljud i realtid
<Philip5> om ens dator klarar det och man helt kör en realtidskärna
<jenny> vill att källan ska låta rätt utan effekter.
<Philip5> jenny: håller du på med ljud annars eller bara något särskilt du fick för dig att göra?
<jenny> måste bli rätt naturell sedan
<jenny> håller inte på med ljud alls normalt, vill bara få ordning på min röst
<Philip5> om du illar att hålla på med ljudgrejer så är jack rätt intressant att kolla på
<Philip5> man kan lägga på typ autotune på rösten då
<Philip5> så du kan kontrollera pitchen i rösten och så
<Philip5> jenny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSmlPPjOXsQ
<Philip5> han har lagt på väldigt mycket effekt på en samplad röst där
<jenny> jag behöver hitta "fundamental frequency"
<Philip5> jenny: det här kanske är något för dig också: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF_AoPavibg
<Philip5> lite osäker på om den vst-pluggen funkar i linuxversionen om man inte bygger audacity mot den icke fria vst-sdkn
<johanbr> jenny, "Analyze -> Plot Spectrum" för att visa frekvenserna som ingår
<jenny> ska kolla..
<jenny> om jag vill spela in någonstans mellan 100 och 250 hz, det borde väl bara vara att prata på då?
<Philip5> jenny: vet inte om audacity kan filtrera innan inspelning utan du får nog spela in och köra effekter efteråt med det
<Philip5> alternativt köra filter med jack och spela in det från jack
<jenny> får prova mig fram...mycket att prova :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> det där är ju en helt egen värld :)
<Philip5> finns massor av små specialplugs och grejer
<cahoot> med acasound kan du välja frekvensintervall
<cahoot> ecasound
<jenny> Det verkar inte göra något om det blir dåligt väder på semestern, verkar finnas att göra iallafall :)
<Philip5> jenny: precis... linux räddade semestern ;)
<jenny> japp :)
<jenny> windovs hade förstört den :)
<Philip5> så kan livet vara
<jenny> ett enda program och ett enda projekt kan göra att man önskar regn :)
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> snart kommer du börja leka med lmms och hydrogen
<Philip5> bli värsta hitmakaren
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) amarok var rätt så nice.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så klart. det är ju samma som den du körde men nyare och lite fläskigare
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vad var det för fråga jag inte besvarat??
<Kurdistan> varför man ska byta clementine mot amarok
<Philip5> aha, för att man föredrar nyare grejer och qt4 före gamla qt3
<Kurdistan> :) I see.
<Kurdistan> den var i alla fall fin
<Kurdistan> och mycket komplett
<Philip5> yupp
<Kurdistan> dock som det mesta med kde så är den seg :P
<Philip5> kräver mer
<Kurdistan> :) jepp
<Kurdistan> dock blir det nog hel del minitunes för mig
<Kurdistan> mycket mer lättviktad och snygg gui
<Philip5> jag ska nog kolla på sleepy hollow som börjar på tv11 nu
<Kurdistan> tog bort clementine och ersätta med amarok. ifall jag vill :) ha något mer komplett.
<Philip5> var ett tag sedan jag såg den
<Kurdistan> Philip5: gör så.
<Numn> vad är det med passphase för nåt.. med min dokument
<Numn> kryptering
<Numn> spelar de någon roll om man köper en flashdisk, behöver man kolla nåt speciellt?
<gorgo> de har väl haft problem med vissa märken?
<DrGrov> Finns det någon möjlighet att skapa ett script som skulle kolla till Google om man är inloggad/utloggad?
<DrGrov> Jag börjar få stress av att kolla emellanåt om jag är inloggad eller inte på Google via webbbrowsern
<Numn> gorgo: menar ungefär typ med moderkort eller? :S
<Numn> vill inte köpa och se att den inte passar eller nåt sånt
<DrGrov> Numn: Vad hade du funderat att använda flashdisken till? Om du berättar det är det enklare
<DrGrov> Numn: Menar du SSD (Solid State Drive) ?
<Numn> DrGrov: japp juste :P
<Numn> Tänkte ha den till master till min nya dator..
<DrGrov> Numn: Okej, jag använder bara SSD så tog en stund att förstå vad du menar.
<DrGrov> Jag har en SSD på 32GB som root partition i Ubuntu
<Numn> har hört att dom rätt snabba om man skulle ta installera windows.. laddar snabbare
<DrGrov> SSD är jävligt snabbt
<Numn> därför jag frågar.. hmm ska se vad min dator har för hårdisk ytrymmwn
<DrGrov> Jag bootar upp Ubuntu 10.04 med alla processes (cups, osv.) och loggar in på under 40 sek
<DrGrov> Alltså du tänkte mest att använda Windows på SSDn?
<Numn> japp
<Numn> har 7 platsed med 2'5 och 3'5
<Numn> menar 2,5 tum och 3,5 tum
<DrGrov> Jag skulle bara skaffa SSDn för Windows med operativsystemet, programmen och swapfilen. Ingenting annat, så allt sådant bara ryms så fungerar det bäst.
<Numn> jo tänkte ja med ;)
<DrGrov> Tänkte du köra Windows 7 ?
<Numn> jo jag tror de
<DrGrov> Det vore absolut bäst om du tänker Windows skulle jag säga. Vista är endast problem. XP föråldrat.
<DrGrov> Jag gjorde som sagt så att lagade root med program osv. på SSDn och allting annat på en 2,5" 7200rpm disk
<Numn> mm, men 2'5 är väll så stora dom är?
<DrGrov> Jo, den jag har "tror" jag är 2,5". Har inte kollat in i burken på ca. 1 år :)
<DrGrov> Jag har namnet på den så jag kan enkelt kolla upp om du vill?
<DrGrov> Jag skall ta märket på den så är det enklare att googla tillverkaren
<Numn> haha, ok :)
<Numn> jag vill bara säker.. hatar när man letar sen ser man att man har köpt helt fel sak som inte ens passar för datorn
<DrGrov> Denna ser ut att vara den jag har, googlade på OCZ Core och hittade denna.
<DrGrov> http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-core-series-sata-ii-2-5-ssd-eol.html
<DrGrov> Jo, den är enligt ocztechnology 2,5"
<Numn> tänkte köpa denna ja :D http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004W7D6RQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<DrGrov> Körde just benchmark på 32GB SSDn jag har. Average Read Rate landar på 135.6 Mb/s.
<DrGrov> Average access time på 0.2ms
<Numn> ;D
<Numn> gah, bara köpa då :D
<Numn> bara synd att den inte finns i sverige :S
<suave> hallå flickor
<suave> hur e läget?
<DrGrov> Numn: Vänta så söker jag fram en OCZ Technology SSD åt dig.
<Philip5> KungFredda: har du svårt att bestämma dig om du ska vara kvar eller inte?! ;)
<suave> hallå?
<DrGrov> Numn: http://www.pricerunner.se/cl/184/Datorkylning?ref=redirect&q=ocz%20ssd&search=ocz%20ssd&other_hits=%3B%3B12990%3B&sp=1&sort=4
<gorgo> suave: du har nog hamnat lite fel om du söker flickor? :) finns lite kvinnligt här, men ändå, hehe
<suave> gorgo, hahaha
<suave> jenny, vill du vara min flicka?
<gorgo> =)
<gorgo> nya sea salt & black pepper e riktigt god av pringles
<suave> jag gillar vinäger pringles
<gorgo> skär inte det sig?
<suave> nope
<suave> den e riktigt go
<suave> mums
<DrGrov> Numn: Finns nog massor av andra ställen, övertygad om det men känner inte riktigt till svenska datorbutiker.
<Numn> DrGrov: fick du mitt pm?
<suave> aja, mina små flickor
<suave> här var det livat
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad var det du ville fråga om?
<realubot> För någon dag eller två?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Uhm.. bra fråga!
<rolfblidborg> Precis, minns faktiskt inte :p
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok.
<rolfblidborg> Men nu är väll något galet?
<rolfblidborg> Klockan är _inte_ 21:39
<gorgo> jo
<gorgo> det e redan fredag
<gorgo> visste du inte det?
<rolfblidborg> Skärp dig, så nördig är jag inte :D
<gorgo> klart du e
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> hehe
<rolfblidborg> :(
<rolfblidborg> U got me
<rolfblidborg> Men nää
<gorgo> hihi
<rolfblidborg> Min PC är ju kass
<rolfblidborg> Bluescreens kommer oftare och oftare nu
<gorgo> men jag e nog, är ju förrälskad i KDE med linux
<rolfblidborg> igår så var det 10 minuter mellan dem :(
<rolfblidborg> By the way, jag köpte mitt första OS _NÅGONSIN_ igår! :D
<Philip5> heja kde!
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, jag betalade pengar
<rolfblidborg> Helt sjukt!
<gorgo> Philip5: :D
<gorgo> rolfblidborg: vilket OS?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kde rocks.
<rolfblidborg> gorgo: OS X Lion :-)
<gorgo> hehe
<Kurdistan> :) os x lion blä. det bästa med äpplet är hårdvaran.
<CasperN> "Världens mest avancerade operativsystem
<CasperN> för datorer avancerar ytterligare."
<Kurdistan> annars som os är den nog inte mkt att skryta om.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: är det osx motto?
<CasperN> japp
<rolfblidborg> Okej, 14 mb RAM ledigt
<CasperN> http://www.apple.com/se/macosx/
<rolfblidborg> Måste nog utöka :-)
<CasperN> 229 kr
<CasperN> det var inte farligt för et så avancerat operativsystem som de påstår att det är
<rolfblidborg> Nä, inatt jag ska sova innan 12!
<Kurdistan> CasperN: lillsyrran har mac osx.
<CasperN> vad gör det så avancerat?, ska inte apple vara användarvänligt
<Kurdistan> känns inlåst.
<CasperN> trodde det var en negativ grej med avancerade saker idag
<CasperN> det tvingar ju folk att lära sig
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) mac osx kommer ju förinstallerad.
<rolfblidborg> Sorry x_link!
<Kurdistan> det hjälper många gröngöling
<Kurdistan> :) nåja lillsyrran fått nog av mina mac osx kritik.
<rolfblidborg> Bluescreen!
<rolfblidborg> Okej, jag hittade en text-fil på min dator som heter "#hello#"
<rolfblidborg> Inuti står det "echo 'Hello, World!'
<rolfblidborg> chmod u+x hello"
<rolfblidborg> say wat?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<rolfblidborg> Sådärja!
<x_link> ;)
<rolfblidborg> Det är min ringklocka på riktigt denna gången :-)
<x_link> ;)
<Philip5> heja x_link
<Philip5> mannen som tagit sig i kragen
<einand> jag köpte rfid klistermärken, som jag satt på mina boxar
<einand> så nu kan jag beställa motstånd "hemma" och så rullar dom fram själv på skrivbordet
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe jaa =)
<E3-ninja> tja grabbar!
<E3-ninja> händer denna fina kväll? :)
<einand> E3-ninja: nä
<Philip5> google hade ju en lite lustig grej idag
<Philip5> en fiskmobil man kan snurra på
<maxjezy> värsta 3d typ
<Philip5> maxjezy: japp, nu måste du göra sånt i blender
<Philip5> med game engine
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> känns värt
<Philip5> om man ska vara bad ass så
<Philip5> kanske mer lagom för dagon_ att bita i
<CasperN> använd wind forcefield i blender :)
<CasperN> finns iof vortex, så den snurrar
<maxjezy> om den inte snurrar av sig själv är det en dålig mobil
<maxjezy> bättre att animera den
<maxjezy> i en kass loop
<Philip5> men då blir den ju inte interaktiv
<CasperN> är forcefields realtid btw?
<CasperN> tror nästan att de är det
<CasperN> smoke är iof det, så ja, dum fråga
<Philip5> om inte annat så är den det i game engine
<CasperN> om det finns i game engine dvs
<maxjezy> finns det något projekt igång nu som ni känner till
<maxjezy> snyggt spel
<maxjezy> lite krävande så att säga
<CasperN> inte med blender iaf
<CasperN> och där är ju allt krävande
<CasperN> annars vet jag väldigt många UDK projekt som är lovande
<CasperN> allt icke linuxbaserat går ju på räls när det gäller indie
<CasperN> ironiskt
<maxjezy> har du kollat in dom här google sommar koderna?
<maxjezy> tomat och persika och va de nu heter
<CasperN> har inte uppdaterat mig hur det går än
<CasperN> men det är lovande projewkt
<CasperN> trackingen ser jag verkligen fram imot
<CasperN> då jag saknar en vettig lösning
<maxjezy> ja, den va intressant
<CasperN> voodoo tracker gillar jag inget vidare
<CasperN> vill hellre ha något likt nuke
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: hur går det med nätet nu?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag undviker att ladda ner tunga filer :)
<maxjezy> blir att köra in mint linux sen igen
<Kurdistan> haha maxjezy smart idé.
<CasperN> hur kommer mint göra i framtiden?
<CasperN> med skrivbord
<maxjezy> hur kommer debian göra?
<Kurdistan> du behöver inte omstarta något för få igång den?
<maxjezy> jag har startat om några gånger
<CasperN> kommer de välja gnome 3 eller ska de följa efter ubuntu?
<maxjezy> kan vara routern med
<maxjezy> tyckte tjejen sa att det strulat lite på svtplay på hennes dator med
<maxjezy> jag gillar denna ubuntuutgåva
<maxjezy> snabb som sjutton på min netbook
<maxjezy> men jobbigt om ja ska behöva fixa och dona
<maxjezy> linux och ubuntu har varit så snällt mot mig
<maxjezy> så jag har blivit lat
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: kan mkt möjligt vara routern.
<maxjezy> vill inte behöva fixa och dona
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: kör du natty?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, tänkte uppa firmwaren på routern senare
<maxjezy> 11.04
<Kurdistan> nice. så den går snabbare på din netbook än dem tidigare?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> fast nu har jag sparat in lite på vad jag installerat osv
<maxjezy> sparar inte så mycket skit på datorn
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: riktig nice.
<maxjezy> vet inte om det har med det att göra
<maxjezy> men den känns snabb
<maxjezy> och ger inga laddningstider
<Kurdistan> ja det brukar ju hjälpa
<CasperN> vad hände med grafikerna som greja med linux mint i version 10?
<CasperN> jäkla alubrush stil
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: det finns ju en del sätt göra din ubuntu snabbare
<Kurdistan> jag hade någon post om det på forumet
<maxjezy> jag är så sällan på forumet
<CasperN> var inte apple ett varnande exempel för hur fult det såg ut, redan för flera år sedan
<maxjezy> mer en irkare
<Kurdistan> ju mer tjänster du har inaktiverad vid uppstart
<Kurdistan> desto snabbare går det
<maxjezy> CasperN, jag brukar modda ganska mycket
<maxjezy> funderar på att bara ha denna som surfdator
<maxjezy> och börja jobba på stationär
<CasperN> det är ju ett måste med en standard så ful som mint 10
<Kurdistan> CasperN: har du fastnat i osx snacket ännu?
<CasperN> nej
<maxjezy> kollar ni this week in linux?
<maxjezy> tycker han är ganska keff
<maxjezy> som inte uppdaterar varje vecka
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: han brukar rent generellt vara bra tycker jag.
<maxjezy> tycker han inte lever upp till namnet
<maxjezy> isf ska de vara en i veckan minst
<maxjezy> men några bra videos iaf
<maxjezy> gillar mer filmsbykris
<CasperN> en linuxuppdatering i veckan? händer det så mycket?
<maxjezy> på tuben
<maxjezy> man kan göra lite tutorials om inte annat
<maxjezy> finns alltid något man kan tweaka
<maxjezy> och fixa
<maxjezy> med linux
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> släpps mycket updateringar och fixes man kan prata om
<maxjezy> what's new i blender tex
<CasperN> sant, vet inte om jag har något jag vill ändra dock
<maxjezy> han snackar sällan om blender
<maxjezy> utan blender skulle linux inte vara va det är
<CasperN> jag vill bara att min dator ska va som den är just nu, och inte gå sönder utan anledning
<CasperN> så lär jag vara nöjd och glad
<maxjezy> samma här
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan inte du köpa en sådan här kamera åt mig? http://www.rajala.fi/tuotekuvat/suuret/24LM9BLACK_1.jpg
<maxjezy> fast det är skoj att se videos
<CasperN> mmmm m9
<CasperN> så snygg
<maxjezy> Philip5, fan dom där är ju dyra
<CasperN> <3
<maxjezy> vi är kompisar men fan
<CasperN> haha
<maxjezy> de kostar mig för mycket
<Philip5> maxjezy: nästan gratis för dig :P
<CasperN> jag finner leicas fasta linskamera intressant
<Philip5> maxjezy: bara 54890 kr och det är ju fickpengar för dig
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du som kan mkt om kameror vilken prisvärd kamera rekommenderar du?
<CasperN> leica x1 tror jag det är
<Philip5> beror vilket ändamål och prisklass
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja, som present. :)
<CasperN> mest prisvärda kamera är alltid den senaste mest avancerade som har stöd för chdk
<Philip5> Kurdistan: precis... du och maxjezy kanske kan dela på den åt mig ;)
<CasperN> om man inte har systemkamera behov så får du mest teknik för pengarna
<CasperN> men inte bäst bild
<CasperN> dock mest nördvaluta
<maxjezy> jag tycker nikon gör bra kameror för bra pengar
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-22
<maxjezy> canon gör väl det med
<maxjezy> men de är väl några hundra dyrare
<CasperN> nä, det behöver de inte vara
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ber du det av en student :)
<Philip5> både nikon och canon gör ju bra kameror men det beror nästan mer på vad man vill lägga som gör att den är bäst. deras modeller växlar varandra som i en trappa
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag vänder till dig om jag ska tips om kameror :).
<Philip5> lite mer för en canon så får man en bättre nikon och lite mer än den canonen så får man en bättre nikon och tvärt om
<maxjezy> en kompis köpte en nikon d60
<maxjezy> på sin tid va det en bra kamera tyckte jag
<maxjezy> men idag vill man ju filma också
<Philip5> i stora drag
<Philip5> jo den var bra när den kom
<Philip5> tycker man film är viktigt så är nästan alltid canon ett bättre alternativ
<CasperN> om man inte ska ha en systemkamera, men inte heller en komapktkamera, då är detta bästa alltiallo just nu http://www.pricerunner.se/pl/29-2638469/Digitalkameror/Canon-PowerShot-SX30-IS-Black-priser
<CasperN> canons sx 30
<CasperN> långzoom passar folk med mindre kameraerfaranhet, men framförallt är det en powershot
<CasperN> vilket betyder att man han haxxa skiten ur den med chdk http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK
<Kurdistan> category5 är också trevligt kolla på maxjezy. även om den kan vara för lång.
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://panasonic.net/avc/lumix/systemcamera/dslr/l10/index.html
<maxjezy> vad tror du om den?
<Kurdistan> nu ska man lägga sig. ha det bäst.
<Philip5> maxjezy: att ska jag köpa en dslr så skulle jag inte köpa annat än canon eller nikon
<Philip5> kanske och bara kanske en pentax
<Philip5> se skulle jag se till att inte lägga alla pengar på kamerahuset utan se till att jag lägger lite på ett skapligt objektiv att börja med för att bygga ut ifrån
<Philip5> istället för att köpa något sånt där zoomkit som de brukar skicka med i paket
<CasperN> nikon d3 är en fin kamera annars :)
<Philip5> hehe, jo
<Philip5> lagom partykamera att ta med sig på grisfest
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> fotar bra i mörker :)
<Philip5> yupp
<CasperN> löjligt bra :D
<Philip5> ja
<CasperN> så bra så man kan skippa några flak öl för att ha råd med den
<CasperN> nä nu ljög jag
<Philip5> klarar väl iso 8000 utan synligt brus
<CasperN> cyberphoto har testbilder
<CasperN> iso 102400 ser ju fungerande ut
<CasperN> sick
<Philip5> maxjezy: så när du ska filma med din kamera så måste du ju köpa en sådan här när du går runt på stan :D   http://www.rajala.fi/tuotekuvat/suuret/glideX10system_1.jpg
<maxjezy> Philip5, snygg
<maxjezy> går gärna med henne ett varv på stan
<Philip5> hehe
<CasperN> maxjezy: alla blickar lär riktas på henne iaf :)
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperN> http://s1036.photobucket.com/albums/a449/domobuy/Wondlan%20Leopard%20II%20Steadicam%20support%20System/?action=view&current=111.jpg
<CasperN> ser ju rätt elak ut
<Philip5> ser ut som stridsutrustning
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Numn> finns det nåt sätt att få pekare samma overallt jag får typ ubuntu's och en annan variant jag valde själv lite sådär ibland
<gorgo> morn
<gorgo> fina underbara KDE, får jag chansen på dig KDE?
<Kirill^> amelia: Snabb fråga bara om du har tid! :)
<amelia> Kirill^: sure
<Barre_> har lite problem med en udev-regel för min xoom och mtpfs
<Barre_> add-regeln fungerar "nästan", när jag ansluter plattan så skapas min /media/xoom katalog med mtpfs monteringen skiter sig, kör jag det manuellt, utan udev, så fungerar det.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/649821/
<Barre> jag får segfault i mtpfs när monteringen sker som udev-regel
<Barre> nähepp... eller jahopp...
<madbear> yosupdawg
<Barre> blir bara mer och mer besviken på alla android-implementationer, alltid är det nått som suger mammutballe
<Kimmen> word
<CasperN> någon som har erfarenhet av OpenCPN här?
<Philip5> näver
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> höll på att missa...
<johanbr> aj aj :)
<johanbr> tack i alla fall :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ja hur skulle det annars se ut
<CasperN> och här kom dagens hjälte in
<CasperN> maxjezy: tack, brevet kom tidigt på posten
<CasperN> med posten*
<maxjezy> CasperN, kom det redan idag?
<CasperN> japp
<maxjezy> skoj
<CasperN> väldigt snabbt
<maxjezy> frimärket satt på?
<CasperN> trist att det är skitväder bara
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> men inte stämplat
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> det var väl dåligt placerat för stämpling
<maxjezy> :P
<CasperN> ser ut som regn hela veckan iag
<maxjezy> samma här
<Philip5> maxjezy: gör du business med CasperN?!?! :O
<Philip5> dealar
<maxjezy> aa
<Philip5> där ser man
<Philip5> spännande
<maxjezy> vi har en hemlig kanal där vi gör affärer av olika slag :D
<maxjezy> så pratar vi öppet om de här
<maxjezy> för att andra ska rekryteras
<CasperN> precis, en som inte loggas på nätet som denna :D
<maxjezy> we got it all covered
<maxjezy> in to the last detail
<maxjezy> Philip5, du har fått PM
<CasperN> bah, är han så hemlig nu!
<CasperN> jag vill också få privata medelanden :(
<Philip5> har inte fått pm
<CasperN> nä, det vill jag inte, för nu är visst maten redo
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> Philip5, letade du länge?
<maxjezy> efter mitt PM
<Philip5> japp, sökte, googlade och letade
<maxjezy> ett PM som aldrig kom
<Philip5> nada pm, helt utanför
<maxjezy> bra titel på en  rysare
<Philip5> se där... igår blev visst linux kernel 3.0 final
<Philip5> mest lite småskoj bara
<CasperN> nyårsfirande i oslo visst
<Darkfd> Lurer på hvem som står bak. Var det dere i Sverige?
<Darkfd> =)
<CasperN> allt tyder på att det är turbonegro som står bakom terrordådet, de sa att de skulle attackera Oslo redan för flera år sedan http://www.metrolyrics.com/were-gonna-drop-the-atom-bomb-lyrics-turbonegro.html
<Darkfd> nah, de er fra Oslo så de vet hvor de skulle plassert bomben.
<Darkfd> alle skriker muslimer allerede.  idiotisk, før etterforskningen er i gang.
<CasperN> är ju inte fel att ha fakta först
<Darkfd> akkurat
<Darkfd> Kanskje nå kan vi få fly og soldater hjem.
<CasperN> eller inte
<dagon_> lulz
<dagon_> klart det är ett terrorattentat
<CasperN> men det är inte konstigt att man direkt anklagar muslimer då Norge både är i Libyen och Afghanistan
<CasperN> vem skulle annars hotbilden komma ifrån
<dagon_> jag gör det för att de är inte kloka
<dagon_> fundamentalistversionen då
<dagon_> inte de vettiga
<CasperN> tur i oturen att fler inte dog iaf
<dagon_> så att vi inte drar all över en kam här
<CasperN> såg ut som en kraftig bilbomb
<dagon_> det var tydligen 2 st
<CasperN> ok
<dagon_> har jag hört iaf
<dagon_> hörde som hastigast på radion på jobb
<Darkfd> Faen, nå vil de sikkert ha strengere lover og overvåke internett enda mer.
<CasperN> klart de vill, och det skadar ju bara de kriminella
<CasperN> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article13363639.ab
<CasperN> wtf!
<CasperN> vad är det med Norge idag?
<Darkfd> Ska ille se bort fra at det er ett større angrep. Tiden vil vise
<Darkfd> *ikke
<amelia> wow! jag fick en zombie-process, det var inte igår det hände senast.
<CasperN> grattis
<CasperN> flera år sedan det hände mig senast
<amelia> samma här... måååånga år sedan..
<Stockholm_Angel> TURN ON THE NEWS NOW huge explosion and attack in norway
<dodel> Hej! Har tappat mitt lösenord, eller jag vet vad det är men det fungerar inte att bli root. Allt började med att jag skulle adda adduser till vboxuser i virtualbox. Sen startade jag om datorn. Sen nu går det inte???
<Kurdistan> dodel menar du virtualbox eller allmänt
<dodel> KUrdistan: Jag menar allmänt.
<dodel> Det stog också att jag skulle gå till system -> adduser och göra ett konot. Gjorde det, men tog bort det efter ca 1 min för det fungerade inte. Jag skulle adda min USER till vbox så jag kunde använda USB på vbox.
<cptblood> vad är kommandot för att kopiera filer med "tar"
<cptblood> tar - * | tar - -C /path/ eller vad?
<Kurdistan> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<Kurdistan> dodel: ta en titt på länken.
<Kurdistan> :) det fixar sig som du ser
<dodel> okej :) ska testa det!
<dodel> brb
<Kurdistan> Philip5: min kde fantast.
<Kurdistan> är det möjligt få geleaktiga skärmar när man flyttar?
<Kurdistan> behärskar inte kwin som compiz
<Philip5> tror jag
<dodel> Kurdistan: Jag tryckte ESC men inget hände... :P
<dodel> Det kommer inget GRUB promt för mig
<Kurdistan> dodel: det kan vara shift eller vad den tangent heter
<dodel> del?
<dodel> delete?
<Kurdistan> för mig under caps lock
<dodel> då kommer man in på bios
<Philip5> Kurdistan: slå på wobbly windows under appearance effects
<dodel> ok ska testa trycka på alt ^^
<Kurdistan> :) för mig kommer man till bios om man trycker f2 eller så var det f12
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ser ingen wobbly
<Philip5> du letar väl inte på rätt ställe ;)
<Kurdistan> anpassa skrivbordseffekter
<Philip5> sedan under all effects
<Kurdistan> yes
<Kurdistan> vad söker jag på nu? har allt på svenska.
<Philip5> jag har på engelska
<Philip5> http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/9916/desktopeffectssystemset.png
<Kurdistan> hittar ej
<Kurdistan> jag ska visa min
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> ska man kanske ge kde en chans
<coobra> är inte det mest likt windows ?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: grejen är det ser inte ut så hos mig
<gholen> Är det nån mer än jag som har extrema problem att koppla upp mot msn med pidgin eller amsn eller emphapy?
<Kurdistan> gholen: :) nej. inte i någon av dem. använder dock inte sista.
<gholen> Kurdistan: Jag kan inte koppla upp alls.
<gholen> Inte ens mot XMPP. :(
<Kurdistan> :( tråkigt höra
<Kurdistan> prova emesene
<Kurdistan> vet ej om det hjälper
<gholen> provar det nu
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hur ser det ut hos dig då? är du i system settings?
<Kurdistan> yes
<Kurdistan> Under fönstergeometri har jag genomskinlighet
<Kurdistan> ovanför snö har jag gensvar vid programstart
<gholen> ingen förändring...
<gholen> Jag kan inte koppla upp till msn via emesene, amsn, empahy, pidgin eller nåt.
<gholen> Vad i helvete?
<Kurdistan> gholen: har du provat öppna från terminalen
<Kurdistan> vad får du för felmeddelande
<gholen> Kurdistan: Inga meddelanden.
<gholen> Provat alla genom terminalen.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: där det heter på svenska ostadiga fönster.
<Kurdistan> dock fungerar den inte hos mig
<Kurdistan> gör den det hos dig?
<gholen> Ingenting händer. Allt är bara "Connecting" och "försöker återansluta"
<Kurdistan> gholen: verkligen mysko.
<Kurdistan> har du kollat på launchpad
<gholen> Kurdistan: Sökt, men inte hittat nåt specifikt, det verkar bara jag.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ja
<Philip5> Kurdistan: och du har bockat i den funktionen?
<Kurdistan> yes
<gholen> I win7 går det, och xp. Men det känns så infernaliskt fel att köra det på en netbook. Och då har jag heller inte tillgång till Nessus, wireshark, kismet eller airsnort.
<Kurdistan> det kommer fram att det ej fungerar
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du drivisar för ditt grafikkort som stödjer opengl?
<Kurdistan> det sjuka att opengl inte fungerar hos mig med kwin
<Kurdistan> är tvungen köra xrender
<Philip5> tror man måste ha ati, nvidia eller intels grafikkretsar och drivisar som stödjer opengl
<Kurdistan> jag har nvidia
<Philip5> och du kör nvidias egna drivisar och inte nouveo eller vad de heter?
 * gholen ger upp och lägger undan datorn. 
 * gholen kollar på installationsanvisningar för XP från USB. 
<cptblood> tar - * | tar - -C /path/ eller vad?
<cptblood> vad är kommandot för att kopiera filer med "tar"
<andol> cptblood: tar -cf - * | tar -C /path/ -xf -
<cptblood> vad gör -xf - ?
<andol> (givet att du vill kopiera * till /path/
<cptblood> å vad gör -cf i första?
<andol> -c står för create och -x för extract
<andol> -f - står för stdout respektive stdin.
<andol> så -cf - blir alltså att skapa ett arkiv till stdout, medans -xf - blir att extrahera ett arkiv from stdin.
<cptblood> varför använder man extrakt dock?
<cptblood> samt, är tar pipe att föredra framför cp -R vid kopiering?
<andol> cptblood: Bekant med konceptet kring stdin, stdout (samt stdrr) och pipes?
<cptblood> noterat att "cp" inte tar med symboliska länkar bl.a.
<cptblood> kan jag väl inte påstå
<andol> cptblood: Tja, tar får jag med betydligt mer metadata etc än cp -R, även om då cp -a löser sådant bättre.
<andol> Osäker på hur mycket vinst en lokal tar-pipe ger. Däremot så kan det helt klart vara värt att pipea tar över ssh, jämnfört med scp/rsync, ifall det rör sig om många småfiler.
<cptblood> ok, har "cp -a" även verbose?
<andol> cptblood: Tja, borde gå att kombinera och få cp -av, givet att det ger dig den output du vill ha.
<cptblood> ok
<cptblood> brukar mounta via sshfs, tarpipe fortf å föredra över cp -a då?
<andol> Ska dock erkänna att jag inte har full koll på exakt hur cp beter sig i alla speciafall, då jag i regel använder rsync alt. tar för större/viktigare kopieringar.
<cptblood> ok, viktigare är ett nyckelord, tar it is
<cptblood> men det kommandot jag skrev, skulle de fungera? "tar - * | tar - -C /path/"
<andol> cptblood: Njae, eller rsync, vilket nästan är lättare att få rätt, tror jag.
<andol> Nej, ditt ursprungliga kommando lär du mest få felmeddleanden från.
<cptblood> ok, använde nåt liknande, men utan x å f växlar
<cptblood> men måste använda de så mkt så de sitter i benmärgen :)
<Philip5> wb jenny
<Philip5> jenny drottning av audacity :)
<coobra> jenny:  hur går det med dina data/ubuntuproblem  ?
<jenny> har legat lite lågt idag på den fronten (hus projekt)
<coobra> jenny:  illa
<realubot> Kubuntu 11.04 ratio 121. Det kallar jag seed.
<joru> hmm.. vad är skillnaden på "LoCo-forum" och "Support-forum" på ubuntu-se för den oinvigde som sporadiskt besöker sidan?
<joru> (hej, jag är ny anv här)
<joru> och jag är familjär med loco
<joru> är det olika vyer från samma forum-db?
<realubot> joru: Sv. Ubuntu är inte godkänt som loco.
<coobra> joru:  blir inte klok på det där hehehe
<realubot> joru: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=51699
<joru> realubot: ja det är jag familjär med
<gusnan> realubot, men det har ju inte med frågan han ställde att göra...
<realubot> Jo, det har det indirekt eftersom skillnaden är typ noll för den oinvigde som besöker forumet.
<joru> realubot: ok, bra, jag sla läsa in mig på det
<joru> läsa
<realubot> Det var ju ett LoCo innan Ubuntu Sverige åkte ut, typ.
<Philip5> joru: klickar man på supportforum så slipper man se diskussioner som handlar om föreningsdiskussioner och sånt
<Philip5> de brukar kunna vara rätt hätska därför har man väl valt att dela upp det så för att inte skrämma bort folk som är där för att prata support, teknik och sånt
<realubot> Jaha. Jag besöker aldrig förstasidan så det har jag inte ens sett.
<joru> realubot: när jag besöker så blir jag lite förvirrad
<joru> :)
<joru> coobra: då är vi två
<joru> Philip5: så det är en och samma databas (samma diskussioner) men formatterade på två olika sätt?
<Philip5> ja
<coobra> heh
<joru> ett litet förslag efter min egen förvirring är att förflytta loco-forum till t.ex ett steg höger om support-forum
<joru> för de som kommer in på sidan för första gången
<joru> (som jag gjorde igår)
<realubot> Varför har am. ubuntuforums börjat kräva inloggning för att komma åt trådar?
<joru> nåja, bara ett förslag.
<coobra> Graphics Intel X3100 <-- funkar det bra i ubuntu  ?
<realubot> joru: Du har rätt. LoCo-forumet borde inte ens vara länkat där eftersom det är så få som är intresserade av LoCo-forumet, tycker jag.
<joru> blir ju lite drupal-meck
<gusnan> coobra, ser inte så ut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1627354
<coobra> neeej
<coobra> vad nu
<coobra> vad fan
<joru> realubot: är det sådana förslag man isf lägger i ett "projekt"? (t.ex. ubuntu sweden loco website)
<gusnan> coobra, har dock inget själv - det där var det första jag hittade när jag googla..
<coobra> får en laptop med det
<coobra> gusnan:  ja får få det att funka bara :p
 * joru hittade svaret själv. 
<Philip5> dagon_: så där ja... nu kan jag köra wma i audacious igen :D
<realubot> joru: Ingen aning. Men peetra hänger ju här ibland och hon sköter väl sajten tillsammans med Nafallo.
<realubot> tror jag.
<joru> realubot: ja jag börjar nysta ut hur det funka nu bl.a. via din länk, tack för den
<Nafallo> gor hon?
<Nafallo> dessutom skoter jag bara hardvaran typ :-P
 * Nafallo haller pa och tittar pa 3ware 9650SE-2LP igen
<realubot> Nafallo: Vem är det han ska snacka med då om webbsidans utseende?
<Nafallo> realubot: varfor skulle jag veta? :-)
<joru> realubot: från wikin ser jag att det är projektet "webbplatsens design" som man skall kontakta
<joru> så sidan gör sitt jobb bra tycker jag =)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<joru> hoppas jag inte tråkar ut dig amelia med mina frågor
<amelia> joru: nej,
<amelia> jag vaknade nyss..
<joru> aha
<joru> tur
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men du kör nvidias egna drivisar då och inga öppna?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: yes
<Philip5> vilken version?
<Philip5> och glxgears funkar annars också?
<Philip5> amelia: har du sovit så länge att du missat bombningen i norge? så djupt kan man knappt sova
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<Kurdistan>     Driver "nvidia"
<Kurdistan> glxinfo |grep "direct rendering"
<Kurdistan> direct rendering: Yes
<Philip5> Kurdistan: och du kan köra glxgears också?
<Kurdistan> yes
<Kurdistan> :) du menar extra fönster som kommer fram?
<coobra> braaa
<coobra> massa errors
<Kurdistan> med kugghjulen
<coobra> haha
<Philip5> men alltså inte kwin med opengl?
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja allt fungerar.
<Kurdistan> när jag vill ta extra effekter (kwin) med opengl
<Philip5> har du testat olika opengl modes i kwin?
<Kurdistan> så fungerar inte. det blir så trögt att skrivbordet blir helt oanvändarbart.
<Philip5> har du ett tokgammalt nvidiakort?
<Kurdistan> jag får ta bort kwinrc och skapa en ny. annars har jag oanvändarbar skrivbord så illa.
<Kurdistan> GeForce Go 7400 <<<--- har fungerat för mig
<amelia> Philip5: hehe, inte såååå länge..
<Kurdistan> med kubuntu och buntu allmänt
<Kurdistan> tror nog pclinuxos med sina drivare knasar till det för mig
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kanske för att kubuntu är bäst! :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så här har jag mina inställningar för opengl i kwin http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9916/desktopeffectssystemset.png
<Kurdistan> jag fick editera i filer för få twinview fungera
<Kurdistan> något som fungerade out of the box i buntu
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<Kurdistan> Philip5: yes har jag så och aktiverar kwin effekter
<Kurdistan> kommer min skrivbord frysa
<Kurdistan> blir helt oanvändarbart
<Philip5> då blir det till att installera kubuntu då
<Kurdistan> Philip5: blir nog kubuntu för min del snart. ska ge pclinuxos chansen ett tag till.
<Kurdistan> förstår ingen i deras forum så blir det kubuntu
<Kurdistan> jag har ändå blivit van med kde nu
<Philip5> kde är ju bäst så
<Philip5> heja!
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nja ubuntu är bäst.
<Philip5> kde är bäst
<CasperN> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/4992725876_06f948a609_b.jpg
<coobra> gusnan: http://www.zoinks.org/home/technology/tech-wiki/howto-ubuntu-dual-screen-intel-gma-x3100
<coobra> :D
<gusnan> coobra, gött!
<coobra> <3
<coobra> gusnan:  så det funkar bra :p
<Numn> någon som vet ifall man kan ta bort evolution från Indikatorpanelprogram?
<Kurdistan> Numn: yes det går
<Numn> jag försökte det men då försvann hela panelen efteråt då jag startade om
<Kurdistan> :) minns ej hur det var, men jag gick till synaptic.
<Kurdistan> skrev indicator något
<Kurdistan> så var det någon av dem jag tog bort
<Kurdistan> minns bara inte vad den heter
<Numn> jag vill ersätta evolution med Thunderbird :)
<Kurdistan> Numn: i nya ubuntu finns det väl stöd för thunderbird.
<Numn> jo, men tänkte att dom skulle byta platser typ :)
<Kurdistan> nu vet jag inte vad du menar men det finns massa info på nätet hur man går tillväga
<Kurdistan> för ta bort evolution och bara ha thunderbird
<Numn> japp. eller ungerfär att dom byter platser.. att thunderbird that evolutions plats i indikatorn
<Numn> och i själva ubuntu ;)
<Numn> jag hoppas inte det har med unity att göra?!
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-23
<Hejsan123> Ingen som är snäll idag att hjälpa en noob med tar.gz install?
<Hejsan123> använder pinguy GNOME
<Kurdistan> Hejsan123: du kan börja med packa up filen.
<Hejsan123> apt-get install openvpn-2.2.1.tar.gz?
<Kurdistan> mappen som ploppar fram bör det inuti den finnas readme
<Kurdistan> där beskrivs hur man installerar
<Kurdistan> oftast finns en skript
<Kurdistan> typ install
<Kurdistan> man högerklickar på den egenskaper och väljer öppna bla bla
<Kurdistan> låter en få läsa och skrivrättigheter
<Kurdistan> öppna från terminalen
<Hejsan123> http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#quick
<Kurdistan> done :)
<Hejsan123> har tidigar genom:
<Hejsan123> rpm -ivh openvpn-[details].rpm
<Hejsan123> packat upp den
<Hejsan123> men när jag sja göra: ./configure
<Hejsan123> så fungerar det inte
<Kurdistan> du vet att du ej kör rpm
<Kurdistan> om du kör ubuntu
<Kurdistan> rpm är typ fedora
<Kurdistan> opensuse
<Kurdistan> mandriva
<Kurdistan> etc
<Hejsan123> Jag kör Pinguy GNOME
<Kurdistan> ja och pinguy är ubuntu dist
<Kurdistan> :)
<Hejsan123> Ja vet det men ny trots allt :)
<Hejsan123> visste det men har haft problem sen tidigare
<Kurdistan> finns inte openvpn i synaptic
<Hejsan123> använt programcentralen men vill bli smartare
<Hejsan123> jo men GUI install är lättare och man blir inte smartare av det
<Hejsan123> därför kan termianlen vara bättre
<Kurdistan> :) varför ska du göra svårt för dig om openvpn finns i synaptic
<Hejsan123> Kunskap, du kommer inte bli bättre eller utvecklas om du senare vill köra Arc eller Solaris ;)
<Kurdistan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Kurdistan> jaha vad är speciellt med solaris
<Kurdistan> arch är väl bra för dem som vill ha ett system efter eget smak.
<Kurdistan> :) du bör nog inte hoppa på arch
<Hejsan123> tack för URL:en har sett den tidigare men glömt bort den i bookmarks.
<Hejsan123> Jag har kört Fedora 15, Ubuntu, Kubuntu
<Hejsan123> och vill testa Pinguy, OpenSUSE sen gå över
<Hejsan123> till andra distar
<Hejsan123> slackware blir min sista ;) det vill säga målet
<Kurdistan> Hejsan123: gör det som passar dig.
<Hejsan123> Ja exakt men du måste hålla med i att man inte kan alltid vara på en och samma dist?
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa :) Trevligt med helg eller hur?
<Kurdistan> Hejsan123: varför ska jag hålla med
<Kurdistan> är en person nöjd med en dist
<Kurdistan> behöver man väl inte testa något annat
<Hejsan123> DrGrow: Tjena vad händer :) ?
<Kurdistan> finns det någon krav
<Hejsan123> Kurdistan: Jo, men när man är ny inom speciellt Linux vill man gärna utforska nu vet jag inte mycket om dig här på IRC tyvärr
<DrGrov> Hejsan123: Vore roligt om du skriver namnet rätt så det plingar till i XChat ;)
<DrGrov> Hejsan123: Jo tack, det är bra. Söker gamla hockeykort och ser dess värde. Bra minnen. Själv?
<Kurdistan> Hejsan123: du behöver inte känna mig via irc.
<amelia> godkväll!
<amelia> vad händer här mitt i natten då?
<Hejsan123> Kurdistan: Inte det jag ville kom fram till heller, menade att jag känner dig inte lika väl och vet inte din kunskap
<Hejsan123> DrGrov: Sorry ;) Ne inget speciellt pillar med lite kod vid hemsidan haha gamla tider det
<DrGrov> Hej amelia
<amelia> hej DrGrov
<DrGrov> Hejsan123: Nej, det är lugnt
<DrGrov> amelia: Går det bra med ett kort och koncist PM så här nattetid? En lines PM :)
<Kurdistan> Hejsan123: jag är gröngöling.
<Kurdistan> kan inte mycket om linux
<Kurdistan> det lilla jag kan har jag klarat med hyfsad bra
<amelia> Hejsan123: vill du köra med ./configure make och make install så måste du ladda hem källkoden, inte ett rpm-paket. :)
<amelia> Hejsan123: en tar.gz eller tar.bz2 fil
<Hejsan123> Kurdistan: Utformas på individ till individ men du klarar dig bra då ^^
<Hejsan123> amelia: Har: Openvpn-2.2.1.tar.gz
<amelia> Hejsan123: ok. har du paket upp den?
<Hejsan123> båda ja och nej men gjorde det på ett konstigt sett:
<Hejsan123> tar xfz openvpn-[version].tar.gz
<Hejsan123> rätt?
<amelia> japp
<Hejsan123> jävlar ;)
<amelia> då borde du få en katalog som heter openvpn-versionsnr
<Hejsan123> openvpn-2.2.1/configure?
<Hejsan123> faila
<Hejsan123> när jag skriv ind et
<amelia> Hejsan123: ok. gör såhär. hoppa in i openvpn-2.2.1 med cd openvpn-2.2.1 och kör ./configure
<amelia> sen kopierar du felmeddelandet och klistrar in på http://paste.ubuntu.com och klistrar in länken här så kan jag se vad som händer.
<Hejsan123> ameila: tar xfz openvpn-2.2.1.tar.gz
<Hejsan123> vill inte packa upp
<Hejsan123> prövat även sudo
<Hejsan123> ska jag pasta?
<amelia> ok. gör det.
<Hejsan123> amelia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650326/
<Hejsan123> amelia: Löste sig, tryckte ner terminalen och upp igen ;P
<Hejsan123> har extrharat den
<Hejsan123> Amelia: Har kört även ./configure nu med cd fungerande bra
<amelia> Hejsan123: ok
<amelia> Hejsan123: vad bra. sen är det bara att köra make och sedan make install då
<Hejsan123> amelia:
<Hejsan123> Skrivbord/openvpn-2.2.1$ make
<Hejsan123> make: *** Inga mål angavs och ingen makefil hittades.  Stannar.
<Hejsan123> samma sak med make install
<amelia> Hejsan123: är du säker på att ./configure gick bra?
<Hejsan123> japp den checkade alla filer
<amelia> Hejsan123: inga felmeddelande på vägen?
<Hejsan123> sen skriv jag in medan jag var inne i mappen
<Hejsan123> make
<Hejsan123> sen make instal
<amelia> Hejsan123: det låter som att ./configure inte gick bra. annars borde det finnas den make-fil
<Hejsan123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650333/
<amelia> Hejsan123: står ju error på sista raden. :)
<amelia> Hejsan123: du behöver installera lzo
<Hejsan123> sudo apt-get install --disable-lzo
<Hejsan123> ?
<amelia> nej
<amelia> sudo apt-get install lzo
<Hejsan123> ^_-
<Hejsan123> sudo apt-get install lzo;  E: Kunde inte hitta paketet lzo
<amelia> ah, tänkte precis säga det. kan ju hända att paketet inte heter lzo
<amelia> kolla med apt-cache search lzo
<Philip5> liblzo2-dev
<Hejsan123> Philip5: :D, du är tillbaka
<Philip5> kollar på filmen på 1an
<amelia> hej Philip5
<amelia> hmm, man kanske skulle se en film när man ändå inte kan sova..
<Philip5> amelia!!! :D
<Philip5> de visar filmen cat people på svt1 och jag har nog inte sett den sedan den kom typ
<Philip5> en sådan film som är bäst som man minns den
<amelia> jag har inte sett dne alls..
<Philip5> den var kanske före din tid
<amelia> tror det
<amelia> det mesta som är roligt är det. :/
<Philip5> då är född efter din tid
<Philip5> då=du
<Hejsan123> Philip5: Den hittade inte OpenSLL Cyrpto
<DrGrov> Ja fan, äntligen.
<Hejsan123> försökte med search fick inga träffar med opensll
<DrGrov> Hittade Neo-Geo biosar, nu kompileringsdags och spela hela helgen... Hoppas :D
<amelia> Hejsan123: openssl väl?
<Hejsan123> Amelia: Nej blev blankt -_-
<amelia> skulle gissa på att det är openssl-dev den heter
<Hejsan123> kollar
<amelia> Hejsan123: men du skrev opensll och inte openssl
<amelia> Philip5: vet du!!! Jag ska få hit min allra förstaste dator om två veckor! :D
<Philip5> nämen
<Hejsan123> Amelia: Kunde inte hitta = Sudo apt-get install openssl-dev eller dev2
<Hejsan123> amelia: Grattis vad är speq på datorn?
<amelia> Hejsan123: 286, 8Mhz, 640kb ram och 20mb hårddisk
<Hejsan123> Amelia: Moget ;)
<Philip5> Hejsan123: sudo apt-get build-dep openvpn
<amelia> 12,5 mhz om man trycker in turboknappen, men då ryker matteprocessorn.
<Philip5> då installerar den vad du behöver
<amelia> Hejsan123: jag skojjade inte..
<amelia> Philip5: vad du ska vara fiffig då..
<Hejsan123> amelia: Haha jo ;), har en lillabror som har en I5 2500K OC :D
<Hejsan123> Philip5: Kollar in
<amelia> Hejsan123: ok?
<Hejsan123> Jag beundrar dig Philip5 eftersom du vet så mycket om båe GNOME samt KDE ;P
<Philip5> kan inte så mycket om gnome specifikt
<amelia> Hejsan123: vi pratar om min första dator, någonsin.. den jag lärde mig DOS och programmera på i början på 90-talet..
<Philip5> brukar inte köra det
 * amelia kan typ ingenting om gnome och ännu mindre om kde. :P
<Hejsan123> Amelia: Aha *facehint* trodde du ska bygga ihop en egen till dig själv :P
<amelia> Hejsan123: ah, nej. ska hämta hem min dator som stått i föräldrarnas källare sen jag flyttade hemifrån för fem år sedan.
<Hejsan123> amelia: aha då förstår jag :D, sorry hehe
<amelia> Hejsan123: så, jag skojjade inte. :D
<Hejsan123> amelia: Make fungerande men vet inte om make install fungerande korrekt
<Hejsan123> fick rättigheter så gjorde sudo
<Hejsan123> ska kolla efter
<Hejsan123> amelia: Tror jag har gjort allt rätt men ser inget program eller några extra funktioner i nätverket
<amelia> Hejsan123: det är det som är det kluriga med att kompilera själv. nu får du se till att det finns init-script, konfiguration och allt såntdär själv.
<amelia> tror inte det dyker upp automatiskt i networkmanager..
<Hejsan123> Amelia: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#quick
<Hejsan123> ska läsa mer imorn måste upp 10.00 imorn
<Hejsan123> man måste börja någonstans iallafall :D
<amelia> :)
<Hejsan123> ses Philip5 och Amelia imorn förmodlingen :), sov sött om ni tänker göra det ens
<amelia> jävla huvudvärk. :/
<antii> amelia: ja
<antii> amelia: klockan är mycket!
<amelia> antii: det har inte så mycket med saken att göra.. har redan sovit flera timmar.
<antii> nn
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn! ;D
<Kimmen> morning
<hume> hej..:)
<hume> jag har ett tidsproblem: en klient och en server har inte samma tid. Båda kör ubuntu, båda med ntpd. Vad göra? hur justera, fixa?
<peppis__> Hej, någon som vet hur man tar bort progrma i ubuntu, som man inte använder?
<coobra> peppis__: apt-get remove program
<coobra> apt-get purge program
<coobra> hume:  har båda samma tidszoner ?
<hume> stockholm sveige
<hume> sverige
<hume> skillnaden är 5-10 min, inte en timme
<gusnan> peppis__, det kan du också göra från Programcentralen
<coobra> på båda ?
<hume> yes
<peppis__> gusnan: vart hittar jag de
<coobra> båda är uppdaterade ?
<hume> om jag nu ska kolla det..... hur gör jag det från terminalen? servern har ingen skärm
<peppis__> coobra: hur hittar jag dit+
<peppis__> ?
<gusnan> peppis__, det borde ligga lätttillgängligt i nån meny... Jag kör inte Unity, så jag vet inte hur det ser ut, men jag har det i menyn under ubuntu-loggan på min icke-unity-maskin...
<hume> coobra, klienten är jus tnu ca 5 minuter senare än servern.....
<hume> coobra, om jag ska uppdatera, hur gör jag det....?
<coobra> hume:  du vet problemen formulera frågorna bra och googla på det... om du ska envisas med linux
<hume> :) om jag ska envisas med linux....?
<peppis__> gusnan: ok, får leta reda på de
<jolaren> Lääget? =)
<realubot> Avslaget.
<realubot> Som en ljummen pilsner som har stått ute alldeles för länge i sommarvärmen.
<Philip5> sommartider hej hej! sommartider!
<jolaren> men visst är det fint då?
<jolaren> :-)
<jolaren> För skönt
<Philip5> just nu är det lite för åskvarmt och kvavt
<jolaren> jo, jag känner det också
<jolaren> men jag älskar västkusten på semestern
<jolaren> har ni hunnit använda google+ något ännu?
<Philip5> jo lite
<Philip5> som alla andra sociala nätverksgrejer så behöver det den stora massan av användare
<Philip5> och så klart sådana som du känner eller vill känna
<jolaren> jo, antagligen där det klämmer
<Philip5> så länge inte facebook gör bort sig så blir det nog svårt för konkurrenter
<jolaren> Såg ni att de plockade bort Oslo-mördarens facebook?
<jolaren> Inte så konstigt kanske men ändå
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> maxjezy: brukar du använda kdenlive något? eller bara blender även för klippa med clips?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ingetdera numera.
<Philip5> har du slutat med blender?!?! :O
<tobiassjosten> Jag har slagit på ACL för min mount, samt gett min användare umasken 002 för en specifik katalog. Ändå skapas nya filer i den katalogen med permissions rw-r-r. Någon som vet vad som kan vara fel?
<dataviruset> om man får inlägg i tcpdump under en DDoS-attack med flera IP-nummer som skickar något i stil med detta... "18:48:45.819914 IP attacker.ip > my.ip: udp" - vad är det för port etc. då? udp vs UDP?
<jolaren> om du vill ha hjälp med hur man utför en DDoS-attack så tror jag inte så många kommer hjälpa dig
<dataviruset> jag HAR en attack mot mig just nu,
<dataviruset> har blockerat enskilda IP-adresser, men jag tänkte om det kanske fanns något mer effektivt eftersom alla paket kommer in sådär
<dataviruset> inget portnummer, bara "udp"
<jolaren> är det en server eller din personliga dator?
<dataviruset> en server, jag fjärrstyr den, så har lite svårt att komma åt ibland... >_<
<jolaren> du får nog ge mer än sådär om man ska kunna hjälpa till.. hur många datorer pratar vi om?
<jolaren> som attackerar
<Hejsan123> Amelia: hej ;)
<dataviruset> 9 IP-adresser
<dataviruset> jolaren: från USA, Japan, Kina, Tyskland, Ryssland och Vietnam
<dataviruset> jolaren: attacken är över nu efter att jag blockerade dessa enskilda IP-adresser, men tänkte om man kunde blockera det där protokollet eller vad det nu är. eller så är det kanske ett ogiltigt UDP-paket och därför står det bara "udp". jag vet inte. några paket står det nämligen UDP och längd 8192 på.
<Hejsan123> Kan man installera bz2 i Ubuntu?
<Hejsan123> Jag misslyckat att extractera filen
<Hejsan123> tar -jxvf PROGRAM.tar.bz2
<cahoot> tar xvf torde räcka
<dataviruset> ja, om man ska extrahera, så :p
<Hejsan123> cahoot: Fail, kommer med pastebin
<dataviruset> xvfj då
<Hejsan123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650738/
<cahoot> du måste ju ha rätt adress till filen förstås
<Hejsan123> det är det
<Hejsan123> kopierade ifrån filen
<Hejsan123> CTRL+C
<Hejsan123> samma sak med xvfj
<cahoot> vad säger file <filnamn> ?
<Hejsan123> bash: syntaxfel nära den oväntade symbolen "newline"
<Hejsan123> file <privatvpn.tar.bz2>
<cahoot> vad skrev du?
<cahoot> ta bort hakarna
<Philip5> Hejsan123: det går inte så bra med din openvpn-grej va?
<Philip5> ;)
<Hejsan123> Philip5: Nej...
<Hejsan123> privatvpn.tar.bz2: ERROR: cannot open `privatvpn.tar.bz2' (No such file or directory)
<cahoot> se där
<Hejsan123> jag kopierade
<Hejsan123> privatvpn.tar.bz2
<Hejsan123> heter den
<cahoot> du får leta reda på den
<Hejsan123> http://www.privatvpn.se/client/privatvpn.tar.bz2
<Hejsan123> kolla själv
<cahoot> jo men var finns den på din dator?
<Hejsan123> skrivbord
<cahoot> och vad säger pwd?
<Hejsan123> vad är det? Hehe
<Hejsan123> newbie här
<dataviruset> skriv pwd :)
<Hejsan123> haha: Home/pc
<cahoot> cd Skrivbord då
<Hejsan123> aha, men vadå ska den inte känna av först vid skrivbordet?
<cahoot> eller kanske hellre cd $HOME/Skrivbord då
<Hejsan123> Har alltid varit så i Windows XP
<Hejsan123> testar igen
<Hejsan123> privatvpn/
<Hejsan123> privatvpn/install.sh
<Hejsan123> privatvpn/ca.crt
<dagon_> börja inte jämföra med windows...
<Hejsan123> löste sig ska göra ./configure nu
<Hejsan123> dagon_: Vet ;=
<dataviruset> cd privatvpn/ && ./install.sh
<Hejsan123> tänkte precis göra det, hade bara problem med extracten :D
<cahoot> ej du har problem med basal linux/datorkunskap
<Hejsan123> cahoot: Jag är en newbie som sagt ;) bara haft Ubuntu/Kubuntu och lite Fedora 15 men använt programcentralen
<Philip5> dagon_: har du testat updaten av audacious?
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> gjorde jag redan igår
<Philip5> funkar som det skulle?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> får samma error
<Philip5> nähä
<dagon_> att det inte finns nån decoder :(
<Philip5> kör du audacious-plugins 3.0-natty~ppa3?
<dagon_> japp
<Hejsan123> Philip5: KDE = där var root filhanteraen _ Sudo dolphin, vad är det i GNOME?
<Philip5> natuilus
<dagon_> nautilus
<Philip5> nautilus
<Hejsan123> tack
<Hejsan123> båda ;)
<Philip5> dagon_: om du kollar plugins i audacious under input-fliken. har du en som heter ffmpeg support?
<dagon_> nope
<Philip5> då har du inte installerat rätt
<dagon_> lär ha gjort
<dagon_> audacious-plugins 3.0-natty~ppa2
<Philip5> ja och den heter ju inte samma som det jag skrev ;)
<dagon_> orly
<dagon_> fast den där du skrev finns inte
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> inte på ppan
<Philip5> :D
<dagon_> då så :P
<Philip5> dagon_: så du lurades alltså och sa att ha hade en installerad som inte ens finns på ppan
<Philip5> lurifix
<dagon_> jag litar ju på att du tillhandahåller rätt grejer :P
<Philip5> tss
<Philip5> verkade ju inte ha laddat upp den
<Hejsan123> Har byt ut filen till ca.crt och ändrat till: ca "/etc/openvpn/ca.crt/" men det fungerar inte att ansluta
<Hejsan123> user samt password kommer men efter det står det: enVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher
<Philip5> dagon_: nu då? kör en update
<dagon_> Philip5: har du gjort rätt nu då? ;)
<Philip5> alltid
<dagon_> Philip5: <3
<dagon_> du är älskvärd
<Philip5> fast jag gnuggar på en grej med uppdateringen av ffmpeg-libs
<dagon_> nu kan man höra all fin musik igen :)
<dagon_> du menar att det kan påverka det andra negativt?
<Philip5> om man kör med extra paketen för ffmpeg så knasar det och vill avinstallera vissa andra paket
<Philip5> mest kdenlive för mig än så länge
<dagon_> okok
<Philip5> men det funkar nu eller?
<dagon_> jajamän
<Philip5> najs
<dagon_> oh yes :)
<Numn> någon som vet ifall man bör bryr sig om timing på ram minnen?
<Philip5> Numn: tror det om man vill ha det stabilt. normalt så ska väl den gå på hastighet av den lägsta men det kan nog handla om tur vilka som funkar ihop
<Numn> okej
<Philip5> jahapp, vad ska man hitta på nu
<jolaren> nu är regnet tillbaka
<jolaren> ordentligt
<kodein> var har det varit förut?
<joru> västkusten
<joru> mf platser
<Philip5> inget regn här men jag skulle vilja ha
<Philip5> är så jäkla kvavt
<joru> oj, dubbel-irc
<CasperN> vad göra?
<ansme> se film och göra lite mat ?
<jolaren> WTF naken kille på sexan
<jolaren> med snopp o allt
<Philip5> jolaren: svimmade du
<jolaren> jag blir alltid lika chockad
<Philip5> verkar vara det senaste med amerikanska serier att de ska vara lite softporr i de som går på kabel där
<jolaren> jag upplever det som tvärtom
<jolaren> jag blir alltid jättechockad när jag kommer tillbaka till Sverige
<jolaren> slår på svt1 och ser Agda 85 naken i morgonsofan
<Philip5> hehe jo men hon ska ju bara vara så naturlig d
<Philip5> å
<ansme> äh, det är väl  bra med lite naket i tv och serier, bra med att vi vågar ta bort lite tabun
<jolaren> Egentligen, ju mer naket desto mindre problem
<ansme> reagerade lite på den där serien game of the thrones, sex och prosturion i halva serien, men tyckte den smälte in ganska bra iaf.
<ansme> det blev ju lite ironiskt om inte annat
<jolaren> tittar ni på sexan nu?
<jolaren> sällan jag sett så mycket naket
<jolaren> bara dudes
<jolaren> dessutom
<ansme> vad är sexan ?
<ansme> har inte haft tv på fem år
<jolaren> nu suger hon av honom
<jolaren> tror jag
<jolaren> wtf
<einand> jolaren: va?
<jolaren> Det är någon film på kanal 6
<einand> ok
<einand> seriöst, säljer ingen butik i hela göteborg akrylplast
<CasperN> http://www.rexonic.se/produkter_tjanster.html?gclid=COOltM23mKoCFVQv3wode0zSwg
<einand> någon som vet hur akrylplast fungerar med elektriskakomponenter, måste man sätta någon skyddsfilm på in sidan?
<CasperN> piteå visst :)
<CasperN> eniro luras
<CasperN> nej, gulex var det som lurades
<einand> iaf, jag vill bara ha helt vanligt, som jag sågar och limmar själv
<einand> tänkte bygga en protyp först
<kodein> jolaren: har du aldrig sett spartacus förut, alltså? Starz vill ju tävla med HBO om naket
<CasperN> einand: är det något stort du ska bygga?
<einand> nä
<jolaren> kodein: neej, kikar sällan på tv.. är på landet och härjar
<einand> tänkte mest skydda mina komponenter vid transport
<CasperN> ok
<jolaren> inget jag skulle få för mig att kika på självbemant
<einand> så är väl en labbräda som skall byggas in
<CasperN> dessa då?
<CasperN> http://www.gop.se/bygg/bygg.aspx
<CasperN> Göteborgsbolag, säljer akryl och liknande
<einand> hum..
<einand> hittade denna
<einand> http://www.materialbutiken.se/?category_id=22&item_id=302020
<Numn> kan någon föreslå mig någon liknande för linux som dreamweaver?
<CasperN> wygiwys editor?
<Numn> mm
<CasperN> http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/aatpwyslinux.htm
<CasperN> en lista iaf
<CasperN> kass på det där, Nvu vet jag har varit med i ett par år iaf
<CasperN> annars finns det massvis med andra webutvecklings IDE att välja mellan, bluefish, aptana eclipse för att nämna några
<Numn> jo. tänkte nåt med som är riktigt stabil.. alltså :)
<CasperN> bluefish är nog en av de populäraste web IDE, annars är det NVU om du vill ha en grafisk editor
<Numn> vad är bluefish då?
<CasperN> http://webdesign.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=webdesign&cdn=compute&tm=2&f=00&su=p284.9.336.ip_p504.1.336.ip_&tt=6&bt=0&bts=0&zu=http%3A//bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<CasperN> info
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> för tidigt
<CasperN> (23.59.59) ***x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Numn> lmao
<CasperN> annars är det väl nvu som gäller, det är nog det närmsta dreamweaver man kommer med öppen källkod, iaf vad jag vet http://net2.com/nvu/
<Numn> vad hade valt för nåt .. bluefish eller nå NVU eller nåt sånt
<Numn> du*
<CasperN> jag hade valt nvu, men jag kan inte så mycket heller
<CasperN> länmge sedan jag gjorde hemsidor, och det var inget avancerat jag höll på med heller
<Numn> hmm.. försöker hitta något motsvarighet till notepad++ för det va det jag använde innan jag bytte till ubuntu :D
<Numn> samma här ;)
<x_link> CasperN: Ehm va?
<x_link> 00:00  * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<einand> vitt ljus från led, tror du det innehåller någon UV?
<Philip5> x_link: dutti
<x_link> Philip5: Du...tom på en lördag!
<x_link> Det är fan inte dåligt.
<CasperN> x_link: tror dig, min irc brukar visa någon sekund annolunda :)
<Philip5> x_link: ja
<x_link> =)
<einand> 00:00:11  * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe
<x_link> einand: Precis, 00:00 var det
<einand> 24 Jul 00:06:25 ntpdate[25101]: adjust time server 62.119.40.98(Fröken ur, även sveriges standard tid) offset 0.004822 sec
<Numn> någon som vet någon motsvarighet till notepad++?
<einand> hur många här, tror att jag klarar av att ersätta samtlig belysning med LED
<einand> Numn: finns flera
<CasperN> och mer avancerade
<einand> testa Geany
<einand> Kate är väl väldigt poulär annar
<Numn> skulle speciellt ha notepad++ ifall det fanns till ubuntu
<einand> annars kan du prova SciTE
<einand> som bygger på samma kod som notepad++ bygger på
<CasperN> kanske funkar i wine, men det finns flera alternativ till notepad ++
<einand> fungerar utmärkt i Wine
<einand> http://www.scintilla.org/SciTEImage.html
<einand> testa den
<Numn> är vim nån typ av notepad++ i terminal typ?
<CasperN> mycket mer avancerad
<Numn> hmm hur?
<CasperN> finns ett program som heter cream som är en grafisk vim variant
<CasperN> ftp://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/doc/book/vimbook-OPL.pdf
<CasperN> där har du manualen till vim
 * Xappe_ tipsar om vimtutor (kör i terminalen efter att vim är instalelrat)
<CasperN> sen har vi ju emacs :)
<CasperN> http://www.vim.org/images/0xbabaf000l.png
<Numn> :D
<Numn> haha
<Numn> det är ju typ så jag vill ha det?
<Numn> http://mnemotechnics.org/x/files/vim-ubuntu.jpg
<CasperN> och det finns garanterat oändligt antal plugins forkar och annat från vim och emacs gissar jag på
<CasperN> skriv vi bara
<Numn> vill bara kunna koda som om jag använde notepad++ annars så kör jag notepad++ via wine
<Numn> ;)
<Numn> lol jag har vim-common men inte vim. xD
<CasperN> har du nog
<CasperN> skriv "vi"
<CasperN> så startas vim
<kodein> borde ju vara vi som startas då, inte vim
<CasperN> men så är det inte
<kodein> vi och vim är två olika saker, så jo, så är det.
<CasperN> om du har installerat vi ja
<CasperN> men ubuntu kommer med vim
<CasperN> och svarar på kommandot vi för vim
<Xappe_> ubuntu skeppas väl med vim-tiny, elelr har det ändrats?
<Numn> hmm har vim tiny :S
<Numn> hur får man igång de? :S
<Xappe_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VimHowto
<CasperN> genom att läsa manualen :)
<Numn> bhaha
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<CasperN> Numn: http://www.vim.org/6k/features.se.txt
<CasperN> snabb intro
<CasperN> vad vim är
<CasperN> vem vinner av emacs och vim då?
<CasperN> :D
<Hejsan123> Någon som använder OpenSUSE här?
<realubot> Hejsan123: Hur så?
<Hejsan123> realubot: Jag undrar om man kan ta ner topbaren i GNOME 3
<Hejsan123> så att den hamnar ner
<realubot> Hejsan123: Det har nog inte spcifikt med OpenSUSE att göra. Det hänger väl på Gnome 3?
<Hejsan123> realubot: Haha kanske det, men ska det gä?
<realubot> Hejsan123: Det här kanske i kombination med att ta bort panelen högst upp? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/bottom-panel-gnome2-like-panel-gnome.html
<realubot> Jag har inte testat det.
<Hejsan123> realubot: Håller på att hämta OpenSUSE GNOME 3 ska föra in det i USB med UNetbootin och skriver om det var något eller inte, hört bara dåligt om det
<Hejsan123> alternativ virtual box
<realubot> Hejsan123: Finns något plugin för autohide top panel också.
<realubot> Hejsan123: Vad menar du med alternativ virtualbox?
<Hejsan123> realubot: Installera för att ta bort Pinguy OS eller köra dualboot med GRUB så kan jag testa med virtual box (:
<realubot> Hejsan123: Gnome 3 använder ju avancerade skrivbordseffekter som standard (tror jag) så det gäller att du har 3d accelerationen på i vbox samt att det fungerar med ditt grafikkort.
<Hejsan123> med .iso filen
<realubot> Hejsan123: Testa att boota Live-versionen i vbox så ser du om det fungerar först.
<Hejsan123> realubot: Fungerande med Fedora 15 när jag använde det, hade åtminstonde Intel GMA HD (dedikerat)
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Hejsan123: Jag fick inte 2d att fungerar i vbox. Jag minns inte varför men det verkade inte fungerar så jag kunde testa Unity.
<realubot> Haha: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/falsk-apple-butik-avslojad-i-kina_6341752.svd
<realubot> einand: Bluffkinerser?
<realubot> *kineser
<realubot> Oj, fel kanal. :S
<realubot> Det där hörde hemma i offtopic.
<realubot> Jag undrar om op kan förlåta mig. Please...
<einand> realubot: sa ju det
<einand> aha, sorry jag trodde också vi var i offtopic
<Numn> hehe, vet någon vad lernid är för nåt :S
<CasperN> ett program som lär folk saker över irc
<CasperN> använder du irc behöver du det inte
<Numn> hehe okej
<CasperN> bara att joina #ubuntu-classroom , samt #ubuntu-classsroom-chat
<CasperN> så "undervisar" en person i den ena, och du ställer frågor i den andra
<joru> hmm.. lxterminal hänger upp hela systemet om jag t.ex. dubbelklicka på fönstret för att göra det fullskärm
<joru> vad kan det beor på tro
<Numn> så det som händer typ här.. många fråger dyker upp.. så jag kan dra till classroom då eller för.göra det lättare för oss alla? :)
<CasperN> jag hade föredragit om det vore webinar med voice och skrivbordsstreaming istället för bara irc som lernid är nu
<CasperN> nej classroom har bestämda ämnen vissa tider
<CasperN> datum
<CasperN> så någon kunnig person ställer upp och håller i ett ämne
<Numn> aha vadå kan man lära sig php d
<Numn> då om man hade det? :P
<CasperN> om någon håller en kurs i det så
<CasperN> Numn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<CasperN> där har du mer info om när olika händelser sker
<Numn> oki :) *Mrburn: Exellence
<Numn> hehe kan jag ju lära mig nåt undertiden :D
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-24
<realubot> Är Ubuntu classroom något att ha då?
<realubot> Det verkar lite omständigt.
<DrGrov> God morgon allihopa
<DrGrov> Vad vore en bra Twitter klient för Ubuntu?
<Kimmen> vet ej, du kan köra apt-cache search twitter
<Kimmen> så får du fram de paket som där twitter är med i beskrivningen
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn! ;D
<Barre> problem med svenska tecken nar jag ssh:ar fran osx-terminal (lion) till min linux, fungerade innan lion uppgradering.
<DrGrov> Använder gwibber som finns färdigt med i 10.04. Fungerar riktigt bra.
<DrGrov> Dock undrar jag att hur skriver man en tweet åt någon direkt? "@"Namnet" visst?
<DrGrov> Alltså, @DrGrov Hej! ....
<Barre> förbannat konstigt...
<Barre> ställer jag in terminalen i osx på utf-8 fungerar inte åäö.. skitoperativ
<Kimmen> bsd =P
<Barre> knappast, ingen av mina *bsd har det problemet ;)
<cahoot> Barre, hur gör du? verkar funka här med  export LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8
<Barre> cahoot: ställt in terminalen på UTF-8 character enconding, då fungerar inte åäö när jag ssh:Ar till linux. sätter jag den på Latin-1 fungerar det. Det konstiga är att det fungerade innan jag uppgraderade till lion igår.
<cahoot> ja nåt ändrade sig med lion
<Barre> men men... det fungerar nu, så jag orkar inte felsöka =)
<cahoot> det är en hel del applikationer som strular - min NAS t ex
<cahoot> rättare sagt kommunikationen med NAS
<Barre> mysko
<cahoot> det är nåt med autenticering
<cahoot> fast iofs tycker jag det är lite kul att det inte 'bara funkar'
<Barre> show grants for 'cacti'@'tockley.rre.nu';
<Barre> hoppsan..
<Barre> cahoot: jo.. lite kul är det, men inte när man har brottom ;)
<DrGrov> God morgon morgon
<DrGrov> Någon bra Twitter klient för Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> Gwibber fungerade inte alls som jag ville. Fick inte iväg en tweet och deletade den. Hamnade dock ännu kvar i Gwibber men via browsern så var det nog borta som det skall.
<Kurdistan> choqok har fått bra omdöme. vet ej om det är facebook eller twitter.
<Kurdistan> då jag inte använder varken fb eller twitter.
<Barre> cahoot: det mest frustrerande är att vänja sig med att de bytt "scroll"-håll :/
<cahoot> Barre, http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/11757/os-x-lion-10-7-reverse-scroll-direction/
<Barre> jo, jag såg den.. men det är ju en vanesak, så jag tänkte det är lika bra att vänja sig
<antii> Barre: köpt mac? :P
<Barre> antii: det var ett bra tag sen
<antii> Barre: vad för nåt?
<Barre> antii: iMac
<antii> :o
<antii> 27"?
<Barre> för att jag ville köra LightRoom, fanns bara till OSX eller Windows.. enkelt val för mig :)
<Barre> 21" + extra skärm
<antii> i c..
<antii> varför inte köpa mbp o skärm?
<antii> :D
<antii> mer awsome
<Barre> mbp?
<Philip5> Barre: jag kör än så länge bibble för jag inte orkar med windows eller osx för lightroom
<Philip5> lightroom funkar segare än sirap i wine
<Barre> Philip5: därav mitt osx inköp ;)
<Barre> antii: ahh mac book pro...
<Barre> antii: det blir nog två mac books till hösten
<antii> Barre: ic :)
<Philip5> Barre: vad har du för kamera då?
<Barre> Philip5: en d90
<Philip5> trevligt
<antii> http://www.dustin.se/dell-u2711-ultrasharp-27-wide-tft-black/product/5010380195
<antii> ge mig den
<Barre> Philip5: inga kort att visa än?
<Philip5> Barre: inget kul
<cahoot> foto är inte kul, det är seriöst
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> och då när det ska visas upp så ska det ju visas upp bra grejer och inte bara snapshots
<Philip5> tänkte åka in till sthlm i nästa vecka och shoppa lite filter och prylar
<Philip5> Barre: vilken av fotobutikerna gillar du bäst i sthlm?
<cahoot> köp på kaffebrus - verkar skapligt prissatt
<Philip5> vad är det för ställe?
<cahoot> nätbutik
<Philip5> tänkte gå och spana, klämma och känna o sthlm
<cahoot> kläm lokalt, köp distalt ;)
<Philip5> tänkte ta en sväng förbi japanphoto, fotokungen och rajala
<cahoot> hundralapparna tickar snabbt iväg på filter
<Philip5> här i uppsala så har de mest zoomkit och vanligt skräp
<Philip5> vill klämma på större sortiment
<Philip5> fick iof rätt bra pris på min kamera och objektiv här i uppsala. bättre pris än bästa på prisjakt
<Philip5> Barre: vart tog du vägen med din expertis?!?!
<Philip5> vilka kamerabutiker i sthlm är bäst för att klämma och känna på större sortiment?
<Barre> Philip5: en bra butik tycker jag är Scandinavian Photo på Norr Mälarstrand
<Philip5> har de mycket framme man kan klämma på?
<Barre> ja, men de plockar gärna fram prylar om de inte ligger framme. Dessutom så hyr de ut objektiv =) om du vet att du skall fota något speciellt (kanske ett sportevenemang) och behöver ett dunderobjektiv så kan man hyra det för en prisvärd summa pengar.
<Barre> eller om man vill prova på innan man lägger ner mycket pengar på ett objektiv
<Barre> Philip5: ^^
<kodein> 400/2.8L IS II USM kthx
<kodein> frågan är ju hur man skulle våga kånka runt på ett objektiv för över 100 lakan... :)
<Barre> kodein: jag har gjort det... lite läskigt var det faktiskt. Polarn (som är semi-proffs) hyrde ett sjukt objektiv, och eftersom han bor i örebro så bad han mig lämna tillbaka det i sthlm, en dag kunde jag lika med det.. höll det så hårt att knogarna blev vita för att att inte tappa det
<Barre> s/lika/leka/
<realubot> Hur står det till i lågstatuskanalen idag då?
<realubot> Jag tycker det är segt värre i kanalen?
<realubot> :(
<Philip5> realubot: kanske för att folk för annat när det är semestertider och solsken ute
<realubot> Philip5: Mm. Det är väl så. Annars är kanalen förlorar... :S
<realubot> *förlorad
<Philip5> vissa linuxanvändare har ett liv
<Philip5> sommartider hej hej! sommartider!
<realubot> Philip5: Säger du det. Det trodde jag faktiskt inte.
<realubot> Philip5: Så varför hänger du här nästan jämt då? Har du inget liv?
<Philip5> man behöver inte pantsätta sitt liv för att installera linux
<Philip5> har ett liv som kräver att man sitter rätt mycket vid datorn och kan vara inloggad
<realubot> Jag trodde man sålde sin själ till Stallman samtidigt som Linux rullade in på hårddisken.
<Philip5> så kan det kanske vara för vissa
<Philip5> men inte när man kör kde :P
<realubot> Philip5: Jag måste tyvärr meddela dig att jag inte kommer att vara så aktiv på IRC i fortsättningen. Jag kommer inte att ha möjlighet att vara standby i kanalen.
<Philip5> för att du kommer tvingas ha ett liv?
 * realubot försöker trösta folk som gråter efter realubots besked.
<realubot> SÃ¥ja. Ni ska se att kanalen kommer att finnas kvar i.a.f.
<Philip5> misstänker det starkt
<Philip5> den fanns här innan din tid och fortsätter nog efter
<Philip5> eller när du är tillbaka
 * realubot håller tummarna för kanalen.
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har ratio 123 på Kubuntu 11.04 i386 nu.
<realubot> Och ratio 76,4 på Kubuntu 11.04 amd64.
<realubot> Ratio 156 på Lubuntu 11.04. Det är högst just nu.
<realubot> Jag seedar ju linuxdistros för fullt.
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<antii> heja Philip5
<Philip5> antii: har du rätt i: heja mig! :D
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> :)
<johanbr> borde verkligen ta reda på vad det är som stör ut mitt wlan lite nu och då
<Philip5> cia?
<johanbr> nja :)
<Philip5> hehe
<johanbr> tror mer på elektriskt högljudd hissmotor, eller nåt sånt
<Philip5> som du får sabotera
<Philip5> har du inte möjlighet att byta channel på ditt wlan då?
<Philip5> så du får annan frekvens
<johanbr> har gjort det, hjälper inte
<johanbr> kan vara döende router också, iofs
<Philip5> alltid en orsak att köpa en nya som är roligare
<johanbr> jo... fast den jag har är hyfsat rolig iofs
<johanbr> kanske borde installera openwrt på den, se om det hjälper
<tobiassjosten> Någon som vet var /etc/fstab-motsvarigheten för min krypterade home-katalog kan finnas?
<spacebug-> tobiassjosten: kollar runt lite i /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/
<spacebug-> -r
<R2D21> Hur ser man vilka upplösningar som skärmen stödjer?
<R2D21> När jag installerar nvidias drivisar funkar inte just det läget jag vill köra på.
<kodein> xrandr
<R2D21> kodein, Tack men det som är max är mindre än det jag har kört på. har det med antal färger el nått som spelar in?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: tydligen har jag samma problem i kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> säkert någon av dessa som är boven; KDE, Nvidia eller Xorg
<Philip5> wb Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> Philip5: thx.
<einand> vart köper man fyverkerier så här års?
<Kurdistan> jag testade kubuntu och samma problem där.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: såg det. borde vara nått med dit grafikkort och drivisarna
<Kurdistan> tror du det?
<Kurdistan> att det kan vara grafikkortet
<Kurdistan> för nvidia173 drivarna fungerar klockrent med kwin effekterna
<Kurdistan> alla
<Philip5> vad hade du för lort?
<Philip5> kort
<Kurdistan> Philip5: sorry. back: GeForce Go 7400
<Philip5> kanske inte har fullt opengl-stöd av senare version som behövs
<Kurdistan> Philip5: försökte söka i kde;s forum utan lycka.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ingen aning. effekterna har fungerat för mig från 9.10 fram till 10.10 med nvidiacurrent
<Kurdistan> kan vara kde grej också
<Kurdistan> misstänker att det fungerar med compiz
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kolla om det här hjälper: http://old.nabble.com/-Bug-155867--New%3A-Desktop-effects-do-not-work-with-Geforce-Go-7400-td14857456.html
<Philip5> sista inläggen om att ändra defualt depth
<Philip5> gammal bugg men kanske lever kvar med grafikkortet
<Kurdistan> Philip5: som jag misstänkte kde bugg.
<Kurdistan> xrender fungerar med dem senare, men då fungerar inte många av effekterna.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: så denna man menar att man kör xrender och lägger till det där i xrender?
<Philip5> man ändra det för xorg
<Kurdistan> Section "Extensions"
<Kurdistan>  Option "Composite" "Enabled"
<Kurdistan> EndSection
<Kurdistan> ju jag förstod det
<Kurdistan> man ändrar först till xrender och sedan lägger in dessa rader i xorg
<Kurdistan> ?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: finns det någon prestanda skillnad mellan nvidiacurrent drivarna och nvidia173?
<Kurdistan> finns det någon skillnad köra med opengl eller xrender
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/165783
<Philip5> xrender tror jag bara är en software render och inte 3d acceleration med grafikkortet
<Kurdistan> Philip5: men hur kommer det sig att den kan köra 3d acceleration?
<Philip5> hur vet du att den kör acceration och inte bara mjukvarumässigt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du kan ha rätt.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kommande kärnor kommer realtid.
<Kurdistan> vad menar dem egentligen med det?
<Philip5> vadå när då?
<Kurdistan> 3 serien
<Kurdistan> kolla phoronix
<Philip5> under vilken artikel?
<Barre> Kurdistan: enkelt kan man säga att tillgång till CPU är indelat i prioriteringar, och en viss typ av CPU får alltid en statisk tillgång till CPU...
<Barre> med en viss typ av CPU, menar jag en viss typ av prioritet
<Barre> som det är nu (normalt i linux) så får processen du kör olika mycket resurser av CPU beroende på hur många processer som körs
 * Barre inser att förklaringen kanske inte tillhör den abssolut bästa.. O.o
 * Philip5 kör copy & paste av förklaringen till wikipedia ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du svara inte på skillnaden mellan nvidia173 och nvidiacurrent.
<Kurdistan> Barre: du menar real tid kärnan nu va?
<Barre> som det är nu i linux så kan du ställa in prioritering på processer. High, low och så vidare. Men utan real-time så kan man aldrig förutse hur lång väntetid en high-priority process får vänta innan den får tillgång till CPU igen. I RT så vet man det
<Kurdistan> tack för infot.
<Barre> Kurdistan: ja, det var real-time kernel jag pratade om
<Kurdistan> Barre: så det innebär kärnan kommer kunna fixa batteritiden :).
<Kurdistan> wb Hund :).
<Barre> hahah.. inte nödvändigtvis =)
<Hund> Kurdistan: Thanks. :P
<Kurdistan> Barre: man får ju hoppas. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: skillnaden är att de nyare har stöd för en massa nya grejer men de gamla har mer legacystöd
<Philip5> nyare grejer och nyare kort
<Kurdistan> Philip5: med andra ord inget som kan jag dra nytta av.
<Kurdistan> Hund: vad görs
<Hund> Kurdistan: Pillar med datorn lite. Dudå?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: beror på ens kort. har ingen koll på vart gränserna går för vilka kort
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej.
<Kurdistan> Hund: svarade någon medlem på forumet.
<Hund> :)
<Kurdistan> Barre: brukar inte x11 köra init 3 om man är på safe mode?
<Kurdistan> kollade in ditt svar till kirill
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vad kör du för color depth?
<Philip5> du kan kolla med nvidia settings
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ska kolla.
<Philip5> under x server display conf och fliken x screen
<Kurdistan> 16.7 million colors (depth 24).
<Philip5> verkar ju stämma mot den där buggen då. något annat helt enkelt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: förstod inte riktigt. menar du buggen du länka till och mitt problem är samma?
<Philip5> verkar inte så
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad bör color depth vara
<Philip5> ofta så högt man klarar av med sitt kort
<Kurdistan> om det går ska jag höja?
<Philip5> de flesta klarar högsta om man inte har ett riktigt gammalt... äldre än ditt
<Philip5> du har högsta
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du har rätt. har det högsta.
<Kurdistan> Hund: wb. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men googlar man lite så är du ju inte ensam om ditt problem med just ditt nvidiakort
<Hund> Kurdistan: Thanks. :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) som sagt kde är huvudvärk.
<Philip5> nejdå
<Philip5> bara 3d-effekter med ditt kort
<Kurdistan> Philip5: varför har jag inte haft problem med det tidigare?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men vissa verkar ju ha löst det med att köra nvidias 173-drivisar istället
<Philip5> och inte nvidia-current
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det var ju exakt det jag gjorde.
<Kurdistan> :) tyvärr kom jag på det jobba sättet
<Philip5> och efter det så ändrade du från xrender till opengl?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: med nvidia173 behövde jag inte ändra till xrender
<Kurdistan> hade den på opengl
<Philip5> och då funkade det?
<Kurdistan> jepp
<Philip5> då så
<Kurdistan> out of the box
<Kurdistan> alla effekter
<Philip5> då hänger ditt kort inte med de senaste drivisarna helt enkelt
<Philip5> inte fullt ut
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 prata med dina kompisar vara snäll mot min bärbara.
<Kurdistan> :) så man är fast med nvidia173 tåget.
<Philip5> tydligen om du inte kör med nyare nvidiakort
<Philip5> jag vill ha ett nytt grafikkort
<Philip5> har ett nvidia gts250 som känns gammalt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det är inte lättaste byta på en bärbar.
<Philip5> men jag tror nog jag lägger pengarna på fotogrejer först
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> då får man skaffa nyare bärbar helt enkelt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: exakt.
<Kurdistan> du är verklig foto-fantast
<Kurdistan> syns gott folk ska röra på mig.
<einand> nu är det väl förstås sällan grafikortet som är problemet på en bärbar, utan den extremt vädelösa skärmen
<Philip5> jenny: god kväll audio master guru
<coobra> audiomaster ?
<jenny> :)
<coobra> djjenny ??
<ttiicc> tjena installerade precis ubuntu och har lite svårt för att fatta programmet keyring
<ttiicc> kan någon förklara det för mig lite kort eller ge en länk som tar upp programmet? dock inte en mastodont artikel utan en liten kortare
<einand> ttiicc: det är kort och gått ett program som håller reda på alla dina lösnord
<ttiicc> einand: okej så det är ett lösenord för alla mina lösenord eller?
<einand> precis
<einand> eftersom det fortfarande är standard i typ alla linux installationer så tror jag det är säkert med
<ttiicc> hmm så det lösenord som jag sätter för default ska täcka alla mina program lösen ord som tex epathy osv
<einand> tja, så gott som alla, ingen aning om vad som krävs för att stödja det
<ttiicc> okej jag har haft stora problem med det programmet i alla fall
<ttiicc> vet inte riktigt vilka lösenord som ingår i nyckeln default samt att jag vet inte äns när att lösenord accepteras heller
<ttiicc> funderar starkt på att ta bort det programmet från min installation
<einand> jo, jag gör så med, mest för jag blev irriterad
<ttiicc> hehehe :)
<ttiicc> vad heter programmet? är det bara att ta apt-get remove xxxxx? eller
<einand> gnome-keyring eller nått sånt
<ttiicc> ahh thanks man!'
<yarre_> asus netbook 1005px, när jag bootar igång ubuntu så dör touchpaden och måste resetta BIOS för att den ska hittas igen, någon ide?
<realubot> yarre_: Det var en i forumet som hade sammma problem vänta...
<realubot> yarre_: Testa: sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<realubot> yarre_: Måste du reseta BIOS? Genom att kortsluta på moderkortet, ta ut batteriet?
<realubot> yarre_: Det är här är typ samma lösning som jag tipsade om: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840596
 * x_link gör 00:01-dansen!
<x_link> FAAAAAAAAAAAAN
<rolfblidborg> ingen 00.00-dans här inte :(
<rolfblidborg> :(
<x_link> Helvete också...bara för att jag kollade på en sak på TVen.
<x_link> Såg att klockan var 23:58...tänkte ahh det är lugnt
<x_link> DÃ¥lig stil x_link!!
 * x_link gömmer sig för Philip5 
<realubot> x_link: Slarv.
<rolfblidborg> Bakläxa!
 * realubot suckar djupt och skakar på huvudet åt x_link.
<x_link> Ja, det var faktiskt dåligt.
<x_link> Jag som gjort det flera kvällar i rad nu
 * rolfblidborg blir arg/ledsen/besviken och går och lägger sig nu!
<realubot> Gör om, gör rätt.
<x_link> Går inte att göra om och göra rätt nu.
 * realubot biter ihop för att inte börja gråta av ren besvikelse.
<rolfblidborg> God natt! :)
<yarre_> realubot: verkar vara många som har det problemet :P
<realubot> yarre_: Testade du kommandona då?
<yarre_> realubot: mm händer inget
<Philip5> x_link: slarvigt
<Numn> någon annan som har så som jag?.. min flash spelare är helt svart och vill inte börja. :(
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-16
<einand> den har för lite minne för att vara använbar till något vettigt
<andol> einand: Rasberryn? Tja på 256MB borde man kunna köra både en DNS resolver och en DHCP server, samt eventuellt även en SMTP relay. Inte för att jag i första hand skulle använda en Rasperry till sådant, men minnesmässigt räcker det ju för en mindre miljö.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad använder du RPi till då?
<realubot> Windows XP idlar på lika lite RAM som Lubuntu på min netbook.
<realubot> spacebug-: Läste loggen nu. Ser att du ska ha RPi till webbserver m.m.
<gecko> Godmorgon världen och dess tillfälliga besökare
<realubot> gecko: Du är sen. På med blåstället nu. Dina arbetskamrater har redan stämplat in på Torslandafabriken.
<realubot> Dags att bygga bilar.
<gecko> Nä jag bygger inga bilar. Bara muskler :)
<realubot> gecko: Hur går det med muskelbyggandet då? Är du biffigast i Vilhelmina än? Eller det kanske är en dum fråga? Det kanske du alltid har varit?
<coffe> tja
<Barre> tjenis
<coffe> Barre,  skrotkungen :)
<coffe> hur går det med  installationen
<Barre> coffe: tar lite tid, haft lite strul med tangentbordskonfiguration i web-gui och såna där små prylar.  en kvm-maskin är uppe och snurrar dock
<Screedo> god morgon
<coffe> Barre,  ok vad var det som strulade då  ?  så fort jag hittar en vnc med tls stöd i så blir jag glad.
<Barre> coffe: fick inte svenskt tangentbordsuppsättning, hur jag än gjorde, men nu löste det sig tillslut (antar att det var nåon cachad sak, för det löste sig automagiskt efter några timmar)
<coffe> Barre,  ok,  automatiska lösningar = bra
<Barre> morrn Screedo
<coffe> Barre,  surt min PM server  inte har bra cpu eller gott om minne.
<Barre> coffe: jag gillar att veta hur saker och ting fungerar, känner inte att jag riktigt är där ännu med PM
<Haffe> Nomnom nom.
<Haffe> Färskbakat bröd.
<Haffe> Nyskördade jordgubbar.
<coffe> Barre,  förstår det, men hallå .. du har anv det i en dag.. ska du vara kung på det redan
<Barre> :)
<coffe> Barre,  LOL  ROTFLMAO
<coffe> Barre,  då hjag själv bara anv det i lite mer än 1 dag mer än dig 2.* , så är jag inte helt kung själv på det
<Barre> visst är det micro sim i galaxy 3?
<coffe> ja
<Barre> danke
<coffe> undrar hur man gör om img till raw .. då jag har lite maskiner på libvirt
<Haffe> Det kanske fungerar med loopmontering och därefter en dd.
<coffe> ja , säkert  men då konverterar man inte direkt..
<Barre> coffe: men, vad menar du? raw är ju default och har ändelsen img?
<Barre> är det raw(img) till QCOW2 du menar?
<coffe> mina VM i libvirt heter ***.img .. och jag kör RAW i PM
<Barre> coffe: misstänker alltså att du kör LVM i PM och vill konvertera en libvirt image fill till en logisk volym i LVM?
<Barre> om så är fallet så får du nog skapa en lv i din vg som motsvarar storleken på image-filen och den köra dd till den, där efter gå in i gästens cfg-fil och peka om lagringen till den logiska volymen
<larsemil> bamsefar: Du. Får låga hastigheter på fibret. Är byta switch enda sättet att utesluta att det är den som krånglar?
<coffe> Barre,  jag kör inte lvm så . utan det är en raw fil .
<bamsefar> larsemil: Woot?
 * bamsefar är som Barre idag..
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag får 22mbit på en 100lina. från en dator bakom switchen. Hur utesluter jag att det inte är den som krånglar på något sätt?
<bamsefar> Går det dåligt mot alla destinationer, eller bara vissa?
<bamsefar> Har du packetloss?
<bamsefar> Är dämpningen på fibern bra?
<larsemil> ingen packetloss vad jag vet.
<larsemil> har kört några olika speedtests. bland annat ISPs egna.
<larsemil> framförallt är det seg upload.
<larsemil> 10mbit
<bamsefar> Errors på porten?
<larsemil> inget i loggen
<larsemil> och vore ju konstigt om den cappade till 22mbit upp och 10mbit new.
<larsemil> new
<larsemil> ner
<bamsefar> Vadå inget i loggen, den kan ju inte logga allt.
<bamsefar> Kolla räknarna på porten
<Screedo> vet ni någon bra sida man kan kontrollera sin router på? har gjort shieldsup på grc.com men borde finnas fler.
<larsemil> bamsefar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<larsemil> bamsefar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094546/
<larsemil> sorry
<bamsefar> Nä, det där ser väl bra ut.
<larsemil> bamsefar: mmm. då lägger jag felanmälan till ISP
<larsemil> bamsefar: tack!
<larsemil> när kommer du till dalarna så jag får bjuda på glass? ;)
<bamsefar> Hehe
<coffe> Barre, larsemil  varje gång gång jag anv console, så låser sig min ff
<larsemil> du använder iced-tea va?
<coffe> larsemil,  tror det.
<larsemil> har för mig det har med det att göra
 * Barre tar gärna emot puppet konfigurationer (ping andol, larsemil, coffe) =)
<bamsefar> Barre: Det här med att jobba med lagring är inge roligt. )
<bamsefar> ;)
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.458125/dells-ubuntu-dator-snart-flygfardig
<Barre> bamsefar: du får du inte vara sån, lagring rulez
<larsemil> einand: ge mig!
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha, jag skruvar disk, det är att jobba med lagring
<einand> larsemil: varför skall jag ge mig?
<Barre> bamsefar: ååå... sköjsigt, vad är det nu för hw du fått inhandla?
<einand> eller, just det jag glömde att detta är kanalen som det är förbjudet att posta länkar i, även om det är ontopic
<Barre> einand: larsemil skrev "ge mig! inte "ge dig".. han ville att du skulle köpa en sådan till honom NU. alltså, det var litte på skoj han skrev
<Barre> einand: det är inte förbjudet att posta länkar här.
<einand> Barre: läste fel, men börjat tröttna på att bli utskälld vart och vartannan dag för att jag skriver ett tecken här
<einand> larsemil: sorry läste fel
<Barre> :)
<Screedo> tycker stämmningen börjar bli tryckt nu...
<bamsefar> Barre: En laddning 3TB SAS-diskar.
<einand> Screedo: mitt fel för jag läste fel :(
<bamsefar> Tyvärr var en paj, så nu sitter jag i datahallen och väntar på kollegan som ska komma hit med en ny disk.
 * einand bjuder Screedo på en avtryckt stämmning ;)
<bamsefar> Trodde jag inte om seagate att man skulle få DoA-diskar.
<Screedo> :)
<Barre> bamsefar: ååå... där ser man.
<Barre> 10 cowboys per nod gick mitt kluster på
<bamsefar> Barre: 22 diskar, den 18:e var paj. :P
<Barre> inte så saftigt
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad kör du för datas?
<Birdstream> Tjo! Nån mer som upptäckt att java-plugin slutat funka i Chrome helt plötsligt...?
<Barre> bamsefar: det bidde AMD 8-cores med 16GB RAM, 5*1TB i raid5 per nod. 3*1Gb ethernet
<Barre> bamsefar: i 4u rack cassi.
<bamsefar> Sött :)
<bamsefar> Birdstream: Uppdatera ditt java.
<Barre> mycket kräm för inte så saftiga pengar tycker jag. Hela klustret för mindre än vad en färdibyggd burk skulle kosta
<Birdstream> bamsefar: Ska vara den senaste icedtea-6-plugin jag har om jag kollar i synaptic.. tror den uppdaterades nu idag
<Birdstream> det funkar i firefox iaf...
<Birdstream> jupp, kollat loggen.. den uppdaterades idag! hm
<coffe> Barre,  jag har inte testat det själv än.. var god dröj :P    btw så en mv av *.img från libvirt till *.raw i pm fungerade utan problem
<coffe> bästa sätt att få in sun java i 12.04 ?
<Screedo> med top -u username så får jag fram vilka aktiva sessioner den användaren har, kan man även få upp vilka portar de aktiva sessioner använder på en specifik anändare?
<Screedo> användare*
<larsemil> bamsefar: var routingproblem hos isp
<coffe> Barre,  hur har du satt upp din drdb ?
<coffe> någon med ipv6  som kan pinga -> 2001:16d8:ff00:484::2
<Barre> coffe: jupps, kör en drdb mellan noderna och klustrad lvm på den, fungerar hur bra som helst (än så länge) =)
<spixx> coffe: http://www.berkom.blazing.de/tools/ping.cgi?STR=2001%3A16d8%3Aff00%3A484%3A%3A2
<spixx> sixxs.net :D?
<coffe> tack spixx
<spixx> cl-1157.sto-01.se.sixxs.net (2001:16d8:ff00:484::2)
<spixx> för att vara exakt :P
<coffe> verkar som min ipvg fungerar :)
<spixx> tyvärr fuskade jag :P vi har dock ipv6 igång :/ men min maskin klarar det inte :(
<coffe> s/g/6
<Barre> coffe: den drbd som proxmox har i sitt bibliotek är inte den bästa, dessutom så var userspace modulerna inte samma version som kernelmodulen, så jag laddade ner en stabil versino från drdb's git och kompilerade dessa. snabbt stabilt och jätte jätte bra
<spixx> Barre: userspace filsystem :D?
<coffe> inser ett jävla problemo ..  då jag kör en squid proxy så kommer den hantera all webtrafik = blocka ipv6 :(
<Barre> nej, admin tools
<spixx> ohh en kall kår! Logica folk... :P
<coffe> Barre,  när jag får gott om HW ska jag med sätta upp något
<larsemil> funderar på att beställa den här att ha på väggen på kontoret: http://www.cafepress.com/+hackers_manifesto_large_poster,575910625
<Barre> Screedo: netstat -taupe   (eller någon anand bokstavskombination kanske :))
<coffe> Barre,  hur  delar du ut ipv6 adresser lokalt hos dig ?
<Barre> coffe: det gör jag inte nu
<coffe> Barre,  suck :P
<Barre> vill inte blanda in ytterligare en "felkälla" i min migrering
<Barre> s/drdb/drbd/    lätt för mig att skriva fel, men jag gör felskrivningen lika dan varje gång ialla fall
<spixx> ipv6 is shit...
<Barre> bah.. det är en fluga... ipx/spx ftw!
<Screedo> Barre, tackar, kollar :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Där ser man.
<spixx> Barre,  precis! :D
<Barre> meh... jag jar ju skjukt skräpigt nät hemma nu... inget fungerar som det skall.  från en maskin (192.168.10.2/16) kan jag pinga 192.168.1.11/16 och 192.168.1.12/16 men inte en virtuell maskin 192.168.50.2/16. Samtliga kan pinga default-gw 192.168.10.1/16
 * Barre harar nätverk... förlåt, nätvärk menar jag
<Barre> s/harar/hatar/
<Barre> den virtuella 192.168.50.2 snurrar på på 192.168.1.11 & 192.168.1.12
<Barre> bah... kanske var någon arp-cache som stökade, för nu fungerar det plötligt...
<spixx> coffe: http://looking-glass.telia.net/ när du ska fiffla med ipn osv.
<larsemil> Barre: hur mycket är det som ska samsas på samma ip(dynamiska) ?
<Barre> larsemil: en mängd, men jag har ett interface till på brandväggen som du kan få tillgång till för "egen dynamisk" ip.... låt oss disskutera det när min miljö är uppe :)
<coffe> Barre,  jag kan offra mig på en med :P
<coffe> Barre,  hojta till om du vill ha hjälp lösa det.
<Barre> coffe: vad menar du nu?
<coffe> Barre,  få ordning på ditt nätv
<Barre> coffe: du är snäll du, men det är min gamla stökiga kvm miljö som strular till det, har tappat (läs haft sönder) en bridge på den miljön och jag orkar inte felsöka. Snart bortmigrerat och du är ät snabbt stabilt och jätte jätte bra
<bamsefar> Jag hatar grön IT.
<bamsefar> Min raidkontroller spinner ner oanvända diskar, tar år att spinna upp. :(
<Barre> s/du är ät/då är allt/    jösses
<coffe> Barre,  tack
<Barre> bamsefar: stäng av allt som heter green och / eller MAID
<bamsefar> MAID?
<Barre> Massive Array of Idle Disk
<Barre> en teknologi att spinna ner idle diskar
<bamsefar> Okej
<Barre> tmux eller byobu?
<bamsefar> screen!
<Barre> s/byobu/screen/
<Barre> varför screen?
<arand> tmux!
<coffe> bästa freenode ipv6 server ?
<Barre> arand: har redan valt tmux :), några roliga configs och/eller trix att bjussa på?
<Barre> coffe: ohh.. ipvSexig idag?
<coffe> yes yes
<coffe> Barre,  har du kollat om luren stöder det ?
<Barre> coffe: det utgår jag från att den gör, men jag har inte kollat det
<bamsefar> Suck, flytta data är tråkigt.
<arand> Barre: Jag kör med följande conf: http://paste.debian.net/179333/
<Haffe> bamsefar: Gör man inte sådant på natten?
<bamsefar> Haffe: Inte om det är 10TB. :P
<bamsefar> Då räcker inte antten till. :P
<Barre> någonstans är det natt precis just nu =)
<Barre> arand: tackar, skall kolla
<Haffe> bamsefar: Vår SASarray av SSDer är inte ense med dig.
<arand> byobu kör för övrigt med tmux som back-end numera, vad jag vet...
<bamsefar> Haffe: Haha
<coffe> Barre,  kolla FB
<coffe> Barre,  du vet hur du tar screnshots va på luren ?
<Barre> coffe: har kollat, nej det vet jag ej
<coffe> om du inte aktiverat rörelser än så gör det sedan drar du med handryggen över skärmen från ena sidan till andra
<Barre> arand: vad är detta? set -g terminal-overrides 'xterm*:smcup@:rmcup@'
<Barre> coffe: oooh.. där ser man
<arand> Hmmm.. minns inte riktigt :)
<Barre> :)
<arand> Barre: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tmux#Scrolling_issues , uppenbarligen.
<Barre> arand: ahh.. för xterm då antar jag (har kommenterat bort den raden nu)
<arand> Jag vet inte om det hjälpte, kan vara att jag försökte meka något och det blev kvar...
<realubot> Nu blev jag lite förvånad ... Urklippshanteraren fungerar mellan gästoperativsystemet och värdoperativsystemet i virtualbox.
<realubot> Jag kan kopiera text i gästen och klistra in i värden.
<realubot> Är inte detta lite konstigt? Och en säkerhetsrisk?
<realubot> Det här innebär ju att systemens programvara kommunicerar.
<larsemil> realubot: njae.
<realubot> larsemil: Förklara.
<larsemil> realubot: det är ju programmet som visar dig gästens interface som pratar med ditt host-os väl?
<larsemil> eller jag vet inte
<larsemil> jag ska åka nu
<larsemil> hej hej
<realubot> Aha, så allt som syns syns i värden då eftersom det körs i virtualbox fönster.
<realubot> Ja, så kanske det är. Det skulle ju förklara saken ...
<realubot> Jag tror att jag behövde guest additions för att urklipphanteraren ska fungera mellan systemen men jag är inte säker. :|
<realubot> Det är i.s.f. lite konstigt, tycker jag.
 * realubot tänker så skallen exploderar.
<coffe> borde ju inte vara konstigare än att du kan kopiera från en ssh session ?
<Barre> nej, det är något ruttet i mitt nät. Jag kan pinga default-gw från datorn, men inte datorn från default-gw
<coffe> fw
<coffe> skulle jag gissa på
<Barre> nope, allt sånt är avstängt. Det lustiga är att jag hade en ssh session som bara dog, och då var det detta som var problemet. Det är något mystiskt i nätet eller i pm som strular till det, får felsöka när jag kommer hem ikväll
<coffe> jag måste hitta något bra sätt att få koll vilka ivp6 hostar jag har i mitt nät
<realubot> coffe: Det är sant.
<einand> då har man vart i skånes norra delar och stökat runt
<andol> Barre: Har mina recept på https://github.com/andreaso/puppet
<morten77> hur smakar dina puppets?
<whomee> einand: vilka delar av skåne då? mer precist :)
<einand> whomee: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150939866352997.420069.583277996&type=1&l=3d7b1039ec
<einand> whomee: Arlid
<Barre> !kaka | andol
<ubot2> andol: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<andol> Barre: Notera att jag har varit lite lat, och att recepten på en del ställen gör antaganden om sådant som är konfigurerat utanför Puppet.
<Barre> andol: jag kommer inte hålla dig ansvarig för någontig, men tack för heads up =)
<swecarp> Ezim:  kena
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<einand> schena
<swecarp> tjabba dabba
<phnom> Morrn
<spacebug-> nu börjar jobbet. Håller på att sätta upp krypterade LUKS och partionera min nya USB-disk som ska agera backup i stället för min server. Sen ska jag flytta över resta från min server till min raspberry pi. Usch.. känner redan hur jobbigt det kommer bli hehe. Får väl ta några avsnitt med breaking bad och ltie wordfeud emellan ;)
<Barre> arand: går det inte att starta, automagiskt, några fönster med några applikationer i tmux i konfigurationsfilen? måste jag skapa ett shell-script för det? (sorry, men du är min first-line-support för tmux) :P
<arand> Barre: Jag tror att man får skripta det, har aldrig testat själv
<Barre> arand: det är ju ingen konst i.o.f.s, men.. lite yxigt är det :)
<andol> spacebug-: Ifall du tycker det ska bli jobbigt, tänk då vad CPU:n ska tycka? :)
<spacebug-> andol: hehe
<spacebug-> andol: skillnaden är väl att den är van att 'tänka' :P
<einand> spacebug-: orkar rpi med luks?
<spacebug-> einand: ah, jag kör inte luks på den alltså. Men det borde den väl
<spacebug-> usbporten på den är ju bara 100mA(*2) ändå så ingen idé att feppla med att försöka ha hårddisken i den. Ska ju ändå bara va som backup för det som är min på desktop så då kan den ju lika gärna sitta direkt i den i stället
<einand> spacebug-: men du, min usbport pallar med mycket än så, eftersom jag byggde mig en förstärkare
<spacebug-> ah
<einand> jag vill köra 3g på min och en wifi roupinne
<spacebug-> lödde på extra kabel till +5 V eller satte du bara i en usbhub med extern ström?
<arand> Barre: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5609192/how-to-set-up-tmux-so-that-it-starts-up-with-specified-windows-opened verkar ha en hyfsad ide hur man gör det med bara tmux
<spacebug-> läste lite igår om olika lösningar men kom fram till att alla va jobbigare än det jag skulle ha det till så
<einand> spacebug-: jag gjorde nästan så, satte en optokrets med, mest för att jag kunde
<spacebug-> en vad för nått? hehe
<einand> spacebug-: icke fyssikt ansluten, utan det går med ljus en liten sträcka, vilket gör så att om någon enhet är defekt skadar den inte den andra
<spacebug-> ah ok, lite som jag tänkte då
<spacebug-> det pratades nämligen i forumet om att en del usbhubbar kunde va dumma och köra tillbaka ström in i pajen (fast att de inte ska göra det)
<einand> spacebug-: mest gjorde jag så för att ha separata strömkällor, då jag har energiprioritering
<spacebug-> ok
<einand> spacebug-: så olika enheter stänger av sig basserat på hur mycket energi jag har kvar i mina batterier
<spacebug-> coolt
<Barre> arand: tackar för länken, det ser ut att vara en lösning
<Ezim> defektz: hej :) dist-kungen
<defektz> Ezim: hej :)
<defektz> ser film
<defektz> :)
<Ezim> defektz: något nytt?
<Ezim> defektz: :P äsch jag vill veta vad du testar just nu
<Ezim> defektz: förr i tiden var gecko, kanalens gubbtok, den som testade flest nya distar..
<defektz> kör debian fortfarande
<defektz> :D
<Ezim> defektz: :) läser jag rätt?
<defektz> testar dock inte nya distar så. det flesta har jag använt sen innan
<defektz> ja
<Ezim> defektz: I see. blir väl hel del samma tillslut.
<morten77> det blir inte av att jag faktiskt testar andra linuxdistar... det blir mest att jag spar bokmärken i webläsaren
<Ezim> morten77: är det defektz :) med annan nick?
<morten77> eventuellt kommer det så långt som att jag hämtar hem iso-filen också, men inte längre...
<morten77> haha nä nått nick med defekt har jag aldrig haft
<Ezim> morten77: okej.. defektz brukar ha olika så blir ibland förvirrad
<morten77> :-)
<morten77> det kanske dags att byta till nått roligare än det här föresten, tack för tipset :-)
<K350> hepp
<K350> Har gjort ett mc tema - om någon är intresserad?
<K350> eller 'skin' kanske det heter...
<imploxion> hallojken K350, mc som i minecraft?
<imploxion> eller motorcykel....
<K350> imploxion: Näe, mc som i Midnight Commander :-)
<K350> Om nu någon anävder dner den nuförtiden?
<imploxion> aha, njae jag har använt Midnight Commander... fast jag vill nog ha ett grafiskt nortoncommanderprogram tror jag... mc är väl text?
<imploxion> jag saknar total commander som jag körde i windows faktiskt...
<K350> jo, mc är CLI. En variant på den tidigare Norton Commander som också är/var CLI
<K350> imploxion: mc är ju som total commander fast CLI då..
<K350> Jag är hel frälst i mc dock :-)
<imploxion> jag gjorde en egen commander klon till dos en gång före länge sen.. den var ganska snygg
<K350> Börjar kännas som CLI freaksen i kanalen börjar bli i minoritet :-(
<K350> imploxion: Coolt!
<K350> realubot: Du anväder väl mc?
<imploxion> man kanske skulle testa köra lite Midnight Commander en vända.. finns det nått tema som gör att det ser ut som Norton utiltlies version6 typ? Alltså filepanelerna har ljusblå bakgrund svart text och vita kanter?
<K350> imploxion: Inte vad jag vet. Men det borde vara enkelt att fixa själv
<K350> imploxion: Det är ändå rätt enkelt att konfa temat
<K350> imploxion: Du kan ju ta min fil och ändra färgerna i dne efter egne smak
<K350> imploxion: Annars finns några teman i ~/.local/share/mc/skins/
<imploxion> det går väl förstås inte omdefinera tecknen som NU när man kör i en konsol, men det kanske finns unicode tecken som motsvarar kantlinjetecken där strecken är i kanten av teckenpositionen istället för mitt i?
<imploxion> finns det katt-smilys i unicode standarden så varför inte...
<K350> imploxion: det går att ändxra teknen i mc
<imploxion> nice
<K350> imploxion: mc är rätt lätt att konfigurera och erbjuder rätt många möjligheter.
<K350> imploxion: Här är mitt tema - http://pastebin.com/wCA7z9LF
<imploxion> har du en liten screenshot också?
<K350> imploxion: mc -S temafil <- kommando för att köra ett visst tema. Temafilen ska ligga i ~/.local/share/mc/skins/
<imploxion> aha
<K350> imploxion: uhm, nä ingne screenshot. Dra hem mc kör den med -S namnet-på-tema-filen som som sagt ska ligga där jag nämde förut
<imploxion> så då visar den bara upp utan att ändra permanent då
<imploxion> gott
<K350> imploxion: du kan skapa ett alias så slipper du skriva mc -S filnamn varje gång du startar mc
<K350> imploxion: standard mc tema är vit text mot blå botten
<Ezim> är inte gnome commander typ som total commander
<K350> Ezim: Inte en susning. Ska du inte börja köra CLI som de stora pojkarna? :-D
<Ezim> K350: :) det gör jag när det behövs annars gillar jag gui som de mjuka
<K350> Ezim: Först tittar man på bilder och pekar (GUI) sedna lär man sig läsa och skriva - CLI :-D
<Ezim> K350: :) som sagt jag gillar båda.. beroende på vad jag vill uppnå
<imploxion> appropå CLI och så föresten... jag tycker det skulle vara intressant med nån sorts grafisk utveckling av cli, alltså cli som helt enkelt inte fungerar i ren textmod. säg tillexempel grafisk popuphjälp bubblor när man skriver kommandon, istället för man kommando som fyller hela terminalen.
<K350> Ezim: well..gui har sina fördelar..i vissa fall..medges
<Ezim> K350:
<Ezim> :)
<imploxion> jo jag testade gnome commander och nån annan K-nånting men gillade dem inte riktigt, har för mig jämföra mappar briste lite.
<imploxion> och jämföra om det är samma filer i två mappar är väl typ huvudfunktionen i commander program. söka filer som är samma men olika namn är väldigt nice i totalcommander också
<Ezim> imploxion: var det krusader du testa?
<imploxion> minns inte
<Ezim> http://www.krusader.org/
<imploxion> den drog med sig massa k-libbar har jag för mig vilket jag inte var riktigt tänd på heller :-/
<K350> imploxion: Tack, nu kom jag på vad det var jag skulle gör aikväll. Rensa ut dupes i mina diskar :-)
<imploxion> :-)
<imploxion> vilket dupe-letar program kör du?
<Ezim> imploxion: jag tycker personligen krusader är bra om inte bättre än total commander
<K350> imploxion: Ingenting jus tnu. Tänkte börja forska isaken. Men det måste vara CLI :-)
<Ezim> dock kör jag inte med ftp clienter som jag gjorde förr
<K350> Ezim: Du kan köra ftp i mc :-)
<Ezim> K350: :) jaja det vet jag väl... men har ej behövt köra ftp
<K350> Ezim: Fantastiskt. imagedupes letar efter liknande bilder..eller bilder som se rlikadana ut...kul
<Ezim> det gjorde man mer under windows när man körde windows :)
<imploxion> ja ftp-program var länge sen jag körde ja hehe, var det "filezilla" sist kanske
<Ezim> imploxion: annars tycker jag som filhanterare att dolphin är bäst
<Ezim> :)
<K350> imploxion: fdupes verkar vara ngt. Osäker om det är gui eller cli..ska se....
<imploxion> ja program som hittar dupes fastän själva filerna inte är binärt lika vore bra att ha ja. det ÄR exakt samma bild fastän nått fånigt metavärde är ändrat och så. och så den hittar filer där det ena fotot är förlustfritt roterat åt sidan...
<Ezim> !kde
<ubot2> KDE är skrivbordsmiljön som används i Kubuntu. För att installera från Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", eller läs http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Läs på http://kubuntu.org för mer information.
<Ezim> rocks
<Ezim> !realubot
<ubot2> realubot är en lågstatusbot
<Ezim> !Ezim
<ubot2> Factoid 'Ezim' not found
<Ezim> nehe man är inte cool nog
<imploxion> haha
<K350> c
<swecarp> ! swecarp
<ubot2> Factoid 'swecarp' not found
<Ezim> swecarp: vi är ej coola.. vi måste bli vänn med OP för att vårt namn ska kopplas med något :)
<swecarp> Ezim:  det stämmer nog
<Ezim> hmm nvnews verkar antingen stängt sin linux sektion eller så kräver dom lösenord nu
<Ezim> idioter
<spacebug-> *gäsp*
<Ezim> spacebug-: haha... ditt nya sätt säga hej till mig? :P
<spacebug-> haha kan va
 * Barre undrar om jag kan hilighta mig själv Barre 
<Barre> nope...
<Barre> kan någon hilighta mig plz
<spacebug-> Barre
<Hoxx> Barre: hihlight!
<Barre> tackar tackar
<Barre> fungerar finfint
<Ezim> :) Barre du är ju vän med OP och därför populär.. du kanske rentav är en OP
<Barre> arand: det slutade med att jag gjorde ett lite script och ett alias, tack för all hjälp so far
<Barre> Ezim: =)
<Barre> !OP
<ubot2> Factoid 'OP' not found
<Barre> !op
<ubot2> Factoid 'op' not found
<Ezim> !op
<Ezim> !OP
<Barre> arand: jag gillart, hitintills mycket nöjd med bytet
<Runken> haloi... är ny på Ubuntu biten.. kört redhat tidigare för flera årsen.. min fråga är.. funkar logitech g19 t-bord + wirless logitech musar  med senaste Ubuntu 12.04?
<Ezim> Runken: bästa sättet är om du testar livecd/liveusb med 12.04
<Ezim> då kan du testa livesessionen utan behöver installera på hdd
<Runken> oki.. skall ta o prova.. tack för svaret:)
<Barre> vi ~/.tmux.conf
<arand> vi!? vim?
<spacebug-> vem van? ;)
 * maxjezy noterar att Ezim varit en windows-fan-boy
<andol> Barre: Varför ha du din emacs aliasad som vi?
<Ezim> maxjezy: haha... fanboy vet jag inte.. men visst har jag kört windows och det vet du redan :)..
<maxjezy> jo jag vet :)
<Ezim> :)
 * Ezim antecknar och noterar att maxjezy är blender-fan-boy :P
<maxjezy> har ni läst om den där Grossen på flashback
<Ezim> grossen?
<maxjezy> som skickar brev till folk och vill ha 650 kr för att man kikat lite porr
<maxjezy> https://www.flashback.org/t1903978
<maxjezy> där har du en länk
<Barre> andol: hahahah... aldrig... ALDRIG ;)
<Barre> arand: det är vim jue
<Barre> larsemil: ping?
<realubot> K350: Nej, jag undviket mc. Jag försöker att inte äta så mycket snabbmat och dessutom tycker jag inte att McDonalds är lika prisvärt som t.ex. en pizza.
<realubot> K350: Använder du mc?
<realubot> Hohoho
<realubot> Kanalens största humorist har vaknat.
<realubot> Kaffe nu tjejer!
<madbear> det skulle va någe det realubot
<realubot> madbear: Japp. :)
<realubot> Unity är ett fell framåt när det kommer till användarvänlighet märker jag nu när jag kör Lubuntu/Ubuntu i vbox.
<realubot> Dessutom är Ubuntu snyggt jämfört med Lubuntu. Inget snack om saken. Dock så tycker jag att Ubuntu idiotförklarar användarna genom att plocka bort inställningar som har i flera år. Jag upptäcker lite då och då att jag måste köra kommandon för att se vissa inställningar (t.ex. autostart-programmen) eller installera vissa program för att göra ändringar.
<realubot> *som har funnits
<K350> realubot: lmao - well  jag menar naturligtvis inte McDonalds utan Midnight commander. Har gjort ett tema ..check it out - http://pastebin.com/wCA7z9LF
<realubot> Och så säger dom att Ubuntu är fritt att ladda ner ... http://mirror.as29550.net/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<realubot> K350: Hur ser temat ut på en screenshot då?
<K350> realubot: är det inte det då?
<K350> /c/c
<realubot> K350: Det går inte att ladda ner just nu. Forbidden får jag upp. wget hämtar inte filen heller.
<realubot> "2012-07-17 00:13:42 ERROR 403: Forbidden."
<K350> realubot: Har inget screenshot. Lägg temat i ~/.local/share/mc/skins/ och kör mc -S temafilens-namn
<realubot> K350: Jag använder inte mc.
<realubot> K350: Vad då har ingen screenshot? Det tar du ju enkelt med scrot?
<K350> realubot: Jo, men jag vet inget snabbt och smidigt sätt att lägga upp bilder på
<realubot> K350: Okay.
<realubot> Det är lugna puckar.
<K350> realubot: prova och se om du kan ladda hem iso filen med axel istället för wget
<realubot> K350: Jag använder imageshack-uploader
<realubot> K350: Det tycker jag är smidigt men CLI hade så klart varit mer nice.
<K350> realubot: går kanske att konfa så den anävder urlview ?
<K350> realubot: istället för att öppna firefox..äh..ska kolla
<realubot> Nu fungerar hämtningen igen. Skönt.
<K350> realubot: kunde du ladda iso filen med axel?
<K350> ah
<K350> c
<realubot> K350: Firefox hämtade filen nu.
<realubot> K350: Vad är axel? :S
<K350> realubot: axel är som wget fast snabbare - CLI - såklart! .-)
<realubot> K350: Tack för tipset. Det har jag faktiskt aldrig hört tals om.
<einand> where i have been, only today, almost everyday have been the same last 3 weeks  http://goo.gl/maps/m4rQ
<K350> äh, man måste ju registrera sig på imagesheck...uff
<K350> realubot: http://ge.tt/9LNiraK/v/0?c där ser du både mitt mc tema + tmux-split och annat
<realubot> einand: Tänk om alla hade övervakat sig själva lika bra som du gör. Då hade vi inte behövt något FRA.
<einand> realubot: det där är vad jag begärde ut från google, så behöver inte ens bry mig själv
<realubot> einand: En intressant detalj. Jag gick förbi Hörby FF bilar (Gothia Cup) i dag. Mårtensson Bil sponsrade bilarna. Samma firma ligger et tstenkast från där du har varit i Hörby.
<K350> einand: Vad/hur begärde du ut av google?
<realubot> *MÃ¥nsspn
<realubot> Hm, nu blev jag osäker. Var det Månsson eller Mårtensson som sponsrade Hörby FF. :S
<einand> K350: begärde ut alla positioner dom lagrat om mig denna månaden
<realubot> http://www.martenssons-bil.se/
<realubot> Är det. Glöm det då. :)
<einand> sådant som alla android telefoner sparar om man inte opt-out
<realubot> Den logiken imponerar inte på Sherlock Holmes. :(
<K350> einand: var/hur gör man det. Mailar dom?
<realubot> einand: Var det inte iFÃ¥n som dessutom laddade upp datan till Apple?
<realubot> :)
<einand> K350: loggar in på deras latitude sida
<K350> einand: ah...ska vi se här......
<realubot> einand: Shit. Det är skrämmande. Från Google alltså. Vad är det för tjänst hos Google som sparar allt detta? Är det Android itself alltså?
<realubot> einand: Hur lång tid tillbaka sparar Android datan
<realubot> ?
<einand> realubot: vet inte, är väl i all oändlighet
<realubot> Tek Kazcynski was right. ;)
<realubot> *Ted
<einand> kan iaf hitta loggar till 2009
<einand> Besök:
<einand> 2012-07-14
<einand> 2012-07-06
<einand> 2012-06-24
<einand> 2012-04-25
<einand> 2012-04-21
<einand> 9 läs mer
<einand> I närheten:
<einand> First Hotel G
<einand> X-change Centralstationen
<einand> Forex Bank
<einand> Göteborg Centralstation
<einand> Europca
<einand> står till och med vad jag vart i för affärer
<einand> oroväckande hemskt
<einand> Besök:
<einand> 2012-07-13
<einand> 2012-06-25
<einand> 2011-12-18
<einand> 2011-10-03
<einand> 2011-08-03
<einand> I närheten:
<einand> ExtremeFood Scandinavia AB
<einand> Fontana Di Trevi restaurang
<einand> Comfort Hotel City Center
<einand> Kultur i Väst
<einand> Hotel Riverton AB
<einand> om nu någon vill veta vart jag sover, och äter och kollar på kultur
<K350> einand: latitude var ju rätt läskigt tycker jag. Tur att jag inte har några google vänner"!!!
<K350> realubot: såg du screenbilden?
<einand> K350: det är riktigt läskigt
<einand> kan till och med lista ut vart man jobbar och bor
<einand> snart säger den väl när man gick på toan
<K350> einand: well, nu anävder jag iofs inte google på mobilen. Så det är nog ingen större fara. Men flickvännen gör...hrmf....
<realubot> K350: Nej, jag vågade inte titta.
<realubot> K350: Skojar bara. Jag ska titta.
<K350> realubot: lol
<realubot> einand: Varför lämnar du ut detta till Google? Varför stänger du inte av rapporteringen?
<K350> realubot: einand Hur vet jag att google inte tar egna loggar även om jag stänger platsdelningen?
<einand> K350: det vet du inte
<einand> därför jag betalar för mina tjänster, med skadestånds anspspråks kasul, om dom inte följer avtalet
<realubot> Man ser väl det i nätverkstrafiken? Eller det kanske döljs i annan trafik till Google?
<einand> jobbigt att dekryptera trafiken
<realubot> einand: Ja, visst. Det enda Google behöver är ju planlösningen på din lgh och en tillräckligt precision i mätningen.
<K350> einand: Avtal? Jo de brukar kalla sina villkor för det. Som om det vore någontign ömsesidigt.
<einand> K350: jodå, om du prösjar åtskilliga tusen om året till dom är det rätt så ömsesidigt
<K350> realubot: google vet inte vem einand är såvida han inte talar om det för dem.
<einand> realubot: går faktiskt, jag byggde ett LPS system en gång, dock för en butik
<realubot> Sedan vet dom när, var och hur länge du går på dass. Tar du för lång tid på dig så vet dom att 1. Du drar en tarzan. 2. Du har förstoppning.
<einand> rätt smidigt, man kan avlyssna telefoner hur lätt som helt och använda det för att spåra betendemönster hos enskilda indevider, och dom återkommer till affären
<realubot> K350: Det tar dom ju reda på enkelt. En kvalificerad gissning är ju att snuben häckar i en lya i Härryda. Hitta eller Eniro avslöjar identiteten.
<realubot> Eller så läser Android av Facebook-profilen.
<realubot> Det är seriöst skrämmande att Google vet mer om sådana här saker än man själv vet. Vem kommer ihåg exakt var man var för x år sedan?
<einand> fast, nu häckar jag inte i en länghet i härryda
<einand> Storage
<einand> Current plan: 20 GB for $5.00/year	
<einand> You are using 6.37 GB out of 20 GB(31.85%) of your storage.
<einand> View or modify plan
<einand> där lyckades jag dock blåsa google ;)
<realubot> K350: Vad är Latitude för grej?
<einand> K350: om du tyckte latitude var hemskt, kolla in denna då https://www.google.com/history/?hl=en&authuser=0&ctz=-120
<realubot> Jag vet vad en latitud är. :)
<einand> K350: alla websidor/sökord du vart inne på
<einand> Yesterday
<einand> Searched for timezones	11:51pm
<einand>  
<einand>      	
<einand> The World Clock – Time Zones - timeanddate.com	11:52pm
<K350> einand: Jovisst. Men då måste de sätta minst en en person på jobbet. Den konstnaden tar de inte utna goda skäl. Det går sålees inte att "spåra" en hel befolking. Men en enskild okej. Men det kan polisen också göra ..vid behov..
<einand>  
<einand> Searched for 12+9	11:50pm
<einand>  
<einand> iPhone Development on Windows | Windows... - dragonfiresdk.com	11:43pm
<einand>  
<einand> iPhone Development On Windows – 7 Options - maniacdev.com
<realubot> einand: Vad då inte häckar i Härryda? Du bor ju där?
<einand> realubot: enligt google var jag vara där 18 timmar förra månaden
<einand> vilket mycket väl kan stämma
<realubot> einand: Förra månaden ja. Men förrförra och månaden innan dess.
<einand> var nog ungefär samma
<K350> Avlyssnarnas problem är att det finns för mycket information.  Vill de verkligne veta vilken tid einand gick på toan så måste de bekosta en särskild resurcs för det. Det kan man inte göra på miljoner människor.
<realubot> einand: Haha. Nimis.
<realubot> Så det var därför du strök om kring längst kusten. :)
<realubot> K350: Nej. Men informationen dom har räcker långt. Dessutom har nog inte Google någon annan avsikt än att visa reklam m.m. för einand. Dock så visar ju detta vilken enormt intressant informatioon som Google har OM dom (FBI/CIA) skulle vilja kolla upp einand.
<realubot> T.ex. så vet FBI att einand sannolikt kommer dyka upp på plats C om han åker från plats A via plats B o.s.v.
<realubot> Dom har möjlighet att ligga steget före ...
<einand> en grävling eller räv tog en katt, kommer efter jag dödat det djälvla kräket
<realubot> :|
<realubot> Stackars katt.
<K350> realubot: Nu vet jag inget om googles avsikter. Men oavsett om eller hur långt informationen räcker så måste man ändå avsätta en resurs på jobbet.
<realubot> K350: Jo, men det gör dom ju om det behövs men inte i standardfallet så klart.
<realubot> Utgångsläget är ju guld.
<K350> realubot: Jo, men det är väl fullt rimligt att de ska kunna göra. Frågan blri då snarare vilka lagar i övrigt vi ska ha och hur de ska efterlevas.
<K350> realubot: så vad gillar du mitt mc tema då?:-)
<K350> einand: Vad diggar du mitt mc tema då? - http://ge.tt/9LNiraK/v/0?c
<spacebug-> vad behöver jag göra för att min vanliga user ska kunna mounta diskar/enheter som vanligen root behöver mounta? i /dev/ ser jag att de ägs av root med gruppen disks. Ska jag lägga till min user i den gruppen eller går det grejja med nått annat?
<K350> spacebug-: sudo ?
<K350> c
<spacebug-> K350: vill inte använda det
<K350> spacebug-: Varför då?
<K350> spacebug-: lägg in ett alias i .bashrc om det är mkt att skriva
<realubot> spacebug-: Det finns väl en inställnings i Users & Groups för montering av diskar?
<spacebug-> K350: jo för att jag ska använda den som backup och jag viöll
<spacebug-> inte ha den mountad hela tiden pga risk att sabba det som är på, men jag vill inte behöva skriva in mitt pass om jag tex ska göra ett automatscript som backupar då och då
<K350> spacebug-: ah, ok.
<spacebug-> pmount verkar kunna göra en del
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-17
<spacebug-> nähä.. kanske inte ändå
<realubot> spacebug-: Du kanske kan ändra i sudoers file s att just mount inte kräver sudo? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Remove_Password_Prompt_For_sudo
<realubot> *så att
<K350> spacebug-: Vad diggar du den här då? - http://s3.kkloud.com/gett/9LNiraK/pic01.png.0x675.2g9o2kqhydmfgvivav3tuuk4xp9cnmi.png
<realubot> Typ något åt det här håller: spacebug- ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL men bara för just mount, kanske t.o.m. enbart för montering av en specifik disk?
<realubot> *hållet
<spacebug-> realubot: möjligt
<K350> 5kb/s..rena KaZa hastigheten lol
<einand> så, alla katter är tillbaka
<einand> varför inte göra ett script, med setuid bit
<einand> spacebug-: vad jobbar din rpi med nu?
<spacebug-> tack realubot det funkar bra. Nu har jag bara rättighet att köra exakt kommandot "sudo mount /backup" (och även umount för samma rad) utan pass
<spacebug-> einand: just nu är eggdropen flyttad dit
<spacebug-> nästa steg är att flytta min webserver
<einand> ok
<spacebug-> gör du nått med din?
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad skrev du exakt i sudoers file?
<einand> spacebug-: nä
<einand> spacebug-: funderar på att låta den extraknäcka som 4g router, men får se
<spacebug-> einand: ah ok
<einand> skall sova nu iaf
<spacebug-> realubot: jag la till följande rad:   spacebug        ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/mount /backup, /bin/umount /backup
<spacebug-> natti einand
<realubot> einand: Natti.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad är skillnaden mellan ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: och ALL=NOPASSWD:
<spacebug-> ja du.. om det är att man kan välja om man ska få köra det som en annan grupp
<realubot> root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<realubot> "This line means: The root user can execute from ALL terminals, acting as ALL (any) users, and run ALL (any) command."
<K350> verkar olämpligt
<realubot> spacebug-: Som en annan user, tror jag.
<realubot> spacebug-: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/allow-a-normal-user-to-run-commands-as-root.html
<realubot> spacebug-: Du tillåter dig att köra kommandot från vilken maskin som helst med ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/mount ...
<spacebug-> ja
<realubot> Du skulle kunna skriva: spacebug localhost=NOPASSWD: /bin/mount /backup, /bin/umount /backup
<spacebug-> det inom parentesen är väl (USER:GROUP) dvs om jag kan välja vilka users/groups jag ska få ändra till när jag kör kommandot. Första ALL är ju hosts som jag får köra det från
<spacebug-> men om jag sshar in från ett ställe och vill köra en backup?
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, då måste du ju ha ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/mount ... så klart.
<spacebug-> eller vänta nu hehe
<spacebug-> innan = är ju machine
<spacebug-> varför skulle man kunna ändra det?
<spacebug-> det verkar ju vara om man har en och samma sudoersfil till flera burkar eller?=
<spacebug-> ah LDAP
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har testat Mint 13 med Cinnamon? http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/themes
<ibm> har någon lust att fixa mitt noip så att den startar automatiskt när jag startar om
<ibm> så att jag slipper starta den varje gång
<spacebug-> grejar du fortfarande med det hehe
<spacebug-> vad kör du nu för att starta?
<ibm> noip2
<realubot> ibm: Vi har ju förklarat för dig steg för steg hur du gör så att noip2 startar när systemet startar. Men jag ska söka fram loggen åt dig ...
<ibm> jag har försökt med det där det funkar ändå inte
<ibm> noip2
<ibm> verkar skum
<realubot> Det är nog inget fel på noip2.
<realubot> Det är nog du som aanvänder noip2 fel.
<realubot> Det fungerar ju innan när du hade installerat och testade det så om du bara lägger in så att det startar automatiskt så borde noip2 fungera utmärkt.
<spacebug-> varför installerade du inte ddclient som jag sa?
<spacebug-> klart på 10 sekunder
<ibm> vad är ddclient förnåt
<spacebug-> som noip2
<ibm> du kanske menar dyndns
<spacebug-> jea
<spacebug-> njea
<spacebug-> jag har skrivit precis hur du ska göra men du gjorde det inte så..
<ibm> den kostar
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get install ddclient
<ibm> jag behöver något gratis
<ibm> är den bättre än noip2
<ibm> måste man starta den själv som noip2
<spacebug-> det va nog inte du då kanske
<spacebug-> lägg det bara i rc.local
<spacebug-> om den ska köras som root
<spacebug-> ananrs i crontab om det ska köras som din user
<spacebug-> vilket gör du?
<realubot> ibm: 1. gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<realubot> ibm: 2. Lägg in det här ovanför raden exit 0: /usr/local/bin/noip2
<realubot> ibm: 3. Spara filen (inte Spara som).
<realubot> ibm: 4. Stäng Gedit.
<realubot> Klart!
<ibm> med sudo
<ibm> eller hur
<realubot> spacebug-: noip2 fungerade ju för ibm innan. IP uppdaterades o.s.v. Det enda som saknades var att lägga in kommandot i /etc/rc.local
<realubot> ibm: Utan sudo i /usr/local/bin/noip2
<realubot> Det har jag också sagt till dig klart och tydligt innan ...
<realubot> Det var t.o.m. spacebug- som sa att sudo inte ska vara med eftersom rc.local körs som root.
<realubot> Här är loggan: [04:06] <spacebug-> sudo behövs inte där då allt ändå körs som root
<realubot> Jag svarade: [04:07] <realubot> ibm: Punkt 2 blir då: 2. Lägg in det här ovanför raden exit 0: /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> det funkar ändå inte
<ibm> det står så här logen finns inteibm@ibm-laptop:/$ gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<ibm> Error copying '/home/ibm/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu-2m0uDA': Filen eller katalogen finns inteibm@ibm-laptop:/$
<realubot> Öh?!?
<spacebug-> ibm: du är inte i grafisk miljö?
<ibm> jo det är jag
<ibm> varför frågar du det
<realubot> ibm dök upp precis efter att K350 loggat ut. Det är väl inte du K350 som trollar oss? ;)
<ibm> vadå K350
<ibm> jag är inte K350
<spacebug-> det är nått fel iaf som inte ska ske
<ibm> hur kan man fixa det då
<spacebug-> använd en annan eidor och kör i cli
<spacebug-> editor*
<ibm> annars den startar manuellt utan problem
<ibm> jag fattar inte vad du menar
<ibm> hur gör man det
<spacebug-> starta en terminal
<spacebug-> jag vet inte va du har för editor installerad och om du kan hantera den så det blir lite svårt
<spacebug-> du kan ju iofs använda gedit ändå
<spacebug-> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<ibm> det funkar inte heller
<ibm> det står så häribm@ibm-laptop:/$ sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<ibm> No protocol specified
<ibm> No protocol specified
<ibm> Kan inte öppna display:
<ibm> Kör "gedit --help" för att se en komplett lista över tillgängliga kommandoradsflaggor.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:/$
<spacebug-> ok du har massa fel på sitt system men skit i det :P
<ibm> vadå fel
<spacebug-> ja det ska funka
<ibm> allt grafisk funkar utmärkt
<spacebug-> gött det
<ibm> men den andra programmet du sa är den bättre eller
<ibm> är den också gratis
<realubot> 03:43 < spacebug-> ok du har massa fel på sitt system men skit i det :P
<spacebug-> nä det va inget
<realubot> Ja, skit i det. Det spelar ingen roll. Whatever ...
<realubot> :)
<ibm> jag har inget fel på det grafiska delen så varför ska jag ha det på den text baserade
<realubot> ibm: Ditt system är ju helt fucked up när du inte ens kan öppna texteditorn Gedit. Ominstallera rubbet och få bort alla backdoors som du själv har lagt in och delat ut nyckel/lösenord till samtidigt!
<realubot> ibm: Det är klart att du har ett fel om du inte ens kan öppna Gedit när du är inloggad i Ubuntu Unity.
<spacebug-> du har inte DISPLAY satt och den ska sättas i ett normalt fungerande system
<spacebug-> du kan sätta den själv såklart
<realubot> Och om du inte är inloggad i grafisk miljö - logga ut och in igen i grafisk miljö och använd Gedit.
<spacebug-> export DISPLAY=:0
<spacebug-> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<spacebug-> funkar inte det så ..
<spacebug-> DISPLAY är inte satt tex om du ssh:ar in till burken eller liknande. Startar du gnome-terminal i unity så ska den va satt
<spacebug-> fungerar det ibm?
<realubot> Dum fråga.
<ibm> kan jag använda writer
<ibm> alltså libre office writer
<realubot> ibm: Använd nano, ta det försiktigt, spara och stäng genom att trycka på Ctrl+X när du är klar.
<realubot> ibm: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<realubot> ibm: Gör en backup av rc.local först: sudo cp /etc/rc.local /etc/rc.local.backup
<spacebug-> ibm: varför inte gedit när jag sa det?
<spacebug-> du har inte svarat om det fungerade heller
<ibm> vadå vad menar du gedit funkar inte det sa du
<ibm> nano öppnades vad ska jag lägga till där
<realubot> ibm: Läs 03:49 till 03:51.
<spacebug-> jag ger upp iaf ;)
<realubot> ibm: Vad tror du att du ska lägga till?
<ibm> hur kollar jag tiden
<realubot> ibm: Vad är det du försöker skriva in?
<realubot> ibm: 03:27 < realubot> ibm: 2. Lägg in det här ovanför raden exit 0: /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> är det inte raden jag ska skriva in så att den startar automatisk noip2
<realubot> ibm: Tryck sedan Ctrl+X och svara y/Y på frågan om du vill spara, tryck Enter efteråt.
<ibm> är den då som root
<realubot> ibm: 1. Leta upp raden som har innehållet: exit 0
<realubot> ibm: Skriv på en tom rad under: /usr/local/bin/noip2
<realubot> ibm: Det bar punkt 2. Nu kommer punkt 3 ...
<realubot> ibm: 3. Spara och stäng Nano genom att trycka: tangenten Ctrl och tangenten X.
<realubot> ibm: 4. Svara Y eller y på frågan om du vill spara.
<realubot> ibm: Du editerar filen som root med kommmandot: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<ibm> vänta nu ni säger ovanför och sen säger ni tom rad under
<realubot> ... som jag skrev till dig innan: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<ibm> jag fattar inte ovanför eller under
<realubot> ibm: Det är riktigt. Det ska vara ÖVER. På en tom rad ÖVER exit 0. Fel av mig. Ursäkta.
<ibm> ok
<ibm> är det här helt rätt
<ibm> #!/bin/sh -e
<ibm> #
<ibm> # rc.local
<ibm> #
<ibm> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<ibm> # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
<ibm> # value on error.
<ibm> #
<ibm> # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<ibm> # bits.
<ibm> #
<ibm> # By default this script does nothing.
<ibm> /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> exit 0
<realubot> ibm: Svar: JA
<realubot> ibm: När du har sparat och stänget filen, kontrollera då att den innehåller rätt information med kommandot: less /etc/rc.local
<ibm> nu står det så   GNU nano 2.2.6              Fil: /etc/rc.local                        Ändrad
<ibm> #!/bin/sh -e
<ibm> #
<ibm> # rc.local
<ibm> #
<ibm> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<ibm> # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
<ibm> # value on error.
<realubot> Avsluta programmet less genom att trycka på tangenten Q.
<ibm> #
<ibm> # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<ibm> # bits.
<ibm> #
<ibm> # By default this script does nothing.
<ibm> /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> exit 0
<ibm> Filnamn att skriva: /etc/rc.local
<ibm> ^G Få hjälp         M-D DOS-format      M-A Lägg till       M-B Säkerhetskopiera
<ibm> ^C Avbryt           M-M Mac-format      M-P Infoga
<realubot> Tryck Enter.
<realubot> För att spara ändringen.
<realubot> Eller Y kanske det är.
<realubot> Och sedan Enter.
 * realubot lägger sig och vilar ...
<ibm> ok
<ibm> är det allt är det klart nu
<realubot> ibm: Kontrollera att ändringen är korrekt utförd. Vad får du om du kör det här kommandot: cat /etc/rc.local
<realubot> ibm: Klistra in resultatet här i kanalen.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:/$ cat /etc/rc.local
<ibm> #!/bin/sh -e
<ibm> #
<ibm> # rc.local
<ibm> #
<ibm> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<ibm> # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
<ibm> # value on error.
<ibm> #
<ibm> # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<ibm> # bits.
<ibm> #
<ibm> # By default this script does nothing.
<ibm> /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> exit 0
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:/$
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du om du kör det här kommandot: whereis noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:/$ whereis noip2
<ibm> noip2: /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:/$
<realubot> ibm: Du har gjort rätt. Bra jobbat!
<ibm> ok
<ibm> så då är allt klart
<realubot> Nu borde noip2 starta automatiskt när du startar datorn. Testa genom att starta om datorn och när du har loggat in köra det här kommandot: top -b | grep "noip2"
<realubot> Vad får du då (glöm inte att du måste starta om datorn först)?
<ibm> jag ska inte starta om datorn nu
<ibm> senare
<ibm> jag får se om det funkar senare
<ibm> tusen tack för hjälpen igen
<realubot> ibm: Viist. Du ser om det fungerar om du kör det härkommandot nästa gång du har startat om daton och loggat in: top -b | grep "noip2"
<ibm> ok
<ibm> och den startar som root eller hur
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här nästa gång du startat datorn: top -b -n 1 | grep "noip2"
<realubot> Om du ser en rad som innehåller noip2 så har noip2 startat automatiskt.
<ibm> ok
<realubot> ibm: Ja, den startar som root.
<ibm> tusen tack för hjälpen igen
<realubot> Glöm inte att köra top med -b och -n. Jag skrev bara -b innan. Det är fel.
<realubot> ibm: Det är lugnt. Det blir spännande att se om det fungerar ...
<realubot> Lycka till.
<ibm> tack ännu en gång
<ibm> jag hoppas att den ska funka
<realubot> Det märker vi. Det borde helt klart fungera eftersom det fungerar när du kör noip2 manuellt.
<realubot> Men, men, vi får se ...
 * realubot lägger sig och vilar igen.
<ibm> ok
<ibm> godnatt
<ibm> är personen som sa till mig om soapcast här jag kommer inte ihåg vem det var
<ibm> det ska vara nåt som typ dreambox och web tv
<ibm> har någon nån länk
<ibm> för soapcast jag är osäker på hur det stavas vet någon det
<ibm> är personen som sa till mig om soapcast här jag kommer inte ihåg vem det var
<ibm> det ska vara nåt som typ dreambox och web tv
<ibm> har någon nån länk
<ibm> för soapcast jag är osäker på hur det stavas vet någon det
<ibm> är personen som sa till mig om soapcast här jag kommer inte ihåg vem det var
<ibm> det ska vara nåt som typ dreambox och web tv
<ibm> har någon nån länk
<ibm> för soapcast jag är osäker på hur det stavas vet någon det
<Screedo> God morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<phnom> Morrn
 * Haffe skickar in en arg mink i kanalen.
<Barre> aj
<gecko> Äntligen så är vi på plats i nya bostaden. Nu är det bara resten kvar
<gecko> Men nätet är igång iaf :)
<Screedo> hehe
<larsemil> Barre: PONG!
<amelia> orrn!
<coffe> hej alla
<larsemil> orrn amelia!
<coffe> :)
<Barre> orrn orrn amelia
<Barre> coffe, larsemil : remote management av PM (förutom web-ui), möjligt?
<Barre> jag har förstått att pm inte använder sig av libvirt, vilket gör virsh oanvändbart, och istället har qm som cli, men går det att köra remote?
<Barre> men va tyst det är
<coffe> Barre,  cli ?  qm * vmid fixar biffen
<Barre> jo, men kan jag verkligen installera qm på en remote desktop och administrera PM från den coffe? som jag kan med exempelvis virsh. Jag ser inte någon konfiguration för att ställa in vilka/vilken server qm skall ansluta sig till
<coffe> Barre, ahh du menar så .. nej de vet jag inte..  det är nog webguid då du får anv .
<coffe> Barre,  behöver du mer en web ?
<Barre> coffe: jag tycker det oftast är enklare och snabbare att köra cli, men jag får ssh:a in i clustret istället
<coffe> Barre,  ja , dock är vissa saker enklare göra i web än cli
<coffe> Barre,  tror jag fått koll på mitt ipv6 nät nu ialf.
<Barre> kul. hoppas du antecknar, för om några veckor är det jag som kommer sätta igång med det =)
<coffe> Barre,  klart jag har , i minnet :) var inte alls så svårt.
<coffe> Barre,  ofta telenor dyker upp som problem på swedroid ..
<Barre> mmm.. de suger
<Screedo> varför suger telenor?
<Barre> för att de är så långsamma i sin response på support i kombination med att det inte fungerar som utlovat och jag måste ha kontakt med supporten. Om man har långsam och trög support så bör man ha en bra tjänst så man slipper kontakta dem =)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> kan väl säga att Telia är i samma klass som comviq/tele 2 hos oss, de suger riktigt rejält, urkass täckning, blippar pjongar etc. i nätet. Så frågan är vilken leverantör som är bra egentligen, är nog väldigt platsberoende.
<Barre> kan vara så
<coffe> telenors kundtjänst är ialf trevliga. .  dom ringde precis
<Barre> ohh.. grattis
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> någon av er som använder en vpn tjänst?
<coffe> inte just nu
<Screedo> vilken använder ni er av om ni använder? kör den den direkt i routern eller på specifik maskin?
<coffe> jag har bara gjort egna , anv för internruting mellan kontoren
<Screedo> ok
<Barre> andol: om du har lust och tid, kan du inte beskriva varför modulerna ligger i underkataloger (jag antar för att man skall ange dem modul:komponent i sitt manifest). Skulle gärna förstå detta innan jag börjar hacka på allvar
<coffe> undrar hur ni andra löst det med ipv6, om ni get alla fasta addresser  eller om ni får era klienter registrera sig i någon dns .
<Barre> andol: glöm det, jag hittade en bra dokumentation
<coffe> Barre,  dela med dig .
<realubot> Jag tycker att Unity i 12.04 har fått sig ett lyft. Det känns som om man har jobbat på detlajerna. Det är nog första gången jag känner att Ubuntu är ganska snyggt.
<realubot> Eller så har jag blivit miljöskadad av Lubuntu ...
<coffe> jag står inte ut med unity ,, gnome 3 gäller för mig .
<realubot> Unity 2d är ju t.o.m. användbart efter att ha använt hacket för att minska storleken på ikonerna. Nu ser Launchern inte ut att komma från BR Leksaker längre.
<realubot> coffe: Okej. Jag har aldrig testat Gnome Shell.
<coffe> realubot,  jag föredrar det , med några plugins så är det nästan perfekt efter vad jag behöver.
<Screedo> hmm, vad är det för fasoner som freenode har börjat med, om man använder en VPN så måste man ansluta med SALS till freenode.
<Screedo> SALS*
<Barre> coffe: http://docs.puppetlabs.com/puppet/2.7/reference/modules_fundamentals.html
<realubot> coffe: Ok, jag har aktiverat 3d video acceleration i vbox nu så det blir till att leka lite med Gnome Shell en vacker dag. Gnome Shell sabbar inte Unity fortfarande va?
<realubot> Förr så sabbade man ju Unity om man installerade Gnome Shell.
<coffe> realubot,  i 12.04 så är det med i vanliga repo så nej de ska de inte göra
<realubot> coffe: JAg tänkte så också. Det finns ju med i repot.
<spacebug-> morrn
<Screedo> morgon
<larsemil> realubot: det finns en sak emd unity som jag har väldigt svårt för. om man ska leta upp ett program som man inte vet vad det heter så finns det inget smidigt sätt.
<realubot> Om man vill jobba som nyhetstextare på svt så ska man "kunna använda specialtangentbordet Velotype/Veyboard och skriva minst 500 tecken per minut"
<realubot> larsemil: Sant.
<larsemil> jag tycker unity och gnome shell är "broken by design"
<larsemil> men jag vet inte vilket alternativ som är bättre.
<larsemil> brukar ge kde några dagar per år innan jag kastar ut det igen
<realubot> larsemil: I Gnome Shell finns ju en traditionell meny i högerkanten.
<realubot> För att hitta program.
<realubot> larsemil: Cinnamon?
<realubot> larsemil: Vad kör du med nu då om du inte gillar Gnome 3 eller KDE?
<realubot> larsemil: Lubuntu (LXDE) är väldigt likt Gnome 2 faktiskt.
 * Barre är sjukt nöjd med tmux
<realubot> Barre: Varför inte Screen?
<Barre> realubot: för att jag kört screen så många år. Tänkte testa något annat och blev glatt överaskad
<realubot> Barre: Vad är det som är så bra med tmux jämfört med Screen då?
<Barre> realubot: tycker det är betydligt enklare att få den att fungera som jag vill och den känns rappare
<larsemil> realubot: jag kör unity.
<larsemil> realubot: jag har de fyra program jag behöver öppna hela tiden
<K350> hepp
<larsemil> happ
<Barre> hepp
<coobra> happ
<Screedo> hur låter jag en användare få läsrättigheter på en mapp som ägs av en annan användare? via terminalen. har kolalt chmod osv. men verkar inte få det att fungera :S
 * Barre smyger iväg, lite små rädd över hur långt och komplicerat svaret kommer bli :|
<larsemil> Screedo: bara en användare? eller alla användare?
<Screedo> en användare
<Screedo> användaren till min media spelare skall få läs rättigheter på min media mapp
<Screedo> har skapat användaren, den kommer inte åt mappen, får logon fail.
<Screedo> eftersom jag har window datorer i samma nätverk har jag installerat samba, ser att gruppen sambashares är gruppen för den mappen, så det borde väl räcka att lägga till användaren i gruppen sambashares?
<coffe> Screedo,  om du ska ansluta till det via samba .. så skulle jag göra den anv .. men knuta accessen i smb.conf till din anv ..   men glöm då inte låsa den till enbart media folder annars kan den smb usr läsa allt
<Screedo> är en xtreamer mediapselare som skall få tillgång till min mapp. den är linux baserad.
<coffe> men du vill anv en annan user ?
<coffe> jag hade gjort en smb users som har läs rättigheter..  bara delat läsmappen .. och tvingat user i share att vara din unix users
<coffe> Screedo,  -> http://pastebin.com/k2eyccd7
<Screedo> tackar, har fått det att fungera nu, men en liten fråga, var sparas alla users? i vilken fil och var kan jag hitta den?
<Haffe> Hur menar du?
<Haffe> Vilka användare du har på systemet kan du enklast kolla i /etc/shadow
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> det jag menar är när jag gör an eadduser så måste den ju sparas i någon fil.
<coffe> det är i passwd .. men samba har sin egna DB över anv .
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> fann den
<coffe> smbpasswd anv du för lägga in users där ..
<nighter> coffe ditt nick är scary, den första jag lärde känna på irc för över 20 år sen hette coffé ( med apostrof ) på irc, han är död nu, knarkade ihjäl sig. Känns väldigt wierd varje gång du skriver. Men det är offtopic och vi kan släppa det nu! :P
<coffe> nighter, jag har nog iofs ircat så länge.. men knark e inte min grej ..
<nighter> ok, men du har väl aldrig haft
<nighter> apostrof på ditt nick.
<nighter> vi vet säkert att han gick bort endå så.
<coffe> nej de har jag aldrig haft... han svor säkert för jag  hade coffe :P
<nighter> aha kan varit därför. Aldrig reflekterat över varför han hade apostrof.
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/valve-confirm-steam-left-4-dead-2-coming-to-ubuntu
<Ezim> nu verkar steam för linux på allvar komma
<Ezim> riktigt bra för er alla spelnördar som dualbootar :). ni slipper det.
<einand> Ezim: kommer nog behöva dualboota ett tag till, då spelen i sig inte kommer komma i en handvändning
<Haffe> Ezim: Bara för att steamklienten kommer till linux så betyder inte det att spelen kommer till linux.
<Haffe> Vad jag vet är inte steam en massa magiska plattformsoberoende APIer.
<scorn> Sen är det väl bara valve titlar dom kommer porta till linux?  Alla andra spel som ligger på steam är det ju upp till dom som utvecklar dom att porta till linux.
<einand> japp, men är ett startskott iaf
<coffe> *håller tummarna*
<einand> dock kommer förhoppningsvis alla gamla dosbox spel portas till linux
<einand> sedan undrar jag, om jag måste köpa alla spel igen
<scorn> Låter väldigt konstigt om man skulle vara tvungen att köpa spelen igen.
<coffe> Barre,  larsemil  har nu JB på min s1
<einand> scorn: tja, musik industrin har det ju så
<einand> coffe: vad är JS och vad är s1?
<coffe> einand,  jelly bean , version av android, s1 samsung galaxy s 1
<einand> aha
<einand> hur blir jeely bean js?
<coffe> einand,  de vet jag inte.. antar du läste fel
<einand> urk andra gången
<einand> jo, gjorde så
<einand> skall nog sluta läsa i solen
<Barre> coffe: officiella versionen?
<Ezim> Haffe: ni har kanske rätt, men jag tror ändå spelen slutändan kommer portas. varför annars en steamklient om inte spel ska portas?
<KepX> vilket är den bästa kompressorn eller vad det kallas nu igen.
<KepX> till linux
<Ezim> KepX: menar du för komprimera filer?
<KepX> aa
<Ezim> KepX: vad kör du för något?
<Ezim> dvs skrivbordsmiljö
<KepX> MATE
<Ezim> KepX: ja då är det väl den som kommer med från gnome file-roller. du behöver bara installera paket för komprimera/extrahera filer
<Ezim> KepX: mate kan dock ha annat namn för file-roller
<KepX> förstår inte vad du menar
<Ezim> om du kör linuxmint brukar den normalt komma med alla paket för "out of box" upplevelse
<KepX> ok
<Ezim> KepX: mate är en fork av gnome 2. så mate forkar/byter namn på gnome 2 paketen för det ska lira med mate.
<KepX> vilken är bäst att använda tar, 7z osv?
<Ezim> KepX: du kan ju installera 7z
<defektz> Ezim: vad gör du?
<defektz> älska yeahconsole. :)
<andol> Barre: När får vi se din receptsamling då?
<einand> Kimmen: jag gillar 7z bäst
<einand> menar KepX
<Barre> andol: så snart jag har hackat klar =)
<andol> Barre: Tänkt köra med eller utan master?
<Barre> andol: med master och puppet-dashboard
<andol> Barre: Jo, att få rapportering är väl nästan en utav de stora vinsterna med att använda en puppetmaster.
<Barre> mm
<Barre> jag som har en så "ofantligt stor" miljö känner att det är av yttersta vikt =)
<andol> Barre: Nej, men eftersom man kan så är det alltid lite lockande att göra Rätt likväl :)
<coffe> Barre,  kommer nog aldrig komma någon till s1
<Barre> andol: precis, och en hemma-linux-miljö är lite som lego. Sjukt kul att bygga, inte så roligt när allt fungerar och är stabilt.
<Barre> coffe: misstänkte det, jag läste först s3 och inte s1. det var nog lite önsketänkande
<coffe> Barre,  senaste nytt är att s3 är snart klar.
<Barre> spännande
<Barre> andol: du kör inte master eller?
<Barre> jo... det gör du...
<andol> Barre: För mina privata maskiner så kör jag inte Master.
<Barre> andol: har du lust att prata lite om dun puppet-modul? Den verkar vara "onödigt" "komplicerad"..
<Barre> emligt mina novisa ögon
<Barre> s/m/n/
<andol> Barre: Tja, grejjen är väl att den försöker lösa ett väldigt specifikt problem, på kanske inte rätt sätt.
<Barre> andol: ahh =)
<andol> Barre: Vill 1) distribuera hemlighten 2) Ha en central punkt klienterna hämtar från 3) Vill slippa driva den punkten själv, och vill då även inte behöva lita på den.
<andol> s/hemligheten/hemligheter/
<Barre> så du gör så här (om jag förstår det rätt), du har dina moduler i git och ditribuerar dessa till dina datorer och har ett cronjob för att köra update på klienterna?
<andol> Barre: Har du tittat på Makefilen?
<Barre> andol: nope, men känner nu att jag kanske borde gjort det =)
<Barre> andol: kollat i Makefilen och "swosh" lät det när det som stod där i passerade mitt oinvigna medvetande... men tack för kaffet
<Barre> =)
<andol> Barre: Kontentan är väl att utöver det som ligger i git så har jag även lokalt en folder som heter ./secrets/, med underkataloger per nod. Vad Makefilen sedan gör är att den bygger ihop gpg-krypterade tarball, med individual gpg-nycklar per maskin, vilken sedan laddas upp till en webbserver.
<andol> Barre: De cronjob jag har körandes på servernan pollar sedan webbservern efter uppdatering (genom att titta på ETag:en), samt laddar ner, verifierar och extraherar vid behov.
<Barre> andol: snyggt
<delhage> såååå, vad ska man käka nu då?
<coobra> kvarg
<scorn> delhage: Köttbullar och makaroner slinker alltid ner lätt
<maxjezy> jag friterade lite pommes, i stekpannan
<maxjezy> nomnom
<delhage> tack tack, men nej tack ;)
<ibm> mitt noip har slutat att funka vet någon hur jag kan fixa den
<ibm> jag har installations mappen kvar
<ibm> jag har installations mappen på skrivbordet
<ibm> den vägrar att starta alltså noip
<maxjezy> kan någon hjälpa mig med en grej
<Ezim> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.453773/stor-undersokning-8-av-10-svenskar-ar-it-brottslingar
<maxjezy> jo de är så här att jag försöker installera en deb fil
<maxjezy> makehuman
<maxjezy> men den vill ha pyton2.6
<maxjezy> hur löser jag det
<maxjezy> vet ej vilken version jag kör nu
<Ezim> maxjezy: vilken python version kommer ubuntu med?
<Ezim> maxjezy: sök mha :) synaptic kanske?
<maxjezy> 2.7.3
<Ezim> maxjezy: ja, då är makehuman inte kombatibel med senare python och det är inget att göra. om du inte kontaktar utvecklaren för nyare paket eller försöker dig på bygga själv. :)
<maxjezy> gah
<maxjezy> vilken python kommer ubuntu med då?
<maxjezy> jag kör cinnamon
<maxjezy> testar exe filen istället
<maxjezy> haha, stiligt
<maxjezy> den funkar
<maxjezy> linux är verkligen framåt/bakåt kompatibelt
<Ezim> maxjezy: makehuman låter mysko.. :)
<maxjezy> Ezim: det är ett program för att göra människor
<maxjezy> skyltdockor
<maxjezy> som man sedan kan skriva ut i 3d printer
<Ezim> coolt
<Ezim> nördigt
<Ezim> har du länk
<ibm> mitt noip har slutat att funka vet någon hur jag kan fixa den
<ibm> jag har installations mappen kvar
<ibm> jag har installations mappen på skrivbordet
<ibm> den vägrar att starta alltså noip
<Ezim> maxjezy: om den är något att ha så portar jag den till mageia :)
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> http://www.makehuman.org/
<Ezim> maxjezy: gick in på sidan. dock kan jag inte sådant. du får testa och hojta till om du tycker det är bra program.
<maxjezy> jo ja har kört det ett par år
<Ezim> maxjezy: så den är bra?
<maxjezy> jo, riktigt bra faktiskt, synd bara att programmet är segt att använda
<maxjezy> känns som det är en massa konstig kod
<Ezim> maxjezy: okej tack för infot.. får sitta med den en dag för porta till mageia
 * spacebug- har precis provat lite med GPIO:n på RPi:n. Kunde sätta en pinne on/off :)
<spacebug-> ska nog dock vänta med mer sånt där tills jag får min andra RPi om den skulle pajja. Den är ju även nu mera min server hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) i farten ser jag
<spacebug-> hehe måste ju prova lite
<ibm> mitt noip har slutat att funka vet någon hur jag kan fixa den
<ibm> jag har installations mappen kvar
<ibm> jag har installations mappen på skrivbordet
<ibm> den vägrar att starta alltså noip
<Ezim> spacebug-: helt rätt
<spacebug-> ibm måste ju trolla
<Ezim> spacebug-: varför tror du jag satt honom på ignore?
<Ezim> tror det är samma nöt som Peyam
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-: peyam/ibm är de enda jag satt ignore på
<maxjezy> vad heter denna nokia telefon http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=35030
<Ezim> maxjezy: nokia hardcore :P
 * Ezim hojtar på http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0ZpieQVJGs
<Ezim> min favorit turk sirri sürreya önder
<Ezim> :) älskar honom
<Ezim> glömde lägga till hojtar på: K350 :)
<spacebug-> vad va det Ezim ?
<spacebug-> fattade nada
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) en turkiska socialist som skäller ut den turkiska diktatur-regimen
 * Ezim blev för politisk.. back to linux: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0MjA
<maxjezy> turk på burk smakar urk
<Ezim> maxjezy: haha.
<Ezim> happy birthday slackware :)
<maxjezy> http://www.loka.nu/#/start
<Ezim> coolt märkte att mageia har 3 kärnor i sitt repo
<maxjezy> hur har de fått texten så sned
<maxjezy> långa bryggan texten
<maxjezy> för det är ju text och inte bild
<Ezim> kernel-linus/kernel-source (för de som vill köra vanilla)
<Ezim> kernel-tmb för de som vill ha patchar som gör att burken blir superb responsive
<Ezim> och en vanlig kernel
<defektz> najs
<Ezim> defektz: jepp.. så beroende på krav man har så kan man välja den som passar en
<Ezim> vill man ha snabb och rapp system så är kernel-tmb föredra.. vilket man i buntu måste själv kompilera (även om det är skoj, dock tidskrävande)
<Ezim> samt kernel vanilla måste man installera utanför repot i buntu
<defektz> jag kör liquorix just nu. fått för mig att den e bra som desktop.
<Ezim> defektz: det är den också.
<defektz> hittade en bok. cfi-sv i debians repos.. html bok.
<Ezim> hmm bevisats ubuntu.se jävla skämtsida.. det är öppet skriva om windows där och lovorda
<Ezim> skriver man om någon dist som moderatorerna inte gillar
<Ezim> låses dom och man är ej välkomna.. fånar är dom
<defektz> taskigt
<defektz> ubuntu är inte så jävla häftigt.
<defektz> däremot är jag det.
<defektz> film ses
<Ezim> defektz: jag har inget problem om de propagerade för ubuntu, ubuntu.se hökarna är större windows fånar än alltomwindows
<Ezim> defektz: dom är nog större anti-ubuntu än pro
<Ezim> defektz: blanda inte ihop med ubuntu-se.org. som är ljusår bättre än ubuntu.se.
<Ezim> http://ubuntu.se/threads/21559-Mageia-och-Mint-installationer/page3
<maxjezy> bäst är ju om man inte för något krig mot windows eller mac öht
<maxjezy> många här kan svar på windows relaterade frågor men vågar inte ställa de för hetsjakten som kan komma igång
<maxjezy> vågar inte svara ska det stå
<Ezim> hmm typisk rune.k så ska han modda mina inlägg och de som ej passar hökarna tas bort
<Ezim> då jag inte ens bryter mot några forum-regler utan besvarar deras användare
<andol> Ezim: Har du inte klagat färdigt på ubuntu.se nu? Trivs du inte där är det väl lättast att hålla dig därifrån, istället för att sitta här och gnälla?
<maxjezy> upp med näven nu allesammans, vi gillar väl olika?
<Ezim> andol: nej jag har inte klagat färdigt. då jag besvarar medlemmar där och bryter inte mot några regler.
<maxjezy> windows, mac, linux, alla är välkommna!
<Ezim> andol: jag bad dom ta bort mitt konto, men dom vägrar. då får dom finna sig med att jag faktiskt då och då tittar in för besvara frågor som intresserar mig.
<Ezim> maxjezy: ja, helt okej gilla olika och helt okej köra det som passar en.
<maxjezy> Ezim: glädjer mig att höra från dig :)
<andol> Ezim: Nu låter du ju mest medvetet trots. Oavsett vad man tycker om hur de moderar sin sajt så är det trots allt deras sajt, och det tycker jag att man ska respektera.
<andol> s/trots/trotsig/
<Ezim> andol: okej för att det är deras sajt så kan dom modda hur dom vill? vad har man då forums regler för? gäller det bara somliga eller råkar det vara för troll som rune.k inte gillar mig man får utstå särbehandlingen?
<Ezim> maxjezy: jag tycker fortfarande du är bra löjlig. vad som hänt med dig senaste halvåret förstår jag inte. du börjar nästan trolla lika ofta som ibm och peyam. ingen har väl tagit ifrån dig rätten gilla windows eller köra.
<andol> Ezim: Givet att det är som du beskriver så låter det som om det missköter sin sajt. Likväl så är det deras sajt att (mis)sköta som de vill.
<maxjezy> Ezim: jag trollar verkligen inte
<maxjezy> jag kanske säger att windows är lika bra som linux eller bättre ibland
<maxjezy> och det står jag ju för
<Ezim> andol: du har en poäng. dock kommer medlemmar i kläm då jag faktiskt besvarar medlemmar, då jag sitter inne med svaren de frågar efter. nåja, du har nog rätt, bäst låta bli den helt och hållet.
<maxjezy> kan förstå att de låter som trolleri i en linuxkanal men.
<Ezim> maxjezy: nej det är inte trolleri att du tycker windows är lika bra eller bättre än linux. dock dina kommentarer här är inte av den sorten. jag har tidigare påpekat hur less man blir på dina kommentarer. jag känner inte ens igen dina tidigare skrifter/kommentarer.
<maxjezy> Ezim: då förstår jag inte vad du menar jag trollar. kan du ge mig ett exempel på en trollig situatuion?
<Ezim> vette fasen maxjezy du har gjort 180 % vändning jämfört med hur man lärde känna dig i början
<andol> Ezim: Om inte annat tror jag det är hälsommar för ditt blodtryck att hålla dig därifrån :-)
<maxjezy> är det någon annan än Ezim som tycker att jag ändrats?
<Barre> kanske fortsätta trolleri diskussionen i pm, tackar.
<Ezim> maxjezy: snälla be mig inte kolla igenom gamla loggar för visa min ståndpunkt, om du själv inte insett det. kommer inte gamla loggar ändra din ståndpunkt.
<Ezim> andol: +1 :)
<maxjezy> Ezim: tänkte mer att du kunde ge mig ett exempel, lite huxflux utan loggar
<maxjezy> ungefärligt
<maxjezy> vad jag kan tänkas trolla
<maxjezy> Barre: PM is gay
<Ezim> maxjezy: linux är sämst
<Ezim> bla bla bla
<Ezim> ska installera windows bla bla bla
<maxjezy> Ezim: ja men det är ju för att jag är frustrerad
<maxjezy> när saker inte funkat för mig i mitt arbete
<maxjezy> jag kan tycka min damsugare är sämst men ja använder den endå för ibland känns sopp-borsten buggig
<Barre> maxjezy: jag ber snällt för 1) du/ni fyller mina loggar med skräp. 2) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<maxjezy> om det hade varit ombytta roller, linux kostat pengar och windows varit gratis. vad hade ni valt?
<Barre> punkt 6 närmare bestämt, s/trevliga/otrevliga/
<Ezim> maxjezy: ja, man blir trött på läsa dina kommentarer då du inte alltid skriver för du frustrerad, ibland är du bara ute efter skapa "stämning".
<maxjezy> Ezim: min frustration kan ligga kvar ett par dagar, nu har jag varit skitfrustrerad över bytet till cinnamon men orkar inte göra en ny install för det tar sån tid och kraft
<maxjezy> just det här med python osv
<maxjezy> tycker det är underligt att inte nyare python synkar mot de gamla
<maxjezy> så även gamla program spinner vidare.
<maxjezy> programmet funkar ju tom i wine
<Ezim> maxjezy: vad ska ubuntu göra när programmet du vill använder python version som ej finns i förrådet?
<maxjezy> Ezim: det jag menar va, ett windowsprogram funkar bättre än linuxprogrammet
<maxjezy> i linux
<maxjezy> borde vara tvärtom.
<maxjezy> aja, jag är glad att jag kom på ideen att testa wine
<maxjezy> för det sparade mig massa tid
<Ezim> maxjezy: kör då gentoo.. om du vill att allt ska fungera utan tjafs
<maxjezy> nu är det fortfarande problem med den där exe i panelen
<Ezim> då kan du själv bestämma vad du vill uppdatera osv
<maxjezy> flashgrejen
<Ezim> ubuntu är 1 binär dist med sina styrkor och brister
<maxjezy> Ezim: en annan grej du kanske kommer ihåg mig påpeka som negativ är ubuntu-se.org sidan och dess löften
<maxjezy> som är ord, men i praktiken varit bullshit
<maxjezy> min kritik har varit befogad, kanske inte mot er men mot ubuntu
<Ezim> maxjezy: vilka saker är bullshit i ubuntu-se.org? vore det inte för ubuntu-se.org har jag givit helt hoppet om linux i sverige
<maxjezy> "Här kan du ladda ner Ubuntu kostnadsfritt. Ubuntu är ett operativsystem som är perfekt för bärbara, skrivbords- och serverdatorer. Systemet innehåller alla program som du kan tänkas behöva. Oavsett om du använder det hemma, i skolan eller på jobbet finns alternativen här för dig.    "
<Ezim> maxjezy: jag är själv kritisk mot mycket inom ubuntu och ubuntu som dist. dock sprider jag inte fud.
<maxjezy> mer exakt "Systemet innehåller alla program som du kan tänkas behöva"
<maxjezy> den raden vill jag att man stryker!
<maxjezy> för det är ju ren lögn
<Ezim> maxjezy: bra då kontakter du de som har hand om drupalen och annat. jag bryr mig bara om support-relaterade frågor.
<K350> Ezim: uh, vadå hojtar?
<Ezim> K350: :) la upp en tube klipp.
<K350> Ezim: Vad gillar du mitt mc tema (har tmux med splitscreen och irsi där på bildne också ) : http://ge.tt/9LNiraK/v/0?c
<Ezim> K350: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJP3anH0E_w
<maxjezy> Ezim: hur kontaktar man ubuntu-se.org
<Ezim> han är så skön :)
<maxjezy> de skyltar inte speciellt mycket med kontakt
<Ezim> maxjezy: ja, du kan ju skapa konto hos ubuntu-se.org och ställa frågan i deras loco sektion.
<K350> Ezim: lol..en osannolik kombo
<maxjezy> omständig kontakt metod
<maxjezy> finns det ingen här som kan föra fram min kritik
<maxjezy> som har konto på sidan
<maxjezy> hälsa från mig
<Ezim> K350: ska ta en titt på bilden, du har blivit fan av ge.tt ser jag :).. snygg nörd bild
<K350> Ezim: inget ljud ..min ff eller klippet som saknar?
<Ezim> maxjezy: ingen aning.. Nafallo kanske?
<maxjezy> Nafallo: kan du föra fram min kritik tro?
<Ezim> K350: du kanske stängt av ljudet :) för här fungerar det.
<K350> Ezim: Det är realubot som lurat mig dit
<Ezim> K350: haha nörderiet?
<K350> andol: Absolut nörd!
<Ezim> K350: :)...
<Ezim> K350: sök på tuben sırrı süreyya önder :)...
<Haffe> Bönder.
<Barre> maxjezy: http://ubuntu-se.org -> Om gemenskapen -> klicka på kontaktperson -> LocoTeamList -> scrolla ner till Ubuntu Loco Sweden Team och klicka på den och då hamnar du här : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-se
<K350> Ezim: Mm..bakalim
<Ezim> K350: :) älskar honom... finns inte skönare person i parlamentet..
<maxjezy> Barre: tackar så hjärtligt!
<maxjezy> HakanS och Pontus de jag söker dvs!
<Barre> Ezim, maxjezy: Nafallo är inte rätt person att ta upp sådana ärenden med =)
<Ezim> maxjezy: Barre är en skön typ, lite för nördig av sig, men jag har överseende.. :P
<maxjezy> nej Nafallo har väl övergett det sjunkande skeppet längesedan
<K350> Ezim: Ska kolla...just nu stör ja gmig på alla dessa 458 tusne Galatasaray fans på min FB :-p
<Barre> maxjezy: du låter bitter, det är inte bra för själen.
<Ezim> haha K350 är ej så förtjust i turkisk fotboll...
<K350> Ezim: Det brann som bekant i Besiktas idag. Så de gör sig lustiga över att de tär mitt lag och dränke rmgi i dåliga skämt
<K350> Ezim: GÃ¥r inte att undivka fotboll i turkiet..oavsett vad man gillar det
<Ezim> K350: så du är besiktas fan? okej det förklarar nog varför du är normal :) turk.
<Ezim> K350: jag är fotbolls-tokig, det är inte så jag ej kan turkisk fotboll, ogillar bara turkisk fotboll, precis som mycket annat med den diktaturen :).
<K350> Ezim: lol ..det finns ju i princip bara tre lag där..de andra två känner du..vem fn håller på trabzon? lol
<Ezim> K350: jag gillar besiktas ultras grupp :).
<Ezim> K350: som liten var trabzon mitt andra heja-lag i turkiet, bara för lazer inte är turkar :)...
<Ezim> K350: diyarbekirspor var okej förr, men nu är klubben sk-t rakt av..
<Ezim> sålt sin själ
<maxjezy> Barre: tänk dig själv, en bil som bara strular.
<maxjezy> så upplever jag min tid med datorn
<K350> Ezim: Har dom ett lag i Diarbakir?
<Ezim> därför bryr jag mig inte om "turkisk" fotboll.. dock gillar jag turkiska kommentarer som är ljusår bättre än svenska
<Ezim> K350: jepp det har dom.
<Barre> maxjezy: byt bil, den blir inte bättre av att vara bitter. Vare sig för dig eller de "mekaniker" som gillar att meka.
<Ezim> K350: gissa varför jag gillar besiktas ultras :). får se hur påläst du är om besiktas.. :P
<Ezim> Barre: ser du fram emot kärnan 3.5 :)?
<K350> Ezim: Förra året, tror jag det var. Stormade ett gäng missnöjda suporters in på TRTs sportsänding -. i direktsänding. Uh..vad jag garvade..såg du det?
<Ezim> K350: nee. jag bojkottar trt :).
<Barre> Ezim: det finns några guldklimpar jag gärna vill köra. Men vågar inte köra dessa riktigt än (är lite för feg =))
<K350> Ezim: Tror det var efter någn match i Izmir
<Ezim> Barre: 3.5 är fortfarande rc, så det är ju inte fegt.. själv kör jag med 3.4.4 blir nog 3.5 när den blir stabilt.. då kan jag jävlas med philip5 ännu mer..:P
<K350> Ezim: Vadå, du läser väl Hurriet ..
<Ezim> K350: jepp jag läser medier.. dock brukar inte sport vara det jag läser
<Ezim> K350: det har jag andra medier till.. :)
<K350> Ezim: går inte att  undvika i turkiska tidningar :-)
<Ezim> K350: du har ej svarat på min fråga ännu. varför gillar jag besiktas ultras? :)
<Barre> Ezim: själv kör jag 2.6.32  :)
<Ezim> Barre: ja, då är du feg.. :P
<Barre> Ezim: är rädd om min data. Festina lente vettu
<Ezim> K350: jag brukar faktiskt bara läsa krönikor av krönikörer jag gillar och nyheter...
<Barre> Ezim: kommer köra in några 3.5 i min virtuella miljö om jag har ork, lust och tid i slutet av sommaren
<Ezim> Barre: 2.6.* är ju stenåldern.. tidigare än lucid? :)
<Barre> Ezim: debian stable
<Ezim> Barre: bra grejer.. då förlåter jag dig :)
<Ezim> Barre: :) har ej hjärta vara hård mot papa debian
<Barre> hahaha
<Ezim> Barre: :)
 * Ezim väntar på K350 :).. du får googla...
<Barre> andol: kör du några färdiga nerladdade moduler?
<Ezim> Barre: du kör bara server?
<K350> Ezim: inte en susning...färgeran antaligen
<Barre> Ezim: jupps, som det ser ut nu så  gör jag det. Har några bärbara jag vill installera desktop på, men jag har mina två osx burkar som fungerar förvånansvärt bra mot mitt arbete (som iannat fall tvingar mig till windows XP).
<Barre> så valet mellan osx och win så väljer vag osx vilken dag på året som helst
<Barre> s/vag/jag/
<Ezim> K350: nee...
<Ezim> K350: du har fått svaret via pm :).
<Ezim> Barre: I see.. ja.. tur att man inte kan något om servrar
<swecarp> Ezim:  då hadde du fått fixa det hos mig
<Barre> Ezim: sjukt roligt, har en onödigt stor miljö hemma som jag försöker få att gå så snabbt och smidigt som möjligt på att göra... ja... ingenting egentligen =)
<Barre> men kl är det
<andol> Barre: Nej, men tror att jag vid något tillfälle ha tjuvkikat på några.
<andol> Barre: Något färdiga moduler verkar vara bättre på är att vara inställningsbara direkt på nod-defintionen, etc. Å andra sidan, gör man något enkelt för ett fåtal maskiner upplevde jag det nästan lättare att skriva sina egna specialanpassade recept.
<Barre> andol: jag har suttit ikväll och kört en färdig apt-modul, men bestämt mig för att inte använda den utan istället bygga en själv. av två anledningar. 1) man får det precis som man vill 2) det är roligare
<andol> Barre: Ett förslag vad gäller att lägga till extra repon, dumpa hellre extra nyckelringar under /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ än att hålla på och manipulera med kommandot apt-key.
<coffe> Barre,  kör du en apt-cache ? då du har så många maskiner ?
<Barre> andol: tack för tipset
<Ezim> Barre: nee.. försök inte lura mig in på server världen :P
<Barre> coffe: ja
<Barre> coffe: eller, njea.. min gamla miljö kör apt-cache, men den nya har jag inte implementerat det i ännu. Men det kommer jag göra.
<coffe> Barre,  tsss bara för du har fiber
<maxjezy> är det lagligt att streama filmer från sidor som dreamfilm.se tex?
<coffe> Barre,  du som är så klurig.. kanske kan komma på ett bra sätt administrera dns namn för ipv6
<Barre> att streama film är inte olagligt så länge de som streamar har rätt att distribure materialet.
<coffe> å tänkte anv dig när jag ska kolla på puppu sen
<Barre> coffe: den dagen den sorgen
<Barre> att administrera ipv6 alltså
<Barre> nä, dags att slå huvudet i kudden... har mycket jobb imorgon.. cs
<coffe> NN
<coffe> Barre,  BTW .. träklubba är nog mer efektivare
<Barre> coffe: men inte lika bekvämt ;P
<coffe> skulle du njuta eller sova ?
<scorn> haha Gordon ramsey behind bars... han ska lära fångar laga mat som dom sedan ska sälja. Undra om han vågar skrika lika mycket som han gör i sina andra tv shower
<einand_> scorn: beror väl på vilken typ av fångar
<einand_> scorn: tror ju inte han står i något högsäkerhetsfängelse precis
<scorn> einland: ah läste det nu tydligen inga mördare han var med :(
<scorn> einland: rånare, tjuvar, pundare osv är det han ska lära laga mat
<coffe> låter som han gör den i big brother huset
<scorn> haha :)
<einand_> scorn: hur lyckas du stava mitt namn så fel?
<scorn> einand: färgen på ditt namn som gjorde att det var svårt att se. Sen så tittade jag nog inte så noga heller ^^
<einand> scorn: tips, knappen tabb, så autocompletar den nick
<scorn> einand, sweet tackar :)
<Ezim> så nu har man tweakat färdigt med typsnitt
<fromhet> Hallå, är det någon av er som lyckats att installera Ubuntu på en Apple mac av senare modell? I trådar på ämnet verkar det var mycket att stå i, men hur har det i så fall gått för dig och hur mycket arbete var det att få allt i ordning?
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-18
<K350> knäckte en site..jäklar vad 3l173 jag känner mig lol
<K350> inga applåder?
<Barre> morrn morrn
<rogst> morgon
<Screedo> god morgon
<bamsefar> Morrn
<Barre> jag har provat att exportera en nyckel med 'apt-key export <id>', när jag försöker lägga den i /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d och kör sen 'apt-key list' så får jag följande felmeddelande gpg: [don't know]: invalid packet (ctb=2d) gpg: keydb_search_next failed: invalid packet
<Barre> vad gör jag för fel?
<rogst> Barre: Hjälper detta http://askubuntu.com/questions/31286/additional-keyrings-for-apt-in-trusted-gpg-d
<Barre> rogst: nej, det är nästan exakt så jag gjort. fast jag har i.o.f.s. inte laddat ner en key-ascii fil utan extraherat den från en key-server. Borde vara "same same", testar att ladda ner ascii-filen istället..
<Barre> hehe... de hade en färdig keyring att ladda ner, tog ner den och validerade och fungerade som en smäck.
<Barre> rogst: tack för visat intresse =)
<Barre> och hjälp
<rogst> Barre: Varsågod.. har själv inte pysslat så mycket med sånt så är ju kul att lära sig lite
<Barre> larsemil, coffe: har lite problem med svenskt-tangentbord  i vnc-web gui, blir lite problematiskt när jag försöker skriva @. något ni känner igen?
<coffe> nej, testat shift 2  ?   men jag anv bara guit för installation
<Barre> coffe: jag har testat shift, den verkar inte ta AltGr knappen.
<coffe> Barre,  ska tests
<coffe> Barre,  nada problema
<Barre> coffe: wtf.. vilken version kör du?
<coffe> av ?
<coffe> ff 14.0.1 , senaste PM
<coffe> å senaste sun java tror jag
<Barre> av pm menar jag
<coffe> pve-manager/2.1/f9b0f63a
<coffe> Barre,  har du updaterat efter installation ?
<Barre> coffe: vi kör samma version
<coffe> datacenter/options/keyboard ? där hag jar  Swedish
<larsemil> Barre: nope.
<larsemil> alltså hur dryga är inte nördar? man får en rolig url till något och så tänker man att man ska luska lite vad som finns på domänen i övrigt. och man då bara nås av IT WORKS!. Irriterande.
<coffe> larsemil,  lol
<einand> är inte det default medelandet i debians apache installation?
<larsemil> jo
<Haffe> Och i Ubuntu.
<larsemil> i apache rätt och slätt
<Jimmie> någon som inte gillar windowsskaten?
<Barre> windowskaten?
<Barre> coffe: där har jag också swedish... frustrerande, förmodligen en lokal java skit då
<Jimmie> skatten* :P
<Jimmie> att du blir påtvingad att köpa windows när du köper en dator
<coffe> Barre,  kör du sun java ?
<Barre> Jimmie: du blir inte påtvingad till någonting, det är en efterkonstruktion. Jag kan dock hålla med om att det är svårt att hitta datorer som inte säljs med en windowslicens. Men någon skatt är det inte
<Barre> coffe: vet inte, måste jobba lite och har inte tid att "felsöka" =)
<Jimmie> jo men köper du en bärbar så har jag kanske 5 alternativ utan windows
<Barre> Jimmie: och exakt vem är det som tvingar dig att köpa en med windowslicens?
<rogst> håller med dig Jimmie, Windows borde vara valbart
<Jimmie> har skrivis till ASUS på facebook
<Jimmie> gå in och stöd min fråga om ni känner för det
<rogst> hittar man en fin dator så är det ju surt om man ska välja bort den bara för att den kommer med windows
<Jimmie> mm blir så irriterad
<rogst> dock så är ju den windowslicens som kommer med datorn ganska billig jämfört med om man ska köpa windows löst, och de kan vara ganska trevligt med en äkta windowslicens om man som jag kör en virtuell maskin med windows på linux med äkta licens bara för att kunna köra vissa windos only apps
<Barre> håller med om att det är frustrerande att det är svårt att hitta datorer utan windows, men att gå från den iaktagelsen till att påstå att man är tvingad och kalla det för skatt tycker jag är att kraftigt överdriva
<coffe> uttråkad, testar fixa puppet
<einand> Barre: med tanke på att nästan alla pre-installerade windows datorer är subventionerade så håller jag med
<Screedo> Jimmie, Dell skulle väl snart släppa en dator som kom med Ubuntu?
<Barre> einand: håller med mig eller? =)
<einand> Barre: att det inte skall kallas skatt
<Jimmie> jo har de har de väl sagt i flera år
<einand> flesta datorer med windows förinstallerat betalar man till och med underpris för hårdvaran
<Barre> \o/
<Jimmie> einand: vad tjänar de då pengar på?
<einand> Jimmie: på att tex symantec betalar för att få med sin skit mjukvara
<Jimmie> jo men så många tior kan det inte vara
<einand> Jimmie: nä, men en windows licens kostar 150k för stora datortillverkade, och får dom då en tjuga för varje program och så slänger dom med kanske 10-20 bloatware grejeor
<maxjezy> även bilar kommer med data i boxen
<maxjezy> tycker ni man ska kunna välja data där med?
<Jimmie> ASUS ger tillbaka 400kr för win7 OEM licenserna så så billigt kommer de nog inte undan
<maxjezy> var glad att boxen inte är helt tom
<Screedo> Jimmie, http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.458125/dells-ubuntu-dator-snart-flygfardig
<Jimmie> maxjezy: inbyggda system är lite annorlunda än ett generellt system
<Barre> maxjezy: men du kan väl inte komma med bilreferensen i denna diskussion. En bil är en "appliance" vilket en dator inte är.
<Jimmie> Screedo:  nice
<maxjezy> Barre: kan jag jämnföra med android enheter då?
<maxjezy> de kommer med linux förpackat, och nog fan får utvecklarna bakom dessa pengar för sin sak.
<Barre> maxjezy: det tycker jag inte, också en appliance (även om gränsen börjar suddas ut)
<maxjezy> jag tycker det är bra att datorer levereras med vettiga drivrutiner och stabila system
<Jimmie> längtar tills mobilerna börjar bli mer fria och du får installera vilket operativ du vill
<maxjezy> skulle de levereras med ubuntu så är det inte alls säkert att datorn visar bild efter en uppdatering eller två
<Jimmie> inte heller säkert med windows och andra sidan
<Jimmie> men där finns det nåon att skäll på även om de inte bryr sig
<maxjezy> men å andra sidan är windows och windowsprogram mer bakåtkompatibla
<Screedo> på en fil/folder, kan man ha mer än en grupp owner?
<maxjezy> det kan bli herrans mycket mer problem med datorer som levereras med linux än windows
<maxjezy> om man räknar bort virusproblem
<rogst> Jimmie: Har du någon att skälla på windowssidan ?
<Barre> maxjezy: det finns datorer som levereras förinstallerade och färdiga att användas. Men varför skulle det inte finnas allternativ? Jag uppfattar dig så väldigt oödmjuk när du resonerar och bara för att du har problem i linux betyder det inte att alla har problem, eller hur?
<rogst> Screedo: ja om du kör acl
<maxjezy> Barre: jag anser mig som en poweruser i linux och ibland känns det som jag står handfallen
<Barre> maxjezy: och, vad betyder det?
<maxjezy> självklart om datorer skulle levereras med linux så skulle även hårdvarutillverkarna vara med på ett hörn
<maxjezy> men det skulle leda till ett mer bloatat system.
<Jimmie> rogst: tillverkaren kan anses ha annsvar så deras hårdvara har drivare
<Barre> jag skulle vilja ha fler alternativ av datorer som INTE levereras med något installerat
<maxjezy> och vem skulle vilja ha alla alternativ bara för att, kostar pengar och finns inget intresse mer än från linuxfanboys
<maxjezy> Barre: jo, med eller utan windows
<maxjezy> det skulle vara alternativet
<maxjezy> inga linuxburkar
<Jimmie> men grabbar kör ni grafiskt? trodde ni körde hardcore
<maxjezy> det finns massa linuxburkar men ingen köper dessa
<rogst> Jimmie: jag menar att om man får nått fel i Windows så är det ju ganska svårt att få kontakt med Microsoft om det.. får man fel i Linux finns det mycket öppnare kommunikationskaneler att ta till
<Barre> maxjezy: nu är du sådär oödmjuk igen, är man en "linuxfanboy" för att man inte kör windows?
<Screedo> ok, tackar, får kolla in det, det verkar ju vara ett mycket användt verktyg för administratörer, varför kommer det inte med ubuntu från början? :S
<maxjezy> Barre: jag är en linuxfanboy själv
<Jimmie> rogst: helt sant
<maxjezy> men även windowsfanboy
<Barre> jag är varken eller
<maxjezy> tycker inte man ska hata windows för de är endå bäst
<Barre> jag är en linux användare
<Jimmie> hehe bara man inte kör mac så
<maxjezy> om windows skulle varit gratis skulle inte många klaga
<Barre> bah.. du är inte centrum av universum. Bara för att DU anser att windows är bäst för dig så är inte windows bäst.
<maxjezy> men att översätta till alla språk och hålla ett system så top notch kostar ju en del pengar
<maxjezy> Barre: de har flest användare och de håller med mig
<maxjezy> skulle varje användare vara en röst, skulle windows vinna med 99% typ
<maxjezy> om man räknar bort mac datorer
<Barre> miljarder av flugor äter bajs maxjezy, det betyder inte att bajs är gott
<maxjezy> säkert fler än miljarder
<Jimmie> Tycker EU borde gå ihop och göra en egen dist, fatta vad de hade sparat pengar. lägga halva licenspengen på att utveckla ett system efter myndighetsbehov
 * Screedo Smiter ut en sväng och återkommer när stämningen är lite bättre i kanalen.
<rogst> går ju inte säga att ett OS är bättre än det andra.. hur bra OS:et är beror ju helt på vad man ska använda det till
<Jimmie> enda anledningen jag använder windows är bf3 samt kolla in några webbsidor i IE
<Barre> Jimmie: licenskostnaderna är en så liten del i totalkostnaderna av att administrera och sköta en datorpark. Jag är inte övertygad om att man skulle spara så vansinnigt mycket pengar på det. Den stora anledningen skulle vara att man inte låser in sin information i proparitära applikationer och filformat. Där är den stora vinsten
<maxjezy> jag använder wine för att det är så jävla svårt att få saker att fungera i linux
<maxjezy> program som har för gamla beroenden startar inte i linux
<maxjezy> men samma program startar fint i wine :)
<larsemil> Barre: fast just för openoffice istället för microsoft office sparade falu kommun sjuktmycket pengar
<larsemil> men då använder de ju redan befintlig infrastruktur
<larsemil> så skillnaden i att administrera det var obefintlig nästan
<Barre> larsemil: det är möjligt att man kan spara pengar på licenskostnaderna, men det skulle i sådant fall vara en "bonus". jag har den stora övertygelsen att gå över till öppnaformat, öppenkällkod och öppnastandarder skall man göra för att inte låsa in sin information. Att gå över till exempelvis GNU/Linux för att spara pengar är fel anledning och jag tror man oftast blir besviken då (även om det var min initiala privata anledning) =)
<rogst> Jag instämmer med Barre
<maxjezy> linux is only free if your time isnt worth a shit
<maxjezy> det stämmer ju lite tycker jag
<maxjezy> mycket tid går åt att hitta lösningar osv.
<maxjezy> för en datorkille i sina bästa år är detta kanske skoj och utmanande
<Barre> sluta trolla nu maxjezy och tillför nått vettigt i diskussionen stället
<Barre> s/stället/istället/
<maxjezy> Barre: jag tycker den synpunkten ja la nu är värd att beakta
<maxjezy> men ni kanske inte bryr så ja är tyst
<maxjezy> kan man ha fler python versioner installerade samtidigt?
<drmegahertz> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> drmegahertz: om jag vill ha 2.6
<maxjezy> och nu har 3.2 eller vilken de nu var
<maxjezy> det ska funka?
 * maxjezy öppnar terminalen och väntar på lite feedback på hur ja ska göra
<drmegahertz> absolut, det är bara att tuta och köra
<rogst> maxjezy: lägger ju hellre ner tid på att lära sig saker som har öppna standarder än stängda standarder som dör när tillverkaren bestämmer att lägga ner produkten
<maxjezy> drmegahertz: verkar inte finnas 2.6 i repo
<drmegahertz> maxjezy: har bara en debianmaskin att testa på här, då heter paketen "python" och "python3" för 2.6 och 3.1
<maxjezy> Fel: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.6
<maxjezy> får jag som svar i paketinstalleraren
<maxjezy> är det att python2.6 fattas ?
<drmegahertz> verkar så, men om din ubuntumaskin skeppas med 3.2 så borde det vara 2.7 som du är ute efter
<maxjezy> python2.7 är redan den senaste versionen.
<drmegahertz> varför ska du då ha 2.6?
<maxjezy> trodde programmet ja vill starta behöver det
<maxjezy> Fel: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.6
<drmegahertz> det ska fungera bra med 2.7 också
<larsemil> Barre: absolut! jag är enig idet
<larsemil> säger jag och säljer ett proprietärt cms
<maxjezy> funkar inte med 2.7
<maxjezy> drmegahertz: ska testa nightly build av programmet
<maxjezy> det kanske har en senare version av python
<maxjezy> inte det.
<arand> Är inte det bara ett arbiträrt beroende i packeteringen?
<drmegahertz> låter som idiotisk paketering om inte annat
<maxjezy> kan någon testa?
<maxjezy> http://www.makehuman.org/download
<maxjezy> filen är ganska stor
<maxjezy> 50 mb typ
<arand> Depends: python2.6, libsdl1.2debian, libsdl-image1.2, libglew1.5
<arand> ändra control-filen via http://ailoo.net/2009/06/repack-a-deb-archive-with-dpkg-deb/
<arand> Är väl möjligt att de använder mojs som inte längre fungerar i modernare python, hursomhelst har de gjort något snett.
<maxjezy> jo det verkar som det
<maxjezy> såg att de har en #makehuman kanal här
<maxjezy> men han säger att de ska fungera med 2.7
<maxjezy> kanske är den här cinnamon linux varianten som buggar
<maxjezy> får köra in ubuntu för detta var skräp
<Ezim> maxjezy: har du provat köra source-koden
<maxjezy> om det innebär att packa upp mappen och dubbelklicka på filen så ja
<maxjezy> i annat fall nej
<maxjezy> så brukar jag köra program normalt
<maxjezy> både testat arkivet och deb
<Ezim> maxjezy: så det fungerar från source-kod?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> vägrar starta
<Ezim> maxjezy: okej.. finns det något readme?
<maxjezy> nope
<arand> maxjezy: Jag vet inte om Ubuntu har kvar python2.6 heller, i alla fall inte senaste.
<maxjezy> drar hem ubuntu nu
<arand> Som sagt, fixa debfilen istället.
<maxjezy> iaf, känns lönlöst att försöka fixa det i cinnamon för här är andra problem ännu aktuella
<Ezim> maxjezy: du kan testa fedora som har den i sitt repo dvs senaste stabila
<maxjezy> tar hem ubuntu alternative skivan
<maxjezy> den blev ja ju tipsad om förut när jag hade problem att installera ubuntu
<Ezim> maxjezy: vill du köra användarvänlig rpm testa mageia men vill du ha en rpm dist som kan matcha med ubuntus programutbud testa fedora
<Ezim> fedora är också en dist som släpper nya versioner av program tidigt
<arand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6 finns inte i 12.04 ...
<larsemil> det är väl paketet som saknar att det minst ska vara python 2.6
<Ezim> maxjezy: har du testat makehuman version 0.9.1
<Ezim> ?
<Ezim> kanske fungerar med buntu
<arand> Jo, om det funkar borde de ju s/python2.6/python/ och kanske X-Python-Version: >= 2.6 om de måste...
<maxjezy> dom ska porta den till en ren pythonversion
<Ezim> maxjezy: jag hittat något åt dig
<Ezim> kör du 32 eller 64 bitars
<Ezim> ?
<maxjezy> 64
<maxjezy> men jag överger mint nu
<maxjezy> den här exe grejen i fullscreen stör mig
<maxjezy> och ljudet är helt värdelöst
<maxjezy> i cinnamon
<Ezim> http://download.tuxfamily.org/makehuman/deb/amd64/
<Jimmie> förresten någon som testat ubuntu och zenbook?
<Ezim> maxjezy: testa dra ner från länken.. fungerar det så kan vi lägga den i din source-list så du får automatisk uppdateringar
<maxjezy> jag laddarn u
<maxjezy> Ezim: samma problem med den
<Ezim> maxjezy: med båda deb filerna?
<maxjezy> iaf, ska göra en backup nu och dra in ubuntu
<maxjezy> testrade stabila
<maxjezy> inte nightly
<maxjezy> testar den också
<Ezim> maxjezy: testa nightlu
<maxjezy> samma fel där
<maxjezy> vilken skillnad det är på filesizes
<Ezim> maxjezy: om du ej stör dig på 0.9 så råder jag dig starkt testa fedora
<Ezim> dom har den redan i sin repo
<Ezim> så den bör fungera
<maxjezy> jag har för mig att även ubuntu haft den i repo
<maxjezy> back in the days
<maxjezy> för jag har kört makehuman ett par år
<maxjezy> återkommer senare, ska göra backup
<Ezim> maxjezy: okej. ser den inte längre ubuntus repo.
<Ezim> maxjezy: fedora bör ge bra ljudupplevelse när det är dom som är uppströms framför allt för pulseaudio :)
<Ezim> även mageia har en
<Ezim> ubuntu har 0
<maxjezy> ljudet har alltif fungerat i ubuntu tidigare
<maxjezy> här blir det brusljud och skit
<bamsefar> Vad kör man för vrrp i Linux?
<bamsefar> Keepalived?
<arand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/makehuman finns i Quantal men inte tidigare, finns i Debian Wheezy (testing) också.
<Ezim> maxjezy: jag är inte så förtjust i remixar/derivat därför har jag hållit mig borta för sådant som linuxmint
<Ezim> då det givit mer huvudvärk än nytta
<arand> Därför håller jag mig borta från Ubuntu :þ </joke>
<Ezim> maxjezy: fedora 17 har version 0.9.1-0.8
<maxjezy> Ezim: mint är iaf bättre än cinnamon
<Ezim> är det last gammalt?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte riktigt vad som skiljer de åt men de arbetar ju ganska hårt med programmet
<maxjezy> oavsätt så byter ja till ubuntu för ja vill iaf testa den
<maxjezy> nu har ja gjort backup så det är inget att förlora på
<arand> Debian/Ubuntu 12.10 har 1.0.0~alpha6-4/5
<Ezim> maxjezy: jag vet inte om ubuntu i det här fallet kommer vara någon skillnad
<Ezim> vore konstigt
<maxjezy> vilket program skulle ni använda för att göra en usb sticka med ubuntu
<maxjezy> på
<maxjezy> i cinnamon
<Ezim> maxjezy: unetbootin
<arand> Borde funka att installera direkt från http://packages.debian.org/source/unstable/makehuman
<Ezim> arand: fungerar det tror du för 12.04?
<arand> Jag gissar det.
<Ezim> maxjezy: testa :) då arand förslag.
<defektz> morrn ezim
 * Ezim tycker att maxjezy ta en titt på fedora 17.
<Ezim> defektz: tjenis :)
<defektz> Ezim: vad gör mageia guden
<defektz> ?
<maxjezy> visst loggas denna kanal realtime?
<maxjezy> då kan ja ta länkarna i loggarna sen
<arand> Yes
<maxjezy> för ja ska byta distro nu
<maxjezy> fixar usb först bara
<defektz> maxjezy: gratulerar! :)
<maxjezy> den här ger jag inte så bra kritik
<defektz> maxjezy: vad kör du? vad ska du byta till?
<maxjezy> cinnomon
<maxjezy> ubuntu 12
<maxjezy> jag stannar nog inte med ubuntu 12
<maxjezy> utan det är mest ett test
<Ezim> maxjezy: ubuntu 12.04 med cinnamon?
<maxjezy> vill se hur snabbt det är
<Ezim> varför då inte köra cinnamon på mint?
<arand> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/18/%23ubuntu-se.html
<maxjezy> jag körde cinnamon på mint
<maxjezy> men nu ska jag köra vanliga 12:an
<maxjezy> buntu
<Ezim> maxjezy: vill du köra något snabbt så kan du köra fedora
<maxjezy> äre inte krångligt att installera då?
<Ezim> med systemd kan du göra boot-tiden till über snabbt
<defektz> varför skulle det vara snabbare? :)
<defektz> jaha
<Ezim> maxjezy: nee.
<Ezim> defektz: fedora 17 är snabbare än ubuntu och behärskar man systemd går det snabbt. jag konfat systemd i mageia och det flyger.
<Ezim> defektz: blir sugen på testa kernel-tmb mageias patchade kärnor för prestanda
<Ezim> maxjezy: sysslar du med musik så ska du ha en realtime kärna
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> musik och jag är inte vänner
<Ezim> maxjezy: fedoras installation, anaconda tror jag den heter är inte lika simpel som ubuntus, men inte långt efter.
<maxjezy> bara ibland vi leker ihop
<defektz> Ezim: jo jag confade systemd i fedora om du minns :D kör det nu i debian oxå. Men uppstarten är en så liten del av mitt liv så det kvittars
<maxjezy> jag stänger aldrig av min dator
<Ezim> defektz: juste. det var efter mitt tips tror jag :). defektz debian kommer gå över helt till systemd.
<maxjezy> http://www.dreamfilm.se/
<maxjezy> är det olagligt att streama därifrån
<maxjezy> film
<Ezim> maxjezy: okej om inte boot tid är det viktigaste tycker jag ändå du ska testa fedora 17, bara för testa annat än ubuntu.
<arand> Ezim: Är du säker på det, källa?
<defektz> maxjezy: tack för länken. jag tror det.
<maxjezy> Ezim: kanske boxa först
<maxjezy> einand: du som är kunnig med piratfrågor
<maxjezy> vet du?
<maxjezy> defektz: vassego
<Ezim> maxjezy: tack för sidan förresten.
<Ezim> arand: någorlunda då jag pratade med zevenos utvecklaren som sa att deras framtida utgåva (vilket vet jag ej) kommer köra systemd
<Ezim> det är en debian baserad dist
<Ezim> arand: som för tillfället är baserad på wheezy
<arand> systemd finns som ett alternativ i Debian, ja, precis som xfce är ett alternativ... Det kan kanske ändras, men det är nog långt ifrån säkert, och kommer nog att ta ett tag...
<arand> ...Innan det blir "default"
<Ezim> arand: du kan ha rätt.
<arand> Största grejen är väl att det inte funkar med Debian GNU/kfreebsd.
<Ezim> arand: :) kanske inte heller med hurd?
<Ezim> eller vad den nu heter
<arand> Mjo, men jag tror inte HURD tas lika seriöst (för tillfället).
<Ezim> arand: stämmer nog.
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) har du dragit ner fedora?
<maxjezy> Ezim: fixade precis klart usbbootdisken för ubuntu
<maxjezy> men nu måste jag åka på semester så det får bli en install när jag kommer hem
<Ezim> maxjezy: ha det skoj på semestern med frugan eller älskarinnan :P
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Scooter övertygar alltid med sin storslagna retorik.
<Haffe> I've got a key, I'm gonna look it. Never gonna drop it.
<maxjezy> haha
<einand> spacebug-: http://feber.se/pc/art/247528/raspberry_pi_fr_eget_operativs/
<Ezim> realubot: kör du nvidia kort?
<Ezim> det finns de som slipper blå-youtube smurfar när de istället kör nouveau drivrutiner istället för nvidia blobs
<Ezim> och då behöver dom ej inaktivera hårdvaru-acceleration
<K350> ho ho ho - har besegrat ännu en "ladda inte ned våra filmer" sida! Jäklar vad 3l173 jag känner mig lol
<realubot> Ezim: Japp.
<realubot> Ezim: Hur så?
<Ezim> K350: kena.
<K350> Ezim: Tjaba!
<realubot> Ezim: Aha, smurfbuggen.
<Ezim> realubot: testa noveau och se om du kan kolla på tuben utan smurf-tub
<Ezim> realubot: för det verkar vara mer en nvidia blob+flash bug
<K350> Ezim: Video problem?
<realubot> Ezim: Det fungerar bra för mig att inaktivera hårdvaruacc.
<realubot> Det räcker.
<K350> Hrmf, jag är helt körd på hårdvaror
<Ezim> K350: nee jag har ej.. utan realubot hade smurf-problem med tuben som jag i för hjälpte honom med :)
<K350> realubot: Använder inte du youtube-dl.py?
<K350> Ezim: smurf?
<coffe> varmt :)
<Ezim> K350: youtube personer ser ut som blå typer
<K350> Ezim: lol, det har jag aldrgi sett
<K350> Ezim: typ folkpartister?
<defektz> nazister
<Barre> coffe: satt igång med puppet? (jag har nämligen lite problem med en modul jag gör och en class som skal ta parametrar i denn amodul.. hilfe bitte =))
<coffe> Barre,  nej .. jag fastnade på att hjälpa en i PM kanalen
<coffe> Barre,  har börjat clona maskiner dock .. så jag har en av varje
<Ezim> K350: haha.. något åt det hållet
<K350> Ezim: stackars realubot
<Ezim> K350: nee.. han har ju en workaround
<K350> Ezim: nja, jag tänkte mer på skräckupplevelsen med folkpartister på skärmen
<K350> Ezim: ett öde jag inte önskar ens min värsta fiende
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> K350: :) juste vår diskussion igår blev väldigt ensidig igår... då det kändes mer att jag skrev till mig själv... nåja det var skoj så länge det vara
<snick> hej alla sötnozar där ute.. jag är ny inom ubuntu och har en fråga.. jag har windows 7.. och undrar om man kan radera sin win7.. och därefter installera full ubuntu på den. tack för hjälper <3 ( har en krafit acer dator)
<K350> snick: Du kan installera ubuntu på valfri hårddisk ja.
<coffe> snick,  du kan radera windows när du installerar ubuntu. men jag hade börjat med att installera dom sia vid sida.. så du kan välja vid start köra ubuntu eller linux.
<K350> snick: Det kan kanske också vara en idé att installera Kubuntu istället för ubuntu eftersom dess miljö är något mer lik windows. Vilket gör övergångne lite enklare.
<snick> går det att köra backtrack 5 på den sen eller ?
<K350> Är en länk som http://foo.bar.kul.flv/ inte snarare en mapp än en fil?
<K350> snick: bt5 är väl en LiveCD?
<K350> snick: Förresten kan du väl installera det verktyg från backtrack 5 du behöver direkt på ubuntu istället för att dra hem heal systemet?
<snick> K350 jag har 750 gig... på datorn kan väll dela upp det ? 50% win 50% ubuntu ??
<snick> eller vad tycker du ?
<snick> du som e kunig
<snick> <-- noob
<snick> vill helst ha fullständig linux och helst inget skrivbors ubuntu
<coffe> snick,   vad är skillnaden  ?
<snick> skillnaden är tror jag.. att jag försökte en gräj en gång och det funkade ej på mig för jag hade skrivbords// medans min polare hade full ubunt och på honom fungerade det
<coffe> finns inget som heter full ubuntu .. utan om du instalelrar skrivbords .. vilket du bör göra .. så får du ett grafiskt gränssnitt. inte bara en text promt.. sedan kan du installera allt som  finns i server versionen oxå
<coffe> det man väljer där är enbart vad man vill ha med från början
<K350> snick: javisst kan du deal upp din disk i flera partioner och köra ubuntu på en
<K350> snick: Varför vill du använda backtrack?
<snick> lära mig lite o så om hur den fungerar
<snick> K350 haru ngn bra hemsida tutorail om hur jag kan partioner min hårddisk till 2 delar.. ej så kunig
<snick> hittat thx
<K350> snick: Inte på rak arm. Men när du installera ett OS brukar det finns en möjlighet att partionera disken/arna.
<K350> snick: ett annat alternativ är att du kör wubi tills du blivit van vid ubuntu. Sedan om du bestämmer dig för att öerge windows helt så är det bara att installera ubuntu normalt på hela disken
<K350> snick: wubi installerar ubuntu i en virtuell partion - en folder i din windows partion - du kan då lätt installera ubuntu direkt från windows
<Ezim> back :)
 * Ezim wb sig själv :)
<snick> K350 så wubi är ett program ?
<Ezim> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/a-new-interface-for-handling-third.html
<Ezim> coolt
<Ezim> ubuntu software ser mer spännande ut för varje utgåva
<Ezim> 12.10 blir det nog bye bye åt jockey
<K350> snick: jag ett ubuntu installationsprogram för windows
<snick> K350 vart kan jag tanka den ?
<Ezim> test
<K350> snick: lite varstans. googla
<snick> K350 men den svenska versionen
<snick> helst
<Berxwedan> test
<Berxwedan> :) så
<K350> einand: no worries...jag hade en dle omkrign mig samtidigit..så jag var int ehelt fokuserad/närvarande..sm dumärkte
<coffe> larsemil,  ping
<K350> snick: Du påminner mig om någon.
<snick> haha ärligt ? =)
<K350> snick: jepp
<snick> vem då
<K350> snick: här en sida om att partionera disken/arna  http://www.petri.co.il/the-ultimate-guide-to-hard-drive-partitioning.htm
<snick> K350 <3
<snick> K350 en snabb fråga.. kan jag göra det nu direkt utan att förlora ngt? asså direkt i windows ska ta o börja läsa snart
<Berxwedan> snick: du förlorar hårddisk plats :) thats it
<snick> Berxwedan 740 gig... dee luuungt =)
<Berxwedan> snick: då har du inget att förlora :)
<snick> Berxwedan thx... ska bara lära mig hur man gör det
<Berxwedan> snick: har ingen erfarenhet av wubi
<K350> snick: om du menar att installera ubuntu med wubi. ja.
<snick> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Ubuntu_steg_f%C3%B6r_steg
<snick> läser den sidan just nu
<coffe> någon som vet om det går köra adroid appar på något sätt i linux ?
<Markk> Mm
<Markk> Kör dom bara.
<Markk> Android är Linux vettu.
<snick> K350 jag kmr bli gammal och grå hårig tills jag har läst den sidan du gav mig.. =) + förståt
<snick> Wubi (Windows UBuntu Installer) installerar ditt Ubuntu-system som ett program inuti Windows. Det startar upp som ett helt eget operativsystem genom en uppstartsväljare när du startar datorn, men du kan enkelt ta bort det genom Lägg till/Ta bort program i Kontrollpanelen. Du laddar ner ett program som sedan hämtar hela Ubuntu-systemet över Internet.
<snick> och vilket program skulle det vara som hämtar sedan hela ubuntu ?
<snick> K350 the KING borde veta
<snick> =)
<Berxwedan> http://liliputing.com/2012/07/raspbian-linux-now-available-for-raspberry-pi-up-to-40-percent-faster-than-debian.html
<Berxwedan> för er som kör raspberrry kanske bör ta en titt
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: något för dig?
<snitch_^> mig?
<snitch_^> ah sry
<K350> snitch_^: hm..dukanske ska fråga honom då :-)
<snitch_^> K350 förstår inte ? =D
<snitch_^> vem är honom
<realubot> K350: Nope. Det är för omständigt att ladda ner hela filmen inan uppspelning.
<realubot> K350: För youtube-dl-uupsleningen startar väl inte innan hela filmen är nere? Eller det kanske finns ett hack för att påbörja uppsleningen direkt. Tror jag har sett det ...
<realubot> Dock så vill jag kunna söka och hoppa mellan related video på youtube också.
<realubot> K350: Det är en alliansen-bugg i Flash nVidia drivrutinen som gör att alla personer på youtube ser ut som smurfar i hyn om jag har hårdvaruaccelerationen aktiverad i Flash-spelaren.
<realubot> K350: Du förstår ju själv att buggen gör det helt outhärdligt att titta på video på yuotube då.
<realubot_> Det är sjukt störande att Ctrl+S låser Screen.
<realubot_> Ännu mer störande är det att Ctrl+A+Q och Ctrl+Q inte fungerar för att låsa upp Screen igen.
<realubot_> LÃ¥gstatusmultiplexer
<realubot_> En annan sak jag stör mig på är att om man deattachar Screen och reattackar Screen så finns inte splitade fönster kvar.
 * realubot spottar på Screen.
<realubot> Dessutom är des kasst att man måste trycka Ctrl+A+Tabb för att byta fönster. Det hade varit mycket smidigare med Alt+Pil eller Alt+Tabb.
<realubot> Kasst att man alltid måste gå vägen om Ctrl+A för att kommunicera med Screen.
 * realubot slår ett knytnäveslag rakt i magen på Screen.
<coffe> så där ja ..  en virtuall adroind 4.0 .  bara resten med den att fixa då :P
<snitch_^> om man ska installera ubuntu från usb.. ngn som vet hur man ska ta sig till ?
<Barre> coffe: virtual android?
<realubot> https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2012/07/17/new-security-and-developer-features-now-in-firefox/
<realubot> "In addition to addressing numerous vulnerabilities, Firefox 14 also secures Google Web searches by enabling HTTPS for search queries initiated through the location bar, search box or the right-click menu."
<realubot> snitch_^: Du skapar ett bootbart USB-minne med Ubuntus program Startup Creator eller med programmet Unetbootin.
<realubot> snitch_^: Men först av allt så laddar du ner Ubuntu från http://ubuntu.com
<snitch_^> realubot
<snitch_^> jag har windows just nu
<snitch_^> 7
<realubot> snitch_^: Använd Unetbootin då. Jag ska se om jag hittar en guide ...
<snitch_^> uppskattas
<snitch_^> jag försökte installera den men windos vägrade acceptera den..
<realubot> snitch_^: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<snitch_^> sa att jag skulle bli lurad o gräjer hehe
<snitch_^> thx m8
<realubot> snitch_^: Använd det här programmet: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<snitch_^> okej
<snitch_^> men jag börjar med att ladda ner ubuntu och sen läser hemsidan du gav mig
<snitch_^> och färefter använder jag de programet jag fick nyss?
<snitch_^> därefter*
<realubot> snitch_^: Japp.
<snitch_^> thx
<realubot> No problem.
<realubot> snitch_^: Lurad? Det är mycket möjligt att Windows varnar för att ett okänt program kan innehålla skadlig kod m.m. men Unetbootin får nog anses vara säkert att installera. Dock så rekommenderar jag att du använder programmet i pendrivelinux.com-länken istället då det rekommenderas på ubuntu.com.
<snitch_^> aa
<snitch_^> exakt
<snitch_^> aa ska göra det <3
<coffe> virtualbox. hur stänger man av fullskärm ?
<coffe> Barre,  jag tror det är en port. verkar bara fungera i virtualbox .. och det är mycket handpåläggning.
<Barre> coffe: ok
<realubot> coffe: Höge rCtrl+F
<realubot> Höger Ctrl är standard Host-key i vbox.
<gecko> Vilken tur. Jag har köpt ett hus utan behöva låna. Mycket låg boendekostnad. blir det för min lilla hustru och hennes barn som vi ska hämta från Bagdad i september. Jag har nämligen fått min dom. Ca 5 år kvar i detta jordeliv pga min svåra kol.
<snitch_^> gecko grattis till huset
<gecko> Tack
<snitch_^> gecko fått min dom. Ca 5 år kvar i detta jordeliv pga min svåra kol.
<snitch_^> förklara de
<snitch_^> förstod ej riktigt
<gecko> Det är inte så mycket att förklara. Jag har snart inga lungor kvar. Och det behövs för att andas :)
<snitch_^> hoppas du INTE!! dör om 5 år.. då behöver jag inte din förklaring
<snitch_^> ahh..
<snitch_^> de finns maskiner min vän
<snitch_^> aparater
<Haffe> Och stamceller.
<snitch_^> va inte orolig
<gecko> Nä då jag är inte orolig. Bara min hustru får det bra sen,. Och det har jag ordnat
<coffe> realubot, tack
<coffe> Barre,  de mesta fungerar..  utom ljudet
<gecko> Dont worry. Be happy :)
<gecko> Men en ny karl får hon leta rätt på själv :)
<snitch_^> gecko den ända kalrn i hennes liv.. är du och kmr alltid va du.. =)
<gecko> Nu ska jag gå och äta middag. 1 kilo mediciner :)
<snitch_^> realubot det funka inte ?
<snitch_^> har lagt in ubuntu nu på min USB sticka starta om.. men inget hände??
<snitch_^> har en USB sticka med ubuntu,, som jag precis har gjort,,, starta om datorn inget hände.. logga in i systemet ända så att boot sickan skulle vara första BOOTen istället för hårddisken då fick jag upp BOOT error.. nlabla
<snitch_^> vad har jag gjort för fel ?
<Berxwedan> snitch_^: har du ställt in i bios för att den ska kunna köra med usb-stickan
<snitch_^> inte exakt.. ända bara så att istället för hårddisken som nr1
<snitch_^> så satte jag stickan
<arand> Låter som du inte har fått in bootloadern ordentligt...
<arand> Har du det exakta felmeddelandet?
<snitch_^> boot error
<snitch_^> ngt
<snitch_^> men kan fixa fram det
<Berxwedan> snitch_^: om du gjort rätt med bios och skapad bootbar usb med unetbootin
<Berxwedan> samt format usb stickan till antingen ext2 eller fat16
<Berxwedan> ser jag inte vad som kan fela
<Berxwedan> hos mig fungerar inte ubuntu med fat32 filsystem på usb
<snitch_^> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.4
<snitch_^> använde de programet
<Berxwedan> snitch_^: unetbootin finns för windows
<snitch_^> aa men min windows låter mig ej köra den
<Berxwedan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/578/unetbootin-windows-578.exe/download
<Berxwedan> snitch_^: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<coffe> Barre,  kollar nu på film via viaplay i android .
<snitch_^> jag har win 7
<snitch_^> just nu
<snitch_^> jag ska testa med de programet jag fick av dig
<Berxwedan> snitch_^: annars fungerar det också via dos-kommando: dd.exe if=/path/to/the/downloaded/iso of=/path/to/the/USB/device
<Berxwedan> snitch_^: jepp prova länken jag länkade till att börja med
<snitch_^> aa
<snitch_^> brb && thx
<realubot> Vad har snubben 7 mobiler till? http://gizmodo.com/5926598/the-amazing-contents-of-steve-wozniaks-travel-backpack
<Berxwedan> realubot: gammal nyhet
<realubot> Det är livsfarligt att jobba med datorer: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/stillasittandet-lika-dodligt-som-rokning
<Berxwedan> steve wozniaks har varit emot apple i många avseenden även om han är en av grundarna
<Berxwedan> realubot: wozniaks är teknisk nörd och har ogillat mycket med dagens apple
<Berxwedan> :) han är väl i grunden en unix-nörd som gillar flexibiliteten och inte det inlåsta som äpplet erbjuder
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) eller så vill wozniaks ge tillbaks till ms för ms hjälp under årens lopp
<realubot> "Studien visade att de som satt mer än elva timmar per dygn löpte 40 procent större risk att dö i förtid än de som satt mindre än fyra timmar."
<realubot> Ni ligger illa till ...
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/livsfarligt-att-sitta-for-mycket
<realubot> "– Exempelvis kan man stryka framför tv:n, ställa in ett pausprogram på datorn eller stå upp vid skrivbordet. Det handlar bara om att vara lite smart, säger Hellénius."
<realubot> Stå upp framför datorn så lever ni längre.
<gecko> Så där. Då är videoövervakning av fastigheten i drift
<swelapp> hej gecko
<K350> realubot: Nja, frågan ang youtube-dl var mer allmänt stäld och var inte avsedd att röra digg blå-gubbar problem på tuben :-)
<Berxwedan> gecko: tjenis gubbtok.
<realubot> gecko: Tråkigt att höra om din KOL. Är det så illa? Går det inte att hejda sjukdomsförloppet? :|
<Berxwedan> hmm missat något om gecko?
<realubot> Berxwedan: wget -qO- http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/18/%23ubuntu-se.txt | grep "\[15:50\].*gecko"
<Berxwedan> :(
<Berxwedan> gecko: mållös. vet ej vad jag ska skriva.
<realubot> Ja. Det är sorgligt. Beklagar.
<swelapp> gecko:  är en toffel
<Berxwedan> gråtfärdig
<realubot> swelapp: Jo, men han förtjänar inte dödsstraff.
<Berxwedan> gubbtok jag vill se dig om 10 år också här och j-vlas med alla nya :)
<swelapp> oj hittade logglägget det är sorgligt
<gecko> Nu måste jag gå och sova. Ha det gott alla i kanalen
<Berxwedan> gecko: sovgott gubbtok... jag kommer definitivt besöka dig en dag
<Berxwedan> :) även om du slänger ut mig
<phnom> Morrn
<gecko> Berxwedan< Vem är du då?
<realubot> gecko: Han kallar ju dig för gubbtok.
<Berxwedan> gecko: kärt barn har många nick. Kurdistan/Ezim.
<realubot> gecko: Vem tror du att det är? HakanS?
<Berxwedan> Berxwedan är kurdiska för "kamp".
<gecko> Aha.  Du är hjärtligt välkommen min kompis
<Berxwedan> gecko: jepp. jag kommer en dag. vem vet kanske med andra gubbtoken swelapp
<gecko> Godnatt mina vänner och ovänner. Det tar på en lathund
<Berxwedan> gecko: godnatt.
<einand> maxjezy i sverige är det än så länge lagligt att kolla på streamad film, så länge du inte lagrar det på disken för framtida tittning (cache är lagligt)
<snitch_> hej försöker installera irssi
<snitch_> men då får jag fram detta
<snitch_> : Kunde inte öppna låsfilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Åtkomst nekas) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Är du root?
<coffe> Barre,  ping
<phnom> snitch_: Glömt sudo?
<Barre> coffe: pong
<Barre> snitch_: försöker du installera från terminalen? då måste du, som phnom påpekar, skriva sudo före: sudo apt-get install irssi
<Barre> snitch_: allternativt: sudo aptitude install irssi
<snitch_> jag har
<snitch_> får upp detta
<snitch_> E: Kunde inte erhålla låset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resursen tillfälligt otillgänglig) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Använder en annan process den?
<phnom> snitch_: Stäng av synaptic.
<snitch_> ska testa det nu barre
<snitch_> hur gör jag det ?
<coffe> Barre,  har strul med puppet.. vad sa du att du följde för guide ?
<Barre> coffe: jag följde inte någon guide :/ jag hittade dokumentation om hur man bygger upp en modul bara...
<Barre> coffe: http://docs.puppetlabs.com/puppet/2.7/reference/modules_fundamentals.html
<coffe> Barre,  ok, gjorde ingen guide då ?
<Barre> coffe: nej, men det är "enkelt"... vi kan hålla handen för att "få igång det" =)
<andol> coffe: http://docs.puppetlabs.com/learning/ är inte helt fel
<Barre> nu till ett viktigare ämne, behöver namnge min mail-server i starwars-tema... vilken av karaktärerna skall jag välja och varför?
<Haffe> Vilken karaktär som helst från star wars kanonet eller bara filmerna?
<andol> Barre: Tja, C-3PO är väl tämligen kommunikativ?
<Barre> andol: sant, den ligger på topp just nu...
<coffe> jag gillar bobbafet
<Barre> Haffe: skjut.. jag behöver bara ett namn =)
<phnom> snitch_^: Och du får gärna ta det här istället för i PM
<phnom> snitch_^: Så kan andra hjälpa också.
<Haffe> Barre: Dash
<Barre> coffe: bobbafet är upptaget (uppdelat i två, bobba är primary dns och fet är sekundär :))
<coffe> tänker inte frǻga vad leja är
<Barre> Haffe: Dash... känner jag inte igen.. från nått spel eller?
<Barre> coffe: =)
 * phnom sitter på skywalker och ircar från leia
<phnom> chewbacca står avstängd på min byrå.
<andol> Barre: Annars hade väl Jango och Boba vart passande för primär respektive sekundär?
<Haffe> Barre: Shadows of the empire.
<Barre> andol: jag funderade på det, men jag glömmer alltid bort vilken som är primary och secondary. genom att ta ett namn och dela upp på två så är det enklare att komma ihåg... fånigt men så är det
<Barre> Haffe: ahh.. vad för karaktär vad det då?
<Barre> ähh.. 3cpo it is
<Haffe> Barre: Smugglare.
<Barre> Haffe: ok..
<Barre> eller heter han kanske c-3po...
<Barre> ja, det gör han ju..
<coffe> Barre,  minns du hur du installerade då ?
<sn1tch> fixat =)
<Barre> coffe: apt-get install puppet
<Barre> coffe: för agenterna, samt apt-get install puppetmaster   för masterservern =)
<coffe> Barre,  har löst problemet.
<Barre> coffe: =)
<coffe> jag måste hitta igen hur de varman fick dom ssl certen
<Barre> coffe: fast jag la till puppets egna repository för att få en bra version på puppet-dashboard
<coffe> dashboard ?
<Barre> coffe: vänta med dash-board, det är bara rapportering och statestik.. jag får igång på pie charts
<Barre> coffe: när du installerad agenten och satt addressen till servern i /etc/puppet/puppet.conf  server=master.example.com
<Barre> coffe: så kan du göra följande på klienten: puppet agent --test
<Barre> coffe: sen kan du se certet på mastern med: puppet cert --list
<coffe> Barre,  den säger det är depricated .. man ska anv agent
<Barre> coffe: ser du certet så kan du importera den servern i mastern med: puppet cert --sign agent.example.com
<Barre> coffe: men du använder ju agent... puppet agent --test
<coffe> Barre,  är lite vilse just nu
<coffe> ska bara hitta spåret igen
<Barre> :)
<coffe> warning: peer certificate won't be verified in this SSL session
 * K350 ninni na ninni ninni na - BOING! Dagnes CLI tips - get-flash-videos  
<coffe> Barre,  nu har jag fått igång det igen ..
<xerxes> Vet inte om någon av er känner till detta eller om ni kan besvara frågan men jag kör ändå.
<xerxes> Det är såhär att jag snappade upp en tråd på Flashback beträffande sådanna här kommersiella kabel TV modem man kan få av sin ISP vid beställning av kabel TV bredband.
<xerxes> nu råkar jag ha ett sådant liggandes och till min fråga är, är det ngn som vet hur man tar sig in i det administrativa gränssnittet på en cisco EPC2425 ? har prövat olika lösen kombinationer får bara unathorized :/
<xerxes> tråden jag snappade upp. https://www.flashback.org/t585547
<xerxes> måste ju gå att ta sig in på ngt sätt
<snitch_^> ngn som vet vad kommandot är för att ansluta hit direkt med irssi direkt... ?? istället för att komma in på ngn **** IRC NET ?
<kakapakaka> Irc.freenode.org
<snitch_^> men hela kommandot ?
<snitch_^> tex ./SERVER ADD -auto -network worknet
<kakapakaka> Kan du inte irc kommandoo. Men envisas irssi?
<snitch_^> kan hela quakenet no probs
<snitch_^> men Irc.freenode.org nada
<snitch_^> :(
<kakapakaka> Qnet har sitt egna race
<snitch_^> =)
<kakapakaka> Kör xchat så har du gui
<kakapakaka>  slipper massa extrajobb
<snitch_^> nah vill ej ge upp så lätt
<snitch_^> =)
<kakapakaka> Har aldrig fattat grejen med irssi
<sn1tch> hur tankar man sina dirvrutiner till still grafikkort " Nvida "
<gecko> Gissa vem som har suttit i fotöljen och sovit mest hel kvällen
<gecko> Rätt svar vinner
<arand> no u
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-19
<einand> gecko: jag
<einand> tror
<einand> att
<einand> det
<einand> är
<einand> realubot_
 * realubot_ realubot sover aldrig men det händer att han tar konstpauser ibland.
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<rogst> morgon
<larsemil> morrn
<Screedo> allt väl i kanalen?
<coffe> Barre,  nu är har jag bara de lilla problemet hur min klient ska få någon från server(puppet)
<Barre> coffe: du börjar med att skapa en site.pp i /etc/puppet/manifests/ (min includerar enbart min node definition än så länge som ligger i nodes.pp)
<Barre> coffe: i nodes.pp så specificerar du dina serverar och vilka moduler som skall köras på dessa, i modulerna så anger du vad som skall ske..
<coffe> jag har en modul som ska skapa en fil i tmp
<coffe> eller nej vänta..  nu hänger jag med på vad den gjorde.
<Haffe> Förstår någon det här?
<Haffe> Varför valde google att inte utrusta nexus tablet med en plats för minneskort?
<coffe> ja , dom undrar varför google valde , att inte ha plats för minnes kort i nexus
<Haffe> En fisk.
<Barre> coffe: http://pastebin.com/uQ6XdLMr
<gecko> En ny dag i saltgruvan har tagit sin början
<coffe> Barre,  så den kolllar inte själv igenon nodes  ?
<Barre> coffe: nej, den kollar sites.pp   du måste alltid (som jag förstått det) utgå från site.pp och inkludera det du vill ha i din konfiguration med utgångspunkt från den filen
<Barre> s/sites.pp/site.pp/
<coffe> okey  de förklara ett å annat
<Haffe> Jäkla Barre.
<Haffe> Nu påmminer du mig om att jag har 30 blad som jag måste konfigurera upp när jag har tid.
<coffe> Barre,  problemet är att default inte verkar fungera .  så jag la in min egna host då funakde det
<coffe> Barre,  du include puppet och common ? vad är det ?
<Barre> coffe: puppet och common är två moduler som jag skapat. Modulerna skapar du (eller laddar ner till) /etc/puppet/modules/ min moduö 'puppet' lägger till puppets repository och apt-nyckel och ser till att rätt version av puppet agent är installerad. Common modulen ställer in småsaker som ex, resolv.conf, hosts, ssh-nycklar för mina användare, installera vim, etc...
<coffe> okey :)  tänkte ska puppet installera sig själv.. det är inte illa :P
<coffe> Barre,  tack :)
<Barre> coffe: självklart skall puppet configurationen pushas ut från puppet =)
<coffe> Barre,  skojar du nu eller ?
<gecko> Livet på nätet. Dokumentär från 2011. Internet har bidragit till att de geografiska gränserna suddats ut och människor runt hela världen träffas i virtuella världar baserade på intressen.
<gecko> 14:45 - 15:40 Idag,
<coffe> andol,  puppetmaster :)  om jag på en klient redigerar en fil som jag skapar via puppet, kommer mina ändringar bara skrivas över ?
<Barre> coffe: ja, det kommer det, men det går att göra moduler som redigerar i filer (exempelvis hosts) och tillåter att du lokalt ändrar i den utan att puppet skriver över dem.
<coffe> Barre,  såg du min tidigare fråga ?
<coffe> men ska anv puppet för att få ut mina apt-proxy inställningar till alla mina maskiner
<Barre> coffe: om jag skojade eller inte? Självklar skojar jag inte.
<coffe> Barre,  hur gör man då det ?   sedan så skulle de vara bra om man kunde  köra en grupp datorer  som bara han en gemensam nämnare.. så alla som kontakatar mastern som är en ubuntu ska få en viss inställning. så man slipper sitta å lägga in varje maskin
<Barre> coffe: jag installerar en default debian (eller ubuntu) och installerar puppet och konfigurerar den till mastern. Så snart det är gjort så kommer puppet att lägga till apt.puppetlabs.com som repository och addera den apt-nyckeln pusha ut en manegerad puppet.conf, uppgradera puppet till en känd version (2.7.18) och starta om agenten.
<coffe> Barre, okey .. då tvingar ut en uppdatering .. då är jag med..
<Barre> coffe: det kan du säker göra med fusion directory
<coffe> Barre,  jag tänkte på den default som ska vara för alla klienter, men får den inte att fungera
<Barre> vad får du för fel då?
<Barre> coffe: ^
<coffe> Barre,  jag har min test klass. och knuten till default.. men då går den inte ut,, knyter jag den till coffe . så går den ut
<Barre> coffe: hur ser din site.pp och nodes.pp ut då?
<coffe> site som din
<coffe> node = node default { include test }
<coffe> fast nu funkade det .. kan de vart för jag inte har inherrit på coffe hosten
<coffe> jag får labba
<Barre> ja, du måste köra inherit
<larsemil> coffe + Barre: tycker inte ni andol måste ändra sitt schema och jobba på nätterna och vara support här då? kan ju inte strunta i oss bara för att han fått roligt jobb
<coffe> larsemil,  instämmmer helt
<coffe> Barre,  just nu startar jag om mastern efter varje ändring. behövs det ?
<Barre> larsemil: helt rätt. Jag tycker det är svagt av andol att inte ställa upp, detta borde han tänkt på INNAN han åkte över havet
<Barre> coffe: nej
<larsemil> har ni kikat på andols puppet-recept då?
<larsemil> har för mig han har det på sin github
<coffe> hur är det man kan göra för själv skicka en notify ?
<coffe> Barre,  hur ser din puppet.conf ut  ?  på en klient
<Barre> coffe: för att skicka notify så skriver du bara notify("This is a message with variable ${variabelnamn}"),
<coffe> Barre,  jag har löst den biten . men  jag har ingen loggning på min klient
<Barre> coffe: min puppet.conf http://pastebin.com/ZQyC0VPM
<coffe> kör puppet någon form av webserver på mastern ?
<Barre> coffe: men du ser det när du kör en : puppet agent --test
<Barre> coffe: nope, ingen web service. tror agenten pratar på port 8140 på mastern
<coffe> coffe.local - - [19/Jul/2012:10:09:16 CEST] "PUT /production/report/coffe HTTP/1.1" 200 14
<Barre> coffe: ja, det ser onekligen ut som HTTP =)
<Barre> men nu har jag strulat till det... får inte certet att lira...
<coffe> Barre,  fibblar med att köra send-notify på desktop maskiner .. så man ser det :)
<coffe> hittade hur man kan få den att godkänna alla cert beroendep å nät
<coffe> puppet agent list ? listar de inte alla
<coffe> http://docs.puppetlabs.com/guides/configuring.html     autosign.conf . kan du kolla på Barre
<coffe> Barre,  vad är det för problem med cert nu då ?
<ibm> mitt noip2 funkar inte hur kan jag installera om noip2 jag har installations mappen kvar på skrivbordet
<einand> ibm: kör den versionen som finns i ubuntus föråd
<ibm> einand det finns inget sådan
<ibm> einand det var det gamla distributitionen som hade det
<coffe> test
<Barre> coffe: ehh... jag hade varit lite snål på /var filsystemet på min puppetmaster, det var fullt... när jag utökade det så fungerar allt igen
<coffe> test
<Barre> test test
<Barre> coffe: har du slagit på autosign eller?
<coffe> Barre,  inte än .. jag har satt upp min ipv6 FW
<ibm> einand problemet är att noip2 inte startar automatisk när jag startar om datorn jag har filen för hur man ska fixa det men det funkar inte det där heller
<einand> ibm: finns i ubuntu 12.04
<Barre> coffe: jag la till en disk i en HA enablad vm i PM. Gick inte att starta sen, var tvungen att ta bort den från HA och lägga till den igen för att den skall starta. Inga större problem, men frustrerande att inte gui informerar om sånt och att jag måste felsöka (eller läsa manual =))
<ibm> einand så här får jag för resultat i noip2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<ibm> einand jag har 12.04 men den finns inte i apt-get eller i synaptic
<ibm> einand kan du kolla på http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/ hur kan jag fixa den så att den startar automatisk varje gång jag startar om datorn
<Screedo> Någon som kör xbmcbuntu på ett fusion baserat moderkort? Har problem med ljudet, får DTS att fungera men inte DD.
<ibm> vad är xbmcbuntu för dist vad är den bra för
<Screedo> det är xbmc linux dist
<ibm> disten måste vara väldigt speciellt jag har aldrig hört talas om den vad är den bra för vad är meningen att ha den
<Screedo> den gör din dator till en htpc
<ibm> är det inte mythubuntu som gäller då
<Screedo> allt är väl en smaksak.
<Dynamit> Xbcubuntu är inte en egen dist. egentligen
<Dynamit> xbmcbuntu
<ibm> den har jag hört att den är till att använda datorn som en htpc
<Dynamit> RÃ¥kade skriva fel
<Dynamit> Jag har hellre Xbmc som front-end och Ubuntu som distb. än mythubuntu men det är en smak sak
<Screedo> har problem med ljudet i xbmc :/
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan dessa dist
 * Screedo får ställa sig i skamvrån för att han gjorde en så dålig research på fusion baserade kort och AMD drivare...
<Screedo> till linux då.
<Dynamit> Xbmcbuntu använder Ubuntu som bas
<Screedo> jupp
<Dynamit> Mythubuntu kan jag inte svara på
<Dynamit> har sätt hur det ser ut och det räcker för mig
<ibm> den använder också ubuntu
<Dynamit> eftersom de använder xbmc som grund lata människor
<ibm> einand så här får jag för resultat i noip2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<ibm> einand kan du kolla på http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/ hur kan jag fixa den så att den startar automatisk varje gång jag startar om datorn
<Dynamit> Okej om de hade använt Xbmc helt som grund, bara inplanterat eget skin och sådant smått men nej då.
<Dynamit> Men samtidigt så är ju de som håller på med Myth så snälla så det erkänner och skriver klart och tydligt att de använder Xbmc som grund
<Dynamit> Screedo hur kan du ha problem med ljudet i Xbmc men inte Myth?
<ibm> hur många ubuntu distar finns det egentligen
<Dynamit> Mer än vad man kan räkna
<Dynamit> men många är övergivna också
<ibm> det skulle vara mycket enklare om alla skulle vara samma och istället välja vid installationen vilka grejer man vill använda datorn för så att det hämtas från nätet
<Dynamit> Finns mer eller mindre sånt
<Dynamit> Ubuntu advance disc install
<Dynamit> oj
<Dynamit> alternative
<ibm> istället för alla dessa distar
<Dynamit> http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<Dynamit> för X64 CPU
<Dynamit> men då är det bara text installation som gäller tills man har installerat GUI etc.
<ibm> annars är det för krånligt att kolla vilka som finns och alla ska ha ett grafisk miljö för installation om man önskar att ha
<Dynamit> Jag har inte grafisk miljö i alla burkar
<Dynamit> Jag har 1 som lever helt på terminal
<Dynamit> Min dator med ringfunktion ("mobilen") har terminal som jag använder mer en GUI nästan
<ibm> einand så här får jag för resultat i noip2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<Dynamit> Datorn jag sitter vid nu har GUI men jag använder terminalen mer än GUI när jag ska ändra eller installera saker
<ibm> einand kan du kolla på http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/ hur kan jag fixa den så att den startar automatisk varje gång jag startar om datorn
<Dynamit> kommentarerna måste du utkommentera
<Dynamit> haha kan inte stava
<Dynamit> rad: 39, 40 bör inte laddas vad jag kan läsa av vad som står i texten
<Dynamit> rad 16 till 18 borde också vara ut-kommenterad
<Dynamit> rad 12 med
<Dynamit> rad 14 också om det är en kommentar vilket jag tycker det ser ut som
<Dynamit> ibm: försvann du?
<Dynamit> -spacebug- om du tittar i länken han skickade så syns ju stora fel
<coffe> Barre,   jag har puppet startat nu .. verkar som den varje körning kör den kollen . för jag får en notice om det.. men filen finns kvar
<coffe> ibm,  lägg det skriptet i /etc/init.d/
<coffe> sedan ska du sätta vilka runlvls det ska startas på ..
<coffe> måste googla det
<coffe> update-rc.d *scriptesnamn *  defaults
<sn1tch> har problem med att installera mina Nvidia drivers.. " Skriver sudo sh sen drar jag bara in filen och trycker enter... då får jag upp " your be running an X server :/ kör ju inte det  ngn hjälp? försök nu i flera timmar o fixa biffen
<Haffe> sn1tch: Finns det någon speciell anledning till att du inte använder jockey-gtk för att installera nvidias drivrutiner?
<sn1tch> haffe aldrig vetat vad där det tills nu
<sn1tch> så ngt tips på vad jag borde göra ?
<sn1tch> har problem med att installera mina Nvidia drivers.. " Skriver sudo sh sen drar jag bara in filen och trycker enter... då får jag upp " your be running an X server :/ kör ju inte det  ngn hjälp? försök nu i flera timmar o fixa biffen
<Barre> coffe: vad menar du? varje körning så exekveras alla moduler. Vill du köra nått enbart om en fil föändrats så kan du sätta refreshonly => true
<coffe> Barre,  trevligtatt jag får en grafisk notify varje gång den körs
<Haffe> sn1tch: Kör gksu jockey-gtk istället.
<coffe> eller under menyn system  så finns det ju  där
<Barre> försöker sätta upp master/slave med bind9, men inget händer när jag försöker skapa en nyckel med kommandot: dnssec-keygen -a hmac-md5 -b 128 -n HOST rre.nu.
<Barre> den lixom bara hänger där...
<coffe> länge sedan jag satte upp det
<Barre> coffe: det var bara att vänta.. tog lite tid det där...
<coffe> Barre,  frågade i ipv6 kanalen om råd för ha koll på sina hostnames..  men fick inget svar.
<sn1tch> ngn pro som vet hur man installerar sina Nvida drivers ?? har GT 540 M.... har försökt nu med allt :(
<coffe> sn1tch,  testade du  jockey ?
<sn1tch> ja då
<sn1tch> fingerade inte
<sn1tch> u*
<coffe> vad är det som inte fungerar ?
<coffe> eller låt mig fråga.. hur vet du att det inte fungerar ?
<sn1tch> jockey
<sn1tch> har testat allt haffe har hjälpt mig i priv
<sn1tch> med kockey
<sn1tch> jocky
<sn1tch> http://hybrid-graphics-linux.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Ironhide
<sn1tch> skriver sudio apt-get install ironhide
<sn1tch> får fram ...
<sn1tch> Följande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsställas:  ironhide : Beroende av: virtualgl men det kan inte installeras E: Kunde inte korrigera problemen, du har hållit tillbaka trasiga paket.
<rogst> är ironhide bättre äm bumblebee ?
<einand> sn1tch: använd bumblebee i stället
<sn1tch> okej ska ge mig in de då
<Barre> coffe: så, nu är infrastrukturen uppe och stabil. Nu kan jag påbörja demontering av den gamla miljön och sen är det bara lek kvar =)
<coffe> Barre,  nice :)  varför flyttade du inte bara över de gamla ?
<sn1tch> install: destinationfilsoperand saknas efter ”/home/snitch/Hämtningar/Bumblebee-Project-bumblebee-ui-10ffad0.zip”
<sn1tch> vad gör jag för fel ?
<sn1tch> kan ej installera Bumblebee
<sn1tch> sudo install ”/home/snitch/Hämtningar/Bumblebee-Project-bumblebee-ui-10ffad0.zip
<Barre> coffe: för att det är så mycket "legacy" och en blandad miljö. Några instanser rullar ubuntu andra debian och en del BSD. nu blev det debian rakti igenom för infrastrukturen
<coffe> sn1tch,  så vad är det som går fel med jockey då ? vad får du för felmedelande ?
<sn1tch> coffe har testat allt som går med jockey
<sn1tch> inte lönt
<coffe> sn1tch,  men vad är det då som går fel ?
<sn1tch> den hittar ej mitt graffikort eller drivrutiner till den
<coffe> så jockey hittar ingen drivrutin ?
<sn1tch> nop
<larsemil> oj!
<larsemil> blev visst kde helt plötsligt. får se hur länge jag står ut den här gången
<larsemil> men unity hade gått mig på nerverna lite väl länge
<coffe> sn1tch,  lspci  ser du ditt grafik kort där ?
<ibm> Dynamit och coffe jag är tillbaka är ni kvar
<Dynamit> ja
<sn1tch> coffe ska jag skriva det i terminalen ?
<coffe> ibm,  såg du mitt svar ?
<coffe> sn1tch,  ja
<ibm> Dynamit och coffe vad menar du med alla dessa rader hur vet man på vilken rad nummer följande text finns jag förstår inte
<sn1tch> coffe
<sn1tch> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (r
<Dynamit> använder du gui finns rad sökning
<ibm> jag använder bara den grafiska xubuntu
<ibm> och på webbläsaren står det inga rader där
<coffe> ibm,  har du länken igen ?
<ibm> vänta
<ibm> jag tror det
<ibm> ja nu ser jag rad numren
<Dynamit> och i GUI text redigerare så finns text rad's sökning
<sn1tch> coffe 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (r
<ibm> kommer dock inte ihåg vilka rader du sa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<coffe> sn1tch,  då finns kortet där .  ingen annan vga ?
<Barre> larsemil: spännande, svårt att bli av med alla bilbliotek och skräp när du tröttna (ialla fall hade jag det)
<coffe> ibm,  20 -37 .. spar det i /etc/init.d/noip.sh
<coffe> sedan chmod 700 på den
<sn1tch> coffe vad menar du med ingen annan vga
<larsemil> Barre: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<coffe> sn1tch,  kör -> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ibm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/ rad 1 till 4 är vad jag har skrivit i terminalen men varför funkar det inte som det står i readme filen
<sn1tch> coffe jag har redan gjort det
<sn1tch> funkar inte
<Barre> larsemil: lycka till =)
<larsemil> Barre: i värsta fall: umount /home; rm -rf /
<coffe> sn1tch,  om det inte fungerar . så är det mycket  som redan är trasigt
<Barre> larsemil: mm brukar vara så...
<coffe> ibm sedan kör du -> sudo update-rc.d noip.sh  defaults
<sn1tch> coffe:  så du säger jag ska installera om min ubuntu ?
<larsemil> Barre: vilket inte är så illa när installen tar en kvart och jag i princip använder fyre fem program bara
<ibm> rad 7 till 9 står det Där 'X' i 'rcX.d' är värdet du tillhandahåller när följande kommando körs:
<ibm> 	grep initdefault /etc/inittab | awk -F: '{print $2}' men som ni ser funkar det inte heller
<larsemil> sn1tch: nej. men posta gärna dina felmeddelanden så vi kan se vad det är som krånglar.
<coffe> sn1tch,  nej jag säger du får börja berätta vad du får för felmedelanden
<coffe> ibm,  stop nu :)   om du gör de 2 sakerna jag sa.. så ska de fungera sedan
<sn1tch> coffe vad är kommandot för jockry
<larsemil> kan du inte köra en apt-get upgrade kan du inte köra jockey heller
<coffe> sn1tch,  vad är felet på apt ? det måste lösas först.
<sn1tch> jag har kört det
<sn1tch> det fungerar
<sn1tch> men jockery fungerar ej
<coffe> jockey-gtk
<sn1tch> ghx
<sn1tch> (jockey-gtk:3342): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<sn1tch> där
<ibm> jag förstår inte vad ska jag börja med det står ju så där, på rad 16 till 19, Om du vill att det ska starta automatiskt när datorn startas, ändra
<ibm> då följande skript i din start-katalog. (/etc/init.d/rcX.d
<ibm> eller /sbin/init.d/rcX.d eller ???)
<coffe> kör sudo jockey-text då
<coffe> ibm den guiden är dålig ..
<coffe> ibm,  20 -37 .. spar det i /etc/init.d/noip.sh
<coffe> ibm sedan kör du -> sudo update-rc.d noip.sh  defaults
<larsemil> sn1tch: men startar programmet? för det är inget ovanligt att man får lite gtk warnings och error messages i terminalen när man kör upp det.
<ibm> behövs dessa rader också #! /bin/sh
<ibm> 	# . /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions	# uncomment/modify for your killproc
<coffe> ibm,  läste du vad jag skrev precis ?
<ibm> ja
<coffe> de räcker
<ibm> men det finns ju det här tecknet framför #
<sn1tch> coffe !! snitch@snitch-Aspire-5750G:~$ sudo sudo jockey-text Ytterligare drivrutiner Söker efter tillgängliga drivrutiner... snitch@snitch-Aspire-5750G:~$
<sn1tch> inget hände
<sn1tch> den sökte 2 sec
<sn1tch> sen tillbaka till root
<sakjur> sn1tch: Testa sudo jockey-text -v ?
<sn1tch> sure
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install nvidia-common ska väl räcka? eller nvidia-current
<ibm> coffe ja
<ibm> coffe men det finns ju det här tecknet framför #
<coffe> ibm,  av det du postade ska du bara ha rad 20 till 39 . inget annat
<sn1tch> jockey-text: error: no such option: -v  sakjur
<ibm> coffe du menar rad 23 till 37
<sakjur> sn1tch: Ok. Segt
<Dynamit> resten kan vara kvar
<Dynamit> men ska ut-kommenteras
<sn1tch> larsemil Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig nvidia-common är redan den senaste versionen.
<sn1tch> men när jag går in på den här dator " detaljer " finns dom inte där
<sn1tch> :/
<larsemil> sn1tch: glxinfo | grep vendor
<sn1tch> larsemil .. vad menar du ska jag skriva glxinfo i terminalen ?
<ibm> coffe ska jag ha med rad 21 och 22 det står ju detta tecken framför detta #
<ibm> coffe ska jag ha med rad 21 och 22 det står ju detta tecken framför dessa #
<larsemil> mm
<coffe> ibm för det var enklast förklara så .. och dom stör inte
<larsemil> sn1tch: glxinfo | grep vendor
<ibm> coffe obs skrev fel där
<sn1tch> sudo förre?
<larsemil> nej. då hade jag skrivit sudo
<sn1tch> ok thx
<sn1tch> larsemil
<sn1tch> Programmet "glxinfo" är för närvarande inte installerat.  Du kan installera det genom att ange: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<larsemil> då får du gissa vad du ska göra nu
<sn1tch> haha
<sn1tch> fixar det nu
<Barre> :)
<coffe> Barre,  varje gång puppy  rullar på min maskin nu får jag en trevlig liten notify om det :)
<sn1tch> laremil fixat
<sn1tch> ska jag starta om datorn ?
<larsemil> sn1tch: nej
<larsemil> du ska skriva glxinfo | grep vendor
<Barre> coffe: hahah.. mysigt, se till att den säger något trevlig
<coffe> Barre,  ska kolla om jag kan bygga ut det.. så har klienten X igång så ska den lämna en sån notify
<ibm> coffe filen finns inte där alltså noip.sh /etc/init.d/noip.sh
<sn1tch> laesemil såg du ?
<coffe> ibm du ska skapa den
<larsemil> sn1tch: jag ger upp har inga fler ideer.
<larsemil> prova starta omdatorn
<larsemil> nu ska jag gå och hämta dottern. peace out
<sn1tch> haha gör så göllet hf
<ibm> coffe aha ska jag skapa den med libreoffice writer
<Dynamit> Skönt jag kommer framåt med sidan
 * Dynamit pratar mest för sig själv
<coffe> ibm nej..  kan du vi ? eller någon annan console ediotr ?
<ibm> coffe vilket ska jag använda du menar word editor
<dfxz> känns som att detta noip.sh har jag läst tidigare i denna kanal
<coffe> ibm  jag anv vi , pico anv vissa eller nano ..
<coffe> måste fixa en sak .. brb
<ibm> coffe hur använder jag dessa kan du förklara rad för rad /etc/init.d/noip.sh
<Barre> ibland får jag ont av att bara läsa vissa skaker.. stackars sate : http://arbetarbladet.se/nyheter/gavle/1.4913242-fick-dragkrok-i-stjarten
<Barre> s/skaker/saker/
<einand> Barre: ännu löjligare är att dom gjort en polisanmälan
<Barre> einand: förmodligen p.g.a. att försäkringsboleget kräver det, kan ju vara så att de ansvariga har brustit i tillsyn eller omdöme och då är det inte mannens försäkringsbolag som skall betala
<coffe> men va fan ..  "titta de sticker upp en hård spetsig sak i metall där.. jag sätter mig på den." snälla..
<sn1tch_> coffe vad ska jag ta mig itll :'(
<Barre> å andra sidag, varför finns den pinnen där? en bättre modell hade varit att släpet hade en pinne som skall ner i hålet.
<Barre> s/i hålet/i ett hål/
<sn1tch_> coffe vad ska jag ta mig till :*(
<ibm> coffe hur använder jag dessa kan du förklara rad för rad /etc/init.d/noip.sh
<ibm> coffe alltså för att skapa filen i guiden står det att man ska lägga till raderna inte skapa hela filen
<ibm> coffe hur skapar jag filen då hur använder jag dessa editorer
<ibm> coffe är du kvar här
<phnom> Morrn
<dfxz> phnom: morrn sipnåm
<einand> Barre: alltså, om mannen är så otroligt korkad och sätter sig på ett leksaksbilstak, så är det hans egna fel, självklart så måste folk börja ta lite eget ansvar
<einand> Barre: anämlan gjordes av en annhörig till mannen, inte mannen själv
<phnom> dfxz: sip? nä det pratar jag inte.
<ibm> har någon annan lust att hjälpa till
<einand> phnom: session initiation protoco
<ibm> alltså med noip2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<phnom> einand: Ja, det stämmer bra. Förutom att du glömde ett "l" där på slutet.
<einand> phnom: nej, jag glömde det inte, det lever bara under skyddad identitet
<ibm> jag vill att den ska starta automatisk vid omstart
<ibm> noip2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<sn1tch> coffe
<sn1tch> försökte fixa det på egen hand.. jag lyckades
<sn1tch> men jag fuck detta medelande
<sn1tch> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before                      installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING             THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver                   download page at www.nvidia.com.
<ibm> sn1tch han verkar vara borta
<sn1tch> okej
<sn1tch> vad är en X server ?
<sn1tch> :D
<ibm> sn1tch han gick utan att säga nåt han verkar har fått nog av oss att hjälpa två samtidigt kan vara jobbig
<sn1tch> aaa
<sn1tch> kan förstå det
<sn1tch> coffe om du ser detta så älskar vi dig jätte mkt <3 du är bäst och har en super hjärta förlåt oss om vi är jobbiga !!
<ibm> en X server är väl den grafiska delen av ubuntu eller behövs för att använda den grafiska delen
<Dynamit> utan X server så kan ni glömma grafik i huvud taget
<Dynamit> Då är den en ren terminal så länge man inte har X client så klart för då kan man ansluta till en annans dator's X server
<ibm> ja det är ju det jag menar fast på ett annat sätt
<sn1tch> men laddar jag ner fel drivrutiner då? till eller vad är felet
<Dynamit> Nej
<Dynamit> du måste starta datorn i terminal läge
<Dynamit> och mounta hdd
<Dynamit> sedan installera drivrutinerna ifrån rena terminal läget
<sn1tch> dynamit hur startar jag dator i terminal låge då?
<sn1tch> ngn hjälp ?
<sn1tch> eller ngn hemsida som kan hjälpa
<Dynamit> väljer felsäkert läge i GRUB2
<sn1tch> dynamit jag är ny börjare så du vet
<Dynamit> sedan start root terminal eller vad det står kommer inte ihåg just nu
<sn1tch> 1 hur kmr jag in i fel säker läge
<sn1tch> 2 vad är GRUB2
<ibm> dynamit har du lust att hjälpa mig med noip2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<ibm> sn1tch du verkar vara helt nybörjare mer än vad jag är
<sn1tch> ska jag starta om datorn.. sen trycka typ F2 ?
<sn1tch> F10 ?
<sn1tch> ibm typ
<sn1tch> =)
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/JyyXj1rG säkert fel i den med ibm men mer rätt en vad det är i din
<sn1tch> dynamit mig orkar du inte hjälpa right ? =D
<andol> larsemil: Tja, tycker att Barre fixar puppet-supporten rätt bra han med...
<ibm> sn1tch grub är start laddaren för att starta från hårdiskens  mbr och root får du genom att välja vid start återställningsläge
<sn1tch> ibm
<sn1tch> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/Xserver-konfiguration
<sn1tch> kan det vara ngt för mig ?
<Dynamit> inte om du ska ha tillverkarens drivrutiner vad jag skum läste mig till
<ibm> sn1tch mbr står för master boot record och är hårddiskens boot sektor utan den kan inte hårddisken starta nåt själv överhuvudtaget fast man kan ändå starta från en skiva eller usb och nå sina filer på hårddisken
<coffe> ibm,  jag är här nu
<Dynamit> coffe tar du han
<Dynamit> förklara hur han ska gå in i terminalen ifrån Grub2
<Dynamit> så han kan installera Nvida's drivrutiner
<coffe> Dynamit,  jag är på väg ut på sjön med båten .. så har lite ont om tid..
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> Grub2 är shift om jag inte minns fel
<Dynamit> kan vara ctrl kommer inte ihåg vilken som var Grub och vilken som var Grub2
<coffe> är det grubb problem nu? var det inte noip nyss ?
<coffe> nej, nu blir de sjön å läsa om ipv6 å se om man kan få snyrr på ddns å ipv6
<ibm> dynamit jag vill att mitt noip2 startar automatisk vid omstart har du lust att hjälpa mig alltså med noip2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/JyyXj1rG säkert fel i den med ibm men mer rätt en vad det är i din
<coffe> ibm,  snälla, jag har berättat exakt vad det är du behöver göra ..  för att lösa det.
<ibm> coffe du har inte sagt hur jag ska använda editorerna
<ibm> coffe alltså för att skapa filen
<coffe> ibm, har du testat googla ?    och med andra ord kan du ingen av dom .
<Dynamit> någon idé om hur jag ska få typ symlink eller något att mounta flera enheter som en mapp fast låta redan existerande mounting vara, asså typ virtuell mapp
<coffe> ibm annars fungerar sudo gedit /etc/init.d/noip2.sh
<coffe> nej AFK => sjön   s/geeks/kvinnor i bikini
<ibm> coffe du sa att deras eget readme filen är fel så hur kan jag hitta rätt på google
<ibm> dynamit jag får ändå detta ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ grep initdefault /etc/inittab | awk -F: '{print $2}'
<ibm> grep: /etc/inittab: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm>  så hur ska http://pastebin.com/JyyXj1rG hjälpa mig med det här
<Dynamit> för att det är mer rätt i den filen
<Dynamit> dessutom så är /etc/inittab utkommenterad
<ibm> coffe i guiden står det att jag ska lägga till raderna inte skapa en ny file
<ibm> dynamit om man inte använder grep initdefault hur ska man då få fram vad x står för
<sn1tch> om jag nu stänger av X servren.. kan jag då installera mina Nvidia drivers .. och sen starta X servrn i gen ?
<sn1tch> ngn som kan hjälpa mig med få detta att fungera .... http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/Xserver-konfiguration
<ibm> har någon annan lust att hjälpa till
<ibm> alltså med noip2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<coffe> ibm,  så .. jag har hjälpt dig.. jag har förklarat att den guiden inte gör det på bästa sätt.
<ibm> coffe hur ska jag använda editorerna
<coffe> ibm annars fungerar sudo gedit /etc/init.d/noip2.sh
<ibm> coffe filen finns inte
<coffe> du ska ju skapa den
<coffe> och det ska den raden göra
<coffe> och du kan sedan redigera den
<ibm> måste jag ha med dessa två rader #! /bin/sh
<ibm> 	# . /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions	# uncomment/modify for your killproc
<ibm> de har #
<coffe> nej
<coffe> jag har sagt exqakt vilka rader du behöver
<ibm> så jag behöver rad 23 till rad 36 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<coffe> jag tror nog att det är en bättre lösning du manuellt uppdaerar det
<coffe> 20-37 blir bra
<Dynamit> ja resten hade jag ut-kommenterat
<Dynamit> men det skulle ju inte hjälpa enligt någon
<ibm> men du sa nyss att rad 21 och 22 inte behövs
<Dynamit> nu förstog du han fel
<ibm> så rad 23 till 36 räcker det eller inte
<ibm> dynamit vet du
<Dynamit> 20-37 räcker exakt som coffe har sagt x antal gånger
<coffe> ibm ja de räcker ?  men varför spendera så mycket tid på att fråga om det? varför inte bara inte göra som vi tipsar dig ?
<ibm> dynamit varför ska jag ha med #
<ibm> # det är väl onödigt
<coffe> lol
<Dynamit> Men herre jesus om du vet så varför frågar du
<ibm> # vad är den till för
<coffe> ibm .. vill du lära dig anv google.. vill du ha hjälp så fråga här .
<ibm> jag har googlat det är samma guide överallt
<realubot> einand: noip2 finns inte i Ubuntus förråd i 12.04. Det fattades innan i.a.f.
<realubot> ibm: Skillnaden mellan XBMC och Mythbuntu är att Mythbuntu har stöd för inspelning av TV. Det hade inte XBMC innan i.a.f.
<Dynamit> Nu lär den ha det annars så finns det plugins att ta ner
<realubot> ibm: XBMC har dock ett mycket snyggare utseende om man vill ha snygga menyer när man rattar en htpc.
<coffe> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/noip2
<ibm> realubot visst är # den onödigt
<ibm> realubot http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<Dynamit> Xbmc äger Myth är några snyltare som implantera jätte lite kod på och byter nämn istället för att bara göra plugin
<coffe> undrar när xbmc kommer till luren såg de var på väg
<ibm> realubot räcker det med rad 23 till rad 36
<Haffe> Vad trevligt.
<Haffe> Det ser ut som att jag äntligen lyckats laga mina skor.
<ibm> realubot att lägga i /etc/init.d/noip2.sh
<realubot> ibm: Vad försöker du göra? Var har du fått grejerna i pastebin från?
<realubot> ibm: Vem har gett dig det?
<ibm> realubot från readme filen och från coffe och dynamit
<Dynamit> coffe Xbmc till Android är officellt påväg sedan igår
<Dynamit> IOS finns det redan till
<ibm> realubot för att få den att starta automatisk när jag startar om datorn
<coffe> Dynamit,  jag vet,, men jag menade att de  är släppt ..  är nöjd över få igång en virtuell android på datorn igår såjag kan se viasatplay på datorn
<ibm> du menar väl viaplay
<ibm> som hette förut viasat on demand
<coffe> mm viaplay
<realubot> ibm: Du har en fil som heter debian.noip.sh i filen du tankar ner här: http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php?page=linux
<realubot> ibm: Du ändrar rättigheter på den filen med kommandot sudo chmod 755 /path/to/file
<coffe> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26258014/noip2_2.1.9-3_amd64.deb ska fungera i 12.04 ?
<realubot> ibm: Därefter kopierar du filen till /etc/init.d/
<realubot> med kommandot: sudo cp /path/to/file /etc/init.d/
<ibm> realubot vänta lite
<realubot> ibm: Det är allt.
<ibm> realubot den rekomenderas inte
<realubot> ibm: Hur vet du det?
<ibm> realubot längre ner på texten står det
<ibm> realubot att den inte alltid är stabilt
<coffe> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/no-ip/2.1.9-3/+build/972503  noip till 12.04
<ibm> realubot man ska helst inte använda en färdig
<coffe> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26258014/noip2_2.1.9-3_amd64.deb där är rätt länk
<realubot> ibm: Ryktas att det har misslyckats. Jag vet inte hur man ska tolka den informationen ...
<realubot> coffe: Han har installerat noip2 och det fungerar. Han behöver få det att starta med systemet bara.
<ibm> realubot och den är ju i första hand för debian inte för ubuntu
<coffe> realubot,  :) lycka till önskar jag :)
<realubot> ibm: Debian och Ubuntu är väldigt lika.
<realubot> coffe: Vad då?
<ibm> realubot har du läst http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/ där står sökvägen till filen man ska ändra men enligt coffe ska jag skapa filen och döpa den till noip2.sh i mappen /etc/init.d/
<coffe> realubot,  inget, glöm de
<realubot> ibm: Ja? Vad är problemet?
<realubot> ibm: Gör så här:
<ibm> realubot ok säg
<realubot> 1. Skapa en fil som heter noip2 i /etc/init.d/ så här: sudo touch /etc/init.d/noip2
<realubot> 2. Öppna filen för att editera den med kommandot: sudo nano /etc/init.d/noip2
<realubot> 2 Lägg in allt mellan ####################################################### i den här filen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099734/
<realubot> Det var punkt 3.
<realubot> 4. Spara och stäng med: Ctrl+X och svara y på frågan om du vill skriva över filen (tryck Enter).
<ibm> realubot även dessa med # #! /bin/sh
<ibm> 	# . /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions	# uncomment/modify for your killproc
<realubot> 5 Ändra rättigheter på filen med kommandot: sudo chmod 755 /etc/init.d/noip2
<realubot> ibm: Ja.
<realubot> ibm: Allt som står mellan #######################################################
<ibm> realubot alltså från rad 21 till 36
<realubot> ibm: 6. Det verkar som om du måste köra det här sist av allt också (osäker): sudo update-rc.d noip defaults
<ibm> realubot alltså från rad 21 till 36
<coffe> realubot,  typo där .. ska vara noip2 inte noip *tipsar*
<Barre> coffe, larsemil: vilken rysare.. har haft totalstopp i min PM miljö ett tag. trodde en stund att allt var förlorat =)
<coffe> Barre,  aj .. hänt ?
<ibm> realubot alltså från rad 21 till 36 eller hur
<realubot> ibm: Just det. Punkt 6 ska vara: sudo update-rc.d noip2 defaults
<realubot> noip2 och inte noip.
<realubot> ibm: 21 till 36 ja.
<Barre> lärt mig väldigt mycket nu coffe, jag försökte på en egen fencing för HA som inte var så lyckad. Fick ett split-brain i clustret samtidigt som drdb la sig på rygg. Kernel panic på ena noden och den andra såg inga diskar :/
<coffe> Barre,  visst är sånt spännande
<sn1tch> ngn som kan hjälpa mig med
<Barre> coffe: bootade om och ingen av noderna såg några diskar. .då blev jag ledsen, men efter lite hackande lyckades jag lyfta upp den volymgrupp som låg på drdb på ena noden och synca om. Lite fsck och sen fick jag upp det...
<sn1tch> 0) Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 at login screen(you don't have to login, we'll have to restart later anyway), then log in. 1) sudo service lightdm stop 2) cd Downloads 3) chmod +x devdriver*.run (your driver filename) 4) sudo ./devdriver*.run
<Barre> nu middag
<realubot> ibm: Du måste installera python-setuptools också då skriptet använder det: sudo apt-get install python-setuptools
<sn1tch> vad är your driver filename tex`?
<realubot> ibm: Eller så tar du bort allt i filen /etc/init.d/noip2 utom:
<realubot> #! /bin/sh
<realubot> /usr/local/bin/noip2
<realubot> Det räcker nog för att starta noip2 automatiskt.
<ibm> realubot vänta lite
<ibm> realubot ska jag ändra filen ännu mer
<ibm> realubot hur ser jag om jag har gjort allt rätt nu
<ibm> realubot jag har inte ändrat filen igen
<Barre> coffe: en lärdom var hur viktigt fqdn är för proxmox, båda mina dns ligger virtuellt och klustret kunde inte starta eftersom den inte kune lösa upp IP från fqdn. Så ett tips är att ha pm-noderna definerade i hosts
<realubot> ibm: Kör: ls -l /etc/init.d/noip2
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du då?
<realubot> ibm: Sedan kör du: cat /etc/init.d/noip2
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du då?
<realubot> !pastebin | ibm
<ubot2> ibm: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ls -l /etc/init.d/noip2
<ibm> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 314 jul 19 17:39 /etc/init.d/noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ cat /etc/init.d/noip2
<ibm> #! /bin/sh
<ibm> 	# . /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions	# uncomment/modify for your killproc
<ibm> 	case "$1" in
<ibm> 	    start)
<ibm> 		echo "Starting noip2."
<ibm> 		/usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> 	    ;;
<ibm> 	    stop)
<ibm> 		echo -n "Shutting down noip2."
<ibm> 		killproc -TERM /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> 	    ;;
<ibm> 	    *)
<ibm> 		echo "Usage: $0 {start|stop}"
<ibm> 		exit 1
<ibm> 	esac
<ibm> exit 0
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Du har inte kört det här kommandot (som jag sa att du skulle köra): sudo chmod 755 /etc/init.d/noip2
<realubot> Gör det och kör sedan: ls -l /etc/init.d/noip2
<realubot> igen.
<realubot> ibm: Har du kört punkt 5 och punkt 6 också?
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ls -l /etc/init.d/noip2
<ibm> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 314 jul 19 17:39 /etc/init.d/noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> jag tror det
<ibm> vilka var dessa
<ibm> den här har jag kört i alla fall ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo chmod 755 /etc/init.d/noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> realubot är du kvar här
<realubot> ibm: Det ser bra ut.
<sn1tch_> aa han är det han kmr strax han skulle mecka en macka
<realubot> ibm: Kör:
<realubot> sudo apt-get install python-setuptools
<realubot> ibm: Och: sudo update-rc.d noip2 defaults
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo apt-get install python-setuptools
<ibm> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<ibm> Bygger beroendeträd
<ibm> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<ibm> python-setuptools är redan den senaste versionen.
<ibm> Följande paket har installerats automatiskt och är inte längre nödvändiga:
<ibm>   plasma-active-mobilecomponents libqtmultimediakit1 firebird2.5-common-doc
<ibm>   share-like-connect-data libfbclient2 firebird2.5-common kde-artwork-active
<ibm>   startactive-ksplash-theme libncp libpq5 libqtwebkit-qmlwebkitplugin
<ibm>   share-like-connect libdeclarative-multimedia plasma-active-data amarok-utils
<ibm>   startactive-data
<ibm> Använd "apt-get autoremove" för att ta bort dem.
<ibm> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 0 att inte uppgradera.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: sudo apt-get autoremove
<realubot> ibm: Har du kört: sudo update-rc.d noip2 defaults
<realubot> ?
<ibm> Efter denna åtgärd kommer 23,9 MB att frigöras på disken.
<ibm> Vill du fortsätta [J/n]?
<coffe> Barre,  något att lösa med puppet? att via dns då å då hämta ut dom och generera hosts ?
<realubot> ibm: J
<Barre> coffe: nä, jag publicerar redan en hosts via puppet, la till proxmoxnoderna där.. men nu har jag nästa problem. efter att jag la till hosts filen så kan jag inte migrera mellan noderna (Can't connect to destination address using public key)
<realubot> ibm: Svara på min fråga nu. Har du kört: sudo update-rc.d noip2 defaults
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo update-rc.d noip2 defaults
<ibm> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/noip2 missing LSB information
<ibm> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<ibm>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/noip2 already exist.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> realubot vad är det som saknas
<ibm> realubot vad är lsb
<ibm> realubot är du kvar här
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte vad som saknas (om något saknas). Du får någon annan i kanalen svara på.
<ibm> realubot men räcker det som finns nu
<realubot> Jag hoppas det. Det märker du om du startar om och om noip2 startar automatiskt.
<coffe> Barre,  gå in på noderna .. testa ssh mellan dom ..
<Barre> coffe: har redan löst det.. "råkade" skriva över root's authorized_keys med min egna för backuptjänsten.. har fixat det och nu lirar det igen. (jag antar att det är så här man lär sig hur saker fungerar... trail and error
<coffe> Barre,  japps
<Barre> ping c-3po
<coffe> pong leia
<Barre> =)
<Berxwedan> unity nu tillgänglig för opensuse och fedora användare
<Barre> stackars dom då ;P
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Jag tyckte inte Gnome Shell var så snyggt i Ubuntu 12.04. Vad är det som gör Gnome Shell bättre än Unity? Om det är något ...
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  wb
<Berxwedan> swecarp: danke... :) la burken på suspend.. gick åt
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  hadde syrran lagat god mat
<Berxwedan> swecarp: jepp.. :)
<swecarp> vego eller ???
<Berxwedan> swecarp: haha. det blev faktiskt det den här ggr. hon är ej vego, men ibland vill hon ha köttfria dagar..
<Berxwedan> :) Unity verkar bli omtyckt utanför Ubuntus kretser
<Berxwedan> *kretsar
 * Berxwedan tror spacebug- gör vågen :P.
<Barre> något bra verkty att visualisera diskanvändning i ubuntu? (grafiskt) för att snabbt kunna radera duplicerade filer och/eller temporära filer och som gör att man snabbt hittar de stora katalogerna?
<Barre> håller på att migrera data och några hemkataloger är över 100GB = jobbigt
<Haffe> Barre: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-analyze-your-disk-usage-pattern-in-linux/
<einand> då har man fått begrava en katt idag :(
<sn1tch> när jag  startar min terminal så heter den  snitch@snitch-aspre-500 blabla   ngn som vet hur man kan ändra det
<einand> vad vill du ändra?
<sn1tch> namnet
<einand> jodå
<einand> man promt
<einand> fanns inte
<einand> sorry
<sn1tch> chill
<einand> hum.. undra vart man hittar den manualen
<scorn> Är det hostnamnet du vill ändra eller användarnamnet?
<Haffe> sn1tch: Vilken del av utmatningen vill du ändra?
<einand> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/varlden/urgammal-skuld-hittad-i-tysk-by_7356422.svd#xtor=AD-500-[svd.se/naringsliv]-[]-[Textlank]-[aftonbladet]-[]-[]
<Haffe> det till vänster eller till höger om snabelat?
<einand> 20:15:33 < scorn> Är det hostnamnet du vill ändra eller användarnamnet?
<einand> 20:16:09 < Haffe> sn1tch: Vilken del av utmatningen vill du ändra?
<einand> 20:16:19 < einand> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/varlden/urgammal-skuld-hittad-i-tysk-by_7356422.svd#xtor=AD-500-[svd.se/naringsliv]-[]-[Textlank]-[aftonbladet]-[]-[]
<einand> 20:16:24 < Haffe> det till vänster eller till höger om snabelat?
<sn1tch> så... asså jag vill ända namnet inne i terminalen inte utanför !
<scorn> Tryck CTRL-ALT-T sen skriver du sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<Haffe> sn1tch: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<scorn> Sedan när du skrivit vad du nu vill ändra till skriver du sudo gedit /etc/hosts och ändrar där också
<einand> men var ju inte det han fråga efter scorn
<coffe> Barre,  ping
<scorn> einand, vad är det han vill ändra då? själva namnet på fönstret?
<Barre> Haffe: tackar, det var baobab jag letade efter
<Barre> !kaka | haffe
<ubot2> haffe: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Barre> coffe: pong
<coffe> Barre,  vad var det du sa ? hade fuckat ? fqdn ? mellanpm boxarna ?
<Barre> coffe: ja, fqdn, samt mitt försök till en osupportad fence (har inte lust att köpa mer hådrvara för en supportad fencing, nu kör jag utan HA)
<coffe> ok.. för i imna cluster anv ip inte namnen
<Barre> coffe: ok, inte i mitt. certen hade skapats på fqdn
<coffe> :)
<coffe> Barre,  ska sätta upp bind/dhcp  för får ddns med ipv6
<Barre> coffe: spännade.. själv vill jag få en stabil miljö i ipv4 först. Håller på att migrera data från befintlig miljö till nya nu. Den berintliga burken får bli backup-srv. När det är uppe och rullar är det mail och www som skall migreras och sen är det ipv6
<andol> Barre: FÃ¥tt riktig IPv6 routad hem, eller blir det till att leka med tunnel?
<coffe> någon som vet hur man kan köra vi search and replace med ipv6 addresser ?
<Barre> andol: blir en tunnel, jag ställde frågan till samtliga ISP som levererar över min fiber och ingen kör ipv6 idag.
<Barre> andol: dessutom så ställde jag frågan "kan ni leverera en fast ipv4 adress till mig och så undrar jag om ni levererar ipv6?". Svaret på den frågan var: Vi levererar varken ivp4 eller ipv6  :/
<andol> Barre: Illa
<Barre> coffe: :%s/sök/ersätt/
<coffe> Barre,  tack hade missat på en annan sak
<coffe> Barre,  såg den på FB :)
<realubot> sn1tch: Hej igen.
<sn1tch> HEJ
<sn1tch> =)
<realubot> sn1tch: Du menar ha Launchern med ikonerna där nere istället för i vänsterkanten?
<sn1tch> realubot ahh skitsamma de spelar ingen roll i gentligen
<sn1tch> jag ska bara kolla klart en video så ses vi i priven
<realubot> sn1tch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<realubot> sn1tch: Installera på egen risk.
<sn1tch> tack m8
<coffe> Barre,  jag har problem med min ptr zone ..  lust dela med dig av din ? är tills 1a ns server jag behöver
<coffe> bara för det , så löste jag det nu
<Barre> ok coffe.. det är otroligt hur känslig bind är för rätt syntax
<Barre> vad såg du på FB coffe?
<coffe> Barre,  att dom inte hade ipv4 eller 6
<K350> hur öppnar jag en PowerISO - .daa - file i linux?
<Barre> coffe: hahah... ellerhur
<Barre> hur bra och stabil är compression i btrfs? (ping HeMan)
<coffe> Barre,  jag gissade ju på ipv6
<Barre> coffe: huh?
<coffe> ipv5
<sn1tch_> z
<coffe> Barre,  dock så svarar min dns server inte på ipv6 .
<coffe> lollls    så var de löst
<K350> K350: prova daa2iso
<K350> kodein: tack
<K350> K350:  np :-)
<Berxwedan> :) linuxmint har fått sig gå om i distrowatch rankning senaste 7 dagarna
<sn1tch_> jag försöker formatera om min USB sticka i FAT32 med hjälp av denna sidan  http://go2linux.garron.me/linux/2011/03/how-format-usb-drive-fat32-file-system-linux-921
<sn1tch_> gör exakt som det står
<sn1tch_> men får upp medelandet
<Berxwedan> sn1tch_: prova gparted
<sn1tch_> mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: Device or resource busy
<Berxwedan> sn1tch_: använd Ubuntus programcentral
<Berxwedan> om gparted ej är installerad
<sn1tch_> berxweden om jag ska vara ärlig så vet jag inte vart programcentral ligger
<sn1tch_> om jag villl avinstallera err program ... (( men nu vill jag inte ha den ))  (( TEX apt-get install dosfstools )  vad är kommandot för det ?
<sn1tch_> apt-get UNINSTALL ?? tex dosfstools
<realubot> Berxwedan: Sitter du här och ljuger nu igen?
<sn1tch_> hhahaha
<gecko> Efter dagens slit så är det hög tid att kräla till sovplatsen. Vi hörse och störes
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) jaså?
<coffe> Hurrraaaaaaaa
<coffe> yes yes yes dynamiska dhcp namn med ipv6
<coffe> bara den attans reverse kvar att lösa :)
<coffe> sover Barre  ?
<andol> coffe: Borde inte även du sova? :)
<coffe> andol,  inte nu .. när jag är så nära att lösa detta med ddns å ipv6
<coffe> andol,  av någon anledning vill den inte uppdatera reversen
<Umeaboy> Var sjutton har yeager tagit vägen?
<coffe> nej får ge upp-.. har kommit en bra bit idag ändå .
<realubot> Är det dumt att installera zeitgeist i Lubuntu? Ställer det till något problem?
<K350> realubot: vad är zeitgeist?
<K350> realubot: get_flash_videos <- kolla in den.
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-20
<realubot> K350: Det är något program för loggning eller något som olika program använder sig av.
<K350> realubot: Aaah...
<K350> comhem
<K350> fel screen, lol
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<rogst> morgon
<fromhet> Tjosan
<Haffe> Morgon om en säger.
<stirner> god morgon =)
<larsemil> emd25y!
<larsemil> hoppsan!
<larsemil> Barre: lever du och mår bra nu i ditt proxmox?
<Barre> larsemil: jovarrs.. har haft några små chockartade tillfällen, men nu är den uppe.
<Barre> nu har jag dock problem att boota kernel 3.2 på min backup-maskin, ytterst frustrerande
<larsemil> Barre: vad var felet?
<Barre> larsemil: en bit in efter att kernel börjar ladda så blir det precis som om grafiken ballar ur (jag bootar utan X, enbart text). Systemet är dock nåbart via ssh, men hänger sen efter ca: 2-3min. har inte hunnit felsöka, antar att det är firmware/drivrutin för gfx och/eller dkms som är problemet
<Barre> larsemil: såg du att jag lyckades få kernel-panic i min PM och sen när jag bootade la sig drdb på rygg =) i 20-minuter trodde jag på allvar att jag hade dataförlust men lyckades plocka upp de volymgrupper som låg i drbd och göra en resync..
<larsemil> det hade väl varit lite pinsamt för en som jobbar med det du gör. ;)
<Barre> larsemil: haha.. jag jobbar ju inte med såna här Dinky Toys lösningar
<einand> realubot: Hej din gamla torskgratäng
<realubot> einand: Tjena mittbena.
<realubot> einand: Vad håller du på med?
<Barre> och där pajjade min externa USB_disk.... FECKERS!!!!!!!
<Screedo> :(
<larsemil> Barre: jag hade en sån där dag igår
<larsemil> Barre: där allt bara sket sig
<Screedo> det är då man skall krypa ner i sängen igen och vakna upp dagen efter.
<einand> realubot: tågar mig fram
<einand> larsemil: jobbigt
<larsemil> einand: idag är det bättre.
<einand> larsemil: bra
<larsemil> ska ju till göteborg nu en vecka på semester. då kan det inte gå fel
<einand> larsemil: min katt blev överkörd igår, så hade det också dåligt :(
<einand> larsemil: vart i göteborg?
<larsemil> einand: sillvik, utanför torslanda. en vecka hav och bad. hoppas på lite väder
<einand> :)
<Barre> larsemil: jag hade också så igår, verkar bli så idag också..
<einand> larsemil: hyrtstuga eller äger en?
<larsemil> einand: sommarvärd en vecka på http://www.sillvik.org/
<larsemil> fin hemsida va? ;)
<Barre> andol: pingelipling
<Barre> andol: behöver din hjälp
<realubot> einand: Det var ett jävla tågande på dig. Ditt liv verkar vara en enda lång resa.
<realubot> larsemil: Se dig för när du går över gatan för i Göteborg bor jag och einand.
 * realubot ser framför sig hur en Gunde Svan look-a-like spatserar runt i Göteborg.
<realubot> Har jag inget vettigare att skriva i kanalen? Nej, tydligen inte ...
<einand> såg att det var nästan 8000km
<einand> 323 * 24 = 7752
<einand> larsemil: jo, hittade till sidan ;)
<einand> larsemil: faktiskt aldrig vrt där
<einand> larsemil: händer det nått skoj nästa vecka då?
<larsemil> einand: nej ingen aning. sol vind och vatten. höga berg och inte så djupa hav.
 * realubot misstänker att sillvik ligger på Hisingen och där är man ju inte frivilligt.
<larsemil> du har rätt och fel i den meningen
<Barre> :'( all min backupdata är borta och jag har en del dataförlust nu (inte mycket, men dock dataförlust).
<realubot> larsemil: Glöm inte ta med dig din Kalashnikov om du åker in till centrala Hisingen.
<realubot> Och skottsäker väst.
<Barre> delhage: varit ute mycket med båten?
<realubot> einand: Varför åker du så ofta tåg? Vad är meningen?
<larsemil> realubot: brukar vara att man vill ta sig någonstanns
<epzil0n> Jasså fler Göteborgare, gött mos! :D
<coffem> Jo
<coffem> Barre, nästan full önskad funktion med Ipv6 nu
<coffem> Test
<coffem> NÃ¥gon som sett vad jag skriver ?
<Philip5> ja
<coffem> Tack
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> brb
<stirner> Goda #ubuntu-se =)
<stirner> Nogon som orkar vara social?
<epzil0n> ^^
<stirner> NÃ¥gon*
<epzil0n> wazup då?
<stirner> Hejsan epzil0n
<epzil0n> hej :)
<stirner> Jodå det är gott, sitter på tåget mot jönköping för anstälningsintervju *nervös*
<stirner> Hur är det själv?
<epzil0n> najs
<epzil0n> inte mycket, arbetslös och sitter och nördar med datorn "såklart" :D
<stirner> Alltid :-P
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> vad finns det liksom :P
<epzil0n> är du också göteborgare eller?
<stirner> Nej, just nu Dalmas från Smedjebacken men förhoppningsvis snart Jönköpingsbo
<rogst> epzil0n: jag är göteborgare
<epzil0n> aah
<epzil0n> rogst: trevligt :)
<stirner> Har länge velat bo där men hittar tyvärr ingen lägenhet =/
<epzil0n> ja det är ett aber
<stirner> finns ju en del jobb där =)
<rogst> stirner: jag bodde i Jönköping innan jag flyttade till gbg
<epzil0n> jodå om man har rätt utbildning så
<rogst> trevlig stad, lagom stor
<epzil0n> jepp, bott här sen -87 :)
<rogst> epzil0n: i jönköping ?
<epzil0n> göteborg
<stirner> Jag har ingen utbildning alls förutom samlat betygsdoc från gym men jag har ändå lyckats övertyga en del arbetsgivare att man inte behöver en skolbänk för att t ex programera
<rogst> okej
<epzil0n> kom hit när jag mönstrade och såg ingen som helst anledning att dra
<epzil0n> stirner: ja men då har du ju bra skills ;)
<stirner> epzil0n: helt rätt det är en underbar stad! =)
<epzil0n> önskar jag kunde övertyga en arbetsgivare att min komvux utbildning räcker, men ingen lycka än så länge :(
<rogst> beror väl lite på var man bor ;)
<epzil0n> jag bor vid redbergsplatsen i gamla fina landshövdinghus, så hyfsat centralt :)
<stirner> epzil0n: Det är första jobbet som är svårt sen har du ju förhoppningsvis en arbetsg som kan gå i god för dina kunskaper
<epzil0n> jag e 40+ :D
<stirner> woooo
<stirner> whaaaat
<stirner> lol
 * epzil0n en gammal relik :D
<epzil0n> är*
<epzil0n> hehe
<stirner> tänk vad fördomsfull man är jag utgick liksom från att du var 20-30 ;-)
<epzil0n> omskolade mig till nätverkstekniker/administratör
<epzil0n> haha
<epzil0n> komplimang för en gubbe som mig ju :D
<stirner> sug i dig bara :D
<stirner> Själv är jag 27
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> då har du hela livet framför dig
<rogst> epzil0n: vad gjorde du innan du omskolade dig ?
<epzil0n> inte för att mitt är slut på något sätt
<epzil0n> senast var jag faktiskt personlig assistent åt en kille
<stirner> Det är sjysta jobb om man har en skön brukare
<epzil0n> först omskola jag mig till elektriker, men det var stört omöjligt att hitta lärlingsplats.. 2006 sparka dom massa lärlingar :(
<stirner> Borgarstyre.. *muttrar*
<epzil0n> ja det är ju det, jag har tidigare jobbat med autister/aspergerare m.m så därför jag passade in där ;)
<epzil0n> jepp, suger fett :(
<stirner> haha jag är aspergare =)
<epzil0n> haha
<epzil0n> går du på medicin då eller?
<stirner> fast i den mildare delen av skalan
<epzil0n> ok
<stirner> nope är medicinvägrare, tar inte ens alvedon
<epzil0n> behöver man inte så finns det ingen anledning, beror ju på graden
<stirner> sant
<epzil0n> men jag är inte förvånad att du gillar datorer ^^
<epzil0n> är väl en klyscha, men brukar stämma
<stirner> Dom ställde en dator i klassrummet när jag började första klass sen dess är jag liksom fast
<epzil0n> hehe
<stirner> Åkte fast för att ha "hackat skolans nätverk" när jag gick i 5an =) aaah memories
<epzil0n> önskar jag hade kommit kontakt med det tidigare, började i och för sig redan runt -94
<epzil0n> hahaha
<rogst> finns ju även de som gillar programmering men inte datorer, har en på jobbet som jobbat som programmerare i 20 år men skaffade nyligen en dator hemma
<epzil0n> kommer ihåg när Internet föddes :P
 * epzil0n är äldre än Internet, woho :D
<stirner> bbs ftw!
<epzil0n> jepp, det var tider det :))
<epzil0n> och irc såklart :P
<stirner> såklart
<epzil0n> ^^
<epzil0n> mina polare undrade vad fan jag pysslade med, ingen annan hade Internet liksom
<stirner> det var här jag träffade folket som kunde börja förklara hur allt hänge ihop
<epzil0n> najs :)
<epzil0n> idag är det en helt annan femma, jag har fått lära mig själv och sen utbildningen förstås
<stirner> Jag surfade ju som sakt på skolans anslutning tills dom började fundera över varför räkningen var så hög =)
<einand> epzil0n: så du är född på början av 70-talet?
<epzil0n> -67
<stirner> viva la revolution! :-P
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> tyyyp :D
<einand> epzil0n: inte illa att se när internet föddes när man själv var typ 0-3år
<epzil0n> det var en Internetmässa här i göteborg typ -94 eller -95 och jag kände en som jobbade där och köpte ett Internetabonnemang för ett år ink. modem för 1000:- sen var jag fast :D
<epzil0n> einand: fast www lanserades -90 -91
<realubot> larsemil: Det säger du. Men einand åket så mycket tåg att han borde vara framm så här dags. Eller så har han svårt för att bestämma sig var han ska vara och åker fram och tillbaka om och om igen.
<realubot> *Ã¥ker
<realubot> *framme
<epzil0n> hehe
<einand> realubot: åker tåg 4 timmar om dagen, så är framme om ca en timme
<stirner> Hejsan realubot, det var ett tag sen =)
<realubot> einand: Det låter jobbigt.
<realubot> stirner: Hallå där. Läget?
<epzil0n> Internet på tåget förstås?
<einand> realubot: kanske, märker inte så mycket av det
<realubot> stirner: Du är inte här så ofta?
<stirner> realubot, jodå det rullar och åker :-P
<stirner> Nej har varit och hängt i lite andra kanaler ett tag
<realubot> einand: Har det fungerat smidigt då? SJ är ju inte kända för att fungera smidigt, förseningar m.m.
<einand> realubot: tur jag inte åker med sj då
<realubot> stirner: Ok. Välkommen tillbaka, säger jag då. :)
<realubot> einand: Jaha.
<stirner> tnx
<realubot> einand: Åker du Pågatåg?
<einand> realubot: pågatåg går inte från göteborg
<stirner> Vi fick igång kanalen epzil0n :-)
<epzil0n> ^^
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för tåg du åker då?
<epzil0n> det är inte så mycket supportfrågor här va?
<einand> realubot: öresundståget
<realubot> einand: Jaha.
<realubot> einand: Det händer.
<realubot> epzil0n: Det händer.
<realubot> epzil0n: Hur så?
<realubot> epzil0n: Ibland snackas det support i timmar. Om någon behöver hjälp med något så ...
<einand> realubot: vad händer?
<realubot> einand: Det var till epzil0n. Det händer att vi ger support här.
<defektz> einand: jaså åker du oxå det :)
<epzil0n> ok, näe bara undrade.. med tanke på snacket, i den andra kanalen är det ju inte så populärt med skitsnack ;)
<defektz> einand: var åker du mellan då? :)
<einand> epzil0n: detta är en socialtillkomst, här snackas allt möjligt dock är alla kunniga innom linux/ubuntu så du får alltid hjälp
<einand> defektz: göteborg<->lund
<epzil0n> det gillar jag, trevlig kombo :)
 * realubot hoppas att Öresundståget är tillräckligt stort för einand och defektz så vi inte får en klassisk revolverduell i restaurangvagnen.
<defektz> einand: aha.. då stannar du i helsingborg kävlinge :)
<epzil0n> alla kör ubuntu här eller?
<einand> defektz: japp
<einand> defektz: sitter du på det nu?
<realubot> epzil0n: Behöver du hjälp eller?
<defektz> einand: jag har typ slutat åka det jag flyttade till bjuv så jag får åka skruttiga pågatåg
<epzil0n> hehe, inte just nu.. har fixat till en trevlig miljö nu :P
<einand> defektz: dom nya pågåatågen är ju balla, har tv och allt ;)
<epzil0n> hittade ubuntu gnome shell remix :P
 * epzil0n är inget fan av unity
<defektz> einand: händer att jag tar tåget ner till malmö ibland, ja dom nya ja dom e sköna o åka. men till bjuv går det bara skrutt :/
<realubot> epzil0n: Du kan använda Gnome Shell istället?
<realubot> epzil0n: Eller LXDE/Xfce?
<epzil0n> jepp riktigt najs :)
<einand> defektz: ok, brukar inte åka pågatåg, förutom när jag är i eslöv och ränner
<realubot> epzil0n: T.ex. Lubuntu eller Xubuntu.
<epzil0n> har kört mycket med xfce och även lxde
<realubot> Eller varför inte Kubuntu?
<realubot> Jag gillar LXDE.
<epzil0n> nja kde e sådär
<realubot> Snabbt och smidigt.
<defektz> einand: jag hörde att dom måste vara 2 st för att få jobba på öresundstågen nu. dom blir hotade hela tiden
<epzil0n> men beror väl på vad man har för hårdvara
<einand> defektz: köpte sådant där sommarkort, som fungerar till kungsbacka (en hållplas från göteborg)
<epzil0n> jag kör mest på en gammal eeepc
<einand> defektz: japp dom ropar ut det hela tiden, att dom inte gör kontroller
<einand> defektz: dock samma med pågatåget
<einand> helsingborg nu,
<defektz> einand: trist. Skulle dom vara 2 st på gamla tågen skulle det bli tight för personalen :D
<einand> så jag dissconnectar nog snart
<defektz> einand: jag åkte just därifrån!
<defektz> :)
<epzil0n> märkte att vanliga ubuntu för sörsta gången inte rullade bra på den här datorn så började leta alternativ
<einand> defektz: svikare ;)
<epzil0n> f*
<defektz> einand: ses nästa gång !
<defektz> :D
<einand> defektz: sääkert, åker förbi här på söndag igen
<defektz> okidoki:D
<rogst> epzil0n: ska man köra Unity med default inställningar så krävs hyffsat grafikkort
<epzil0n> rogst: eeepc som sagt ;)
<epzil0n> fast förr fram till 11.10 så var det ok
<rogst> Den blur effecten som Unity har på Dashen är riktigt illa på sämre grafikkort
<epzil0n> xubuntu funkar bättre på denna, men jag har fastnat för gnome shell, trodde faktiskt aldrig det
<epzil0n> rogst: märkte faktiskt inte av det, men guud vad segt det var
<rogst> epzil0n: jag tycker gnome-shell är snyggt på sätt och vis men gillar inte att inte ha en aktivitetslist
<epzil0n> men utan alla schysta tillägg och teman så är gnome shell inte speciellt trevligt tycker jag
<epzil0n> rogst: aktivitetslist?
<rogst> menar en sån lista där du växlar applikationer
<realubot> Jag testade Gnome Shell första gången i förrgår. Tyckte inte det var särskilt snyggt.
<epzil0n> jag har pimpat bort det mesta, detta liknar mer en traitionell gnome miljö fast med allt trevligt då
<epzil0n> realubot: inte utan teman och tillägg nä
<realubot> Jag har bara lekt lite i det.
 * stirner fastnade för LXDE
<epzil0n> jag har fått bort allt som i mitt tycke inte är bra med GS
<realubot> Inget utförligt test av Gnome Shell.
<realubot> stirner: Jag gillar också LXDE.
<realubot> stirner: Lubuntu är ganska nice.
<stirner> Simple is the kye ;-)
<stirner> key*
<epzil0n> hehe
<rogst> Jag kör Unity, gillar det mycket.. men har stängt av det är overlay scrollbarsen
<epzil0n> körde AschBang länge med openbox :)
<realubot> rogst: Ja, dom ger jag inte mycket för heller.
<stirner> Ja min sambo blev helt kär i unity hon med
<rogst> minska launcherikonerna till 32x32 är ett måste med
<epzil0n> archbang*
<realubot> rogst: Absolut.
<realubot> rogst: Tur att det går med lite hack i Unity 2d också.
<stirner> rogst, helt klar!
<epzil0n> unity har mognat, mycket bättre nu än när det kom
<rogst> Är dock inte helt förtjust i att fönsterknapparna och menyn döljs när man kör maximerat
<realubot> Standardstorleken på ikonerna i Unity Launchern gör ju at thela Launchern ser ut att komma från BR Leksaker.
<epzil0n> rogst: gillar heller inte det, skum funktion tycke jag
<stirner> realubot: Burn!
<realubot> rogst: Det går väl att avinstallera? Om du tar bort globalbar? :S
<rogst> okej att menyn försvinner när man kör med HUD.. men tycker min/max/stäng knapparna borde vara synliga hela tiden
<rogst> tar jag bort global app menu så tappar man även HUDen
<epzil0n> rogst: ubuntu tweak kanske :P
<einand> rogst: då är appel värre, deras nya ikon storlek är 1024x1024
<rogst> haha
<epzil0n> einand: mac eller ?
<einand> menar realubot
<einand> epzil0n på deras appstore
<defektz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHoxK6ByQfo
<epzil0n> ok
<einand> har med deras retinva skärmar att göra
<einand> jag tänkte köpa en macbock proo tills jag såg hur otroligt dålig färg återgivning dom har
<epzil0n> jag undrar när dom ska skriva på sin hemsida att samsung inte kopierat iphone :D
<epzil0n> domstolsbeslut på det ju :D
<einand> epzil0n: gällde väl bara england
<epzil0n> aha
<rogst> einand: ush inte mac :P
<epzil0n> rogst: håller med ^^
 * stirner instämmer
<einand> rogst: går lika bra att köra linux på dom som andra maskiner, pc som pc så länge den lirar intel
<epzil0n> hehe
<rogst> einand: de saknar ju ett vettigt tangentbord
<epzil0n> fast dom är ju snygga och retinaskärmen ska vara grym
<defektz> sålänge man kan köra linux på det äger det.
<rogst> jag kan inte leva utan home och end
<rogst> delete
<epzil0n> vad tror ni om uefi då och framtiden för linux?
<einand> fast kommer väl höguplösta skärmar till vardags datorer med
<einand> epzil0n: skärmen är högupplöst, men värdelös på att visa färger
<rogst> jag har uefi i min laptop med linux.. dock inte med secure boot
<epzil0n> einand: jaha, trodde den skulle vara makalös.. men, men med mördande reklam..
<epzil0n> restricted boot menar du :P
<rogst> kan tycka att sålänge man har möjligheten att själv byta certifikat för secure boot från ett MS cert till ett valfritt cert så kan de vara okej
<einand> uefi är nog det bästa som hänt på länge
<epzil0n> ja bara det inte stänger ute andra os så säger jag ingenting
<rogst> epzil0n: man ska ju heller inte behöva be MS utfärda ett cert åt ett annat OS
<epzil0n> ubuntu och redhat skulle väl köpa nycklar av ms eller hur var det?
<Barre> så länge det är möjligt att slå av secure boot så säger jag ingenting
<epzil0n> rogst: nope
<einand> det är enbart upp till biostillverkarna
<stirner> Barre: sant
<epzil0n> Barre: ja det är ju ett annat alternativ men den funktionen verkar inte finnas än i alla fall
<Barre> epzil0n: vilket förstör för mig och vad jag vill kunna göra med min hårdvara
<rogst> att kunna slå av secure boot ska väl finnas på alla enheter förutom enheter förutom ARM eneter med Win 8
<epzil0n> det borde ju bli en minst lika viktig fråga som det där med webbläsare som ms hamnat i blåsväder för
<frostie> Någon som vet om det jobbas på en Ubuntu kompilering för Raspberry Pi!?
<einand> frostie: kommer inte gå
<frostie> trist
<epzil0n> alltså dom skapar ju sig ett monopol utan dess like om dom skulle stänga ute andra os
<einand> ubuntu har tyvär optimerat sin kod för en annan typ av arm cpu
<epzil0n> ajdå
<einand> skyll inte på ms om datortillverkarna gör fel
<Barre> +1
<frostie> arma mig, köpte precis en Rasp
<einand> stms har inte ställt något krav på att man inte kan stängav av skyddet
<rogst> jag fick min Raspberry Pi igår.. men jag måste springa och köpa SD kort och hdmisladd innan jag kan börja leka med den
<einand> bara sagt att windows inte komme boota då
<epzil0n> vad ska man köra på raspberry då?
<einand> epzil0n: debian finns
<frostie> mediacenter
<rogst> frostie: du kan ju köra debian på den .. är ju väldigt likt ubuntu
<epzil0n> ok, trevligt vill också ha en :)
<frostie> såklart, men man e ju fan
<rogst> eller Raspbian som den den officiella imagen heter
<epzil0n> finns inte att köpa i sverige va?
<einand> det är 11 veckors leveranstid på den just nu
<epzil0n> rogst: ok :)
<epzil0n> från england eller+
<frostie> 4000 enheter om dan nu, de har fått upp farten
<einand> nja, skickas ju från england, men tillverkas i kina
<rogst> jag kommer ha min som media center samt filserver
<epzil0n> OK
<frostie> cool
<einand> jag har min som bärbar router
<frostie> kanske en bittorren som delar video med vänkretsen ;-)
<rogst> jag kommer få en till om några veckor
<rogst> beställde från båda leverantörerna
<einand> nästa version kommer fungera som krypterad usb disk
<epzil0n> jag såg ett riktigt snyggt legochassi, funderade först på att bygga nått liknande
<rogst> men nu har de ju öppnat upp så man kan beställa flera
<epzil0n> vad kostar dom?
<frostie> trist bara att VLC inte vekar hänga med
<frostie> oäker på hur det blir med subs
<frostie> osäker
<rogst> runt 300 kr
<epzil0n> va, såå billigt? :P
<rogst> japp
<epzil0n> najs
<frostie> jepp, helt otroligt
<frostie> man kan ge bort det mit polare som har bra mediabibliotek
<epzil0n> :)
<einand> kostar 190kr nu när dollarn är aslåg
<einand> nä 173kr till och med
<epzil0n> o,O
<epzil0n> jag tar 2 på en gång :)
<einand> 25 dollar ink moms
<frostie> frågan är hur mycket man lägger ned i dollar om man räknar sin egen tid ;-)
<einand> frostie: tar inte längre tid än någon annan maskin
<frostie> Hoppas det funkar hyfsat utan allt för mycket pill
<frostie> hahaha
<einand> frostie: de färdiga distarna fungerar bra,skulle nog säga att det är enklare än en vanlig installation
<epzil0n> vad har dom för minne, flash eller?
<frostie> skönt att höra, då är det bara att vänta då ..
<stirner> Nej dags att logga av för tågbyte tillbaka om en halvtimma förutsatt att SJs jävla tåg går i tid
<einand> epzil0n: sd, så ja
<einand> många som åker tåg idag ;)
<epzil0n> einand: Ok
<epzil0n> sicken jävla sommar vi haft då :-/
<einand> epzil0n: vad då?
<epzil0n> dåligt väder och kallt
<epzil0n> den kom av sig, det började ju bra runt pingst sen balla det ur
<einand> tycker det vart underbart, sluppit svettas och mycket mindre sol
<epzil0n> hahaha
<epzil0n> det är ju ett sätt att se det förstås :D
<epzil0n> fast jag klagar iof inte på all datatid jag fått ^^
<epzil0n> måste köpa mig en ny dator, kollade på hp probook med intel men någon kanske har ett bättre tips?
<epzil0n> bra stöd för Linux är ett måste :P
<einand> min tur att byta tåg
<epzil0n> einand: lycka till ;)
<epzil0n> spånade på en sak, hur får man enklast fram vilka drivrutiner systemet kör på?
<rogst> epzil0n: lshw | grep driver ?
<epzil0n> testade lshw -short men gav inte så mycket
<epzil0n> rogst: fast man blev ju inte klok på det
<epzil0n> var egentligen ute efter grafikdrivrutinerna
<rogst> lshw -c display | grep driver ?
<epzil0n> har inxi men inxi -G säger bara intel
<epzil0n> ska kolla
<einand> så
<einand> nu är jag på nästa
<rogst> welcome back :D
<epzil0n> driver=i915 och driver=agpgart-intel
<epzil0n> fick jag fram
<epzil0n> einand: wb :)
<rogst> japp i915 kör jag också
<epzil0n> är det specifikt för Intel då eller?
<einand> tack alla
<rogst> i915 är en drivrutin för intel grafikkort
<Barre> lsmod
<epzil0n> ok
<Barre> ... är annars ett bra kommando
<epzil0n> för det var en som behövde hjälp och han hade också en eeepc
<rogst> Barre: Ja den var ju lite enklare
<epzil0n> Barre: :)
<epzil0n> finns det något bra program eller skript där man kan se rubbet?
<epzil0n> jag har som sagt inxi och gillar den skarpt, men borde finnas nått bättre
<rogst> epzil0n: vad är det du vill få fram ?
<epzil0n> jag är ute efter en bra översikt på systemet, desto mer info desto bättre
<epzil0n> inxi plockar fram det mesta men man får hålla på och skriva olika kommandon, inte jättejobbigt men ändå, tycker det borde finnas något mer kompetent än systemövervakaren eller vad den nu heter
<rogst> typ motsvarigheten till device manager i windows ?
<epzil0n> ja eller compmgmt.msc ;)
<bamsefar> epzil0n: lspci -vvv
<epzil0n> bamsefar: nice :)
<epzil0n> får skriva upp alla bra tips :P
<einand> så
<einand> urk
<einand> jag mår illa
<epzil0n> einand: usch då
<epzil0n> en polare ringde och tyckte att vi skulle sätta oss på gården och ta en bärs, "motvilligt" gick jag med på det :D
<einand> ja, drack coca cola till frukost
<epzil0n> ajabaja inte slarva
<epzil0n> fast jag ska väl inte säga nått, käkade två mackor först nu :-/
 * epzil0n har inte haft tid :D
<epzil0n> men, men trevligt att snacka med er och ha en trevlig dag.. hörs säkert en annan dag :)
<andol> bamsefar: pongpong
<andol> bamsefar: sorry
<andol> Barre: pongpong
<bamsefar> andol: vafan
<Barre> andol: jag har haft dataförlust :/
<bamsefar> Barre: VAH :(
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kena.
<Barre> bamsefar: det mesta som försvan var backup-data, men en del data är förlorat... jag skulle bygga om min maskin och backade all data till en USB, verifierade med checksum och gjorde en del slumpmässiga restore-tester och allt var perfekt.
<Barre> bamsefar: slog sönder min raid och byggde om för att sen starta återläsningen... efter ca 20MB så lät det som någon slängt en påse muttrar i min USB-disk... trasig
<einand> Barre: tråkigt
<Berxwedan> Barre: tråkigt höra. så det påverka ubuntu-se.org?
<Barre> mycket tråkigt, men också en väldig lärdom att ALLTID ha två kopior av data. om jag förstör den primära så är ju "backuppen" orginalet och enbart en kopia.. dumt.
<Barre> Berxwedan: nej, inte mer än att restore-historiken är putts-väck
<Berxwedan> Barre: restore-historik?
<Barre> Berxwedan: ja, om någon vill att jag skall göra restore på en fil som är äldre än idag så är det inte möjligt från mig..
<Barre> s/restore/återläsning/
<Barre> einand: tack för medlidandet :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Fy fan
<Berxwedan> Barre: okej då hänger jag med.
<andol> Barre: Ouch
<Barre> andol: pm plz
<Barre> larsemil: semester nu?
<stirner> spacebug är du där?
<swecarp> gecko:  hojtans
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  kena
<Haffe> Mig hälsar du inte på.
<swecarp> ursäkta Haffe  hejsan
<Haffe> Hej.
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> Jag tror äntligen att jag lyckades laga mina skor.
<kakapakaka> Sommar ä götta
<Haffe> Dock så ville det inte fungera med liquisole. Däremot så verkar det som att vanligt smältlim fungerade.
<swecarp> vad bra Haffe
<Haffe> O.
<Haffe> JO.
<kakapakaka> Ojoj
<kakapakaka> Utf-sperm-8
<Markk> UTF-8 är en bra teckenkodning.
<Markk> Speciellt jämfört med ISO-8859-1.
<kakapakaka> Jo
<kakapakaka> I lovin it
<kakapakaka> Badapapa paaa.
<maxkizzie> Dåligt gsm nät
<maxkizzie> Lixom. Man borde kunna surfa på semestern
<Berxwedan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/mark-shuttleworth-the-desktop-we-had-4-years-ago-sucked?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<Berxwedan> riktig skön uttalande av mark shuttleworth
<andol> Berxwedan: Med risk för att jag är onödigt petig, så tror jag att den något kortare länken http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/mark-shuttleworth-the-desktop-we-had-4-years-ago-sucked hade fungerat precis lika bra.
<Berxwedan> andol: thx
<Berxwedan> andol: vet ej varför den blev så,,,
<andol> Berxwedan: Gissar att du (eller personen du fick länken från) hamnade på visa via ett RSS-flöde? Det flödet hade gissningsvis dunkat in det där extra på slutet för att ha mer data att bygga sin statisik från.
<Berxwedan> andol: stämmer.
 * Berxwedan äter hemlagad glass :)
<morten77> lite hemlagad glass vore inte fel
<Berxwedan> 5 procent av världens burkar kommer skippas med Ubuntu. Inte alls fel.
<Berxwedan> morten77: :) instämmer.
 * morten77 önskar de skeppades med linuxmint med mate istället....
<morten77> fast egentligen känns det fel att det säljs massa nya datorer alls, det borde väl finnas tillräckligt vid det här laget så det räcker?
<andol> morten77: Nåväl, kan i och för sig tänka mig att det finns delar av världen där det påståendet inte gäller. Sen är det väl även så att man vill att morgondagens datorer ska kunna klara av saker som inte gårdagens datorer är tillräckligt kraftfulla för. Fast visst är det möjligt att man kanske inte behöva byta dator lite ofta.
<Berxwedan> morten77: gudförbjude.. dött projekt som mate.. nej tack
<morten77> eller iaf i sverige. men det är kanske är mest i andra länder som behöver nya datorer, jag kan tänka mig att det sitter massa stackare med 486'or fortfarande ute i världen för att det är det bästa de har
<morten77> andol: true
<andol> morten77: Finns även delar av världen där det är rätt vanligt att man skippat dator helt, och gått direkt på att komma åt Interenet etc via mobiltelefon.
<morten77> fast mobil är ju mest konsumtionsverktyg... svårt att vettigt skapa nått på.
<morten77> undrar om det finns nån statistik hur många datorer per människa (eller tvärsom kanske) det är i olika länder?
<Berxwedan> morten77: av de, DE som finns ute tycker jag KDE har vettigaste förhållning.
<andol> morten77: Instämmer
<Berxwedan> skrivbordet ser ut som skrivbord enligt klassiska skrivbordsparadigman och sedan UI för tablets/netbook osv
<Berxwedan> heja KDE :)
<Berxwedan> dock den utvecklingen Unity gått igenom sedan 11.04 så är den inte långt ifrån bli lika behaglig arbeta med...
<morten77> hmm... http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/med_per_com_percap-media-personal-computers-per-capita säger att vi hade 763 per 1000 människor i sverige (tredje plats efter sweiz och sanmarino) ?
<morten77> och Niger har 0.7 datorer per 1000 personer? tjae....
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kena.
<Philip5> kena
<Berxwedan> Philip5: allt väl?
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> själv?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: bara bra. ätit bakelse och hemlagad glass :).
<Philip5> lyxigt
<Berxwedan> :) jepp.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) jag har uppgraderat till 3.4.5 kärnan. ska sedan vänta när 3.5.5 släpps... så nu har jag 3 kärnor från 3.4.*
<Philip5> är det något kul i kernel 3.4.x som man bara måste ha då?
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Berxwedan> Philip5: det fungerar bättre för min hårdvara än 3.3.*.
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> oki
<Berxwedan> swecarp: kena.. nu åt man glassen syrran gjorde igår :).. gott var det
<Philip5> du har väl för nya och vassa grejer?!? *;)
<Berxwedan> swecarp: hur gick det med skrivaren?
<swecarp> lyx lirare bergman
<swecarp> Berxwedan:
<Berxwedan> swecarp: bergman innebär? :)
<swecarp> i dag fick jag kontakt med den ena i nätverket på min stationär men får inte kontakt med den från annikas så hon kör den via usb port
<swecarp> typo Berxwedan
<Berxwedan> swecarp: det gör ju inget. då är problemet löst.
<swecarp> ja i alla fall en skrivare som funkar
<Berxwedan> nice.. den andra?
<swecarp> får pula lite med den det är ju canon skrivaren den var lite bökigare vet jag men det ska nog gå
<Berxwedan> swecarp: okej.. behövde den extra paket eller tweakande?
<Berxwedan> swecarp: Philip5 undrar hur det känns köra en stabil KDE dist? Han vet inte riktigt hur det känns :).
<swecarp> så nu kan man snar det här med skrivare nu har jag kontakt med canon skrivaren
<swecarp> stabil dist är kanon
<Berxwedan> swecarp: stackars Philip5 som krånglar med ppa och kubuntu som är en tickande bomb :P
<swecarp> japp tillslut är det inget som funkar
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :).
<coffem> Tja
<Berxwedan> swecarp: ska logga ut nu.. var snäll mot Philip5 nu :)
<swecarp> vem Berxwedan  ska jag vara snäll mot
<Berxwedan> swecarp: mot Philip5 :)..
<Berxwedan> hejdå alla glada
<swecarp> hejdå
<Philip5> kodein: btw, har du beställt print av foton i lite större format för inramning? något ställe att rekommendera att lämna in för print?
<dataviruset> vad gör man om installationsprogrammet för Ubuntu Server 12.04 i386 inte hittar diskar i min HP ProLiant DL320 G3? har provat både med SATA RAID aktiverat och avaktiverat i BIOS :(
<phnom>  Morrn
<swecarp> morn
<Haffe> GÄsp.
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<morten77> *gäääsp*
<swecarp> Philip5:  tack
<Philip5> swecarp: görs?
<einand> någon som har erfeenhet av data över 4g här?
<einand> eller lte som det heter
<kodein> Philip5: crimson
<Philip5> kodein: verkar najs. kanske inte direkt billigast men man verkar ju kunna få lite som man vill där
<kodein> ja, de har rätt gott renommé, och de prints jag fått har sett bra ut.
<Berxwedan> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mark-Shuttleworth-Talks-Juju-at-OSCON-2012-282209.shtml
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  hejsan
<Berxwedan> swecarp: tjenis.
<swecarp> var det blött eller
<Berxwedan> swecarp: nej faktiskt inte.. tur nog
<swecarp> vad bra Berxwedan  vet ddu om dom släpper på i fallen i morgon
<Berxwedan> swecarp: det tror jag dom gör.. dock vet jag inte när...
<swecarp> ok tack
<swecarp> kanske skulle ta en tripp och kolla och fota
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :) fint är det definitivt och Philip5 lär bli avund.
<swecarp> japp kolla denna bild http://i.imgur.com/LGnW4.jpg
<Berxwedan> den var snygg pimpmaster
<swecarp> tackar
<Berxwedan> :) ingen nyhet att du har bra smak
<Berxwedan> swecarp: har du hunnit pimpa till din frus laptop?
<swecarp> Berxwedan: jag fick igång skrivarna på alla maskiner  la till dom från mcc hårdvara hantera skrivare
<swecarp> får inte röra hennes mawskin
<swecarp> det verkar som om  det funkar bättre den vägen
<Berxwedan> bra grejer på tv4 idag
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :) när ska du lära dig lyssna på mig? jag bad dig om kolla via MCC och via den hemsidan för flera dagar sedan när du hade ditt problem. eller så kallade problem.
<Berxwedan> dock är det bra att allt nu är löst
<swecarp> jag tror att dom har fjärr anslutit till routern på något sätt för jag har ju testat alla vägar  det är någon inställning i routern som är ändrad
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :) okej. huvudsaken är att det fungerar. pilla inget nu.
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  jag har testat cups kanske 10 gånger och via mcc tidigare i dg funkade det
<swecarp> ja nu släpper jag skrivarna ska bara få delningen av filer att funka
<Berxwedan> swecarp: det fixar sig med. som allt annat :).
<swecarp> japp får jag pilla lite och bli förbannad ett par gånger så funkar det nog
<Philip5> swecarp: prova att sparka lite på den
<swecarp> hehe Philip5  det funkar inte
<Philip5> dålit
<swecarp> kan jag komma och sparlka på din istället Philip5
<swecarp> det kanske hjälper
<Philip5> en bit för att sparka det
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  testade en sak bloggen går att bevaka med akregator
<Berxwedan> Philip5: har swecarp sagt att vi har träffats :)?
<Berxwedan> swecarp: coolt. sorry har inte haft ork skriva ihop något ännu.
<swecarp> la presis upp en liten reflektion
<swecarp> nä nu ska denna gamla gubbe sova
<K350> Musikfrågan: Enigma hade en populär instrumental låt i slutet av 80- eller början på 90-talet. Vad hette den?
<realubot> Är detta #ubuntu-se-visomintevagarvarauppepanatten?
<K350> lol
<spacebug-> vissa har kanske ett liv du vet! (inte jag, jag kollar på breaking bad) :P
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-21
<realubot> spacebug-: Du kollar mycket film.
<K350> spacebug-: knappast - de sover ju bort halva livet lol
<dataviruset> hihi, situationen när det står i IRC: ETC/FSTAB Unknown command
<Krawlezt> Hey!
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-15
<ispookan> God morgon på er...
<andyland> Morsning korsning
<Barre> mörrn... semesertider verkar det som...
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<andyland> omg wtf bbq! https://git-annex.branchable.com/assistant/
<andyland> Någon annan som hört talas om detta innan mig och använt det?
<andol> andyland: Har använt ursprungliga git-annex, och det är bra skit.
<Krut> någon som kör openbox-menu?
<Peyam> hej grabbar
<Peyam> ngn som har tid med en ickerelaterad ubuntu ämne?
<Peyam> ganska viktigt dock
<Philip5> antagligen inte
<Peyam> Philip5:
<Peyam> Jag ska söka jobb och jag har CV o allt . den ska jag skicak med email och jag undrar vad jag ska skriva för meddelande i själva emailen
<Peyam> det e jobb på pressbyrå
<kodein> brukar räcka med typ "bifogar ansökan för tjänst #referens#"
<kodein> (glöm inte att faktiskt bifoga, bara)
<Peyam> bara?
<Peyam> inget annat?
<kodein> ptja, finns det så mycket mer man behöver säga där? det du vill ha sagt ska väl stå i cv och personligt brev. annars kan du väl säkert pejsta det personliga brevet i mailet, antar jag
<Peyam> hmm
<kodein> kan ju säga att när jag är med och sållar folk för anställning så har jag nog aldrig sett någon skriva så mycket mer i mailen än "bifogar ansökningshandlingar för tjänst #foo#"
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> tack
<Peyam> vad har du för position?
<kodein> (och de vanliga artighetsgrejerna som hej och med vänliga hälsningar, förstås)
<kodein> jag är systemförvaltare, så det är väl inte riktigt samma som att chefa på en pressbyrå, förstås
<Philip5> kodein: inte? trodde det var rätt lika... båda sitter mest och fikar ;)
<kodein> Philip5: det är vad vår områdeschef sa också :(
<Peyam> kodein
<kodein> Peyam
<Peyam> Vil du ha en systemtekniker ( inom flyg och rymg med kompetens inom reglerteknik och optimering)?
<Peyam> extra jobb bara :D
<kodein> just på min avdelning har vi nog tyvärr ingen sådan position att fylla
<Peyam> ni behöver
<Peyam> alla behöver mig
<Peyam> mowahaha
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> jobbigt känner mig sliten
<swecarp> hur har du det
<Philip5> jodå, lite sönderbränd av solen och flagar stora flagor
<Philip5> har varit på västkusten en vecka och nu lider jag sviterna av det
<swecarp> ok bästkusten
<Philip5> hehe, ja ibland så
<Philip5> varit i varberg
<swecarp> jag har inte semester förän i slutet augusti
<swecarp> varberg då var du inte långt från mig
<Philip5> nä du bor väl inte så många mil därifrån
<swecarp> alingsås det är väl en 15 mil
<Philip5> ett stenkast för en norrlänning ;)
<swecarp> japp
<kodein> alingsås är väl känt för karin boye och inte så mycket mer?
<andol> kodein: Jonas Alströmer?
<swecarp> potatisens hemstad
<andol> precis
<kodein> Potatis? det är väl Mjölby som är känt för det.
<swecarp> alströmmer som kom från alingsås var den som intorduserade den i sverige
<kodein> visst, men det har ju inte så mycket med att han föddes i alinge att göra, utan mer att han flyttade till england
<andol> kodein: Hade han inte fötts i Alingsås hade han kanske inte varit uttråkad nog att flytta? :)
<kodein> du kan ha en poäng där
<Philip5> Barre: vaken?
<Hund> Philip5: Ping!
<Philip5> Hund: pong
<Hund> Philip5: Pang!
<Philip5> plong!
<Barre> Philip5: jovars
<Philip5> Barre: där ser man...
<Philip5> Barre: tänkte du som är fotoproffs...
<Philip5> Barre: vet du några fler butiker i stockholm som säljer begagnade och gärna analoga kameror och gluggar än  schönherrs och wibergs foto?
<Barre> Philip5: nope
<Barre> Philip5: sorry... :(
<Philip5> Barre: mä! backläxa!
<Barre> Philip5: mmm... verkligen
<Philip5> Barre: är sugen på att köpa en analog mellanformatskamera. tänkte shoppa runt lite i storstan, klämma och känna och så
<Peyam> nämen tjena grabbar
<Peyam> nämen dött som vanligt
<Peyam> vf inte tabort hela jävla kanalen då
<Peyam> nej nu ska det blir android
<glowe> Hej alla! jag har nyligen installerat 13.04 men får inte min usb sticka att fungera
<glowe> Är det någon som skulle kunna guida mig?
<David-A> glowe: har du ubuntu på hårddisken o problem att montera en vanlig usb-sticka, eller har du ubuntu på usb-stickan o har problem att boota den?
<lag^> gissar på det förstnämnda :D
<glowe> Jag har Ubuntu installerat på hårddisken
<glowe> jag såg att jag inte skrev mitt problem, usb stickan skall vara usb modem
<glowe> Telenor Huawei E1750 mobilt bredband
<glowe> Så skulle det stå :P
<David-A> ok, bra (fast inte så bra förstås)
<glowe> :P Någon tanke? Det verkar som att Den uppfattar modemet men att drivrutinerna inte blir körda
<glowe> har testat att para ihop enheten med drivrutinen men utan lycka
<David-A> glowe: det borde finnas en nätverkshanterare i panelen. om du klickar den, kommer mobilt internet eller liknande upp som alternativ?
<glowe> Nope
<glowe> har testat att skapa ny connection men den hittar inte modemet i listan och jag testade även att skapa ett "manuellt" men den hittar inte den
<David-A> glowe: det är i en flik för mobilt internet som modemet inte listas?
<glowe> hej igen
<glowe> jag tappade connection
<glowe> Någon som har lust att hjälpa mig?
<David-A> jag har inget sånt modem, men har du tittat på http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/ eller http://ubuntuforums.org/forum.php , om du söker på Huawei och/eller E1750 där?
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-16
<ispookan> God morgon på er.
<Screedo> god morgon
<Dynamit> Hej på er
<Dynamit> Haha man ska inte skriva programm som är helt beroende utav uppläget på hemsidors källkod så extremt mycket LoL
<Dynamit> Jag har gjort det och helt klart har e ändrat något i utsendet i koden så mitt programm Crashade men eftersom jag kör debug så talar debuggern om för mig varför
<Dynamit> Så nu har jag anpassat programmet efter hur nuvarande källkod ifrån hemsidan ser ut förhoppningsvis så kommer den dessutom nu vara mindre beroende av hur källkoden ser ut med den lilla ändring jag gjorde
<Dynamit> haha jag pratar för mig själv
<Dynamit> måste fasiken skaffa mig ett liv
<kodein> det saknas ju en del kontext för att man ska tycka det vara värt att svara, så...
 * christoffer håller med kodein...förstod inte riktigt vad det handlade om ...men det blir säkert bra Dynamit =)
<andol> Dynamit: Skaffa twitter-konto? :)
<christoffer> :d
<Screedo> lol
<andyland> Värst vad alla verkar vara griniga på tisdagar. (._.) - sad panda
<kodein> det vet jag nog inte om jag håller med om
<Barre> 1jag är inte grinig, ligger i skugggan på en terass på ett tak i Barcelone och dricker en San Miguel, svårt att vara grinig då =)
<andol> Nu däremot är vi andra griniga :-)
<Barre> hahhaha... lätt
<kodein> du är en dålig förebild för spanjackerna!
<yarre> häftigt, astridlindgren filmer på tpb i 1080p :D
<Barre> någon som har en SJUKT enkel setup-guide för vpn server/client
<andol> Barre: Kan du nöja dig med förhållandevis enkel?
<Barre> andol: kanske...
<Barre> har inte lust att spendera ett par timmar i att kicka igång vpn, men skulle lätt kunna spendera 30-60minuter
<andol> Barre: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#examples
<andol> En halvtimma borde fixa biffen
<Barre> <30 minuter är en bonus..
<andol> Barre: Möjligtvis att du även behöver/vill titta på den här delen utav howton: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#pki
<Barre> nu är du liksom där.. >120 minuter... jag ha bokmärkt den sidan med att läsa den guiden (som för övrigt är relativt bra ochinformativ) tar mer än 2 timmar... jag behöver inte i detta läge förstå hur siten fungerar, jag vill bara att det fungerar =)
<andol> Barre: Fast ifall du hoppar direkt till exempel så behöver du ju inte förstås så mycket, bortsett då från att kunna generaera nödvändiga certifikat.
<andol> Barre: Sen behöver du bara pluppa ihop två noder så är ju http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/78-static-key-mini-howto.html supertrivial
<Sjobbe> tja
<Sjobbe> behöver hjälp med ett grafik-driver problem
<Philip5> vad kan det vara?
<Sjobbe> Har en HP Probook med "Intel HD graphics". Men inga extra drivers finns att välja i "software & updates"
<Philip5> den använder väl bara de öppna xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Philip5> inga extra?
<maxjezy> finns inga extra
<Philip5> om det inte är så att du har dem i hybridkombination med Nvidia Optimus
<Sjobbe> har även provat "Intel Linux Graphics Installer" utan något resultat
<Philip5> vad händer då? får du ingen bild?
<Sjobbe> jorå, men kan max köra 1024x768, och kan inte köra något med grafikacceleration
<Sjobbe> kör jag lspci får jag bara upp ett "kort": Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Philip5> vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<Sjobbe> 13.04
<Philip5> borde ju funka då kan man ju tycka
<maxjezy> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=60272
<maxjezy> kolla på den där kanske?
<maxjezy> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=58993
<maxjezy> den med kanske
<Philip5> ja kolla vilken drivis som xorg verkligen laddar på din burk
<Philip5> Sjobbe: om du vill kolla loggfilen för det så ligger den /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Philip5> kolla efter en rad med LoadModule:
<Sjobbe> hmm, flera stycken
<Sjobbe> vet inte riktigt vad jag letar efter här
<Sjobbe> intel, vesa
<Sjobbe> modesetting
<Sjobbe> glx
<Philip5> jo det är flera stycken
<Philip5> den borde ladda någon drive som heter intel_drv skulle jag tro
<Sjobbe> det gör den
<Philip5> då är det nog rätt så långt iaf
<Philip5> kör nvidia själv och har lite dålig koll på intels och laptops
<Sjobbe> Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<Sjobbe> ah, provar följa forumtrådarna
<Philip5> gör det. jag måste dra
<Sjobbe> tack för hjälpen, kanske återkommer
<Philip5> kanske dyker upp någon annan som kan hjälpa
<Sjobbe> ok
<Peyam> ngn som kör Xubuntu här?
<Markk> Nope, inte en enda.
<Peyam> -.-
<glowe> Hej alla glada. Nu är jag här igen och behöver hjälp med mitt usb internet
<glowe> Jag är på mållinjen men inte riktigt över den
<glowe> NÃ¥gon som har lite kunskap i usb-modeswitch
<glowe> krävs nog inte mycket
<johanbr> Den öppna ATI-drivrutinen har äntligen fått riktig power management. Min laptop är mycket svalare nu. :)
<Philip5> johanbr: inte en dag för tidigt eller?
<Hoxx> johanbr: var hitta man en sådan?
<johanbr> Philip5: nej, det tog ett tag... tydligen var det AMDs advokater som var oroliga, av nån anledning
<Philip5> att de ska bli stämda i usa pga överhettade datorer eller?
<johanbr> Hoxx: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-rc1-saucy/
<johanbr> Philip5: nej tvärtom, de var tveksamma till att släppa power management-koden
<johanbr> vet inte om de var oroliga för patent eller nåt...
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> johanbr: annars verkar man ju kunna försöka stämma för lite vad som helst "over there". som den här snubben som stämt apple: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/branscher/teknik-och-telekom/porrmissbrukare-stammer-apple_8348670.svd
<johanbr> Philip5: jo... jag vet ett fall där någon hotade att stämma ett universitet för att han inte fick undervisa på de kurser han ville ha
<Philip5> hehe
<johanbr> iofs kommer väl de mer löjliga stämningarna aldrig att beviljas
<johanbr> Hoxx: du kan också läsa http://www.botchco.com/agd5f/?p=57
<Philip5> jag har alltid kört med nvida de senaste nästan 20 åren bara för att de släppt linuxvänliga drivisar
<Philip5> kanske amd kommit ikapp
<andol> <3 Intel
<johanbr> "linuxvänliga" beror väl på vad man prioriterar... Nvidias drivrutiner är ju stängda, och har inte stöd för en del standard xorg-protokoll (nyare versioner av RandR, t.ex.)
<Hoxx> johanbr: ok, tack
<kodein> johanbr: nja, de släppte väl en fri variant också. men det var obfuskerad kod...
<johanbr> kodein: jo, och enbart 2d utan acceleration
<kodein> det, om något, är väl linuxvänligt?
<johanbr> :)
<kodein> amd, å andra sidan, linuxfientliga som de är, har folk anställda för att bygga linuxdrivare
<kodein> och är hyfsat liberala med att släppa specarna också
<kodein> meneh, det här med grafik är överskattat
<johanbr> något som jag tycker är intressant är de öppna drivrutiner som börjar komma till ARM-chips: lima, freedreno, etna_viv, ...
<johanbr> läsvärd intervju: http://blog.emmanueldeloget.com/index.php?post/2013/03/08/The-SoC-GPU-driver-interview
<kodein> jao, jag tror arm kommer vara det som gäller den närmaste framtiden för foss
<johanbr> jag funderar starkt på att köpa nånting med ARM som min nästa desktop - billigt, litet, tyst och strömsnålt
<kodein> jag köpte en arm-chromebook
<johanbr> kör du ChromeOS, eller nån mer standard linux?
<kodein> chromeos + chroot (crouton)
<johanbr> hur funkar det med grafik - kan du köra vanliga X-program?
<kodein> men man får väl se om det dyker upp nån desktop-arm som uppfyller de krav jag har för desktop, iaf.
<kodein> ja, jag kör awesome i chrooten. det är ju dock xephyr, inte x11, så ingen acceleration
<johanbr> aha
<kodein> fast jag kör inte accelererat i annat fall heller, så det är inte nån större förlust för min del :)
<johanbr> funderar på en chromebook till flickvännen - nvidiakortet i hennes gamla laptop är döende
<kodein> jau, chromebook räcker ju ganska långt om det mesta man gör ändå är webbläsaren :)
<kodein> vilket jag upptäckt är rätt mycket av vad jag gör förutom terminalarbete
<kodein> nöjer man sig med ssh-klienten i crosh behöver man ju egentligen inte ens aktivera developer mode då :)
<Alucard__> Hej någon här som kan hjälpa en nybörjare ?
<kodein> ställ din fråga istället
<Alucard__> Jag provade ubuntu 13.04 live usb  - skulle installera in det bredvid mitt windows 7 system -  kom fram till ange tids zon  - tryckte bakåt för att ångra mig (dvs den installerade inget) - gick ur installationen och skulle kolla om mitt windows var kvar (kolla hdd plats samt backa några filer) kommer ut i boot och den står bara och blinkar helt svart - precis som mbr har försvunnit
<Alucard__> Jag gick in i ubuntu live usb igen - letade up fix my mbr  - körde den och här är loggen  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881745/
<Alucard__> vad jag förstår av loggen så känns det som om mitt windows har försvunnit helt .. men ingen installation genomfördes och ingen formateringen iheller.
<Alucard__> nu är det år och dar sedan jag pysslade med detta så jag är väldigt osäker på hur jag skall gå vidare..
<Alucard__> och jag behöver komma in i mitt win 7 system igen .. för att sen trycka in ubuntu o dualboota..
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-17
<larsemil> hallå tjejer.
<kodein> jag trodde ni hade lyckats skrämma bort alla tjejer?
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<Philip5> hej bebis
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-18
<K350> Det går ju inte att mountera en iso fil i 13.04
<K350> mount of fuseiso funkar inte som förr...
<andol> larsemil: Vart ska jag debitera konsultarvodet?
<kodein> andol: dalnix, väl?
<larsemil> andol: tror barre tar smällen den här gången
<larsemil> andol: men det var bara för att du ger såna otroligt bra tips som du får det.
<andol> larsemil: Riktigt hyvens av den där Barre att erbjuda sig att betala bara sådär rakt av.
<christoffer> hmm, ständiga dilemmat ...att äta eller att inte äta.
<christoffer> Kan ju inte säga att jag är speciellt effektiv nu men att äta lunch redan blir lite väl tidigt
<kodein>  en frukt
<kodein> alt. mer kaffe
<christoffer> frukt har redan ätit men blir som bara mer hungrig av det vissa dagar...antagligen dem dagar jag äter för lite frukost...blev bara fem mackor imorse
<christoffer> 20 minuter till sedan blir det lunch
<bamsefar> christoffer: Öh, hur mycket äter du till frukost?
<andol> bamsefar: Tror att den där christoffer är en sådan där människa som förbrukar en massa energi genom att faktiskt röra på sig :)
<bamsefar> Jaha
<christoffer> :P ...jo precis ...blev runt 35km löpning och 3 - 4 km simning förra veckan men detta vecka är det lite lugnare...
<christoffer> ska tävla i Ö till Ö i september
<christoffer> *denna vecka
<christoffer> aja åter till programmerandet
<Barre> vad är det ni tror jag skall betala nu rå andol & larsemil :P
<Philip5> Barre: betala för gammal ost
<andol> bamsefar: https://twitter.com/andol/status/357751132715618305
<andol> Barre: https://twitter.com/andol/status/357751132715618305
<andol> bamsefar: Sorry
<bamsefar> Haha
<Barre> andol: ahhh...
<Barre> andol: men varför ska jag och var sätter jag in pengarna? :S
<K350> Barre: på mitt konto? :-)
<K350> Hur väljer jag standard ljudkort i pulseaudio?
<K350> realubot: ibm varning..anyway...finns det inget "grafiskt" för pusleaudio?
<maxjezy> tjena larsemil
<maxjezy> ni andra med
<maxjezy> tjenare!
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Tjena tjejer.
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-19
<Screedo> god morgon
<larsemil> hej!
<christoffer> Bästa tiden på dagen ...när man får äta mat...dags för lunch
<maxjezy>  Proccesorn Intel Core 2 duo T8100  2.10ghz  (Dubbelkärnig ,kan köras 2 prog samtidigt) 2.10X2= tot 4.2ghz
<maxjezy> stämmer detta? är det en bra beskrivning processorn?
<christoffer> nja...allt efter 2.10 ghz är överflödigt och missvisande
<sakjur2> maxjezy: ja och nej. det beror på
<sakjur2> gHz i sig säger inte så mkt om beräkningskapaciteten.. t.ex. så är 1.3 gHz i5a troligen än en 2.1 gHz Pentium
<sakjur2> beroende på vad du räknar ut så kan det vara bäst att ha 1000 15 mHz-processorkärnor eller 1 15 gHz..
<sakjur2> maxjezy: Utan att vara exakt eller citerbar: 16.8 GFLOPs maximal teoretisk beräkningskraft, jämfört med 42 på en AMD Radeon HD2400 (gammalt och billigt grafikkort). Det betyder inte att grafikkortet (som garanterat är billigare än processorn) är bättre för att köra ett operativsystem på - troligen är det verkligen inte så.
<sakjur2> kort sagt: hade det funnits ett lätt sätt att mäta processorers braighet konkret och dumenkelt så hade tillverkarna troligen slagit på stort för det
<sakjur2> AMD (kommer ej ihåg vilken) försökte med relativa gHz ett tag om jag minns rätt, har för mig att det är därför AMD Athlon 5000+ heter 5000+ trotts att den ackumulerade mHz-mängden bara är 4400 och inte över 5000.. tror de jämförde med original Pentium 4 eller något
<Markk> Ja
<Markk> Det stämmer
<Markk> 5000+ motsvarade en Pentium 4 på 5GHz
<Markk> sakjur2: Dock så heter det GHz och inte gHz.
<Markk> maxjezy, sakjur2: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/
<Markk> maxjezy, sakjur2: Där kan man jämföra.
<sakjur2> Markk: Sant, även om det är m vs M som gör stora skillnaden ;)
<Markk> mm
<sakjur2> bara så van vid att vara lat och inte skriva stora bokstäver på IRC, men Hz sitter i fingrarna :P
<Markk> Mm, det är rätt vanligt.
<Markk> Stör mig lite på sådant.
<sakjur2> förstår, lite Bps vs bps. Skillnaden där är ganska stor..
<Kim^J> maxjezy: Alla processorer (Om vi håller oss till normala och hyfsat moderna x86/x86-64 CPU:er) kan köra flera program samtidigt, det är upp till OS:et att schemalägga vem som får använda CPU:n. Har du två kärnor eller fler finns det möjlighet att låta två program ha tillgång till CPU:n samtidigt, men det kan vara flera program körandes i OS:et.
<sakjur2> maxjezy: om du är intresserad av det, läs på https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_%28computer_science%29
<K350> hur kollar jag om jag har snd-usb-audio ?
<sakjur2> K350: lsmod | grep 'snd'
<sakjur2> K350: kanske.
<tiina> hur installerar jag bankid funkar fortfarande inte på min ubuntu 13.04?
<tiina> Någon som vet??? Har aldrig fått bankid funka??
<sakjur2> tiina: beror på bank
<sakjur2> http://fribid.se/ finns
<tiina> jahhhaaa handelsbanken
<tiina> går ju inte installera??? inget av det installerat har funkat??öppnar inte ens filerna??
<tiina> fribid???? det förstör hela FF
<sakjur2> har du 64-bitar eller 32-bitars OS?
<K350> sakjur2: Tack! :-)
<K350> försöker bta defaul addio device med pacmd set-default-sink # men det går inte
<tiina> 32 bitars
<tiina> jaaa det var inte till mig sorry
<K350> Har stora problem med att få igång mitt externa ljudkort med pulseaudio
<sakjur2> tiina: jodå, det var det :)
<sakjur2> knepigt..
<K350> ändrar jag index till 0 i alsa-base.conf för mit usb ljudkort så havererar datorn
<tiina> okey then
<K350> det externa ljudkortet har sink index 0 så jag begriper inte
<K350> Någon kan något om externa ljudkort och pulseaudio?
<tiina> så ngn som kan säga hur man installerar bankid??Under alla i snart 5 år har jag aldrig lyckats installera en så vore trevligt med hjälp som funkar
<sakjur2> tiina: det borde fungera.. hur långt kommer du?
<K350> tiina: vad heter paketet?
<tiina> ingenstans jag laddar och laddar
<sakjur2> har du bankid som plugin till firefox? (det ska dyka upp på http://imgur.com/1MPe0k3 efter installation)
<sakjur2> tiina: ...eh? laddar vart?
<tiina> jag vet inte längre hur många olika laddningar jag har ...och vad som gäller
<sakjur2> får du överhuvudtaget upp programmet?
<tiina> plugin finns i FF
<tiina> den laddar såg jag allt på biblioteket men känner inga laddadde program iaf
<tiina> shbecrdeb_1.0.2_i386.deb den ena heter så
<K350> känner ni till någonkanal för music tech på linux?
<tiina> BISP linux tar-gz den andra
<Kim^J> K350: Ingen i #ubuntu som kan=?
<sakjur2> K350: #pulseaudio?
<sakjur2> har du installerat bägge?
<tiina> fråga till mig eller?
<sakjur2> tiina: ja.
<sakjur2> tiina: https://test.bankid.com/ <- vad händer där?
<tiina> finns hur många installerade filer vid det här laget ingen aning längre hur man gör ingen har fått det funka iaf så...
<tiina> INGET känner inte igen NÅT??
<egolost> hej, någon annan som har haft problem med att ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS inte kan komma åt facebook varken med chrome eller firefox om man inte rensar cookies varje gång?
<sakjur2> tiina: kan du utöka lite? får du inte ett felmeddelande eller något ens?
<tiina> Bankid verkar inte finnas men finns och filer är gamla fast dem e nya och test.id känner inte igen nån av dem????
<tiina> Finns inte fast dem är laddade????
<tiina> sååååå stuligt har jag aldrig vart med om när det gäller få bankid..hhhhmmmm
<tiina> struligt
<Kim^J> Har du installerat filerna? Hur installerade du filerna?
<tiina> det finns gamla av dem och nya av dem...extraherat dem till mappar
<Kim^J> Men har du installerat dom? Vart extraherade du dom?
<sakjur2> tiina: tyvärr så är bankid en ganska dum låtsasstandard... :( och det verkar tyvärr inte bli bättre snart heller
<tiina> eftersom jag inte vet exakt hur man gör så blir att försöka i blindo
<sakjur2> tiina: Mitt tips till dig är att ringa din bank om du inte redan försökt, med lite tur kan de fixa någon som kan hjälpa dig
<tiina> och det blir inget av det så verkar att blir utan fortfarande bankid och den är inte en dum ide man måste ha en bankid
<tiina> dem kan inte fixa det mer än jag har pratat varje år med dem orkar inte bry mig längre
<tiina> dem kan mindre än jag och jag kan inte ens mycket
<Kim^J> Hur gör du för att installera? Jag tror problemet är att du inte gjort rätt saker för att få det installerat.
<tiina> nej det e så när man inte hur man gör då gör man fel ju
<Kim^J> Följer du någon guide?
<tiina> jag har ingen aning om hur man gör
<sakjur2> tiina: jag måste verkligen springa nu, men min rekommendation är att du petar på mig imorgon eller så, så sätter jag upp en virtuell maskin någonstans och försöker få det att fungera för mig och spelar in hela skiten från att jag startar maskinen till att jag får godkänt på testet
<tiina> försökte först en massa olika men inget funkar  ingen aning
<tiina> TACK sakjur2
<sakjur2> mer än så kan jag tyvärr inte hjälpa dig utan att fysiskt ha tillgång till din dator eller utan att någon betalar mig för det :P
<Kim^J> Så lämnar hon. :S
<johanbr> för mig funkar fribid bättre än den officiella klienten
<Kim^J> Denna testade jag precis och den funkar: http://magnus-k-karlsson.blogspot.se/2011/11/how-to-install-swedish-bankid-on-ubuntu.html
<sakjur2> Kim^J: Problemet är nästan till 100% säkerhet att något skit ligger kvar från en misslyckad installation..
<janne_> någon vaken här?
<janne_> behöver lite hjälp kan man nog säga
<sakjur2> ...fyra minuter? på riktigt. väntar fyra minuter på att få svar, och loggar sedan ut.
<ispookan> Mjo de flesta ser väl detta som en död kanal...
<peyam> alla e döda va?
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> du har ju dessutom noll tålamod.
<peyam> jag vet
<peyam> det e kanske för at jag e awesome
<MarkusDBX> Någon som vet vilken window manager som används i denna videon? https://downloads.kitenet.net/videos/git-annex/git-annex-assistant-intro.ogv
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-20
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: enligt http://joey.hess.usesthis.com/ är det Xmonad
<Philip5> någon här som pulat med ubuntu 13.04 och adb/fastboot mot androidenhet? får adb att funka men inte fastboot. skumt för de borde ju använda samma udev-regler
<Philip5> aha, löste det...
<sakjur> Philip5: hur?
<Philip5> var ju inte i fastboot mode med mobilen :O
<Philip5> så tokigt det kan bli
<sakjur> -.-'
<sakjur> Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Philip5> sakjur: vadå?
<Barre> Philip5: basic felsökning.... har du provat att starta om? Sitter elsladden i datorn? Är du säker på att du slagit på datorn och inte bara skärmen?
<Philip5> Barre: måste vara så... alla de där grejerna som man får höra när man ringer support efter att ha suttit någon timme med problemet
<sakjur> Philip5: har du någonsin suttit på supportsidan så förstår du varför man får frågorna ;-)
<maxjezy> Philip5, data datorn pajja?
<maxjezy> sakjur, +2
<maxjezy> jag har suttit där, stackars mig.
<maxjezy> man tappar totalt hoppet, blir en bitter jävel
<maxjezy> utan famtidsutsikt för mänskligheten
<maxjezy> +r
<Philip5> sakjur: så är det säkert men eftersom det är kundservice så är det inte kul när kunden känner sig idiotförklarad
<maxjezy> Philip5, ofta klarar dom det så bra själv.
<sakjur> Philip5: Ah, jag pratar inte om kundservice, utan primärt internsupport..
<maxjezy> idiotförklarar sig först några minuter.
<sakjur> jag har ingen särskilt erfarenhet av kundservice..
 * maxjezy undrar om Philip5 har /ignore på maxjezy
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä jag grejade med android via usb med datorn och då funkade adb hur bra som helst men fastboot-kommandot stod och stampade och jag fattade först inte varför när båda använder samma udev-regler
<maxjezy> sakjur, du har antagligen inte det där jobbiga jag prata om då.
<maxjezy> aha, Philip5, du kanske ska testa windows? :P
<maxjezy> mass storage android prylar i linux är en väg man inte ska gå
<Philip5> maxjezy: hade blivit samma i windows eftersom det var mobilen som inte var i rätt läge :O
<sakjur> maxjezy: Nej, troligen inte...
<maxjezy> Philip5, aha.
<maxjezy> har du ställt den rätt nu?
<maxjezy> funkar det nu?
<sakjur> Komisk grej: Androidutveckling görs lättast på OS X
<maxjezy> stabilt?
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> snabbt?
<maxjezy> har du benchmarkat?
<maxjezy> sakjur X står för ?
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> hehe, nä jag ska testa en annan rom lite senare och villa ha de där att funka om jag ska mecka
<maxjezy> Philip5, men du har inte fått din surfplattisch?
<Philip5> har inte beställt än... blir när löningen kommer
<maxjezy> beställ någon dag innan vetja så har du den när löningen droppar in
<Philip5> blir då platta och en analog kamera i mellanformat :D
<maxjezy> ska du gå runt och vara sexig med dessa grejer sen?
<Philip5> typ
<maxjezy> kanske på tågstation?
<Philip5> sexigare
<sakjur> maxjezy: Får jag idiotförklara dig nu? Snälla?
<maxjezy> sakjur, javisst :)
<maxjezy> bara jag får hamna i samma fack som realubot så är jag nöjd.
<Philip5> maxjezy: måste försöka impa på Barre men han är så svårflirtad
 * maxjezy småler
<maxjezy> Philip5, stockholmare, dom är såna.
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> tror de sett allt
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> de har antagligen inte sett en ren göka en annan ren IRL
<Philip5> maxjezy: men jag tog han på sängen första gången jag träffan
<maxjezy> hur?
<maxjezy> stor cpufläkt runt halskedjan?
<Philip5> körde in mina iskalla händer innanför tröja på honom första gången direkt när vi sågs :D
<maxjezy> fyfasiken
<Philip5> det är kärlek det
<Philip5> så passa dig
<Philip5> jag kanske gayar till det
<sakjur> Philip5: du gjorde vad sa du?
<Philip5> sakjur: haha, jaa
<maxjezy> Philip5, äh, jag är inte rädd för lite sånt
<Philip5> sakjur: det kallas ubuntu
<Philip5> :P
<sakjur> Philip5: ah, jag använder Debian, så jag slipper iskalla händer
<Philip5> sakjur: vilken tur då
<maxjezy> jag windows :) lär inte få någon överaskande närhetsattack av någon här i8af :)
<maxjezy> vad nickar han som bor i kanada?
<andol> maxjezy: johanbr?
<maxjezy> johanbr ja
<maxjezy> andol, tack :)
<maxjezy> johanbr, har du sett att trailerparkboys filmen nummer 3 är på gång, och även säsong 8 av serien :)
<maxjezy> nästan så man funderar på att boka en resa till kanada
<Heek> Vill kunna boot:a till login-skärmen, vilken är en kommando prompt. Hur gör jag det? (Ubuntu 12.04).
<Heek> Vill inte ha det grafiska.
<johanbr> maxjezy: jag såg nåt om det, ja
<johanbr> kan rekommendera att boka en resa... Halifax (där det spelas in) är väldigt trevligt
<maxjezy> johanbr, de går ju inte längre under showtime flagg
<maxjezy> de har skapat ett eget medianätverk
<maxjezy> swearnet heter det.
<maxjezy> www.swearnet.com
<johanbr> Heek: prova att avinstallera lightdm
<maxjezy> johanbr, bor du långt ifrån?
<johanbr> bodde i Halifax förut, bor numera i Montreal (kanske 150 mil västerut)
<maxjezy> aha :) fasiken va grymt.
<Philip5> maxjezy: sitter du och kollar på dreamhack på svt1 och drömmer att du också är en världsberömd datorspelare?!
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-21
<ispookan> Hur funkar ubuntu på laptops? Buggigt beroende på hårdvaran?
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<maxjezy> näe, jag tittar inte på dreamhack :)
<Philip5> danke schön
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> dreamhack verkar ju bara handla om starcraft och det är ju ändå ett rätt trist spel
<maxjezy> ja, vart tog all fildelning vägen
<Philip5> internet killed the copy party
<yarre> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/ubuntu-forum-hacked-users-advised-to-change-passwords
<yarre> :P
<Philip5> yarre: var säkert Nafallo_ som var på lunchrast på lunchställe med laptoppen på igång bordet uppkopplad och klar för vem som helst att trolla runt... ;)
<maxjezy> tur man kör windows, det verkar lätt att hacka det där ubuntu
<huttan> gomorgon alla glada
<Barre> någon som vet om det finns någonstans man kan kolla OM man hade in epost i ubuntuforums databas? är osäker på om jag någonsin registrerat mig där
<andol> Barre: Din egen mailhistorik? Rimligen borde det där finnas någon form utav signup-mail, ifall du någonsin registrerat dig på forumet.
<andol> Barre: Se det som en variant på http://xkcd.com/208/ :P
<Barre> andol: =)    jag tror inte jag har kvar mailhistorikin kvar... men jag kollar. Problemet är att hittar jga ett bekräftelsemail så vet jag att jag var registrerad, hittar jag det inte vet jag inte om jag var registrerad eller inte.. :/
<sakjur> Barre: återställ lösenordsknappen?
<sakjur> well, nu när den inte finns kvar..
<johanbr> Om nån kör MPD som musikspelare är det här ett väldigt trevligt webinterface: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rompr/
<andol> johanbr: Nice!
<christoffer> Barre vet faktiskt inte...jag har loggat in med mitt launchpad konto ibland men tror det har varit kopplat till ett ordinarie konto....helt klart oklart =)
<Krut> är det bara jag som har problem med flashplayer? man hör inget ljud, och så startar den och stänger av sig. kollar på youtube
<Philip5> inga problem här
<Heek> Fungerar bra för mig också
<Philip5> du har inte flera versioner installerade samtidigt som krockar på något sätt?
<Krut> nope bara flashplayer
<maxjezy> jag bor i ett fiberhus
<maxjezy> vi har tp sladd rakt in i väggen
<maxjezy> om jag trycker in en moddad tp sladd som skickar in 220 volt i det uttaget
<maxjezy> vad händer?
<maxjezy> sitter det en router eller en switch i huset som kommer gå sönder tro?
<maxjezy> eller har varje lägenhet en egen makapär
<maxjezy> eller kommer allas internet kanske sluta funka?
<peyam> anyone here?
<Philip5> nepp
<realubot> "Designfel". Det är väl NSA som är i farten igen: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/750-miljoner-simkort-mojliga-att-hacka/
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-14
<peyam> Hej
<andol> bamsefar: Åhh, nytt jobb? :)
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<bamsefar> andol: Oh yes
<andol> bamsefar: Känns bra antar jag? :) Mer renodlat pysslande med nätverk?
<bamsefar> andol: Jepp, ska bli kul! :)
<andol> gött mos
<larsemil> bamsefar: oh! får man fråga vart?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det får man.
<larsemil> bamsefar: vart då?
<larsemil> :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Har du inte mig på Linkedin?
<larsemil> linkedin. det sociala nätverket man aldrig loggar in på
<bamsefar> :P
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag ska börja på GleSYS.
<andol> bamsefar: Ah, inte börjat-börjat än alltså?
<larsemil> bamsefar: vad roligt!
 * andol senarelägger välkomst-DDoS:en :P
<bamsefar> andol: Nix, inte än.
<bamsefar> andol: Har fyra dagar kvar på Headweb.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Yep, kom och köp colo!
<larsemil> bamsefar: njae.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Alla behöver ha burkar i huvudstaden!
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, klart du ska ta och hyra in dig någonstans där du inte begränsad utav att enbart vara uppkopplad mot Legacy-Internet!
<bamsefar> Precis
<bamsefar> Vi har fett med v6!
<larsemil> jag tänker att jag väntar till v8. v6 verkar inte slå.
<bamsefar> :P
<andol> IPv8, med en adressrymd på 512-bitar? :)
<einand_> http://cl.ly/WXCm/Screen%20Shot%202014-07-14%20at%2000.44.11.png
<einand_> skön bugg
<bamsefar> andol: 1024 bitar!
<larsemil> einand_: är ju en tidsmaskin
<einand_> larsemil: ja?
<larsemil> klart man kan resa til 24.37 då
<einand_> larsemil: fast tiden existerar inte med vårat mätsystem
<larsemil> inte än.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Hur går det med din datahall?
<larsemil> går finemang.
<larsemil> just nu håller ogg på att migrera all data från linux till zfs på freebsd.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Läskigt
<larsemil> mm men blir nog bra
<larsemil> zfs är fantastiskt
<andol> Jo, och känns nästan som om FreeBSD är den trevligaste plattformen att köra ZFS på idag.
<larsemil> ja absolut
<andol> larsemil: Därför det landade på FreeBSD, eller fanns det redan en allmän FreeBSD-preferens sedan tidigare?
<larsemil> olle har kört mycket freebsd hemma. och det har mycket annat bra.
<larsemil> men framförallt zfs
<andol> larsemil: Vart inte lockade utav SmartOS ddå, och därmed fått både ZFS och KVM i samma paket?
 * andol roar sig med att måla cykelskjul.
<larsemil> andol: inget behov alls för kvm på lagringsmiljön
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vad kör du för virtualiseringsplatform?
<larsemil> proxmox
<bamsefar> Ok
<larsemil> men vi är inte helt nöjda med det. så vi får se.
<Screedo> Ni som sysslar med virtuallisering, hur många vm's kan man köra på en raid5? detta är för hemma bruk och inga tunga processer ska köras. Har en tanke på att köra en raid5 på fyrs stycken 1 TB WD entrprise, de är 3GBps hårddiskar. skulle det fungera att köra runt 12 vm's på denna raid5 i ett LUN?
<oGG> Screedo: lätt, inga problem.-
<Screedo> det som körs är två windows DC, Pfsense, en w2kr2 med lite små applikationer på, 3 stycken ubuntu server maskiner, en som hostar znc, teamspeak, osv. En som hostar websida.
<andol> Screedo: Det beror på :) Gör VM:arna något akivt io-tungt, eller ligger de mest och tuggar i CPU och RAM?
<Screedo> oGG: ok, hade varit nice för då verkar min plan att gå ihop sig.
<oGG> Screedo: men som sagt. det beror på disk aktivitet. om alla börjar tugga samtidigt kan det bli trångt.
<Screedo> andol: ligger mest och tuggar cpu och ram, ibland drar man ner något så då blir det lite belastat
<Screedo> jag har en kanske två maskiner som kanske skulle bärja tugga lite och så Pfsense maskinen då.
<Screedo> börja*
<andol> Screedo: Däremot skulle jag nog känna mig lite nervös att ha så många ägg i samma korg på en RAID5:a.
<Screedo> men i stort sett resten av maskinerna ligger bara och tuggar CPU och RAM. då två är DC i min windows domän. en ubuntu server ligger som irc, teamspeak server.
<Screedo> andol: har fudnerat på det också.
<Screedo> funderat*
<Screedo> men (kommer min dåliga erfarenhet in i bilden) om jag istället för att köra rad5 på dessa fyra diskar kör två stycken raid1 och delar upp dem på två LUNs. Då får man låsa ett NIC till varje LUN?
 * andol slänger fram Barres http://gargamel.nu/2009/06/varfor-nya-filsystem/, som rätt tydligt förklarar när och hur RAID5 börjar bli vajsigt.
<Screedo> fråga 2: jag har två INtel Gbit NICs idag, hur hade detta fungerat med 100 Mbits kort? har två stycken D-link server kort med fyra NIC på varje liggandes.
<Screedo> tanken är att köra allt detta i min Nas4Free maskin, här kan jag enkelt köra snapshot av alla vm's.
<andol> Screedo: Annars kan ju även RAID10 vara ett alternativ?
 * Screedo läser länken som andol slänge fram :)
<Screedo> andol: jo, har tänkt på raid 10 också.
<Screedo> skulle det räcka med att köra LUN på 100 Mbits kort? för hemma bruk.
<larsemil> mm
<Screedo> som jag har kollat det nu så drar de vm's som jag provat väldigt lite. men... :d
<larsemil> det funkar. för hemmabruk
<Screedo> som jag sa så har jag två stycken D-Link server adapters med 4 NIC på varje liggandes.
<Screedo> medans det som sitter i idag är intel GBit NIC
<Screedo> men iofs om jag kör raid10 så räcker det med ett NIC till LUN.
<andol> Screedo: Tänk även på att när du börjar bygga mer avancerat så får man samtidigt fler saker och gå sönder för en.
<Screedo> jo, så är det.
<Screedo> fördelen med att göra såhär är att jag kör all min lagring under nas4free, skapar jag då ett LUN i min n4f maskin så kan jag enkelt ta snapshots av mina vm's till min raid6 lagring.
<Screedo> samt att jag kör mina ESXi maskiner tomma på hårddiskar då ESXi körs från USB minnen.
 * Screedo har ju iofs ett IBM PRO/1000 GT Dual Port kort liggandes, borde kanske använda det?
<Screedo> är ett 64 bitars kort
<Screedo> men fungerar att skänga in den i en PCI slot
<Screedo> slänga*
<Barre> ett allternativ är att köra dess fyra 1TB diskar som physical devices i en lvm volume group och sen skapa fler olika logiska volymer som har den raid-nivå som behövs, då kan du ha några RAID5 för vissa typer av behov och andra RAID1 för andra typer av behov, från samma fysiska diskar.
<Barre> lvcreate --type=raid5 -L50GB -i 3 -n r5disk myVolumeGroup  : detta skapar alltså en logisk volym med raid5 (3+1) som heter r5disk ur volymgruppen myVolumeGroup
<Barre> förlåt, det skall inte vara något = vi type.  alltså : --type raid5
<larsemil> Barre: men då kan man ju bygga ut både volymgruppen och raidvolymerna precis hur man vill sen. Hur vore det!?
<Barre> lvcreate --type raid10 -L50GB -i 2 -n r10disk myVolumeGroup  : detta skapar alltså en logisk volym med raid10 (2+2) som heter r10disk ur volymgruppen myVolumeGroup som är 50GB stor från samma volymgrupp
<Barre> larsemil: ja, du kan utöka volymgruppen och de logiska volymerna percis hur du vill, men om du slänger in ytterligare en disk i volymgruppen så kommer r5disken inte använda den per automatik, den kommer ju fortfarade vara en raid5 (3+1)
<Barre> Screedo: ^ ett alternativ till (bara för att göra saker och ting krångligare :))
<larsemil> men man KAN utöka raiden sen om man vill
<Screedo> Barre: till vilken nytta hade detta varit för att skapa ett LUN? är bara tänkt för att hosta mina vm's på.
<Barre> larsemil: ja, det är en vanlig logisk volym, lvextend fungerar utmärkt
<Screedo> snapshots görs till den stora lagringen sedan som det körs raid6 på.
<Screedo> tanken är att få ett så stort LUN som möjligt men givetvis så snabbt och stabilt som möjligt, btw, rolig läsning andol länkade till på din blogg.
<Barre> Screedo: en logisk volym i en volymgrupp är en LUN
<Screedo> ok
<Barre> eller en blockdevice närmare bestämt (vilken en LUN också är =))
<oGG> jag är ett LUN
<Barre> din mamma är en LUN
<oGG> jag var ett LUN i volymgruppen mamma en gång
<larsemil> oGG: din mamma!
<Barre> hahahaha...
<Barre> wb Amoz
 * andol hittade just följande guldkorn i sina loggar...
<andol> <någon> Barre: du har fan inte alla lun i san:et!
<Barre> andol: hahahha
<Philip5> har ni roligt?!?!?!
<andol> Philip5: Mest Barre :P
<Philip5> andol: som vanligt då... bara skratt och lek i Barres värld... aldrig allvar, svett och tårar och hårt arbete
 * andol roar sig med att lägga ner oproptionerligt mycket tid på South Poles interna Icinga.
<andol> Skapar till och med en massa (förhoppningsvis) braig dokumentation.
<realubot> Om jag säger Carplay. Vad säger ni då?
<andol> Då säger jag 降低采购成本及供应商谈判技巧.
 * realubot antecknar.
<Anarieth> Instämmer till fullo med andol
 * realubot antecknar vad som verkar vara en fling mellan Anarieth och andol.
<andol> realubot: Anteckna? Är det någon form utav oldschool loggning? :)
<softballs> Hej, jag skulle behöva lite hjälp med att installera en vpn på min ubuntu server och undrar om det är någon som har erfarenhet av det sen tidigare som kanske kunde komma med lite tips
<Barre> uname -a
<David-A> nyss på tv "Kobra" SVT24 22:55-23:25. del 1 av 6 om lågbudgetfilmer, hajfilmer, m.m (repris från nov)
<David-A> (också repris från lör)
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-15
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<larsemil> morrn
<Screedo> larsemil: Allt väl?
<larsemil> mm. ska kasta i barnen lite frukost och sen åka till jobbet
<larsemil> sj?
<Screedo> Det är bra här, har semester.
<Screedo> larsemil: började du inte din semester denna vecka?
<Screedo> Måste ha blandat ihop det med någon annan :)
<larsemil> jag har aldrig semester...
<Screedo> lol
<andol> larsemil: Hört att egenföretagare har en lite flexibel defintion kring innebörden i semester? :)
<larsemil> men så kan man flexa mer annars också.
<larsemil> passar bra som fyrabarnsfar där barn blir sjuka, eller måste göra något annat etc
<larsemil> vad kan det vara för fel.
<larsemil> jag har en webbserver med en site och sidan tar sjukt lång tid att ladda(5min)
<larsemil> det har inte varit så förut
<larsemil> inga fel i loggar
<larsemil> kör jag sitens php i terminalen (php index.php) laddar den på sekunden och inget är tokigt knasigt eller fel
<andol> larsemil: Tja, ifall jag inte missminner min mörka php-förflutna så läses olika php-config lite beroende på hur php:n körs? Är det förresten "rätt" användare du kör med i terminalen?
<larsemil> vi har isolerat felet
<andol> Någon timeout någonstans?
<larsemil> lockd på nfs som ställde till det.
<peyam> Hej sötnosar
<peyam> vad är rutavdrag?
<Screedo> peyam: avdrag du kan göra för tjänster i hemmet, tex. städning osv.
<peyam> shit
<peyam> mina åsikter är 60% sverigedemokratiska
<peyam> och 64% miljöpartisk
<Screedo> rot avdrag är för hantverkstjänster, som byggare, elektriker osv. och rutavdrag ör för städtjänster osv.
<Screedo> är*
<peyam> tackar Screedo
<Screedo> peyam: np, nu blir det till att bygga lagring, "poof" gone.
<Screedo> poff*
<peyam> understand
<einand> Screedo: bara husägare som får göra rot, piss för de som äger lägenhet
<Screedo> einand: det är ju självklart, i en hyresrätt får du inte göra ändringar, framför allt inte på strukturen.
<einand> Screedo: jag sa "äger" en lägenhet, tex elektriker, måla/tepesera om. riva en vägg m.m.
<einand> får en göra
<Screedo> men du får väl använda rot om du innehar en bostadsrätt och ska bygga om icke bärande väggar?
<einand> har dom ändrat nu isf?
<Screedo> jag har inte 100% koll på det, gör ju allt själv ändå, men visst borde du ha rätt till rot avdrag om du anlitar en byggare för att riva väggar och bygga nya i en bostadsrätt.
<Screedo> även att göra förändringar i bärande väggar, om du har föreningens tillstånd.
<einand> aha, verkar som de fixat det
<Screedo> afk
 * andol väntar fortfarande på root-avdraget.
<larsemil> if you aint got root, computah is only skrot
<maxjezy> laaaaaalaaaalaaaleeeeh.
<larsemil> Philip5: kde plasma 5 släppt!
<maxjezy> Philip5, du kör väl endast Microsoft produkter numer?
<maxjezy> Windows, Microsoft mus osv.
<Philip5> larsemil: kör du det?
<Philip5> maxjezy: pfff
<maxjezy> Philip5, aha.. nä nä.. mina loggar säger annat.
<maxjezy> _17:24 Philip5 says: gud vad bra detta nya windowset är och det fungerar helt underbart med min nya microsoftmus, varför slösa tid och pengar på dyra möss och buggiga operativa system när framtiden är microsoft rakt av?!?!?!
<Philip5> tsss
 * Amoz har en 360-kontroll från MS
<realubot> " – 17-18 kvinnor dör om året av våld i nära relationer. Det är farligare än att vara med i ett mc-gäng."
<realubot> Dagens feministlögn.
<realubot> Självklart är det inte farligare att vara i en nära relation eftersom vi talar om olika stora urvalsgrupper.
 * realubot är trött på feministljuget.
<realubot> Är detta verkligen Twitter? Jag fick precis en känsla av att det här är en IRC-kanal.
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-16
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<larsemil> cHarNe2: uppe tidigt på semestern! är det lagringen som gör att du hoppar upp med glädje ?
<larsemil> Screedo: ^^
<larsemil> tabbade fel..
<Screedo> larsemil: jag är en morgon människa, så alltid uppe tidigt. Håller på med min lagring, skapade två vdevs, av mina totalt 16 diskar, och la i samma pool. Sedan blir det en raid 10 till mina vm's.
<Screedo> av mina fyra andra diskar.
<andol> Screedo: Lägger mer möda på att skapa den perfekta lagringen än på att ha något vettigt att lagra därpå? :-)
<Screedo> andol: jo, så är det.
<Screedo> men tusan vad det går diskar om man vill vara "trygg" varje vdev innehåller 8 diskar och de är i raidz2 så har en redundance på totalt 4 diskar på båda vdevs. Sedan kör jag givetvis backup också, på viktigt data bara.
 * andol faller lätt i samma fälla vad gäller säkerhetskopiering, att han har förbaskat bra säkerhetskopior på relativt ointressant data.
<larsemil> Screedo: inte kikat något på zfs? :)
<Screedo> larsemil: kör ju zfs
<larsemil> bra!
<larsemil> vi håller på att gå över helt till det.
<larsemil> fina grejer. magi
<Amoz> magi? låter spännande
<Amoz> http://i.imgur.com/gdkaI.jpg
<yarre> zfs är fina grejer :)
<peyam> Hej Grabbisar
<blurkis> tjenis
<peyam> läget
<Screedo> Om man flashar ett HBA kort från IR mode till IT mode försvinner då allt man gjort med mjukvaruaraiden?
<Lars> Hej sitter här och har fått mail ifrån min internetleverantör som har fått uppdateringar till min usbmodem till internet men bara  till windows och mac os någon som vet om man kan göra något åt detta
<Screedo> kan det gå att köra i wine?
<Lars> ahhh tänkte inte så långt :)
<Amoz> undrar vad det skulle vara för uppdateringar ... firmware? =P
<realubot> andol: Den fällan undviker du enkelt genom att tillämpa realubots grundregel: Ha aldrig mer data än du har utrymme för säkerhetskopior.
<realubot> Screedo: Vad är det för uppgraderingar? Om de är till Windows har han väl ingen användning för dem om han inte kör Windows?
<realubot> Screedo: Jag menar, kör han Windows så installera uppgraderingarna. Kör han inte Windows/Mac så skit i det för de kommer ändå inte användas av systemet. Eller är det firmware?!?
<einand> köp inte tv aparater från netonnet från mobiltelefonen
<einand> http://cl.ly/WcHG
<Screedo> realubot: förstod det som om det var firmware till usb modemet.
<Amoz> einand, är det bara en total tillfällighet att det är exakt moms-beloppet som skiljer sig mellan priserna?
<Amoz> eller var det nåt annat du syftade på?
<einand> Amoz: japp, är en tillfällighet, är 20% billigare både med och utan moms på datorn
<Amoz> einand, hur mycket ska den kosta? För här kostar den 4990kr för mig
<einand> den skall kosta 4990kr, tror jag
<Amoz> einand, så vad var problemet med att beställa från mobilen?
<einand> Amoz: att det är 20% billigare på websidan
<Amoz> einand, har du prövat beställa den för det billigare priset? :P
<Amoz> och det verkar ju vara rätt pris för mig här, så felet kanske va temporärt
<cHarNe2> har testat mitt nya 4g simkort i min bärbara
<cHarNe2> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3628538692.png tele2 4g, http://www.speedtest.net/result/3628538692.png BBB 100/100 wireless 1 meter ifrån router, http://www.speedtest.net/result/3628516898.png BBB 100/100 10 meter ifrån router med vägg i mellan.
<Amoz> cHarNe2, första två länkarna är identiska, det va menat att vara en annan där va?
 * einand uppgradera sig precis till bäst
<larsemil> einand: återställt bilderna?
<einand> larsemil: ?
<einand> larsemil: nä, sket i det
<einand> http://cl.ly/WOZF
<larsemil> snygg tiltshift
<einand> njea
<einand> faktisgt tagen så, utan något filter, verken med mjuk eller hårdvara
<Screedo> Någon som är duktig på zfs här?
 * andol pekar på oGG.
<Screedo> Jag har ett konstigt fenomen, vet inte om det är bara är i nas4free, men jag skapade två vdevs i raidz2 med 8 diskar i varje, sedan skapade jag en pool och la till dessa två vdevs till poolen, allt frid och fröjd. Nu när jag tittar i nas4free gui så har jag bara en vdev raidz2 med 16 diskar.
<Screedo> ingen aning om det är gui som spelar mig ett spratt, för jag har inte gjort några ändringar. jag har listat pools i terminalen men kan man lista vdevs och se hur många som tillhör varje pool.
<Screedo> jag skapade en "raid10" med mina fyra 1 TB diskar, där ser jag tydligt att denna pool består av två stycken vdevs i mirror.
<oGG> Screedo: zpool status
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-17
<Screedo> god morgon
<Screedo> oGG: har gjort det och den listar alla diskarna i en stor zpool
<Screedo> oGG: pm på zpool status -v
<oGG> Screedo: ok. alltså den listar ju alla vdevs (blockdevices, i ditt fall da0-19), så på frågan att hur du listar dom är svaret zpool status =).
<oGG> Screedo: men det kan vara intressant att veta hur dom skapade poolen volume1 och vad du förväntade dig för resultat.
<Screedo> oGG: jag skapade dem i guit i nas4free.
<oGG> Screedo: ok. har aldrig kört nas4free. så jag vet inte vad den gör i bakgrunden.
<Screedo> och skapade dem som två separata vdevs i raidz2, sedan la jag till dem båda i poolen volume1
<Screedo> Jag tycker detta är väldigt skumt.
<Screedo> Men jag ha ringet sparat på dem så jag kan göra om allt.
<Screedo> har inget*
<Screedo> Har du någon bra guide hur man skapar detta i terminalen? Så kan jag prova där.
<oGG> alltså vdev = blockdevice. pool = 1 eller flera vdevs. så när du säger "skapa vdev" vet jag inte vad du menar. för enligt listningen så verkar det som om nas4free inte "skapat" några partitioner utan kör direkt mot disk.
<Screedo> oGG: så här ser guit ut, om det hjälper dig att förstå upplägget i nas4free. http://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Ffarm9.staticflickr.com%2F8390%2F8451922164_385c001799_b.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forums.nas4free.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D66%26t%3D2553&h=438&w=765&tbnid=dCUyWOJroBIFBM%3A&zoom=1&docid=wYNCd8WwB1NAFM&ei=CZXHU_S5LonmywOj34KYBw&tbm=isch&client=firefox-a&ve
<Screedo> d=0CCIQMygDMAM&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=321&page=1&start=0&ndsp=35
<Screedo> här väljer jag vilka diskar som ska ingå i denna virtual device och vilken typ av raid osv. jag vill använda mig av.
<Screedo> här skapade jag mina vdevs, med 8 diskar i varje.
<Screedo> Denna bild illustrerar hur du skapar en pool i nas4free. http://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.nas4free.org%2Flib%2Fexe%2Ffetch.php%253Fmedia%253Dwiki%3Adocumentation_setup_and_user_guide_disks_zfs_pools_management_add.png&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.nas4free.org%2Fdoku.php%3Fid%3Ddocumentation%3Asetup_and_user_guide%3Adisks_zfs_pools_management&h=442&w=561&tbnid=M88dFdCAg61
<Screedo> 89M%3A&zoom=1&docid=7qYoJSZS0C8x_M&ei=jpXHU7L7GaT9ywP3koH4Dg&tbm=isch&client=firefox-a&ved=0CCEQMygCMAI&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=271&page=1&start=0&ndsp=33
<Screedo> här valde jag då mina två vdevs som jag skapade till poolen volume1
<Screedo> oGG: väldigt tacksam för hjälpen, men vi är på väg till Tosselilla så vi ska köra om 5 minuter, hade varit kanon om vi kunde fortsätta detta ikväll?
<oGG> jag skulle rekommendera dig att leka runt i en virtualbox. du kan slänga på samma antal diskar du har i verkligheten, ta ett snapshot, leka runt lite, å gå tillbaka med ett klick. du borde kunna köra nas4free i den åxå.
<Screedo> har esxi så kan slänga upp en sådan där, inga problem. min nas4free maskin är en helt standalone med all lagring.
<Screedo> jag skulle vilja att volume1 såg ut som volume2 när man kör zpool status. Eller är jag helt ute och cyklar?
<Screedo> fast det skulle stå raidz2 istället för mirror.
<yarre> Screedo, du har inte funderat på o byta ut esxi mot smartos, då har du riktig (solaris) zfs direkt i hypervisorn samt att alla diskar kan vara helt dedikerade till vm-storage.. smartos körs i ram bootar från readonly usb sticka.
<andol> yarre: Är SmartOS något du kör skarpt, eller mest lekt/tittat på?
<yarre> andol, kört det hemma i snart ett år och har börjat rulla ut nya servrar med det
<andol> yarre: Nöjd?
<yarre> andol, jodå det är så himla lätt att sätta upp, nackdelen är väl just hårdvarustödet, funkar bara med intel
<yarre> om man vill köra kvm dvs
<andol> Tja, inte så mycket vits att köra SmartOS ifall man inte nyttjar KVM?
<yarre> nja du kan ju köra containers
<yarre> känns ju onödigt att spinna igång en kvm vm bara för t.ex. nginx eller apache
<andol> Sant.
<yarre> nu finns det iofs smartos testbyggen med amd stöd som jag testat men det krashar :/
 * andol har egentligen inte mycket till faktisk koll på SmartOS, men försöker ändå hävda lite cred då han varit hos Joyent på besök :)
<yarre> har för mig joyents cloud ger dig 1 månad gratis vps eller hur de nu va :P
<yarre> https://www.joyent.com/free-trial
<yarre> "Starting today, the Joyent cloud officially ranks among “the best things in life.” Anyone can sign up for a free evaluation and trial that includes $125 of usage, which is equivalent to 60 days on a 1GB SmartMachine."
<einand> yarre: Amazon ger 12 månaders gratis vps
<yarre> einand, men inte smartos :P
<einand> missade jag
<einand> vart är smartos?
<einand> yarre: kan de köra på en x86 så går det även hos amazon
<einand> bara ladda upp sin egna image
<yarre> einand, ja men då tappar du ju hela meningen med o köra smartos :P
<yarre> det är lite som att köra igång esxi på amazon :P
<einand> kollar vad det är
<peyam> Hej sötnosar
<peyam> Salam . det är jag farbror Peyam
<David-A> ubuntu på tv "Vetanskapsnyheter: Din gångstil avslöjar dig" http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/947202/din-gangstil-avslojar-dig (även kommentar att folk kommer att vänja sig vid, och vilja ha, mer övervakning) (videon officiellt inte längre tillgänglig men kan ses ändå)
<realubot> David-A: Vad är det den dåliga gångstilen avslöjar?
<David-A> den behöver inte vara dålig. den är bara olika o kan därför användas för identifiering
<David-A> (fast minns palmemordet där det inte gick att entydigt knyta mördarens gångstil till krister pettersson) (men de använde inte ubuntu)
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-18
<realubot> " Siffran på 14 procent kommer från Gartners rapport som släpptes förra veckan. Där uppskattar man att Windows andel av antalet sålda enheter under 2013 låg kring just 14 procent. Under 2014 räknar man med att andelen sjunker något till 13,7 procent."
<andol> Ah, sista dagen innan semestern.
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen.
<Screedo> andol: låter nice, jag är inne på min fjärde vecka, har två kvar.
<andol> Härligt.
<Screedo> ja, verkligen.
<andol> Såpass långt att man både hinner njutav utav sol och väder såväl som grotta ner sig i något tekniknerdigt.
<Screedo> andol: Helt rätt. :)
<Screedo> andol: göra något speciellt på semestern?
<andol> Screedo: Tänkte passa på att göra lite faktiskt turistande här i Stockholm. Sen blir det även en sväng till västkusten.
<Screedo> andol: låter nice. Stockholm är fint, speciellt när det är sådant här väder.
<peyam> Salam
<peyam> asså den här kanalen är helt död
<peyam> den enda kanalen jag går in på och alltid är det jag som skriver
<peyam> seriöst
<peyam> jag borde bli moderator här pga. jag är den enda kurden
<peyam> och Sverige älskar kurder
<peyam> har någon sett Kukistan?
<peyam> Kurdistan*
<einand> åäö
<andol> einand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814345/
<einand> andol: tack
<Screedo> Någon här som kör zfs i Linux? Undrar om erfarenheter.
<einand> Screedo: japp
<Screedo> einand: nöjd? bra, dåliga saker osv?
<einand> Screedo: jag måste sticka med bussen nu, men vi kan snacka senare om jag tröttnar på svärmor
<Screedo> jag kör nas4free just nu och är inte riktigt nöjd måste jag säga så funderingarna går ju över till Linux och installera zfs.
<Screedo> einand: helt klart, tan hand om sväris
<einand> jag är otroligt nöjd, kör zfs på 2 diskar
<einand> var nästan lite för lätt att få igång
<Screedo> vad jag förstår så är zfs för Linux relativt nytt så
<einand> jag kör det på ett debian system
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> jag hade tänkt mig ubuntu eller debian.
<einand> för en filserver
<Screedo> nice
<einand> debian kräver tredjeparts repo
<Screedo> ok
<einand> http://zfsonlinux.org/debian.html
<einand> nu pyser jag, ses
<Screedo> Men, ta du hand om svärmor so kan vi prata mer om detta sen :) ska själv ivigä ikväll så får bli imorgon
<Screedo> einand: ha det
<yarre> Screedo, du svarade mig inte igår? :P
<Screedo> yarre: Det missade jag, vad frågade du?
<yarre> <yarre> Screedo, du har inte funderat på o byta ut esxi mot smartos, då har du riktig (solaris) zfs direkt i hypervisorn samt att alla diskar kan vara helt dedikerade till vm-storage.. smartos körs i ram bootar från readonly usb sticka.
<Screedo> yarre: nä, hoppar det, ännu något nytt att lära sig, då jag inte kan Linux osv. än :P. samt att tanken är att jag kör lagringen som en ren fysisk maskin, kör iscsi targets till mina vm's är det tänkt.
<yarre> Screedo, proxmox då?
<yarre> det är linux och går att köra zfs på
<Screedo> yarre: Ytterligare en till att lära sig. jag är nöjd med esxi. än så länge har jag inte stött på några begränsningar.
<Screedo> sedan finns det säkert fördelar/nackdelar med alla.
<yarre> förutom att du behöver en windows maskin för att kontrollera esxi :P
<yarre> proxmox t.ex. har webbaserat ui
<Screedo> ja, det är en nackdel, men, det behövs väl itne i ESXi 5.5?
<Screedo> det ska vara flashbaserat
<Screedo> inte*
<Screedo> jag kör 5.1 fortfarande, har inte uppgraderat.
<David-A> wow
<David-A> överdos nostalgi
<David-A> "Retro" SVT1 21:00-21:30. del 1, glimtar från några av de allra bästa musikvideorna med supermodeller (repris imorgon o tor)
<michaelwendel> Någon här som kör sin PDC eller en DC i ett företag med samba ?
<itmannen> VPN. Det är något som jag för mitt liv inte fattar. Går bra att ansluta till en VPN som jag skapat hemma. Men sen då?
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-19
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<marsupapu> morgon
<marsupapu> En gång min vän sade att ordet "Gomorra" låter som  svenskt  ord för God morgon
<marsupapu> Så nu varje gång nån säger "God morgon" tänker jag bara gomorra och sodoma
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> einand: ping
<yarre> här va de packetloss :D
<Screedo> hehe
<einand> Screedo: pong
<peyam> Hej
<David-A> "Brothers" den amerikanska versionen av den danska filmen "Bröder"
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-20
<realubot> Vilka år producerades "amerikanarna"-bilarna?
<realubot> 50-talet?
<yarre> realubot, innan 69
<David-A> nyss på tv "The reader" TV4 02:15-04:45. i början lite naket o sex för o fånga publiken, sen väldigt starkt om moral o rättvisa, med Ralph Fiennes, lång 2,5 tim inkl reklam
<Barre> David-A: vaken?
<David-A> hoppas det
<Barre> peyam har startat en tråd på ubuntu-se's forum där han säger att han blivit utsatt för rasistiska påhopp (vilkket är förkastligt och fruktansvärt), jag försöker få honom atthänvisa till vilken dag detta skett och då hänvisar han till dig, att du vet när detta skett. Alltså, han anklagar inte dig men du skulle veta när detta hände. Är det något som du vet nått om?
<David-A> Barre: inte som jag minns. minns han vilken dag? minns han vilka ord som använts? eller vem som sa det?
<Barre> David-A: det var det jag frågade efter, men han hänvisade till (bland annat) dig, jag hade hoppats på att du viste då han själv inte hänvisade till något datum.
<David-A> Barre: min chatlog sträcker sig till 13 maj el längre. jag kan leta om jag vet vad jag ska leta efter
<Barre> David-A: det behövs inte, jag håller på att laddda ner samtliga IRC-loggar de senaste tre åren. Men tack för hjälpen ändå
<David-A> Barre: grep -C2 -i peyam hittar inget uppenbart mellan 13maj o igår, men loggen är bara när jag varit inne
<realubot> yarre: Varför just 69?
<realubot> Amerikanarna producerades på 50-talet ja.
<realubot> SÃ¥ere.
<realubot> Barre: Fråga i forumet vilken dag det inträffade?
<realubot> Jaha.
<David-A> borde det inte finnas även ett första år, kanske från o med nåt år på 40-talet
<David-A> är jänkare samma sak?
<Barre> realubot: jag har gjort det... har också hittat några tillvällen i februari samt mars i år
<realubot> Jag har kikat på am. bilar från 40-talet men jag tror de började produceras på 50-talet.
<realubot> Och slutade på typ 60-talet någon gång. 50-talet verkar ha varit storhetstiden.
<einand> Barre: hände för några veckor sedan, minns diskutionen efteråt
<David-A> realubot: min teori om varför inte 1970-talet räknas: http://www.google.com/search?q=amc+pacer
<Barre> einand: har hittat i mars och fabruari, men inte något senare. Har du något datum?
<einand> Barre: funderar.. skall slänga ett snabbt öga på logfilen
<einand> Barre: hittar inget uppenbart just nu iaf, har du en länk till foruminlägget?
<realubot> David-A: Ja. 70-talet kan vi utesluta. Frågan är om 60-talet ingår?
<einand> enda jg kan hitta är
<einand> 01/2014-01-09.#ubuntu-se.log:05:17:38< peyam> wefo, e du inte lite rasistisk? det e inte första gången du håller på så där?
<einand> realubot: vad snackar ni om?
<Barre> einand: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=59076
<einand> 07/2014-07-13.#ubuntu-se.log:15:41:18< peyam> ngn här som är emot invandring?
<einand> kan det vara någon diksutionen runt här, som han ansåg rasistik?
<Barre> einand: =) din klocka loggar fel, 13:41 skall det vara, det kan jag inte tänka mig att det var det tillfället då Spookan talade om att det inte är rätt kanal för sådana diskussioner direkt
<einand> Sun Jul 20 06:50:58 CEST 2014
<einand> nä, min klocka går rätt
<Barre> mmm.. men den loggar fel i irc-loggen jue...
<einand> nix
<einand> 06:51:55< Barre> mmm.. men den loggar fel i irc-loggen jue...
<Barre> eller så är det kanske ubuntu-loggen som är fel, så kan de ju vara.. sorry =)
<Barre> förmodligen loggar den i UTC
<einand> ;)
<einand> blev orolig ett tag, jag har snudd på ODC när det gäller rätt tid
<Barre> hahahah förlåt
<David-A> 2013-04-25 22:35 <madmaxione> (trollar om diskriminering/rasism i lagom pk-ton) 2013-04-26 00:43 <peyam> vem vil prata rasism? <peyam> annars går ja <peyam> gå dår jag * peyam has quit
<larsemil> Barre: sitter du och söker loggar hela nätterna på semestern?
<einand> tja, iaf, om det tar längre tid än 15 minuter att ens hitta något som remote är ett raistiskt påhop på honom. Så är det inte värt tiden. särskilt om han påstår att det händer frekvent, men inte kan hänvisa till ett enda exempel
<einand> WTF?
<einand> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=58065
<einand> aha, forumet är så gammalt
<einand> eller tja, det är inte aktivt
<realubot> einand: Vi snackar om vilka år amerikanarna-bilarna producerades.
<einand> aha
<Barre> larsemil: mm, det känns fantastiskt trevligt. Jag är genomförkyld, feber och svårt att sova.. vad skall man annars göra än att kolla loffar...
<Barre> David-A, einand : tack för hjälpen
<realubot> Tack för hjälpen? Jag har inte sett att de har hjälpt.
<Barre> nehepp...
<David-A> realubot: det spelar väl ingen roll, det känns bra att få ett tack i alla fall :)
<David-A> Barre: inga problem, inget att tala om, det var så lite så, etc
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<David-A> oj, jag måste sova lite
<David-A> gomorron Screedo, då tar du över? :)
<Screedo> David-A: Det löser vi, sov gott! :)
<Screedo> [07:23] <Barre> larsemil: mm, det känns fantastiskt trevligt. Jag är genomförkyld, feber och svårt att sova.. vad skall man annars göra än att kolla loffar... <-- Barre: En rejäl Whiskey fylla löser de flest förkylningar! :)
<Barre> Screedo: gillar inte whiskey :|
<Barre> men kanske av rent medicinska syften kan jag eventuellt göra ett undantag
<realubot> Thanks for nothing.
<Screedo> Barre: LÃ¥ter som en bra ide
<realubot> Produktionen måste ha startat på 50-talet men ibland så har bilarna producerats en bit in på 60-talet. Men de modeller som har lanserats 60+ saknar det klassiska amerikanar-stuket.
<realubot> Här tycker jag man ser brytpunkten tydligt: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buick_LeSabre
<realubot> De som är lanserade 59-60 är "amerikanare" medan de som är lanserade 61+ är det inte.
<realubot> SÃ¥ jag definierar "amerikanare" som en bilmodell som har lanserats under 50-talet (55-60).
<realubot> Nu när vi har det klart för oss så kommer nästa fråga. Hur installerar man Ubuntu for cars på en amerikanare?
<realubot> För Shuttleworth vill väl inte vara sämre än Apple och lansera ett Ubuntu för bilar och eftersom Ubuntu marknadsförs som lämpligt för äldre datorer så ...
<David-A> Barre: det var ett nöje, tack själv, ingen orsak, det är lungt, etc
<realubot> Tack tack. Tack så hemst mycket tack. Tack.
<realubot> *hemskt
 * realubot tackar kanalen av hela sitt hjärta.
<einand> realubot: :)
<einand> jag har börjat kolla på Breaking Bad
<realubot> Jag har noll koll på am. TV-serier.
<einand> realubot: ser inte så ut
<einand> hur viste du isf att det var en tv-serie
<realubot> Finns det något enkelt sätt att sortera/filrera Wikipedia-bilder efter licens mm?
<realubot> Har Wikipedia någon bildbank/bild-db?
<Barre> kanske wikimedia har någon sådan funktion och/eller api?
<realubot> Barre: Det behövs inget API men jag vill inte behöva sitta och klicka mig igen wikipediaartikel efter wikipediaartikel för att kontrollera varje bildlicens.
<realubot> *igenom
<Barre> realubot: jag förstår, försökte bara gissa mig till var man kan hitta den information du eftersöker. Som jag förstått det så är wikimedia just wikipedias bildbank, så om det finns någon sådan funktion du eftersöker så är det där jag skulle leta :)
<realubot> Barre: Jag kollar in wikimedia. Tack.
<realubot> Barre: Nej. Det verkar vara lite dålgit utbud faktiskt. Jag får nog leta bland bildsajterna.
<andol> flickr låter dig söka baserat på CC-licens.
<andol> https://www.flickr.com/creativecommons/
<realubot> Går det att skapa en spellista på Spotify som går att dela ut som länk men som andra användare bara kommer åt m.h.a. t.ex. lösenord?
<realubot> andol: Tack.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> e det ngn  som kan hjälpa mig
<peyam> min tv har internet connection men ingen typ smarttv platform
<peyam_> HEj
<peyam_> Kan någon hjälpa mig en grej? HAr någon erfarenhet av usb stickar med android på? som man kan lägga i vanlig tv och gör den smart?
<realubot> Om ni är lika tuffa som Linus Torvalds så datar ni på en sådan här: http://www.lifespanfitness.com/workplacesolutions-treadmill-desk-and-bike-desk.html
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSgUPqygAww
<David-A> driver den datorn? eller är det bara nån som har tejpat ihop ett vanligt löpband med ett vanligt höjbart skrivbord?
<einand> David-A: ja
<realubot> David-A: Du har helt rätt.
<David-A> knatte: är det A eller är det B? fnatte: ja! tjatte: rätt!
<David-A> här gör i alla fall löpbandet nån nytta "Treadmobile" (1 minut lång) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0gsaDxK884
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-13
<BaroMeter> wad hette open source varianten till AJAX
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<Philip5> fixat digikam 4.11 än då? ;)
<swecarp> bara bra här själv då
<Philip5> jodå. sitter och käkar lite här vid datorn
<swecarp> nej det är lite bekymmer med det i min dist dom uppdaterar inte hursom hälst
<Philip5> det gör de ju inte i ubuntu heller... därför man har ppa
<swecarp> måste hitta en bug som gör att jag vill upp datera den
<Philip5> du får bygga själv ;)
<swecarp> Philip5:  brukar det ta lång tid att göra panorama bilder
<Philip5> bygger din dist på deb eller rmp-paket?
<Philip5> rpm
<swecarp> rmp
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> rpm
<Philip5> jag gör rätt sällan panoramabilder i digikam. brukar använda hugin direkt för det
<swecarp> ok7
<swecarp> testar hugin
<Philip5> digikam använder ändå hugin men med färre inställningar för digikam har sitt eget gränssnitt
<swecarp> får kolla på det senare hadde inte bilder som funkade
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-14
<jetson53> Hej
<jetson53> jag skulle behöva hjälp med att få HDMi att fungera i ubuntu 14.04 tillsammans med Anderson TV
<jetson53> Jag får ingen signal
<senate> rätt drivrutiner för ditt grafikkort?
<jetson53> använder nvidia GeForce 8200MG+ drivrutin 304
<senate> varför så gammal?
<senate> testa uppdatera... sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<jetson53> Jag vet inte vilken som skulle vara lämpligare.........
<senate> den senaste :)
<senate> nvidia-352 - NVIDIA binary driver - version 352.21
<jetson53> jag använde det commandot när jag installerade drivrutinen, men det enda jag får på tv:n är ingen videosignal...
<senate> jag kör debian med anderssontv i sovrummet och det fungerar felfritt med bild och ljud via hdmi
<senate> har du gått in i settings -> display och ställt in rätt?
<senate> dvs om du ska klona bilden till båda skärmar eller om du ska utöka bildskärmen till tvn
<senate> ser du tvn i display-settings?
<senate> tvn måste vara på
<senate> tror jag
<jetson53> jag använde det commandot när jag installerade drivrutinen, men det enda jag får på tv:n är ingen videosignal...n
<jetson53> jag för söker och kommer tillbaka om det inte funkar
<senate> gör så
<senate> hoppas det löser sig
<jetson53> hej
<jetson53> Har fortfarande problem med HDMI. Jag använder ubuntu 14.04 på en HP Compaq CQ60 och med Nvidia grfikcort GeForce 8200MG. Drivrutin Nvidia 304.125.Jag får bara svart skärm
<Amoz> jetson53, om du går in i NVIDIA inställningar, ser du att skärmen identifieras där då?
<jetson53> Nej, datorn blir svart nät jag kopplar in HDMi-Kabeln.
<Amoz> säger dmesg nåt kul?
<Amoz> eller kika i loggarna för  Xorg
<Amoz> det här va ju lite lustigt. Samma problem verkar finnas för andra som kör windows, https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/479513/nvidia-geforce-8200m-g-hdmi-problem/
<jetson53> dmesg säger följande.,locks=none [    0.668092] vgaarb: loaded [    0.668094] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:02:00.0 [    0.668498] SCSI subsystem initialized [    0.668578] libata version 3.00 loaded. [    0.668621] ACPI: bus type USB registered [    0.668655] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs [    0.668674] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub [    0.668708] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<jetson53> jag vet inte vilken tangent som gäller för HDMi
<Amoz> jetson53, antar att du kommer åt en TTY efter att du kopplat in kabeln då, eftersom du nådde dmesg
<Amoz> men du verkar bara ha visat en väldigt liten del av dmesg, skulle du kunna lägga allt i en pastebin?
<Amoz> *efter* att du har kopplat in HDMI:n dvs.
<jetson53> problemt är att skärmen blir helt svart när jag kopplar in HDMI
<Amoz> jetson53, funkar det å få en TTY om du trycker in ctrl+alt+F4 t.ex. ?
<molgrum> hallå, någon här? jag letar efter xubuntu på deras hemsida men det verkar ju helt virrigt
<molgrum> aha, är det xubuntu.org som gäller?
<Duzu> Någon snäll person som har tid och vet vet hur jag fixar detta problem? :)
<Duzu> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/InRelease  Kunde inte hitta förväntad post "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list/binary-amd64/Packages" i Release-filen (Felaktig post i sources.list eller felformulerad fil)
<Duzu> E: Några indexfiler gick inte att hämta. De kommer att ignoreras eller så används de gamla istället.
<Philip5> Hund: kryper du fram när skymningen väl har lagt sig?!?! hur ska vi tolka det??!! :O
<blurkis> Duzu: om det arkivet är rätt i relation till din version av ubuntu, så kan det bero på att spotify har problem med sitt arkiv.
<blurkis> Duzu: har du lagt till det själv nu, och det inte fungerar? Eller har det fungerat tidigare?
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-15
<molgrum> hey, xubuntu.org = grön sida? antar det eftersom det kommer upp på sökmotorer
<andol> molgrum: Jo, http://xubuntu.org/ är legitim, även ifall man inte nödvändigtvis kan dra den slutsatsen baserat på att en sida kommer högt upp i sökresultaten.
<molgrum> andol: mm prcis, ville bara försäkra mig
<andol> molgrum: Ännu bättre, har du redan en befintlig Ubuntu-installation så har du den publika kopias utav den nyckeln som används för att signera officiella iso-filer, varpå du därmed kryptografiskt kan verifiera att du fått hem rätt iso-fil.
<andol> Steg ett är att verifiera SHA256-summefilen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880987/
<andol> Därefter är det bara att jämnföra sha256-summan på den nerladdade ison med den sha256-summa du har en den verifierade sha256-summefilen.
<molgrum> aah
<molgrum> jag har pysslat lite med pgp så det där verkar intressant
<molgrum> men men, det ehövs ju inte nu när jag vet att den är legitim
<andol> Tja, den där kontrollen skyddar ju även/främst mot att en hypotetisk angripare har gjort en mitm-attack på själva nerladdningen, och istället försett dig med en modifierad iso.
<andol> Förvisso ett rätt osannolikt scenario.
<andol> Å andra sidan gör man ju kontinuerligt mängder med nerladdningar, så genom att alltid försöka hålla en sund försiktigsnivå så har man därmed större chans att klara sig från det där speciella tillfället.
<molgrum> jo precis
<molgrum> jag flashar dock från min laptop, win8.1
<molgrum> använder _inte_ dd
<molgrum> använder disk32imager
<molgrum> eler win32diskimager heter den kanske
<molgrum> https://www.xkcd.com/936/
<EAG> nån som har någon idé om vad man kan göra för tester (förutom smart --test=long) på en disk som hela tiden blir utslängd från en raid-array?
<EAG> något verkar vara fel på den.. går inte att formattera om den och stoppa in den igen
<ePax> 0_o
<Amoz> o_O
<maxjezy> hej, det var inte igår vi talades vid.
<maxjezy> nu kan ni passa på. jag är här till kl 22 vardagar, 20 helger.
<andol> EAG: Kan du tänka dig en långkörare, och inte är rädd att göra eventuella skada värre, så är "dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/null" rätt effektivt.
<maxjezy> någon här som spelar CSGO?
<maxjezy> einand, ?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, ?
<maxjezy> någon som fotar raw och är vaken?
<maxjezy> :)
<Peyam> raw? det heter min mapp som jag lägger mina ljudfiler i
<maxjezy> vad är det för ljudfiler?
<Peyam> mest mid
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-16
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag! :)
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll!
<Amoz> gonatt!
<Amoz> huehue
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-17
<it_> Hur kan jag kopiera hela innehallet mappen partitionen /home till en fil pa mitt usb minnet?
<it_> Ursakta stavningen anvander live xubuntu usb?
<it_> alltsa ej med svenska bokstaver?
<it_> hoppas ni forstar?
<Amoz> it_, finns ju lite olika sätt å göra det där på
<Amoz> om du vill kopiera partitionen kan du ju bara använda dd och lägga hela partitionen på en fil på ett USB
<Porrhandske> hallå på er alla
<it_> Amoz hur da typ zip fil?
<it_> Amoz inte partitionen utan hela innehallet i den?
<it_> Amoz alltsa /home
<it_> Amoz funkar det med zip pa fat32 alltsa pa usb minnet
<Amoz> it_, först får vi reda ut vad exakt du försöker göra
<Amoz> räcker det med att spara enbart filerna ?
<Amoz> för isf kan du ju bara köra rsync på alltihop
<it_> Amoz ja alla filer aven de dolda
<it_> Amoz helst zip om det funkar pa fat32 jag vill fa med alla program installningar
<Amoz> it_, då borde rsync -a göra det du vill
<Amoz> uh, då får du nog pipe:a in det till nån tarball eller nåt istället
<Amoz> varför formaterar du inte bara USB:t till ext4?
<Amoz> måste ju vara lättare nästan
<it_> Amoz tanken ar att kunna efter en ominstallation kunna kopiera tillbaka de
<it_> Amoz jag anvander usb minnet med bl. a. windows
<it_> Amoz sa det maste vara fat32
<Amoz> it_, om du inte behöver usb-minnet just vid ominstallationen så kan du bara köra ext4 på det
<Amoz> har du separat partition för /home nu?
<it_> Amoz jo maste alltid ha fat32
<it_> Amoz ja /home ar en partition
<Amoz> it_, men grundsyftet är att du bara ska behålla filerna för en ominstallation?
<it_> Amoz jag ska installera om xubuntu och vill kunna sedan kopiera tillbaka de alltsa alla filer aven de dolda med program installningarna
<Amoz> varför installerar du inte bara om och struntar i att formatera /home ?
<Amoz> det är så jag brukar göra när jag har /home på separat partition. Då slipper man krångla med att köra backup och confa om saker
<it_> Amoz jag vill ha bade / och /home med samma filsystem
<it_> alltsa ext3 eller ext4
<it_> inte olika
<Amoz> dvs ett enda filsystem för hela systemet?
<it_> Amoz kanske det i framtiden men just nu vill jag ha de separata dock samma ext typ
<Amoz> O_O
<Amoz> så du har ext3 på /home just nu , men vill att det blir ett ext4 istället?
<it_> Amoz ja typ
<Amoz> it_, i så fall kan du ju bara konvertera det till ext4 och sen göra som jag beskrev innan, känns som att det borde gå snabbare nästan
<Amoz> men att döma av situationen så verkar du ändå inte ha backup på ditt system så...
<it_> Amoz nej ingen
<Amoz> anyway, vilka datamängder snackar vi om som ligger på /home just nu ?
<it_> Amoz vilket kopierings alternativ ar bast och sakrast att anvanda
<Amoz> för configfilerna lär ju inte ta så mycket space, så du kan ju bara göra en tarball av allt och sen slänga över på fat32 så länge det är < 4G eller vad gränsen nu är
<it_> Amoz bara 1gb
<Amoz> it_, hela /home är 1GB ?
<Amoz> i så fall hade jag bara gjort följande
<Amoz> tar -czf home-backup.tgz /home
<Amoz> tror den fångar allt
<it_> Amoz gor inte en zip fil det ocksa
<Amoz> vet inte om zip stödjer alla egenskaper som filerna kan ha, så som ägare/flaggor
<Amoz> du får kika upp det
<Amoz> men om du klarar dig utan det så är det ju bara å köra
<it_> Amoz vilket rekomenderar ubuntu att anvanda
<Amoz> jag skulle tro att tarballs är vanligare och "säkrare" i *nix-miljöer
<it_> Amoz ar den du beskriver samma som ubuntu gemfor sig med windows system restore
<it_> Amoz jag sag det forut men kan inte langre hitta lanken
<it_> Amoz alltsa att gora en hel kopia till en fil
<it_> Amoz ar det det du menar
<it_> Amoz eller
<Amoz> it_, menar vad?
<it_> det jag beskrev tidigare om jamforelsen med windows system restore
<it_> ar det du menar samma sak eller
<Amoz> windows system restore är väl snarare att rulla tillbaka till en viss version av sitt system?
<Amoz> typ som att du har massa backuper eller snapshot av roten, och sen väljer att köra en äldre version
<Amoz> det vi pratar om nu är ju bara att kopiera dina filer från hemkatalogen och sen göra en helt ny installation
<Amoz> så jag skulle nog inte påstå att det är analogt med en system restore i Windows.
<it_> ja det ar det
<it_> men kopierings alternativet ar sakrast som typ en tidigare backup
<it_> jag vill inte ha med typ boot sektorn och mbr eller partitionen men dock alla filer som finns i aven de dolda
<Amoz> bara testa å köra en zip av /home då, så kan du öppna å se att dolda finns där med, jag vet inte vad standardutförandet är
<it_> typ som en iso fil fast helst zip
<Amoz> eller ja, bara läsa i manpages eller nåt först för den delen
<it_> hur kan jag gora det?
<it_> vad ska jag skriva inne i terminalen?
<Amoz> it_, här har du några exempel http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12493206/zip-including-hidden-files
<it_> och aven nar den ar klar att den ska veriefiera att allt kopierades korrekt?
<Amoz> hur menar du nu?
<it_> alltsa nar den ar klar att den kollar upp att allt kom med korrekt alla filer och sjalva innehallet av filen?
<it_> som en kontroll av en backup?
<Amoz> det du kan göra är väl att köra checksummor på de viktiga och större filerna , om du nu vill se om något är intakt eller ej efter förflyttning
<it_> att det som finns i backupen stammer exakt
<it_> hur menar du da
<Amoz> det du får göra i så fall är ju att packa upp det igen på annat håll och sen kontrollera checksummorna för alla filer och jämföra med checksummorna för ursprungsfilerna t.ex.
<it_> jag menar alla aven de sma filerna
<it_> en kontroll efter kopiering som de flesta system backup program gor
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-19
<maxjezy> da-du-deee.
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-19
<hume> hej alla, nån vaken? jag försöker installera phpmyadmin på en 16.04-maskin men får det inte att funka
<andol> hume: Vad är det som inte vill sig då?
<hume> localhost/phpmyadmin blir en blank sida
<hume> har kört apt-get install phpmyadmin och apache2
<hume> vad bör jag kolla.....?
<andol> Borde finnas något felmeddelande i någon fil någonstans under /var/log/apache2/
<andol> I regel betyder en dylik blank sida att PHP har misslyckats med något, och skrivit om det i en loggfil.
<hume> nåt sånt här?
<hume> [Tue Jul 19 11:10:49.759399 2016] [:error] [pid 9839] [client 127.0.0.1:38984] PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required '/usr/share/php/php-gettext/gettext.inc' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php') in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/select_lang.lib.php on line 477
<Mathisen> hume, sudo apt-get install php-mbstring php7.0-mbstring php-gettext && sudo service apache2 restart
<hume> från apache2 error.log
<Mathisen> prova igen efter det
<hume> YES
<hume> tack
<Mathisen> funka ?
<hume> yes
<Mathisen> bra bra
<hume> surt att inte apt-get anger det som dependecy
<hume> dependency
<hume> beroende heter det visst också :)
<Apachez> phpmyadmin... du borde skämmas :(
<andol> Apachez: Alla kan inte vara lika l33t som du.
<hume> :)
<Apachez> nej men phpmyadmin är bara sååååå fel
<Apachez> använd mysql workbench om du nu måste använda gui
<hume> okej...ja, måste använda gui, använder för sällan för att komma ihåg kommandon
<Hund> Duck it.
<Hund> Jag använder också MySQL. Men jag försöker att dokumentera det viktigaste. Annars får man söka på webben. :)
<Hund> Sällan*
<Hund> Sedan har man ju historiken i skalet.
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-20
<janne_> testar
<janne_> hur kommer man åt jobbservern i windows 7 laddar man hem en ica klient så fungerar det hur gör man i ubuntu ?
<janne_> har du et svar ?
<janne_> ok nu skålar vi skål
<andol> janne_: Vad som gäller för "jobbservern" är gissningsvis rätt specifikt beroende på var man jobbar. Lättast är väl att du kollar med er IT-avdelning?
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-23
<bittin> sorry för en skitdryg fråga men nån här i GBG man kan sova hos i 2 dar?
<senate> aldrig provat men detta verkar ju populärt annars:
<senate> https://www.couchsurfing.com/places/europe/sweden/gothenburg
<bittin> det löste sig med boende kan stanna hos einand tills Yaroze kommer hem :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-20
<Hund> Barre!
<Squarism> Korspostar denna fråga :
<Squarism> ive got this machine that originally was ubuntu 12.04, upgraded to 14.04 later and now i want to install either 16.04 LTS or 17.04. What do you say - upgrade or clean blast?
<Hund> Squarism: Jag brukade alltid blåsa rent och börja på ny kula på den tiden jag lekte med allt möjligt. Nu skulle jag bara uppdatera.
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-21
<Barre> Hund!
<Barre> Squarism: Jag brukade alltid blåsa rent och börja på ny kula på den tiden jag lekte med allt möjligt. Nu skulle jag bara uppdatera.
<Barre> (ja, det blev en copy/paste på det svaret, men det gör det inte mindre sant =)
<silentcuboid_> Hej, färskis här. Installerat Ubuntu server 17 i VBX på en bootcampad win 7 på en macbook pro. Har problem att skriva "@" symbolen i min terminal. Har försökt hitta relevant info via google men kommer ingenvart. Nån som har möjlighet att åtminstone peka mig i rätt riktning?
<silentcuboid_> right alt + 8 funka. Sry to bother
<Hund> SÃ¥ du lever. :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-22
<Hund> God kväll alla frånvarande!
<Hund> :P
<Fjorgynn> :o
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-17
<Hund> Mor
<Hund> Mors.
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-18
<Hund> Mors.
<Hund> Har alla dött här eller?
<Laban> Japp
<Laban> Eller gått på semester.
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-19
<propus> hallå.
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-20
<Slartibart> Nån som har koll på crimpning av nätverkskabel? Första gången jag prövar det, köpte Deltaco-kontakter, insatser/loadbars ingick. Men ena sortens plastbit till insatserna ser ut som ett kryss, den andra sorten ser ut som jag sett i youtube-klipp, men *har 3 spår* o_0. Jag hade ju alla gånger väntat mig 4!
<Slartibart> Nån som kan tala om var jag tänker fel nånstans??
<bamsefar> Hona eller hane?
<Slartibart> bamsefar: Um..hej :-}. Missade dig. Hane, cat6a.
<bamsefar> Slartibart: Gör det inte själv.
<Slartibart> ..eftersom..?
<bamsefar> Det blir bara dåligt.
<bamsefar> Varför ska du göra det själv
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-22
<Larzzoons> hallå
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-18
<Apachez> mathem är lite roliga... beställde 2st pink lady, fick 2 PÅSAR pink lady... vafan ska jag göra med 20st äpplen!? :D
<Barre> äpplemos ftw
<Barre> detta är också gött https://www.kokaihop.se/recept/appelmust-kallrord
<andol> När livet ger dig äpplen...
<Apachez> den här färgade angusen galopperade i gomen, smakerna gifte sig himmelskt: brooklyn bun (surdegsbröd) som jag stekte på i snyttytan, max burgardressing, cheddarost från england, black angus burgare som jag kryddade upp med salt, nymalen svartpeppar å pudrade över lite cayennepeppar... stektes i smör å rapsolja :D
<Apachez> ifall intresseklubben fortfarande antecknar?
<bamsefar> Apachez: Vafan, gör din egen dressing!
<Apachez> orka...
<Apachez> max dressing är god som den är :D
<Apachez> å lagom tjock också
<Apachez> man vill ju att den ska stanna på burgaren å inte rinna av före man hunnit äta upp den
<Apachez> påminner mycket om clocks dressing from the 90s
<Apachez> eller tror det var klock
<Apachez> som låg på sidogata mitt på drottninggatan
<Apachez> man fick liten burk med dressingen till sina pommes :)
<Apachez> å den större clocken vid hötorget har sega arkadspel :)
<Apachez> daytona usa :D
<Apachez> daytooooooooooooooooooooooonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Apachez> dom borde dock slå ihjäl den som gjorde musiken till den, inte mycket fantasi där gällande texten :D
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd_UErsgpjw&t=81
